# my R36 bigturbo build..



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*.:R36T build*

i´m building a mk 2 synco for drag race next year..when i´m done the the passat r36 engine it is build with pauter rods and je pistons and a gt45r with custom manifolds in and out..the drivetrain will be from the mk 4..02m 4 motion..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my turbo manifold
and r36 head vs bdf 24v head..
more to come..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:27 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

The Sick Gets Sicker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

hope so..







so far i need to order the custom made pistons from JE..when i have them my engine is ready..


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

Wow.... thats sick!
what kind of numbers are you shooting for?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nasty!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

1000hp is my goal..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:24 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_1000hp is my goal..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:24 PM 11-6-2008_

With a 45R that should be easy and sounds like overkill. A 42R will get you to that goal.
Can't wait to see it though, she will be a beast.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

ZOMG look at the size of those r36 ports LOL


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodney_dubs* »_ZOMG look at the size of those r36 ports LOL








looks like 6 t25 flanges in a row


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

watching...
That's going to be one happy mk2


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

OMG MY HERO!! Holy _CRAP_ the ports on that head are MEAN!
1,000HP should be cake man. Go for 1200+!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Quick question, I only see 3 holes for the injectors, are the other 3 laid out in the same way? 
Just having a hard time seeing it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

3 injectors over the intake holes and 3 injectors under the holes..it is fsi.. i will drop the fsi and go with 6*1600cc in my manifold instead..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i go gt45r instead of 42r because i want the bigger turbine side,remember it is a 3,6ltr engine.. my goal is to try to makke 1000 safe hp...


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

you are insane.


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

looks good makes me want to build another vr6


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

who makes that exhaust manifold? do they make an MK3 12v VR6 manifold like that as well? (twin scroll)


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (MiamiVr6T)*

i make the manifolds my self..i have one for sale for mk3 vr6 12v..it fits gt42r same style but not twinscroll


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

Oh hell YEA!! finally someone doing 3.6T in a mk2. please keep us posted when done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

let me get this straight: this insane r36 engine with a 45R is going in a mkII?








why such a big turbo for the stated goal? 42rs would do just fine i think. but hey, if you get bored of 1000hp with the 45r then you can just turn up the boost!!!! 
what size exhaust? 5"?








BTW, did i mention i think you are the coolest human being in existence right now?


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

Nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1000 hp should be a big test for the O2M. So the 3.6 head bolts directly to the 12v right?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (tekstepvr6)*

Finally you made a goddam english thread on this build








I had been trying to follow your link in your siggy for a while


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (RipCity Euros)*

Your going to run this shizz on E85 right?


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (RipCity Euros)*

this is probably the most ridiculous thing Ive seen in a while...
i like how ONE of these injectors is going to move more fuel than all 4 of mine....i'm going to follow this one closely


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (wide_mk1)*

man I remember when 500+ in a VW was big time........now its going to be 1k hp or go home time


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will run e85 on it..that´s why i will go 1600cc i need 30% more fuel when i,m going to run ethanol..
the head bolt not direct on a 12v bottom end
(i can post a pic of the bottom end)
this engine runs 10,6 degrees between the cyl.
yes i will go 02m quaife,hope it hold








i will go 4" excaust
i know the 4202 can handle 1000hp but i want the bigger hot side for the 3,6 ltr engine


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

here in denmark people put 650-700hp into a stock 02m without any problems..so i hope quaife dogkit helps me the rest of the way up to my goal


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Nice, what bore are those JE Pistons gonna be?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

almost stock size..i want the cylinderwalls to be strong







and the compression will be 9:1


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:14 AM 11-8-2008_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Wow....Can't way to see this get done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

watching this one ,,,,another porn therd lol ,,,mint therd keep us posted buddy....


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

This is very cool. Remember that SQS also have a complete 02M dog kit I asume the price is a little better than Quaife.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hey kristian..yes i know about the sqs kit..but the diffrence between sqs and quaifes prices on 02m dogkit is not that big..so i will go quaife..


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

subscribed


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Keep up the good work.


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

god damn it I just pooped myself.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

saturday i will drop in the engine and gearbox,and make new engine mounts..new pics will come when the monster is in the new mounts


----------



## JDMLOL (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

im gonna watch this one.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

small update for now


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Fy faen!
This is so sick, and so over the top. I just love it.
The PVW magazine should be all over this car when its finished
NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Have you thought about making a crank girdle?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

girdle..??


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Are you trying to tell him he is fat by asking if he has a girdle? Gee how insensitive even for Vortex. What kind person are you? LOL


----------



## nexus-dk (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

you K-tech people are sick







can´t wait to see it one the 1/4mile


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*

GODDAM!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_









Post up the intake manifold


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_

















SICK!! just SICK!! can't wait to see vids on this beast in action.
Oh.. btw what engine management are you gonna be using?


_Modified by #1 S T U N N A at 1:24 AM 11-16-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will put AEM on it.. issam i have not build it yet but pics will come when i have....first i have build the front up with a monster ic..but i want more space to my intake manifold so now i ordered a precision air to water instead..im waiting for this system because i want to build the front on the car up before i build the manifold..


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

kool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do you have a closer pic of the front motor mount you fab.? and what cross member are you using?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (#1 S T U N N A)*

i do not have more pics for now..but i can take some..i modified the oem mk3 vr6 mount..cross member..???


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i hope there is going to be some structural reinforcements to the unibody to contain 1000 hp


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Dave926)*

Have you seen this? Def very sexy


----------



## JDMLOL (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Dave926)*


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

VR6-GT42RS... is that your intake manifold and if so who made it?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_VR6-GT42RS... is that your intake manifold and if so who made it? 

No dude, its a pic i got of someone elses from a different forum.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no this i not my manifold..i have seen this manifold for the r36 supercharger..my manifold will not be that stile..thats sure


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

R36 supercharger??? !!! Please tell me its NOT a vortech style and a real positive displacement one.. That would be so sick!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

if i remember right it is a rotex supercharger..you can se the projekt on vr6oc.uk


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i finished the manifold..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

6ch WB02?! Sweet!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_6ch WB02?! Sweet!

I don't think those are for the WBO2s... Wideband O2 sensors would fry relatively quickly that close to the head. I'm thinking 6 channel EGT?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it is WBO2s we have the innovate 12 channel i works very nice.. i will use it when tuning the engine so i can make the same air/fuel on each cylinder..and be sure that non of them runs to lean..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Legit


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

we tested it on a seat 1,8t a week ago..works perfekt..


----------



## JDMLOL (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (JDMLOL)*

my pag mani puts the O2's that close to the head.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

definetly watching this







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (vrDUCKin)*

If you don't mind me asking where can one aquire a r36 motor ? I'm having a hard enough time looking for a suitable r32 motor....


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (x SPY x)*

looks great, might wanna hack out the rain tray to make things easier, im surprised you even got it to fit. Keep up the amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

from a 3.6l passat


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (x SPY x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x SPY x* »_If you don't mind me asking where can one aquire a r36 motor ? I'm having a hard enough time looking for a suitable r32 motor....

IM sent


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

ah, ok. I assumed it was the same 3.6L motor, wasn't positive though.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (x SPY x)*

sounds like a torq monster.


----------



## v4vangelder (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

this motor is god. the end.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (v4vangelder)*

This will be the O2m's ultimate test. I bet you make soup


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Even with a built O2M it will be tough. Yikes!


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

looking very hott indeed


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

we will see what the 02m holds..







time will show.. i think the worst thing will be the tourqe from the 3,6ltr engine not the hp.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

but i think it would be a harder test for vws 4motion..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_we will see what the 02m holds..







time will show.. i think the worst thing will be the tourqe from the 3,6ltr engine not the hp.


What gears will you use for the 02M?
Even the treated ones 2nd-6th gear have been killed with as little as 500Wtq


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i will upgrade to quaife dog kit.. 02m stock gears hold 6-700hp here in denmark with no problem..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i will upgrade to quaife dog kit.. 02m stock gears hold 6-700hp here in denmark with no problem..

Agreed, and treated gears could probably hold more. But like you said, torque will be the factor. How much WTQ do you think you will be putting down with that large hotside? Plus you got that 3.6l torque monster, thats not helping


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

nice project


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks.. i think 1000nm of torque will be easy to hit..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_thanks.. i think 1000nm of torque will be easy to hit..

I think your block will rip in 2 before that happens.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

we will see..







i have 750nm on my old 12v vr6 now..im talking engine torque



_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:25 AM 11-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i will upgrade to quaife dog kit.. 02m stock gears hold 6-700hp here in denmark with no problem..

Hp will not break gears.
TQ will.
They dont handle above 800nm 2nd-6th will blow.
Even with treated gears like HPA etc









So lets pray that your SQS holds up for the 02M

BTW. have not yet seen any fast danish VW´s exept efter-Z or what his user name is.
Do you have any time slips for your cars yet?


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:32 AM 11-24-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

that´s what i sad foffa..torque kills..i think hgp/hpa gears sucks..quaife it is a lot better..hgp makes 780nm on the r36 on his daily driver


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

foffa if you read what i say..then you will know i will NOT use sqs..we have a old rallye golf here in denmark running for 2 years with stock 02m 4motion on a vr6 he is running 10,3sek..low 10s all the time..and another rallye with a gt40 powered 1,8t with stock 02m 4motion runs high 10´s(non prepped)..we also have a mk3 16v with stock 02m running 50psi on a t70..non of the 3 cars have ever broke any gears.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:03 AM 11-24-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:48 AM 11-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_foffa if you read what i say..then you will know i will NOT use sqs..we have a old rallye golf here in denmark running for 2 years with stock 02m 4motion on a vr6 he is running 10,3sek..low 10s all the time..and another rallye with a gt40 powered 1,8t with stock 02m 4motion runs high 10´s(non prepped)..we also have a mk3 16v with stock 02m running 50psi on a t70..non of the 3 cars have ever broke any gears.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:03 AM 11-24-2008_
_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:48 AM 11-24-2008_


light cars and propably not even 700nm.
what trap speed?
220-225kmh and low 10s dont even require 450hp-500hp/600nm peak on a light car
The HGP R36 have blown several boxes.
Both Martin and Marcel have confirmed this.
Btw what about you GT42 MK3?
Any timeslips at all on that one ?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i know the rallye vr6 have 600hp+ and 700nm+ i don´t know the trap speed on them..but you will always need higher hp on a 4wd to trap the same kmh as a 2wd..the reason why i said that hgps r36 made 780-800nm have nothing to do with the gearbox..but if he made that torque i can not see why i should make more...my vr6 is a streetcar.. it have nothing to do with a drag car at all..i use it every day on my way to work.. i have tryed race it for years ago i ran [email protected] without doing anything to the car..it spinns the hole way up to the end..i know it is not a fast time..but still after years no one here in denmark in a vw fwd run faster..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

started on the intake manifold today..more to come(also better pics







)


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Intake looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And props to you for daily driving a GT42R VR6







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

B-i-g f-u-c-k-i-n-g i-n-t-a-k-e FTW!!!
How do the WBO2s take to such radical heat that close to the exhaust ports??


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

the wbo2 adapteres is made 30mm long..it helps alot to the heat










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:46 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

You should put your R36 head on a flowbench to compare with the R32 and 2.8L 24V heads. Im sure plenty of people would love to see how well that head flows


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

this thing is gonna be a monster


----------



## Still Rob (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (Slayer)*

holy ****.


----------



## DumbGTI (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (Still Rob)*

Still watching this, just with a different name.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

it could be nice to see how great this head flows,but i do not have a flowbench







better pics of my intake will come later today..


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
light cars and propably not even 700nm.

Rallyes are not light.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

almost done with the intake manifold(the tb is a 80mm)..i do not have the injector adaptors yet..but it will come..







maybe i will paint this intake manifold black..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:10 PM 12-1-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 4:46 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

nahhh polish it, it looks great


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vrDUCKin)*

thanks







maybe i will..as i see it, it can only look nice in black,grey or polish..


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

compared to full weight mk4's they are


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

maybe not..but the rallye im talking about runs the same times or even faster then mk 2s 4motion with r32 turbo with big power.it runs 10,3 on toyos 888..2.1bar on turbonetic t72 and nitrous makes some kind of hp/torque on a vr.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_compared to full weight mk4's they are 

FWD or AWD?
My friend's Rallye VRT weighs the same as my Corrado VRT, both full road spec with full interiors, 17" road wheels, big brakes etc etc.... ~ 1300Kg.
FWD MK4s also weigh ~ 1250 - 1330Kg
AWD MK4s are ~ 1500Kg.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

so are you going to tap ports for your injectors ontop of the custom manifold? 
i see you already welded up the factory FSI ports. this thing is gonna be sick!!! wish i had the money to play around with such expensive engine/turbo setups!! 
good luck as i don't think you'll need it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
FWD or AWD?
My friend's Rallye VRT weighs the same as my Corrado VRT, both full road spec with full interiors, 17" road wheels, big brakes etc etc.... ~ 1300Kg.
FWD MK4s also weigh ~ 1250 - 1330Kg
AWD MK4s are ~ 1500Kg.

even more
Daniels AWD 2.8L 24 MK4 weight 1680kh and my jetta Mk4 FWD weight 1450kg








Damn el-leather seats and crap


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

yes the injectors will be in the runners on the new manifold..like on a 12v vr6..i have not welded the oem fsi injector holes..what you see on the pics is only paper in the holes..







i will have mascined pieces ho fits in the fsi holes.. not weld it..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_what you see on the pics is only paper in the holes

That should do


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*








i dont think so..


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i was on my crappy shop computer at work.. looked like some sloppy welds to me hahahhah. then i should have thought about the quality of the buil and realized it wasn't welded








that's sick though. even cleaner then just welding it all shut. i can't wait to see this beast in running form. then you better get us some vids!


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_yes the injectors will be in the runners on the new manifold..like on a 12v vr6..i have not welded the oem fsi injector holes..what you see on the pics is only paper in the holes..







i will have mascined pieces ho fits in the fsi holes.. not weld it..









I dont see how that wont be a source of headaches down the road... Thats alot of pressure against a "plug", if you dont have a plug that seals off the combustion chamber at the very tip you'll have a combustion chamber outside the actual combustion chamber. I would have to imagine theirs a better solution, not to mention all the advantages of direct injection your throwing out the window by reverting back the old ways. Why not go with the direct injection, no injectors? no way of controlling injectors? What are the 2.0FSI guys doing when they step into bigger snails? Its an awsome project, no doubt, not trying to knock it, just thoughts out loud...


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

Cause direct injection has a limit and the power that he is running is WAYYYYY past that. The mk5 guys have some upgraded fuel pumps but thats only going to get them so far.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Basically because there arent really parts easily available for tuning the direct injection. No standalone's I know of do it, and then there is the issue of the high pressure fuel pump flow rates, finding big enough injectors, etc.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you can not find big enough injectors.. by the way..i will copy the fsi injectors in ss to block of the holes..thats not a problem at all ,no leaks..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

New stuff from precision came to me today..


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*








nice can i have the one on the left for my VR?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_you can not find big enough injectors.. by the way..i will copy the fsi injectors in ss to block of the holes..thats not a problem at all ,no leaks..









so simple, yet genious


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*








the one to the left is for my street vr..i will build a new setup with earlyer spool up and 600hp.. i think i can live with out my gt42 setup on my streetcar now when i building the r36..


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_







the one to the left is for my street vr..i will build a new setup with earlyer spool up and 600hp.. i think i can live with out my gt42 setup on my streetcar now when i building the r36..









i wouldn't mind riding a vespa colored PINK, wearing a pink helmet and green borat thong in the middle of winter, if it meant having a mk2 4WD R36 1000hp+ beast








hey manifold injection worked for years and some of the biggest HP cars run it that way so why not!


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

Sweet build. The only things that raise any questions are the Tranny and Haldex. Can both of these actually handle 1000+ hp? O2M's blow up with 500whp or so.. I don't think anyone has gotten far enough to see how far the haldex and other AWD bits are going to cope. I also remember seeing a few years back where the Haldex has a valve that will not allow you to exceed, i think around 750hp. Is this true? 
Either way, sick build.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

Thanks..i can only say one thing to you.. time will show.. i will strip alot of weight out of the car..upgrade to quaife dogbox,dss axles and lsd front and back..we will se what brakes..but low weight helps alot..and i think i will try to hold the torque a little down on this engine..


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_Thanks..i can only say one thing to you.. time will show.. i will strip alot of weight out of the car..upgrade to quaife dogbox,dss axles and lsd front and back..we will se what brakes..but low weight helps alot..and i think i will try to hold the torque a little down on this engine..









I'm sure it will be a trial and error thing. Best of luck to you!!! With 1000hp do you really need more than 7-800lb tq in a MK II??


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

I doubt he will be revving much past 8,000 rpm, so 1,000hp = 656.5 ft/lb @ 8,000 rpm. It might be nice to go honda styles and rev to like 10k with less tq and make big hp numbers... BUT with 3.6L LOL I dont think there is going to be any shortage of tq...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

i will not rev higher then 7600-7800rpm..i dont know what it will put down when im done with it..nobody have build a r36 with a gt45r yet..what i compared it to is a bmw 3,2(not m3) we build with a gt45r.. 1033hp/[email protected],7 bar, i dont know if i ever hit numbers close to that,but if i do i will not go higher..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

video of the bmw im talking about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_V8Q8jTGu0 enjoy


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_video of the bmw im talking about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_V8Q8jTGu0 enjoy









Nice.. You pull 1000hp out of this thing you'll have everyone dropping 3.6L's in there ride!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whats the current highest HP VR out right now?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_
Nice.. You pull 1000hp out of this thing you'll have everyone dropping 3.6L's in there ride!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whats the current highest HP VR out right now? 

Rumor has it that there is a hybrid 3.2 / 2.8 24v outhere making over 1000whp and snapping rods using the same size turbo as this build


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

1000WHP..or 1000hp..???big diffrence..there are alot of forced rods on the market..not everyone is good for high power..







i have pauter rods in my r36..pauters hold 200-250hp each cylinder..more then enough for my projekt..


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Intel is that the numbers are whp b/c it came from a dyno. 
VR6-GT42RS - I have confidence you will make similar if not higher power on your setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Rumor has it that there is a hybrid 3.2 / 2.8 24v outhere making over 1000whp and snapping rods using the same size turbo as this build









Damn.... What do you mean by Hybrid? 2.8l 24v with 3.2 head, sleeved probably too? 


_Modified by 04RSR32 at 8:59 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Torque bends rods.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_
Damn.... What do you mean by Hybrid? 2.8l 24v with 3.2 head, sleeved probably too? 

_Modified by 04RSR32 at 8:59 PM 12-3-2008_

I think its just punched to 3.0 or 3.1


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

The motor you guys are talking of put down 1000bhp, not 1000whp. Still an amazing build tho !!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

034s motor you are talking about..?or another one..?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Yeah. 034's


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

this is to show that there is always something better out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (lucas13dourado)*

phree are you sure about that? we haven't seen real numbers yet, but i remember early in the thread like for the shakedown it had already put down 700awhp....i can't imagine 1000awhp being impossible


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no updates until after 15.december im going to the states for relaxing







and to see pri show in orlando..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:20 AM 12-4-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Remember this is not a build for highest numbers on a vr...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_phree are you sure about that? we haven't seen real numbers yet, but i remember early in the thread like for the shakedown it had already put down 700awhp....i can't imagine 1000awhp being impossible

so you think that it's easy to have an increase of 50% WHp? lol
i know what it put down, and it is freaking impressive. I'd suggest picking up the new ET when it comes out to find out for yourself.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_i know what it put down, and it is freaking impressive. I'd suggest picking up the new ET when it comes out to find out for yourself.









What a tease... Thanks.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

bump sick stuff crazy man








need to watch this 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo9reosjxk4


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

i still can't find the ET in either Borders or B&N
but i saw what oit pu down in the thread, i guess 1000whp in my head was me just really wanting to see a 24v making 1000 to all wheels since i love the engine so much ...becaus eyeah now looking back at my post you're right that is a little bit of an increment to make up for in power


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

807.11 AWHP


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_i still can't find the ET in either Borders or B&N


Diddo.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

look at the head in the link..this is not a r36..


----------



## Lizard Racing (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Why fab something to block the fsi injector holes when you can just leave the fsi injectors in?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Lizard Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lizard Racing* »_Why fab something to block the fsi injector holes when you can just leave the fsi injectors in?

They dont make FSI injectors big enough, let alone a standalone that can control them.


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)

i think he meant.... leave them in and not use them, just let them plug the holes. 
I would guess the reason for not doing this is just aesthetics.


----------



## Lizard Racing (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
They dont make FSI injectors big enough, let alone a standalone that can control them.

True enough about the flow issue but Storm Developments in the UK are running their fsi 3.6 mk2 with Emerald K3 standalone and it made 340 bhp with the factory fsi injectors.
I have left my fsi injectors in situ and they dont look too out of place tbh.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (Lizard Racing)*

I'm pretty sure you can get FSI injectors from Bosch Motorsport. Although probably not cheap. 
http://www.bosch-motorsport.co.../html/


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (nypassat16v)*

Plus he wouldnt be able to make the power he wants on the stock compression, and i dont know if you have seen FSI pistons, but i dont think an aftermarket set of forged pistons would work with how the injector sprays at the piston.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

They actually have FSi injectors that are big enough...
http://www.bosch-motorsport.co...4.htm
Conversion is ~.67g/cc to .73g/cc (Found two sites that quoted diff numbers)
which means you take g/min and divide by .67 or .73 -- i'd say divide by .7 and you get cc/min.

Pretty intersting, I didnt know you could just order up parts from them. They even sell entire ECU's -- that would be a SICK ecu setup... VERY expensive tho.

I'm sure you could get aftermarket pistons witht he proper dish for FSI


----------



## Lizard Racing (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

































Just the fsi pump that will need swapping out then.

_Modified by Lizard Racing at 1:35 AM 12-14-2008_

_Modified by Lizard Racing at 1:36 AM 12-14-2008_


_Modified by Lizard Racing at 1:39 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## streetsk8r0924 (Jan 11, 2006)

just found this thread while im at work deff watching this now good luck


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_I'm sure you could get aftermarket pistons witht he proper dish for FSI

Anything can be built with enough scrilla. But it seems like VW engineers probably put a lot of R&D into the design of the pistons before they threw them into the engine.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will go custom pistons thats for sure..and i will go standalone also for sure....remember i need 30-40% bigger injectors then normal because i will run e85 on it..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

They have some BIG FSI injectors on that site heh


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

maybe..







but i will not use them..6*1600cc will do what i need..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Wow. That is a LOT of friggin fuel lol!! I can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Wow. That is a LOT of friggin fuel lol!! I can't wait to see the results!!

E85 need some serious fuelingsystem.
Maxed out 5 x 1000cc at 650Hp








For R36 E85
6x1600 = 3 X 044 pumps







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

3*044 sucks i will go with the biggest aeromotive pump instead.. bosch pumps is okey but i will never go more then 1 pump..if 1 of the pumps stop running, the engine is STILL running BUT LEAN.


----------



## Lizard Racing (Sep 13, 2007)

What are you doing about the camshaft profile? Power falls off after 6.5k.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Lizard Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lizard Racing* »_What are you doing about the camshaft profile? Power falls off after 6.5k.

good question.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_3*044 sucks i will go with the biggest aeromotive pump instead.. bosch pumps is okey but i will never go more then 1 pump..if 1 of the pumps stop running, the engine is STILL running BUT LEAN. 

Aeromotive quality is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And they dont support E85 due to lots of alu parts in both FPR´s and fuel rails/pumps








Aluminium hydro oxide is not so fun








but less install hassle


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

aeromotive quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it works great and we have a e85 driven ams evo here in denmark..same pump and 973 awhp on e85..
lizard racing i will go custom cams.


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:48 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Wont you need to get custom billet cams? I thought all the 24v VR6 cams had pressed on lobes which is a no-go for regrinds.
$$$


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

thats what i mean with custom cams..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

So what are your ideas for specs on cams if you are going to get some custom billit grinds?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_aeromotive quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it works great and we have a e85 driven ams evo here in denmark..same pump and 973 awhp on e85..
lizard racing i will go custom cams.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:48 PM 12-16-2008_

Aluminium hydro oxide is not so fun and doesent happend over night.
But it will happend with time and it will clog your injectors.
Here in the R&D dept were i work there is a reason why we dont have a single unit that is in contact with E85 that have same spec as a diesel or petrol product.

Aeromotive clim half live spann of their A1000 pumps etc on E85.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if you are spending the money go with a weldon. i am have a 2345 in my parts stash for my project.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

foffa this evo im talking about have run for a year now with no problems..i know a lot of other cars ho runs this way with no problems.if it was a street car i was building i would be worried,but this car is only a race car with low km a year.. look at the old black s4 i sweden,also running e85 with a lot of aluminium fuelparts. btw the housing on boschpumps are also aluminium.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_foffa this evo im talking about have run for a year now with no problems..i know a lot of other cars ho runs this way with no problems.if it was a street car i was building i would be worried,but this car is only a race car with low km a year.. look at the old black s4 i sweden,also running e85 with a lot of aluminium fuelparts. btw the housing on boschpumps are also aluminium.

Depends on treatment.
If its Jens S4 its also a race car.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it is jens ekelunds audi im talking about..alot of other people can do it,and so could i..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_it is jens ekelunds audi im talking about..alot of other people can do it,and so could i..









Alu hydro oxide is not something that either jens or you or god can control








would be glad to send you the GM E85 lab test but it is confidential.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i know that but it is not a problem on a race car.. i can see it is a problem on a car build to run many km/miles.. btw i can not see the diffrence between using bosch or aeromotive pumps both have aluminium housing..


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

got anymore pics?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (nypassat16v)*

what do you whant to see more pics of...? maybe tomorrow..i will work on it saturday..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

complete mk4 gearshifter mounted in the the car.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Lol nice pic


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

More pics of the car its going in!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

4 pics more..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:55 AM 12-22-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:56 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i still cant get over those intake ports


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (nypassat16v)*

Wow...... Very nice.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (simon-says)*

Do you plan to tune the intake VVT?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

yes to the intake vvt..


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

nice


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

Absolutely ridiculous! Some people don't know when to say when.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i made a little on the pipes today.. 4"downpipe,2"wg downpipe and 3"from the compressor over to the gearbox(i will mount a big air to water ic where the batteri normaly is.)

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:40 AM 12-26-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:01 AM 12-26-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

You really are something!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hehe thanks kristian..







i have just added some better pics now instead of the ohters..


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

This thing is going to be NASTY!!


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*

Are you going to make plugs that mimic the FSI injectors to go into the head, or have the bungs welded closed, or how exactly are you going to do this..I am interested b/c I will be doing a 3.6 to replace the tired old 12v in my scirocco next year and I will be doing SEM/injectors etc, and eventually turbo it....
Sick project BTW!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (nuugen)*

i will not weld it..i will fabricate copies of the oem injectors in ss to block off the holes in the head..thanks 



_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:56 AM 1-2-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

small update:boostpipes done and precision air too water ic mountet. 


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:20 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## DGVR6 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*















incredible!! you are my idol dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

tomorrow i will mount the tial bov..maybe one of the 2 places on the pics..


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

I like how you have it setup, could you have run the inlet pipe on top to save on 90 degree bends?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

you mean the pipe from the compressor to the ic..?i could do it the way you say but then i would have problems with heat on the pipe and with the 6 widebands in my manifold..i like it this way..it looks more clean and i dont have the two other problems..


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_you mean the pipe from the compressor to the ic..?i could do it the way you say but then i would have problems with heat on the pipe and with the 6 widebands in my manifold..i like it this way..it looks more clean and i dont have the two other problems..









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

crazy build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

wow this is awesome. 
that turbo manifold is a work of art


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks man..







today i got my new cam so from now the pics are a little more clear..


----------



## undroath (Jun 20, 2008)

thats pretty sick man.
excellent work!
thats a pretty hugh turbo, will that intercooler be able to handle the job? lol


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks.. the ic is a 1000hp rated precision air to water so i think yes..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I'm loving this build, can't wait to see what kinda #s in runs
When do you think you'll get it to the dyno?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

so far JE is not ready with my costum pistons yet..but i have no rush because then i can build everything so it is ready to the day when i have the rest of the parts,but my goal is to have it up running in marts/april so im ready for some testing on the dragstrip..


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

that thing is gonna make enough power to melt the raintray from the exhaust housing


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Dave926)*

remember the exhaust housing will only be so hot/red if you run it to small







(to much backpressure in the manifold) my gt42 on my streetcar i mounted the same way as this turbo and it never meltet anything...










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:57 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i made this today..4"downpipe..devided to 2*3"...








and mountet on the car..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

This is madness.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Tight fit huh?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*

yes but no problem..







everything is where i want it to be ,still in stock chassi.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:33 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Mickael, I only wish you could stay in your own "stock chassi"


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

hi kristian..what do you mean...?







those 2* 3" look so small










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:43 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

did you divide them to run a exhaust dump or for dual 3in the rest of the way back? welding looks amazing too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

how do you plan to run your heater hoses?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i devid it up to run 2*3" the rest of the way..4" will be to low under a 4wd car..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

chris if i made those hoses it will be in ss where the heat is..but i dont think i will do it..this is a race car i will only drive it in the sommer..so i dont need heat in the car..and maybe i will take out everything from inside the car to lower the weight..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:41 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Good, i like that thing of taking of the interiors and the thing that just add weight. The VW Clans struggle in the track because of the show status that all want. I just put in my car the things that I need "If the euro looks give you performance" then put some Europarts but if you want to be FAST you have to be Hardcore because of that the JDM are kicking our asses.


----------



## Rigamortis Rex (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*








coolest build evar.








keeping an eye on it


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Rigamortis Rex)*

Thanks...


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

holy big turbos bat man


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Si Trav)*

I asume you will use Sachs Race Engineering clutch, as usual on this one? Like you said to me before, you know what you get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

i will go triple disk for sure..but i dont know yet if it will be a sachs..i like sachs it works every time,but the price is high..we have a other triple disk in your race bmw and it works nice,so maybe i will go the same clutch and a custom fly wheel instead of sachs this time..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Its working in the Turbo BMW?
Its gonna cost you some dollars or Euro's to choose a "cheap" setup.
But I know you have control Mickael.
And I guess no clutch company have a VW R36 GT45R kit in stock?








PCS Sachs maybe?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

hehe..sachs cinter metal triple disk will hold the power thats sure..but the one we have in the 1000hp+ bmw will also hold the power but it is a lot cheaper.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i made the rest of the downpipe..ready to 3" on each side of the shaft..


----------



## Rigamortis Rex (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

do you have any pics of the rest of the rear drivetrain? interested on how that all fits.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im on my way to build it on the car, maybe next week..it will be the next step for me to do the rear end..got the parts from dutchbuild and the haldex controller from sqs ..so now im ready..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

12 hour work on the car today and the rear diff is mountet on the car.. dirty job..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:00 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Hella custom.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

next thing to do..fully weld it,paint it, and mount rear disk brakes from mk2 rallye..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

what is that rear suspension from?
did europe get a syncro passat with drum brakes?


----------



## dyeman01 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

this is so sick OMG!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (dyeman01)*

yes the brakes is the same as passat syncro..but the mk2 rallye brakes fit on it.


----------



## Rigamortis Rex (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

man you guys get all the cool synchro stuff! im going to move there. haha.

keep up the good work, it looks awesome!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_yes the brakes is the same as passat syncro..but the mk2 rallye brakes fit on it.

never knew there was a drum brake version.
skip the rallye calipers, and use mk4 ones


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

thats my plan yes ,less weigth and works better..i have them on my mk3 to..


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

amazing welds, you're totally crazy, keep up the good work!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
never knew there was a drum brake version.


there were 1.3 CL mk2 Golf Syncros with drums too.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now its clean and ready to paint..


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

























one step closer with the rear end..


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

mmm great work. this car is gonna be NUTS!


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

More udpates now!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

more updates will come in the weekend..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_more updates will come in the weekend..










Can't wait! Is there any expected completion date?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i hope late may/first in april..there is is alot of small things i have to to here in the weekend so i know the lenght of the axles so i can order custom axles..monday im going to the local vw dealer to pick up my brand new r36 crank..soon i should get my custom turbo pistons from je pistons..made for intake injection.so i can put the engine together..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

front cv´s(stock syncro vs 4motion)..5mm bigger axles and a lot bigger cv compared to stock syncro..








small update for now..i upgraded all the cv`s and hubs from stock syncro to 4motion,on the pics is old vs 4motion rear cv`s(on the rear 4motion i mascined the abs ring)


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:04 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my new crank came in today...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I can only imagine how much a new crank would cost. But you gotta pay to play, nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

here in denmark with taxes the crank cost close to 3k usd. first i bought a used r32 mk4 crank it has only 0,5mm less stroke then the oem r36 crank.BUT a crank made for 15* engine will not work in a 10,6* engine(the same the other way)it fits right in the block but the angle between the rod bearings on the crank will be wrong because the angle between the cylinders i changed.. so if anybody wants to buy a mk4 r32 crank in good shape for a 15* engine..i have one..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

What is the R36 rod length and are the big and small end bore's the same as the other 15* VR6's?


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

just to say omg i just came.............but holy crap. good for you


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

I wanna .:R32 crank... What kinda $$$ are we talkin?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

1200 usd for the crank..good shape and no bearing damage at all...but remember im from denmark..shipping 21kg to the states is not cheap..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*ripcity euros*

my engine will be build with 164mm pauter rods..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:40 AM 2-3-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:41 AM 2-3-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Yeah... damn... those cranks might as well be made of gold LOL.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

same price as i pay myself..it not easy to find a r32 crank in good shape cheap..if it was made of gold it should cost even more







but 1200 is cheap compared to almost 3000 i pay for the new r36 crank..


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

theres a crank selling in the states already. with bearings. are 3.6 cams interchangeable with all 24v cams? just wondering


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_ are 3.6 cams interchangeable with all 24v cams? just wondering


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_the 24v cams wouldnt work if he's doing fsi they have an extra lobe for the high pressure fuel pump..i believe the injectors are platinum but im not 100%


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_24v cams can work the "extra lobe" is located below the intake cam on a seprate sprocket 

So since he isnt running FSI, he should be able to run them


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Damn it!! waiting for this beast to be alive an unleash the Force.


----------



## dyeman01 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (#1 S T U N N A)*

i love you sickest build ever...


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (dyeman01)*

anyone know the specs of a 3.6 cam?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_











Is that manual haldex controller? Did you try this?
Sick engine and build!
Do you think that 4motion will handle that power?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes it is the mhr..i only tested it on the car withe my hands and it works..i only need a on/off for the rear end because i will use it for dragrace..i will upgrade everthing a kan on the the drivetrain and put down the weight on the car..then we will see..







if people can run 850hp in a heavy mk4 i think i can run the last power in a light mk2..i guess i will end up 1100kg max.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

my pants are stickyy!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i heard from je pistons today,pistons are ready to be shipped to denmark,very nice..then i will have them next week..


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Hurry!


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (#1 S T U N N A)*

This thing is going to be *NASTY!!!!* I cant wait to see this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (jDUB92)*

Wow! Cant wait to see dyno #'s


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

*GOOD. FREAKIN. LORD!!!*


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now the brakes are upgraded..i dont want to go bigger brakes because i will go 15" m/t drag on it.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what are they tho?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (jDUB92)*

Ahhh, who needs big brakes when you have a big parachute behind you


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_what are they tho?

they're mk4 rear calipers.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

glad to see this project still moving along, especially with the better cam. keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
those brakes look a tad small. wat size are they?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

mk3 vr6 in front and mk 4 in the back..i wil not go bigger..i will hold the weight down and i also need to put 15" on the car for drag....this is a lot better then oem syncro 239mm in front and drum brakes back..


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

amazing...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i got my custom pistons for my R36..first R36 turbopistons in the world..







the piston to the left is a 2,8 24v turbo piston..just to compare the size..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:26 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

these pistons are made for non fsi..if you people want a r36 fsi turbo piston,then remember to send 2 pistons to the dealer,the front and the rear piston is not the same up in the top ,because of the fsi.


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:34 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

are the rod lengths the same for the 3.6 and 3.2?


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

This is simply awesome! Thank u for sharing.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_What is the R36 rod length and are the big and small end bore's the same as the other 15* VR6's?


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_my engine will be build with 164mm pauter rods..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Pauter rods is not i direckt fit in this block..i have to modified the block..the je pistons does not fit either,but with small mods they do







..they goes a little bit over top.. i will have that mascined to fit..so maybe when im done with that i will have the last set of piston rings..they only send me 5 set..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:14 AM 2-16-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:21 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

wow man.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

soon i will have the block off pieces for the fsi injectors mascined,but i will like to see a close up picture of the r36 injector,because i dont have the stock injectors myself.. can anyone help me with a picture..?thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I like this build OH so much


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

We will send you a injector if you build us 6 of them too


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Same problem as good ol´ 81mm + pauter?
I had to notch out ~1-2mm at the bottom of the cylinder


----------



## how much is 5 plus 2 (Mar 19, 2007)

watching this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (how much is 5 plus 2)*

Good progress...need to see the 1000 number or bust


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Fugee)*

my pauters fit fine in stk bore


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i can and will modify the block..no problems..i will start put the engine together next weekend.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i still need a picture of the fsi injector..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

small update for now.. i modifyed the r32 mk 4 aternator bracket because i want the steering help to work on this car..then i made the oil line from the turbo..and finished the gearbox mount..now im ready to build engine with all the new parts..next week i will order quaife dogkit.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

That was one SWEET 02M conversion mount! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

fuggin insane - this will be a mean lil beast


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
BTW, did i mention i think you are the coolest human being in existence right now?


X2


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

this build is going to be nasty


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

If this actually was at waterfest I would actually go even though I'm only 1.5 hrs way from where its held


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_That was one SWEET 02M conversion mount! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*x2*
Top notch work all around on this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks guys..







the first drag event here in denmark is the 16. may..my goal is to have the car up running and test it there..


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


----------



## Flyte1080 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi There,
I am after a set of standard r36 pistons?
Do you still have the original ones and do you want to sell them to me








Thanks
Seb


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Flyte1080)*

pm send ..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the gearbox mount is made in ss but i painted it black..then it looks a little more stock..now i have modifyed the block to accept the pauters..i quess in a week the engine is put together again..


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
















today i got my custom pistons for my R36..first R36 turbopistons in the world..







the piston to the left is a 2,8 24v turbo piston..just to compare the size..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:26 AM 2-12-2009_

I had the first 3.1 11.0:1 24v pistons in the world, so i know how anxious one gets ...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

am curious as to the bore size on the 3.6 though... i figured they made it 10.6 degrees instead of 15 degrees because of the longer stroke, which means they needed more material on the block, towards the crank/journals...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

stroke on r36 is only 0,5mm longer then old r32..they made it because of the 5mm bigger bore..r36=89mm bore


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_stroke on r36 is only 0,5mm longer then old r32..they made it because of the 5mm bigger bore..r36=89mm bore

sorry meant bigger bore, duh so they would have more material towards the crank. 89mm would've have all the cylinders touching








Thanks for the info.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Block off pieces for the fsi injector.. made to fit the oem fiber gasket..


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

cant wait till this thing is done
going to be insane


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

way to not leave one stone unturned. sick build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*

Why not use the direct injection ports for nawz


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

noz.. i will put that in the intake runners instead..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:17 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

_Modified by stealthmk1 at 9:37 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
Block off pieces for the fsi injector.. made to fit the oem fiber gasket..

you're referring to the white teflon seals?
are you making some type of bracketry to hold all the block offs in place?


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

kind of confused why u cant use the fsi injectors?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

because the fsi injectors is to small for my goal.and the reason why i dont use the stock injectors to block off the holes is that i dont have them and also because it looks alot cleaner this way..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:15 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sir your sick in your head in a Good way
the best build on vortex right now 
make sure you post a lot of videos of this beast 
all the best to you


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

wow....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

curiousity. have you weighed the 3.6 setup? i wonder what the weight difference between it and the 12v is.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Subscribed.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

This build is intense!! Way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks.. i dont know the weight of the 3.6ltr


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_thanks.. i dont know the weight of the 3.6ltr

If I had a turbo that big, 24 valves, and syncro.... 
I probably wouldn't be too concerned of weight


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*

i just jizzed... in..my pants


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i got number 2 wrong crank from VW..







right number on the box but wrong crank..







those two crank i got from them is only 90.89mm stroke..its from the eu R32 fsi..the right one have 96.556mm stroke.. i really hope i will get the right one wery soon..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:50 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_today i got number 2 wrong crank from VW..







right number on the box but wrong crank..







those two crank i got from them is only 90.89mm stroke..its from the eu R32 fsi..the right one have 96.556mm stroke.. i really hope i will get the right one wery soon..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:50 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

wow, this is insane. you are damn good at fabbing parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my block waiting for the right crank..now the pistons fit..and today i got my 2 peloquin lsd..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:02 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mmmmmmmm


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_today i got number 2 wrong crank from VW..







right number on the box but wrong crank..







those two crank i got from them is only 90.89mm stroke..its from the eu R32 fsi..the right one have 96.556mm stroke.. i really hope i will get the right one wery soon..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:50 AM 3-10-2009_

Absolutly un-ecceptable.
So meny people hire chimps for workers.
And the good guys gotta suffer with the bills and no work.
FU world.
Sickest build ever.Keep it up,you know quality.Wish there were more people like you.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks man..the rest of the cranks they have in stock in germany is now checked..all of them was wrong stroke..


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Can you get a crank fabricated?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I am sure you could for lots and lot of $$$$$$


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

vw will fab one for me..


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

check out this engine management systems from bosch for FSI set ups and turbo option software evrything is included. is that what your goin to use?
http://www.bosch-motorsport.co.../html/
sexy! 


_Modified by djeuroalex at 2:24 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will run aem on it


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this weekend i mountet the front and rear lsd..now im waiting for the quaife gearkit..i should have it this week..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:57 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

QUAIFE GEARSET!!! WAT A BALLER


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

That second pic there, is that the rear diff? I don't think I have ever seen one before.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes it is...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I do not know much about the 3.6 but may I ask why you didn't go with a bigger bore? Looks like there's lots of room to grow on that block and since you had custom pistons made why not go bigger?
Sick build btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What are you hoping for ET?


_Modified by Jeebus at 12:34 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

This block is new bored and the pistons are made after that bore..


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

sorry I forgot the word bigger in my original post..








What I meant was why not go to 3.8 or something like that?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

okey now i know what you mean..because i want the block to be so strong as possible..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i will run aem on it

Finally. A VW with an AEM stand alone system. Let us know how it works for you. I know a bunch of DSM/EVO guys who use it. I think the AMS Evo actually uses it, and I do believe he is in the 8's somewhere.
What are you planning on doing with the car? Street/strip? Road course? Drag race?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

What are you shooting for track times?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have been running aem on my vr6 12v gt42 for years now..works great..you are right about ams..they also run aem. i will use this car for dragrace..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Texas mile


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

texas mile..?i think it is a longer trip for me..







quaife gearkit is send to me now ,and 3 disk 1560nm clutch is ordered.. i should have the right crank 27th this month


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

just send your car, ill drive it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Today i got the quaife dog kit


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:22 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
















Today i got the quaife dog kit

so jealous


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (tattoo24v)*

Insane build man, cant wait to see it done. should put down some good numbers. 
I that a dog engagement gear set?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_Insane build man, cant wait to see it done. should put down some good numbers. 
I that a dog engagement gear set?

That's what I was thinking... I always thought dog engagement meant spur cut gears.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

This thread is amazing.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
That's what I was thinking... I always thought dog engagement meant spur cut gears.









engagement type, and gear type are mutually exclusive.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Looks like a dog engagement, don't see any syncros on the sliders. I am gonna feel bad for you though when you strip gears and have to replace them and pay 3 times as much over stock.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this is the dog gearset..no sync at all..broke_rado..the old quaife gearbox 02a i had for 6-7 years..the gears was cheaper then stock vw gears..and they hold a lot more then stock,i only stripped gears one time a year with quaife,with stock vw gears i stripped gears every time i gave full trottle..







so dont feel bad for me..







im sure that this is the right way to go for me..all stock sync gearboxes start locking,when shifting gears if you trow power enough in to them..i dont have that problem either now.


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:38 AM 3-21-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

waiting for the last shims..then im ready to put the gearbox together..


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

what are the ratios for that gearset?


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Insane build man. Can't wait to see it done! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

3.417, 2.105, 1.478, 1.133, 0.922, 0.757. FD 3.944
i will be in 5.gear almost at the rpm limit if everything works as i hope,when im going over the 1/4mile line..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i'm surprised you went with such a short final drive. I went from 3.9 to 3.6 on my build, but wish i had gone to 3.3


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I would never build a high hp car with a anything the a 3.3, but to each their own. Im sure you know what you are doing...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i can only those 2 final drives..3.94 or 5.733..thats the reason..quaife is a complete kit i can not use vw stock final drive..btw 3.94 will work nice for me on the drag strip.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Are both final drives 3.94? (The O2M as you know has two final drives, as two stacks connect to the ring gear)


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

It's not capped at the typical top speed of around 120?


_Modified by Zupek at 2:06 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Zupek)*

i can run 245-250km/t in 5. gear..it is more then enough..this is not a road car..remenber that..im going for top end power,this is not a vr6 with max power at 6k.









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:06 PM 3-25-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:07 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I understand the purpose of the build, I was just thinking you'd want to go faster but 150mph should be plenty fast...im just used to vw gear specs


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

almost 155mph in 5.gear..more then enough..i will never use 6.gear at the drag strip.


----------



## CorStarC_Mk2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*









http://www.myvideo.de/watch/51..._2008
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/51..._2008
http://kuehnel-concepts.de
R38 With Gt45Rs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif German Power








come to germany -> R36 Vs. R38 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif DAMN


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (CorStarC_Mk2)*














































































haha so now it is a 3,8..maybe next week it is a 4.0..????i have seen the build video..its a old r32 engine..forget all about overbore to 89mm=3,6..im also pretty sure that it is running a gt42r..not a 45r..btw there is only 2 german cars who can impress me..the fastest..








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XinGxIaL9Ts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-nZyCsujFA&NR=1
the car in your links is fast..but not compared to the 2 cars in my links..mk2 and mk4 is heavyer and they "only" have 650-700+bhp..if this mk 1 have so much power,please tell me why i dont see mid 9´s..????


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:45 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## CorStarC_Mk2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

fear ??






















Noob















the time in his first race after the completion phase was tests








10,1sec. with 0,8bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif make it better








PS: remodeling in the video was also a R32 engine installed, the later has been installed R36!








Germany´s fastest VW: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/45...uckau
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/47..._2008
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/48..._9_5s
Fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but not safe http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
_Modified by CorStarC_Mk2 at 9:08 AM 3-26-2009_


_Modified by CorStarC_Mk2 at 10:06 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

we will se what happens on the track 2009..







tell me when that mk 1 runs mid 9´s..then i will maybe start to be impressed..and the day when i see a r36 in that car i will belive you..all the movies on youtube ect stands r36..but when i see the engine bay i only see a old r32 head...







another thing why should i be imressed 10.1 with 0,8bar.. if you have a weel working r36 with a gt45r you should see close to 700bhp with 0,8bar..i see a mk 2 in my video ho goes 9.7 with lees then 700hp..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:28 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## CorStarC_Mk2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

the mk 2 in your vid has more than 700hp..








BTS-Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
R32 twin turbo DSG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
your project is very cool, I hope I can see it in real








and i tell you when the Mk1 run 9sec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck with your R36 Turbo







and tell me when that Mk 2 runs
mid 9sec.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i will...









So the goal is 9's in this?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes it is..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_yes it is..

Will this be ready for test drive on Bugrun?
9 weeks left


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont know foffa..bad news to me again..today i should have had my new crank,but vw germany have just put in a new date when i will have it..im more then tired of waiting..i find out that Denmarks fastest car is the same days as bugrun..


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for steel balls that clank in the turbo!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Wow, great buildthread.
You have my attention and respect.
SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

most amazing build thread of all time!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks...


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

...... no words describe this build except extrodinary... hats off to you. wish i had the means to make all that custom one off stuff. good luck any estimate on completion date?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*

thanks man..i hope to have it up running the 16th may..there is a race event here in denmark at that date..but i dont know if its possible i have been waiting for that crank 1,5 month now..


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_thanks man..i hope to have it up running the 16th may..there is a race event here in denmark at that date..but i dont know if its possible i have been waiting for that crank 1,5 month now..









i feel your pain. been waiting for the snail for mine for about that long.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (tattoo24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo24v* »_
i feel your pain. been waiting for the snail for mine for about that long.









it sucks..


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

where is the race in may?I'll be in aalborg during that time?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

sindal airport..1 hour from aalborg..


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Mr. Jaw I'd like to introduce you to Mrs. Floor


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (mkiii2.0jetta)*

rediculously impressive build. hope to see this thing finished


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i almost finished the intake manifold for a dragracing cosworth..i think i will see if i have the space to do a intake like this on my R36..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Wow, that intake is friggin amazing. Large plenum, decent length runners, even air distribution... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
















today i almost finished the intake manifold for a dragracing cosworth..i think i will see if i have the space to do a intake like this on my R36..

cossies are fun. a friend of mine used to have one built on a true ford motorsports shell. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im not a ford freak..but i like the build we have on the white one(its a customers car)..devided manifold,twin wg,precision turbo gt4276 billet(1250hp rated)and a lot more..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Wow, that intake is friggin amazing. Large plenum, decent length runners, even air distribution... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i agree..i think this is one of the best ways to build a correct flowing intake manifold..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:29 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

got the crank from vw..so now is the engine almost completed..need some small things from the vw dealer and my custom clutch home so i can have the fly wheel made..then i can put it all back in the car..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:58 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

what are the two pipes coming up and out from under manifold?


_Modified by NeverEnding... at 11:12 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*

Im pretty sure its his IC pipe from turbo to A/W IC.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes it is..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i started to build the watercell for the air to water systen today..


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice build. I`ll steal some of your ideas on my mk 2...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (hiawata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiawata* »_Nice build. I`ll steal some of your ideas on my mk 2...

thanks..you are welcome..







i saw your build..or should i say builds..nice..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

fuelrail ready.. injector mount are made..all the rest of the fuel system should be here next week..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:02 AM 4-10-2009_


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_

















Man that really sucks, 
I can't find anyone who can tig weld as well as you can, any where near me.


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

soooooooooooo nice. Awesome work!!!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

Whats the word on the cams? When will you get them?/ What are the specs?


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Yeah I'm wondering the same thing about the cams. I'm going to do a 3.6 build in the next year and would like to be able to get specs and possibly have you get me a set from where you got yours. sick build a lot of inspiration.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

wait and you will see..i will do test with the stock cams and then change..so i can see the diffrence..








little oem update from audi tt


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_








little oem update from audi tt

just did these in my Mk3 vr this weekend. Great upgrade.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

watertank ready..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_wait and you will see..i will do test with the stock cams and then change..so i can see the diffrence..








little oem update from audi tt

Get the uniballs








I were satesfied until i acctually tested the bushings on the track.
Wheels point in every direction but not were you want em to be


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

they are still a lot better then stock..i will change them to ball joints if i dont run fast enough..


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_wait and you will see..i will do test with the stock cams and then change..so i can see the diffrence..








little oem update from audi tt


whats the advantage of this


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

the bushing is solid rubber 360 degrees instead of half and half on either side like the regular bushings. Its a little stiffer and prevents unwanted toe change under hard launch/breaking. 
foffa still had issues with slicks and now uses a spherical bearing setup instead of rubber bushings if I am not mistaken.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_
foffa still had issues with slicks and now uses a spherical bearing setup instead of rubber bushings if I am not mistaken. 

Isn't that what he said few posts above?


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (vrtme)*

oh sorry forgot to comment on the car... totally amassing. my dream setup for my mk3.... LOADS of skill 

ps just worked out that you've added TT bushes into mk3 wishbones... why haven't you gone with polly items?
EDIT just read above







thought they where TT wishbones at first 


_Modified by vrtme at 12:39 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (vrtme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrtme* »_
ps just worked out that you've added TT bushes into mk3 wishbones... why haven't you gone with polly items?


because poly suck. they dont flex properly, bind, squeak, and screw up your spring rates.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

and they wear...fast


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

fuelcell mounted..i welded AN 12 fitting on the cell..i have the AN12 aeromotive filter but still waiting for 2 fittings and my aeromotive eliminator pump and pro series regulator.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I <3 the budget.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

last update for this weekend..


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

DUDE??!?!?! wtf? is that a fuel pump??








edit: correction, looked up a couple posts. water tank lol


_Modified by stealthmk3 at 11:09 AM 4-19-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*















correct..it is a big ass waterpump..


----------



## megoo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Thats awesome . np keeping the air temps down with that


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

a turbo for the fuel pump
i like


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (mistercheeks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mistercheeks* »_a turbo for the *water* pump
i like


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

aqua tank
mah badd


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

That's freakin' huge!! What rate does it flow water at?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

3800 gph/14400 lph


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_3800 gph/14400 lph









make sure you have all the relevant fittings on tight!
Will the AWIC handle that kind of flow?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Yurko)*

i bought the pump and awic together so yes it will work..this is the same pump as ams performance use.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

damn .


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

the guys in greece with the drag 1.8T is using the same water pump...GL


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i wrapped the boost pipe and mounted the fuel filter..
the aeromotive pump will be placed on the left side of the filter..
i got the flange fixed on the intake manifold..looks very nice now..







i dont know if i should paint the intake manifold black so it will match the valve cover.. 








_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:36 PM 4-20-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:56 PM 4-20-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:26 PM 4-20-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:26 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

shamwow


----------



## DubZmk3VR (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (foxhound720)*

F**kin sweet s**t







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

what the **** man! that water pump is going to be loud! haha


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_ i dont know if i should paint the intake manifold black so it will match the valve cover.. 









Definitely go with black, even better go wrinkle black


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

Wrinkle black is the king of dress up paints for engines!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

And black it is..


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

how far back are you going to have to push the firewall back? looks like the turbo will damn near be in the drivers lap in a MKIII


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

Lookin good!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the turbo will not hit the firewall i build the manifold right where i want it..no mods needed on the chassi..
Thanks PhReE..


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_the turbo will not hit the firewall i build the manifold right where i want it..no mods needed on the chassi..
Thanks PhReE..









well thats good. i assumed already that since you built the manifold it was up to your specs, but just looks like it goes really far back


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
















And black it is..









Is that powder coated or painted???


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_
well that's good. i assumed already that since you built the manifold it was up to your specs, but just looks like it goes really far back

looks can be deceiving, mine looked like there was no way it was going to fit before actually getting it in there either. and mines a mk4 haha








looking sick, inspiration to keep me at mine


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i paint it..i was thinking of coting..but i dont want it to be shiny black.i sandblast it,and paint it 3 times..i hope it holds..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks sexy as ****
Can't wait to see what it'll put down
When are you gonna have it running?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

thanks man..so fast as i can..but im still waiting for my clutch..







that the only reason why i cant put it all back in the car yet..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:56 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

And what clutch are you waiting for?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

triple disc 1560nm rated..


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (foxhound720)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxhound720* »_shamwow

has everyone seen this...?
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/a....html
not trying to highjack the thread, as i've been following this amazing build, its jus when he put shamwow it made me thing of this...
Keep the updates coming.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_triple disc 1560nm rated..










1150lbs/ft















What's the ETA on it?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

eta..?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Estimated time of Arrival... When are you supposed to get it?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

i dont know..normaly we get the clutches 3 days after ordering..but it is almost a month ago now..we called them after 14 days,and they told as that they forget the order







now after 14 more days we have emailed them again..waiting for mail back..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:06 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

Sachs RCS series?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no..they dont have triple disc for 02m..the same as in the drag bmw i told you about..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Ahh... Right.
I hope you have or get sponsors on this car. Because if I was a magazine or in some kind of media, I would have you in front all over.
This is just amazing. And something for serious tuners, to try out their products.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

i dont have any sponsors so far..but thanks anyway..


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_
has everyone seen this...?
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/a....html
not trying to highjack the thread, as i've been following this amazing build, its jus when he put shamwow it made me thing of this...
Keep the updates coming. 
 
shamcrap. Dude this car is going to be so sick. Good luck. IS there a side shot of that turbo on this thread. It's huge.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

ok hurry up and put it in the car!








edit: it looks like a piece of functional art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sturat_7 at 11:13 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (xcracer87)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Very impressive


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

tanks







finally good news..they will send my clutch today or monday..


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_Very impressive









To say the least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## avantstyl (Apr 4, 2007)

nice build bro quality work


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Can't wait to see it running. Please get us videos.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Why is it some small pipes on every exhaust pipes? Is it for exhaust temp sensors? Doesn`t those small pipes make disturbance and reduce the flow?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (hiawata)*

They are for wideband o2 sensors.


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I was just wondering what is the point of having such a high rated clutch, when Foffa and others break the 02M with 700+Hp? Big Turbo R32's strip gears when they go into boost. What makes you think you will not have a problem?
Just wondering.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (toledor)*

Hes not using a stock box.


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

If you have followed Foffa's thread, non stock 02M's break too. The torque pushes the shafts apart, and the gear engagement goes to hell, and the gears strip. Nothing to do with gear strength, the shafts need to be supported in some way, or he needs the AUDI TT RS gearbox.$$$


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (toledor)*

weight homie...this is in a MKII


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_weight homie...this is in a MKII

Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

foffa have never run quaife´s dog kit like i will do..as far as i know the only aftermarket gears they have tryed is hpa/hgp gears and they are also stock gears..the reason why im buying a over rated clutch is because i tired off buying stuff that i have change because it don´t hold..i my world it is better to be over rated then under rated..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

and as people say the weight will help me..







i think this car will be somewhere between 1000-1200kg with me inside..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

I think i have 1-2 hours left in the engine then it is done..











_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:58 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

in for the secks.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
I think i have 1-2 hours left in the engine then it is done..










famous last words....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes i have been working a long time for this..so its more then nice to see it so close to done..if everything goes well..it is a live in about 14days..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As always Mikael. Nice!
When you are running a new built engine, do you drive it long before adding boost? Ive been thinking around 1000 km's... ?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

1000km is fine.. i dont drive so much myself..if everythings is build right you can add boost when the engine is hot ..the only thing you bring down after 1000km is that it eat less oil..


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

this jus keeps getting better and better!!!


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

this...is...awesome.....


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_













































































haha so now it is a 3,8..maybe next week it is a 4.0..????i have seen the build video..its a old r32 engine..forget all about overbore to 89mm=3,6..im also pretty sure that it is running a gt42r..not a 45r..btw there is only 2 german cars who can impress me..the fastest..








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XinGxIaL9Ts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-nZyCsujFA&NR=1
the car in your links is fast..but not compared to the 2 cars in my links..mk2 and mk4 is heavyer and they "only" have 650-700+bhp..if this mk 1 have so much power,please tell me why i dont see mid 9´s..????

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:45 PM 3-25-2009_


This Mk2 R32 biturbo has STOCK internals. There is only headspacer. They usually run it at 1.4 bar , for finals 0n 1.7 bar and DSG clutch can handle only 4-5 runs at 1.7bar
BTS racing came last summer on Croatian 1/4 mile event and break record








They take mefor a drive on 1/4mile it looks so funny. Driver just push gas pedal and runs 10's no gearchanges


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it finished!
-Carl


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

wow, this should be good.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks ..







im working on it..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Is it done yet?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow!.....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i still dont have the clutch..so no it not done yet..


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

sub


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
















I think i have 1-2 hours left in the engine then it is done..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:58 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (#1 S T U N N A)*

dammnn myy kkkkkeyyboooard is sticckkkyyyyy aaggainnnnn...........


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (frag85)*

this was probably already asked, answered, and discussed, but what engine management will you be running?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_this was probably already asked, answered, and discussed, but what engine management will you be running?

AEM


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZN dubs* »_in for the secks.



_Quote, originally posted by *frag85* »_dammnn myy kkkkkeyyboooard is sticckkkyyyyy aaggainnnnn...........


Hahahaha
x a zillion for both!


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
AEM









good stuff, i am starting my 034 setup very soon. gotta love wiring and making your own harnesses


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

simply amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

dear lord let it be done soon. and let there be an open downpipe video, just so we can hear the thunder of an angry god


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*

I am thinking that Metallica from Kill em All or Ride the Lightening should be playing in the background as this monster is started and driven. This car will be amazingly ugly.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i m a metallica fan..so maybe yes..







today i got my clutch after months of waiting..2 things is wrong







tolerences on the splines is wrong(to big) and i ordered a 3 disc,but i got a 2 disc..


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i m a metallica fan..so maybe yes..







today i got my clutch after months of waiting..2 things is wrong







tolerences on the splines is wrong(to big) and i ordered a 3 disc,but i got a 2 disc..









that **** always happens, order one thing, wait forever to get it, then when you get all excited to finally get the shipment, it is wrong. time for somebody to make a very bad phone call


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you are so right..we called them 6 hours ago..


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i m a metallica fan..so maybe yes..







today i got my clutch after months of waiting..2 things is wrong







tolerences on the splines is wrong(to big) and i ordered a 3 disc,but i got a 2 disc..









Great stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (David L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David L* »_
Great stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yep man..it sucks..


----------



## Tree_1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Sick build!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

while im waiting for the right clutch i did the wireing and wrapped the downpipe..


























_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:23 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

This was just cleaned up.....







Please keep it civil so I don't have to do it again, I'll start taking points.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

awesome project dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_while im waiting for the right clutch i did the wireing and wrapped the downpipe..

























_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:23 AM 5-11-2009_

why are the fsi injectors wired up? unless im getting confused


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vrtme)*

Those are the coils and regular injectors, looks like.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

there are no fsi injectors on the engine anymore..


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_there are no fsi injectors on the engine anymore..

do you have pics of the block offs you made and how thery're secured?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the upper are bolted to the head with a aluminum line..the lower are bolted to the intake manifold.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

One quick question, why didnt you do any head work? I know the 3.6 head flows well just by the size of their ports, but why not go in and do at least a basic port and polish job?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_One quick question, why didnt you do any head work? I know the 3.6 head flows well just by the size of their ports, but why not go in and do at least a basic port and polish job?


because the turbo is doing all the work. iam sure it might at least have a valve job done to the head which is good enough.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

Meh, not good enough








Dont tell me it wouldnt be beneficial to go in and do some simple poriting? Plus i kinda wanted to see what these heads flow, everyone raves over the port size, why not get some numbers?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Meh, not good enough








Dont tell me it wouldnt be beneficial to go in and do some simple poriting? Plus i kinda wanted to see what these heads flow, everyone raves over the port size, why not get some numbers?

+1 on that. Turbo or NA... doesn't really matter. VE is VE. The more the better.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Meh, not good enough 








Dont tell me it wouldnt be beneficial to go in and do some simple poriting? Plus i kinda wanted to see what these heads flow, everyone raves over the port size, why not get some numbers?


head work isn't about the size of the ports its about valve seats and bowl work. but like I already said it probably has a valve job on it but its not that big of a deal. All I see head work doing for this motor is to improve spool time alittle bit and maybe unlocking some usable higher rpm power.
I forget does this thing have cams?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_I forget does this thing have cams?

Not yet, he said he was going to see what he can do on stock cams, then order some custom ones.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

remember this head flows 300hp+ on na..i compare it a little bit with the bmw m3 engine,they are close to the same power stock..and they flows a lot power with a turbo on..im pretty sure i can do the power i want with the r36 head with stock ports.and yes i will do cams when this is up running


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

finish it already!! this thing is going to sound so bad ass!


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub2.8* »_finish it already!! this thing is going to sound so bad ass!

X1000







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (AceWaters)*

looks pretty sweet


----------



## CorStarC_Mk2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (beacom)*


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

twin turbo r36 is nice.
But it doenst fit nicely...
VR6 GT42RS nice work man, i'm looking forward of pic's with the engine in th car! and offcource some driveby videos when its done


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_twin turbo r36 is nice.
But it doenst fit nicely...
VR6 GT42RS nice work man, i'm looking forward of pic's with the engine in th car! and offcource some driveby videos when its done









thanks man..clutch is back in the states again..i hope i will get a triple disk thats fits very soon..







pics and video will come..


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (CorStarC_Mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorStarC_Mk2* »_

















Moar info please


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

The build is looking good,I have been following for a while now and can't wait for it to be Running.
???One question for you the wires that you rewired what type of wire wrap or tape is that on there like the look and i am in the process of cleaning up my engine bay


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

i cant wait to hear that beast


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Moar info please









probably at the link that runs the full length of the cars windshield.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_The build is looking good,I have been following for a while now and can't wait for it to be Running.
???One question for you the wires that you rewired what type of wire wrap or tape is that on there like the look and i am in the process of cleaning up my engine bay

thanks..we call it snakeskin you can normaly buy it in electronic shops..in different sizes..


















_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:39 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
probably at the link that runs the full length of the cars windshield.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (newcreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newcreation* »_The build is looking good,I have been following for a while now and can't wait for it to be Running.
???One question for you the wires that you rewired what type of wire wrap or tape is that on there like the look and i am in the process of cleaning up my engine bay

It's called techflex.. you can get it at a bunch of places, but the best place is on ebay from a seller named "furryletters"
here's a link to their store: http://stores.shop.ebay.com/FU...mrsZ1 
I bought a bunch of it from them, good stuff


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

hahaha
This should be interesting...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Slayer)*

https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=ST


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

custom axles ready.. nice







the 2 extra axles is for a friend of mines drag mk3 fwd..made to fit inner and outer hubs from 02m..i think it is the strongest way to go om mk2 or 3..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:03 AM 5-19-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:07 AM 5-19-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:31 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Lil82rocco (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

who made the axles for you?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Lil82rocco)*

Is this going to be primarily a 1/4 mile car? a road racing car? or a highway car?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Lil82rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lil82rocco* »_who made the axles for you?

After seeing what this guy is capable of, I wouldn't be surprised if he carved the axles out of a chunk of steel.
-Emron


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

primarily a 1/4 mile car..no i did not carved the axles my self..i dont have the mascines to do that..







i can only say go with the driveshaft shop if you guys need axles..


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

cant wait to hear this.


----------



## lupo4motion (Mar 1, 2009)

How much cost one axle?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (lupo4motion)*

i dont know i bought 4 axles..i think if you only want one it will cost more..


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_primarily a 1/4 mile car..no i did not carved the axles my self..i dont have the mascines to do that..







i can only say go with the driveshaft shop if you guys need axles..









They worked real well when it was 4oz out of balance on our friends s2000 and costed him 3 rear casings on his tranny. 

Just make sure their balanced http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sick build!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

axles ready and mounted on the cars..they fit perfect..


----------



## lupo4motion (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

and what cost the 4 Axels?? But i my car dont fit any oem axles. i dont understand this


























_Modified by lupo4motion at 4:32 AM 5-24-2009_


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (lupo4motion)*

Wow sick build!


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Is it done yet???





















waiting to see this beast tear up some tar.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no..still waiting for my clutch..


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Damn it!







Hopefully soon


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_no..still waiting for my clutch..









And then will it be done?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
And then will it be done?









when i get the clutch i can put the engine back in the car..start it up and tune it..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
when i get the clutch i can put the engine back in the car..start it up and tune it..

That makes me happy.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I predict the clutch will get there tomorrow


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

are you bracing the block at all?? havnt others split blocks in two with this kind of power?? the 3.6 block doesnt look much beefier than the standard vr6


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (psyc0ticcracker)*

i have never seen a vr block split in 2..and i have boosted it with almost 3 bar with a gt4202







i think the biggest problem is broken rods(bad/cheap rods) and yes they will damage the block. but with pauter and arp in the block i think it will be pretty safe..we will se..


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

true..maybe it was a 16v that a saw that..i would love to see a 1000 hp vr..good luck man imma keep up on this


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (psyc0ticcracker)*

nah, only diesels: http://www.cumminsforum.com/fo...G.wmv


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

12v vr blocks are tank,no vr has squirters thow







, yes it was a 4cyl 16v that split,I beleive 900 something hp recorded before failure.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_12v vr blocks are tank,no vr has squirters thow







, yes it was a 4cyl 16v that split,I beleive 900 something hp recorded before failure.


did you meen oil squirters..? if yes..i can tell you all vr have it..


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

That clutch needs to get there ASAP!
I can't wait to see the power out put of this motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

please tell quartermaster that ..we have tryed that in almost 2 months now..


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

hah..i lost one of those once..and had no other engines at the time and neither did any friends..that lil guy was like 36 bucks...


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

coooommme onnnnnnnnn clutch! get there already!


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

this car is gonna be recockulus...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

after a little thinking i dropped 6*[email protected] so i ordered 120lb(1250cc) instead because i will run q16 racefuel..








today at the shop a brand new precision 76mm billet (1250hp rated) came in for a 4 cyl project...wery nice stuff..has nothing to do with my project..but i think it look so nice that i have to show your guys...

















_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:01 AM 5-29-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:02 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

holly gawd.... sick

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_primarily a 1/4 mile car..no i did not carved the axles my self..i dont have the mascines to do that..







i can only say go with the driveshaft shop if you guys need axles..









hey, how about contact info (website, email, phone, etc) for the "driveshaft shop"?


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

http://www.driveshaftshop.com


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_holly gawd.... sick
hey, how about contact info (website, email, phone, etc) for the "driveshaft shop"?



Check this out


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

copy & paste faile









_Quote »_Address Not Found
Firefox can't find the server at ***********


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Those precision billet turbos are nice. A friend of mine picked up 100whp by just changing to the billet wheel. He made 1022whp on an E46 M3.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (hpfreak)*

heres the link.. precision turbo's running over 1000whp
http://www.youtube.com/user/HPFChris
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (lupo4motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lupo4motion* »_and what cost the 4 Axels?? But i my car dont fit any oem axles. i dont understand this

























_Modified by lupo4motion at 4:32 AM 5-24-2009_


WOW!
I like this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_Those precision billet turbos are nice. A friend of mine picked up 100whp by just changing to the billet wheel. He made 1022whp on an E46 M3.

nice.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_Those precision billet turbos are nice. A friend of mine picked up 100whp by just changing to the billet wheel. He made 1022whp on an E46 M3.

compared to what?
The bilet wheel dont give you any magic numbers.
its just 0.5-1% on a back to back test.
Many compare like a 82mm GT3582 to a GT3586 86mm billet wheel and then say "i picket up 50whp" when one turbo is maxed out and the other is a totaly different beast.

Btw we now have billet wheels on the Scania holset turbos at work


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_its just 0.5-1% on a back to back test. 

 1% of 1000hp is 100 hp, 
when you get to the insane side, a little gain costs lots of Cabbage "$$$$$"


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_ 1% of 1000hp is 100 hp

Are you the sales rep? I hope not


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Are you the sales rep? I hope not


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_ 1% of 1000hp is 100 hp, 
when you get to the insane side, a little gain costs lots of Cabbage "$$$$$"

1 % of 1000 is 10








Nice built http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Rado.16vT at 1:20 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Rado.16vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rado.16vT* »_
1 % of 1000 is 10








Nice built http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 so twice as much as a NOS sticker.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_ so twice as much as a NOS sticker.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
compared to what?
The bilet wheel dont give you any magic numbers.
its just 0.5-1% on a back to back test.
Many compare like a 82mm GT3582 to a GT3586 86mm billet wheel and then say "i picket up 50whp" when one turbo is maxed out and the other is a totaly different beast.
Btw we now have billet wheels on the Scania holset turbos at work










but when you test 2 same size turbos.. billet and non billet you will see the difference..











_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:01 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
but when you test 2 same size turbos.. billet and non billet you will see the difference..








_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:01 AM 6-2-2009_

the problem though is that the billet wheels wont be the same size. they mis-label them on purpose.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
the problem though is that the billet wheels wont be the same size. they mis-label them on purpose.


Is that the case even for specific turbos that Precision claim they offer in billet and non-billet versions (as they offer in BB and non-BB)? You seem to be implying that the billet wheel is inherently larger. Just looking for clarification.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

procharger c&c their impellers out of billet aluminum
they noticed they come out balanced, no need to balance billet?!?!


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 10:13 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

67mm billet and non billet(still bb) is the same size wheel..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

So,.. non billet = cast, right?


----------



## showmeyourboost (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

forged


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (showmeyourboost)*

ok, that makes more sense.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Did the clutch come yet?? wanna see this animal unleashed the FOOOORCE!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no clutch yet..


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

what company did you order this clutch from??
I think its time we all start calling and emailing them!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

quartermaster usa.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Are we there yet?


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_no clutch yet..









Damn it!







Are you sure??? did you check your mailbox or your messages?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im more then sure.. because if i had the clutch..the engine was is in the car..


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_ 1% of 1000hp is 100 hp,


quotted and sigged for da truf


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now we are talking billet vs non billet..here it is pt67 enjoy..


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Did you have to provide DSS with shaft lengths for front and rear.
Or do they have these off the self.
Lovely Build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are going to Bug Run, send me an sms maybe we can meet up? 
+47 98207051


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (hiawata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiawata* »_If you are going to Bug Run, send me an sms maybe we can meet up? 
+47 98207051

hi my friend..im not going to bug run..i dont have a clutch for my car..







but i will go to sweden and race it when i have..btw your build still looks good.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:34 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

so is my dream car running yet? willing to pay for a ride in it lol


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i still dont have any clutch..







i hope that i will hear something from quartermaster soon..


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i still dont have any clutch..







i hope that i will hear something from quartermaster soon..

next time you talk to them you should probably mention this thread, and that the amount of time it is taking isn't exactly a positive advertisement to all the potential customers reading the thread.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
next time you talk to them you should probably mention this thread, and that the amount of time it is taking isn't exactly a positive advertisement to all the potential customers reading the thread.

They prob. off to the races, and forgot this man clutch. sht. this is the last piece of the puzzle, what's wrong with these fools. I wanna see this animal in attack mode already!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

shoulda probly went with CLUTCHMASTER.








I love this thing more then enything.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
next time you talk to them you should probably mention this thread, and that the amount of time it is taking isn't exactly a positive advertisement to all the potential customers reading the thread.

we did that yesterday..we told quartermaster: one week ,and if i still dont have the clutch i want my money back,and if that happend i will buy a sachs twin disk instead..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_shoulda probly went with CLUTCHMASTER.








I love this thing more then enything.



with 80% of their twins sold on vortex dead or machining out your gear box most guys still stay away from CM








that cm twin is horrible.
how many tranny cases shall cm let it destroy?


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ha... I sent them a email complaining about them holding up the most exciting build on the forums lol. Can't wait to see the numbers and how this is going to spool that turbo!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_Ha... I sent them a email complaining about them holding up the most exciting build on the forums lol. Can't wait to see the numbers and how this is going to spool that turbo!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Did you see this?
As we spoke of yeasterday when people claim 100whp gain of billet wheels.
Garret have now tested non billet vs billet 88mm wheel

*"No noticeable gains in performance can be seen when testing a machined wheel vs. a cast wheel of the same design."*









Fun to see what we already knew.
all other back to back test always have different trim on the wheel.
So now its down to wheel design.

The holset at work have the billet.
But do they have better design?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

foffa.. look at the picture on page 18 of the 2 *67mm pt turbos..look what they do on the wheel close to the axle..wings are bigger because they are closer to the axle(they have moved a lot of material from there) and flow is a lot better..the wheel´s weight is 30%lower so you will also see earlyer spool up..next week we will test the 67mm billet on a bmw..and i look forward to it..











_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:56 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_foffa.. look at the picture on page 18 of the 2 *67mm pt turbos..look what they do on the wheel close to the axle..wings are bigger because they are closer to the axle(they have moved a lot of material from there) and flow is a lot better..the wheel´s weight is 30%lower so you will also see earlyer spool up..next week we will test the 67mm billet on a bmw..and i look forward to it..








_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:56 AM 6-11-2009_

But then its not the same wheel.
Then its about wheel design.
Garrett also sell billet wheels but they say thats due to durability and that they are cheaper to make due to non cast design.
no molds = cheaper


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

with 80% of their twins sold on vortex dead or machining out your gear box most guys still stay away from CM








that cm twin is horrible.
how many tranny cases shall cm let it destroy?

You have im


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

this beast needs to be out.!!!


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

foffa, as much as i hate your negativity/realism, i must respect your attention to detail and will to prove a point.

are you a lawyer or somethin?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Garrett also sell billet wheels but they say thats due to durability and that they are cheaper to make due to non cast design.
no molds = cheaper

This is what they told you, specificaly? Sounds hard to believe (but not impossible) with my experience with mass production and tooling.....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i talked to Dmmotors...they have a complete clutch kit(triple disk) for 02m..if i not get the clutch soon from quartermaster i think i will go Dmmotors kit.










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:07 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Just get your money back from quatermaster and go with DM
U gave them more then enough time to make things right


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (u01rwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *u01rwr* »_Just get your money back from quatermaster and go with DM
U gave them more then enough time to make things right 


too much time it seems. By now you could of cut the die yourself and stamped a pressure plate, along with hand machining carbon disks....







Ok I may have exagerated


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

DM are great guys.
They do some pretty ridiculous work.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Get your money back! this sht. is ridiculous already waiting for a damn clutch.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Loud noises!!!!


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

HA!^^ What he said.


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (AceWaters)*

If its running, we want to hear it rev, just once. please?


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

x2^^^


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub2.8* »_If its running, we want to hear it rev, just once. please?
 
rev? thats no fun. i wanna hear that waste gate open with the sound of screaming tire.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_ 
rev? thats no fun. i wanna hear that waste gate open with the sound of screaming tire.

x2


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

x3 on wastegate


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

its not running without a clutch..clutch should be here around the 3. juli..


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_its not running without a clutch..clutch should be here around the 3. juli..

damn, quatermaster is really jerking your chain right now. i would be furious. at this point, i would honestly just tell them to stop production because you are going after something else


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_its not running without a clutch..clutch should be here around the 3. juli..

Any reason why it took them so long? Did you chew their asses out atleast?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i really dont know..but waiting 3 months for a clutch sucks big time..







i have lost the first half part of the race season because of them..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i really dont know..but waiting 3 months for a clutch sucks big time..







i have lost the first half part of the race season because of them..









I would demand a hefty refund for the huge inconvenience... But I'm not sure how businesses are over there.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

business over here works 30 times faster then quartermaster..and if any failures,people will find a solution as fast as possible..(not 3 months)










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:05 AM 6-23-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_business over here works 30 times faster then quartermaster..and if any failures,people will find a solution as fast as possible..(not 3 months)









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:05 AM 6-23-2009_

Ah, i just wasnt sure if they gave a sh*t about customer service or not over seas.lol


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

I searched DM motors and came up with useless junk and a car sales place. Do you guys have the web address ? Thanks.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Here you go... http://www.dmmotorsport.com/wb...e.php


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

You are a very patient man, i would be pissed as all hell! granted im not witnessing you in the shop where there (may) be some wrench throwning and cursing. check this every day to see if it came yet. when it comes i bet this will be a world record for installing a clutch


----------



## Materialmord.de (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

no this is a R36 with R32 Head


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Materialmord.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Materialmord.de* »_no this is a R36 with R32 Head

Please elaborate...............


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Materialmord.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Materialmord.de* »_no this is a R36 with R32 Head

I think you got that backwards








ITs an r32 FSI block, and R36 head - and i believe it has 3,6 stroker kit in the block.


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Materialmord.de)*

Materialmord.de talkin' about golf mk1 Motoso.
There's a modified head from R32 to fit R36 block


_Modified by pat_cs at 8:42 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Materialmord.de (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (tattoo24v)*

sorry for my bad english,
im ovner of Golf MK4 R32 Twin Turbo from germany and i kill my quaife dog @ 700 HP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-nZyCsujFA


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Materialmord.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Materialmord.de* »_sorry for my bad english,
im ovner of Golf MK4 R32 Twin Turbo from germany and i kill my quaife dog @ 700 HP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-nZyCsujFA

lucky me that i have a leight mk2 instead of a heavy mk4..







i dont know if it is my engine you are talking about..but my engine is a 3,2 fsi..bored/stroked to 3,6ltr(same specs as stock R36)


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
lucky me that i have a leight mk2 instead of a heavy mk4..







i dont know if it is my engine you are talking about..but my engine is a 3,2 fsi..bored/stroked to 3,6ltr(same specs as stock R36) 


..... that does not make it a R36... that makes it a bored and strocked r32 motor...


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_

..... that does not make it a R36... that makes it a bored and strocked r32 motor...









The head is also R36, i believe the reason he choose to use the R32 block is because it has more solid cylinder walls, so i would say it does make it an r36 motor, the technology of FSI is the same and head is also R36...but thats just my 2 cents...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

all the vw numbers om my engine is R36 except the custom parts..







call i what you want.. i call i and r36.







but when you want to be so correct..then call it a bored 3,2 FSI,becase the engine i build this on was never called R32 ,all r32 is non fsi and old design 15 degress(mk4-5) my engine is from the new passat and its called 3,2 FSI(and is the new type like the r36 10.6 degree and FSI.. over and out









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:35 AM 6-25-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:37 AM 6-25-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:38 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (DK_GTI_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DK_GTI_racer* »_
The head is also R36, i believe the reason he choose to use the R32 block is because it has more solid cylinder walls, so i would say it does make it an r36 motor, the technology of FSI is the same and head is also R36...but thats just my 2 cents...


you are right.. i could go overbore on the 3,2fsi to 89mm(stock R36)then i have a fresh cylinderwall for the new pistons..i dont want to go thin cylinderwall because i want to boost it hard..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:40 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Materialmord.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Materialmord.de* »_sorry for my bad english,
im ovner of Golf MK4 R32 Twin Turbo from germany and i kill my quaife dog @ 700 HP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-nZyCsujFA

I saw that car live







nice piece of drag-tuning and the funny thing is that:
- owner is from Germany
- car is registered in Poland







in my province








I gues that they want to have it street legal and German TUV is way to rigorous. Polish rules are "softer" if you know what I mean.








Good luck for both of you.
I hope to see you standing next to each other on a 1/4 mile track somwhere in Europe.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
you are right.. i could go overbore on the 3,2fsi to 89mm(stock R36)then i have a fresh cylinderwall for the new pistons..i dont want to go thin cylinderwall because i want to boost it hard..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:40 AM 6-25-2009_


so it's a 3.2L fsi with a 10.5* block angle? I didn't even know those where made. I am sorry when you said 3.2L i was thinking 15* block angle. ok if it's a 10.5* block then that works for me.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

10.6 degree..







vw never made a fsi engine with 15degree.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Apsik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apsik* »_
I saw that car live







nice piece of drag-tuning and the funny thing is that:
- owner is from Germany
- car is registered in Poland







in my province








I gues that they want to have it street legal and German TUV is way to rigorous. Polish rules are "softer" if you know what I mean.








Good luck for both of you.
I hope to see you standing next to each other on a 1/4 mile track somwhere in Europe.

i think this mk 4 i very impressive.must be the fastest mk 4 in the world..







i will race my car in sweden and germany..maybe also king of europe..so maybe one day you will see that..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:23 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Curious to know what the advantages are between the 10.6 degree and the 15 degree VR block configurations..........


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

I think that the only real advantage is that it allows for a smaller block. That would make sense since the 3.6 VR6 is the largest displacement VR to date.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Curious to know what the advantages are between the 10.6 degree and the 15 degree VR block configurations..........


One I could see being its closer to a true inline 6, so harmonious


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Whether its an r32 block or what...its still an r36 syncro/haldex
with enough boost to rip the [email protected] off a brass monkey!
build quality is top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Materialmord.de (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
lucky me that i have a leight mk2 instead of a heavy mk4..







i dont know if it is my engine you are talking about..but my engine is a 3,2 fsi..bored/stroked to 3,6ltr(same specs as stock R36) 

my golf MK4 = 1200Kg
the R32 & R36 FSI engine block is very stupid and make problems !!!
i hope you have crank from R32 Golf MK4, this is a picture from crank from golf MK5 R32 @ 600 HP, brocken @ 500 HP by my golf MK4 Twin Turbo
















Volkswagen have a change materials and produktion by the crank in year 2004/2005 and the new cranks is stupid but porcshe have a R32 engine in programm with the old good crank









sorry for my very bad ass english 
good work !!!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Materialmord.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Materialmord.de* »_
the R32 & R36 FSI engine block is very stupid and make problems

What is your opinion on the 24v 2.8 engine block compared to the R32 and R36 FSI?..........



_Modified by Tom Long at 6:55 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## Materialmord.de (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_after a little thinking i dropped 6*[email protected] so i ordered 120lb(1250cc) instead because i will run q16 racefuel..








today at the shop a brand new precision 76mm billet (1250hp rated) came in for a 4 cyl project...wery nice stuff..has nothing to do with my project..but i think it look so nice that i have to show your guys...

















_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:01 AM 5-29-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:02 AM 5-29-2009_

what a Typ is this Turbo from Precision Turbo?
Thx for Info
Paul


_Modified by Materialmord.de at 6:55 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the crank from the mk 5 r32 you broke is not a fsi crank and can not be compared.. r32 crank is 95,8mm in stroke.. 3,2 fsi is only 91mm stroke and 86mm bore. turbo on the picture is a pt4276 billet..1250hp rated..


----------



## Materialmord.de (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
What is your opinion on the 24v 2.8 engine block compared to the R32 and R36 FSI?..........

_Modified by Tom Long at 6:55 AM 6-26-2009_


The R32 & R36 FSI block has 10 ° and 2.8 -3.2 15 °, the FSI is also aligned quite differently constructed and break very quickly. HGP has broken many of the block and drove by motoso MK1 is also broken, motoso golf driver is a friend of mine.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

materialmord i have been reading a lot of places on the internet that the reason why you killed you engine was because you put it in to the wrong gear and it over rev..if thats right, it is not that strange that your engine broke..







an old 2,8 vr6 also brokes if that happent.


----------



## Materialmord.de (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_the crank from the mk 5 r32 you broke is not a fsi crank and can not be compared.. r32 crank is 95,8mm in stroke.. 3,2 fsi is only 91mm stroke and 86mm bore. turbo on the picture is a pt4276 billet..1250hp rated..

Golf MK5 R32 is no FSI, the crank of the MK5 R32 is worse than the MK4 R32, MK4 R32 crank is forged and the MK5 R32 is not forged, in VW gave it a change between MK5 models MK4 R32 and R32, the vw parts nr remains the same in the computer. in VW ETKA stands in the history of a note that it was a change.
MK4 & MK5 R32 lift a stroke of 95.8 mm

thanks for info Type


----------



## Materialmord.de (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_materialmord i have been reading a lot of places on the internet that the reason why you killed you engine was because you put it in to the wrong gear and it over rev..if thats right, it is not that strange that your engine broke..







an old 2,8 vr6 also brokes if that happent.


yes that's true but the crank of MK5 is much worse than the MK4 and MK5 when they crank then they will have problems. Please pay attention to the 5 & 3 Zyl, who makes about 700 HP problems.
Please do not think I want to hurt them, I will give him tips


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Materialmord.de)*

i know 3&5 runs lean(from my 655hp vr6)..thats why i have a ems who can handle air/fuel on each cylinder..okey so thats the reason why your engine broke..that would happen no matter what vr crank you use..to high rpm kills the crank..i will not go high rpm on my engine..im happy to hear some imput..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:36 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

ah...well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the beauty of standalone...
are you going to hook it up running both sequential ignition and 
injection?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

IS the king of europe r32 TT in this thread.
if so,that car was monster.
And all 24V mk4+blocks fail at the same spot.
12v is the king.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i know 3&5 runs lean(from my 655hp vr6)..thats why i have a ems who can handle air/fuel on each cylinder.


Any ideas as to why 3 & 5 suffer this problem? I too have noticed that they seem to run a bit leaner.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RBVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RBVRT* »_ah...well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the beauty of standalone...
are you going to hook it up running both sequential ignition and 
injection? 

YES SIR


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its the only way to fly


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

I am not sure but I am thinking this guy might have you beat on power to weight ratio.
http://jalopnik.com/5302246/aw...mobil


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_

Any ideas as to why 3 & 5 suffer this problem? I too have noticed that they seem to run a bit leaner.

someone should make a girdle for enything 24v application.
I wonder if it would help block like or not ???


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my prototype is almost ready..







last thing i need to add is the holes for the main bolts im more then sure that this will make the block a lot stronger..on bmw`s this is a MUST if you want to go high hp.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:06 PM 6-29-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:11 PM 6-29-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:11 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

That looks great..
how did you cut it? waterjet? laser?
It should do the trick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my plan is to have i cncéd out


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaweeet!


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
my prototype is almost ready..







last thing i need to add is the holes for the main bolts im more then sure that this will make the block a lot stronger..on bmw`s this is a MUST if you want to go high hp.


Sorry for my lack of knowlegde on engine tuning, but what is the purpose of that plate. I have a friend that got a similar plate for R5 engine but I forgot to ask the purpose.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (hiawata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiawata* »_
Sorry for my lack *of reading skills* and knowlegde on engine tuning, but what is the purpose of that plate. I have a friend that got a similar plate for R5 engine but I forgot to ask the purpose.

Fixed it for ya!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_








my prototype is almost ready..







last thing i need to add is the holes for the main bolts im more then sure that this will make the block a lot stronger..on bmw`s this is a MUST if you want to go high hp.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:06 PM 6-29-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:11 PM 6-29-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:11 PM 6-29-2009_

Awsome.
Good to see more people using girdles.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Fixed it for ya!

still doesn't answer his question...


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
still doesn't answer his question...


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
my prototype is almost ready..







last thing i need to add is the holes for the main bolts im more then sure that *this will make the block a lot stronger*..on bmw`s this is a MUST if you want to go high hp.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

a girdle will hold the lower main caps to the rest of the block(no flexing)remember if the mains/block flexes the crank will also flex..that will kill the engine.. a girdle make the hole lower area on the block much stronger.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

pure genius 
wen we getting started on mine


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_pure genius 
wen we getting started on mine
















i dont understand why any companys dont have a girdle for the vr6.. 24v and 12v(15 degree) is the same.. today i made some changes on my girdle to make ik even stronger,so now it is ready to be made in steel..


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

No one probably makes them because the stock blocks hold upwards of 500hp without issue


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_No one probably makes them because the stock blocks hold upwards of 500hp without issue 
i know..they even hold 700+ on stock block...but more people wants to go higher numbers then in the "old days"


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

you are probably right but 5 to 10 people worldwide isnt exactly a huge market


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

i think there is alot more people in the world who wants to buy them..







i think you can find more then 10 people just in the states..but nevermind..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i think there is alot more people in the world who wants to buy them..







i think you can find more then 10 people just in the states..but nevermind..









i dont think anyone makes them, as there is no need for them on 99% of the turbo VR builds.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

YEAH! two days then you have clutch right?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

clutch should be here soon.. they send it tuesday..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i dont think anyone makes them, as there is no need for them on 99% of the turbo VR builds.



TBT-Syncro said:


> 1% vrt/24vt worldwide is also a market..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_


TBT-Syncro said:


> 1% vrt/24vt worldwide is also a market..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






TBT-Syncro said:


> if anything confidence in your setup can help you put down better numbers.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just read most of this therd as im not really up on these engines are the mk4 2002 2.8 24v blocks any good for tuning std just with a 8.5.1 spacer fitted and stock 02m 6speed gearbox/rear haldex fitted , as im unsure now what to do after reading cranks /gearboxs breaking ,any idea , as if these are bad engines , ill re use a old mk3 2.8 12v lump


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

your engine will hold 5-600hp with a good tune
_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_just read most of this therd as im not really up on these engines are the mk4 2002 2.8 24v blocks any good for tuning std just with a 8.5.1 spacer fitted and stock 02m 6speed gearbox/rear haldex fitted , as im unsure now what to do after reading cranks /gearboxs breaking ,any idea , as if these are bad engines , ill re use a old mk3 2.8 12v lump


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_im unsure now what to do after reading cranks /gearboxs breaking ,any idea , as if these are bad engines , ill re use a old mk3 2.8 12v lump

I think that the majority will agree that the 24v is superior to the 12v, in many ways. The only problem with the 24v is the cost of the parts. I guess I can't really say that anymore since you're proving it to be only the cost for material.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the O2M tranny, they're bulletproof if you ask me. 


_Modified by silverstoned83 at 11:42 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i know..they even hold 700+ on stock block...but more people wants to go higher numbers then in the "old days"

"old days" will work for me
here in the midwest, 12v are going for $200 - 300
^actual VR girdle pics - killer thread
someone mentioned the oe 12v wrist pin being the weak 700 link on 12v
wrist pin bigger in r32?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

pins are the same size in all vr6..if you order pistons..remember heavy duty pins..


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

been following this thread for a little while now....









_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_this will make the block a lot stronger


a block girdle will also by it presence act as a crank scraper, collecting the "oil vortex" that forms around the crank at RPM and allowing it to settle down into the pan.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Girdles are critical over 500whp,specially on enything vw related,we have weak crankcase blocks,
A girlde is a extra piece of mind,and some safety/reasurance,cause it does work.
Keeps your crank were it needs to be at all time,and adds support to the walls under heavy load.
12vs dont need girdles,they are tank.
If I had a 24vT,I would DEFF want a girdle for piece of mind.
I've seen way to meny 24v motors blow up at the same erea.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Girdles are critical over 500whp,specially on enything vw related,we have weak crankcase blocks,
A girlde is a extra piece of mind,and some safety/reasurance,cause it does work.
Keeps your crank were it needs to be at all time,and adds support to the walls under heavy load.
12vs dont need girdles,they are tank.
If I had a 24vT,I would DEFF want a girdle for piece of mind.
I've seen way to meny 24v motors blow up at the same erea.


Show me just ONE 2.8 24v bottom end killed by POWER not by human failure or bad aftermarkedparts.. i have seeen 2,8 12v and 24v blocks side by side and the old 12 does not look stronger..


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

was hoping to read you have clutch success







i read earlier the third, oh well just waiting for this one, hope you get some you-tube vids up!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Girdles are critical over 500whp,specially on enything vw related,we have weak crankcase blocks,
A girlde is a extra piece of mind,and some safety/reasurance,cause it does work.
Keeps your crank were it needs to be at all time,and adds support to the walls under heavy load.
12vs dont need girdles,they are tank.
If I had a 24vT,I would DEFF want a girdle for piece of mind.
I've seen way to meny 24v motors blow up at the same erea.


Only in Canada


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Only in Canada









Maybe ???
I've herd of a few stories,mostly R's,but an R is just a bigger 24v 2.8.....with a diff head
enyway,im not knocking nobody.I love this thread and the OP for keeping it real.And wish nothing but success to the build.
And im glad you have a girdle,just shows your a man who knows wats up.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (mcdub)*

People trying different and new things is what drives the power levels up.
If we all do the same thing...we will never grow to new levels of hp and stupidity


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_was hoping to read you have clutch success







i read earlier the third, oh well just waiting for this one, hope you get some you-tube vids up!

clutch i send now it is up to fedex..







if i get it monday and if it is okey i will have the flywheel mascined.. then the engine should be back in the car in the end of next week..


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_People trying different and new things is what drives the power levels up.
If we all do the same thing...we will never grow to new levels of hp and stupidity























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
Maybe ???
I've herd of a few stories,mostly R's,but an R is just a bigger 24v 2.8.....with a diff head
enyway,im not knocking nobody.I love this thread and the OP for keeping it real.And wish nothing but success to the build.
And im glad you have a girdle,just shows your a man who knows wats up.


i know that you dont meen it bad..







i know my self that R32 are weaker then the 2,8 24v thin cylinder walls smaller top bolts ect..thats why i said a 2,8 24v..because i think that it should be just as strong as the 12v block.. just better flowing head..







but many times you see people blown up the engine because of bad rods,or human failure and then they still say: bad block or bad crank.. it is so easy to say that instead of finding the real failure..we will see if my engine brake..only time will show that..but if it does i can only say that i did mine to make it stronger..


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
i know that you dont meen it bad..







i know my self that R32 are weaker then the 2,8 24v thin cylinder walls smaller top bolts ect..thats why i said a 2,8 24v..because i think that it should be just as strong as the 12v block.. just better flowing head..







but many times you see people blown up the engine because of bad rods,or human failure and then they still say: bad block or bad crank.. it is so easy to say that instead of finding the real failure..we will see if my engine brake..only time will show that..but if it does i can only say that i did mine to make it stronger..









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_








my prototype is almost ready..







last thing i need to add is the holes for the main bolts im more then sure that this will make the block a lot stronger

I would add a little more support around the edges and remove the 90* cuts 
Otherwise looks amazing.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

issam wait till you see the one i really made..







the one one the picture is the prototype... thanks my friend..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I would add a little more support around the edges and remove the 90* cuts 
Otherwise looks amazing.

Good point. I didnt even think about the stress risers with sharp acute angles. Rod strengthening 101 right there. 
Can't wait to see pics of the real girdle.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Good point. I didnt even think about the stress risers with sharp acute angles. Rod strengthening 101 right there. 
Can't wait to see pics of the real girdle.

girdles make sure the crank stays strait and in place all time,and adds sufficient support to the crankcase walls.
And also of wich someone mentionned earlier,it also works as a crank scraper.

Rods,should just always be pauters










_Modified by mcdub at 11:03 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

finally i got my clutch..


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_issam wait till you see the one i really made..







the one one the picture is the prototype... thanks my friend..

I am never worried with the quality of your work


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_finally i got my clutch..









we demand pictures. the long awaited part has finally come in, now install, tune, and show us what this thing has got








BTW, i am in Kobenhavn right now on business until tomorrow, wish i had the time to come by and check this beast out


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_finally i got my clutch..










FINALLLY!
What are you doing posting? Get to work


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:15 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the splines look good this time so now i will let the flywheel be mascined..hope to have it back before the weekend..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_

























_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:15 AM 7-7-2009_

Looks thick
Double check those nuts so that they dont hit the casing.
Do a quick test with 12v VR6 oem FW and see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The tripple disc that company US based XXXX sent us didnt fit behind the casing


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no problems foffa ..this is same thicknes as the twindisk we got from them last time..







outer part is the same on triple disk and twin disk..







standart 7,25"unit like alot of other clutches

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:28 AM 7-7-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:17 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

that new clutch looks sick. i so wish i could get out of this last meeting so i can come by the shop and check everything out. being so close to an amzing build is like a tease, i would rather i was back in the states because of this frustration


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vw_owner)*








it is sick..this clutch should hold more then my R36 ever will put down to the wheels..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
FINALLLY!
What are you doing posting? Get to work
















x2


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

YES!!! that clutch does look the business. cant wait for AWD burnout updates


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what flywheel are you using?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks..i will have a custom flywheel mascined..







i have had the computer work ready for the mascine shop in a long time..but i wanted to make sure that the clutch was okey before i will let the mascineshop make my flywheel(dont want to take any chances)..should be ready in the end off the week if im lucky..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:49 AM 7-7-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:56 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

thank goodness i have wireless internet on my laptop in this meeting so i can stay up-to-date on all of this while i'm in this boring a$$ meeting (which i am damn near hosting







). you should totally just slap that thing together and come ballin a$$ up to Kopenhavn and get me out of this


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Is it running yet?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

That clutch looks mean.


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_no problems foffa ..this is same thicknes as the twindisk we got from them last time..







outer part is the same on triple disk and twin disk..







standart 7,25"unit like alot of other clutches
_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:17 AM 7-7-2009_

Those nuts still looks very thick. See Sachs RCS for example:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (David L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David L* »_
Those nuts still looks very thick. See Sachs RCS for example:









For the amount of money I would go with Tilton


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (David L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David L* »_
Those nuts still looks very thick. See Sachs RCS for example:









i have the space for it with my custom flywheel..


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

hi friend, this is my 7.25 Tilton clutch, I modified OEM flywheel 
http://media.snimka.bg/3575/013406192.jpg


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Tell me the beast is alive?


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_Tell me the beast is alive?

flywheel still needs to be machined


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

sweet CLUTCH TIME!

You can cuddle with it and tell it just how everyone missed it


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_sweet CLUTCH TIME!

You can cuddle with it and tell it just how everyone missed it









LMFAO!


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

still 1 more hour in DK before i make my way back to the States. why in the hell did they give me a 10pm flight








still really wish i could have dropped by to see this beauty, but......you know how work is. next time i write i will be back state side


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (M.P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.P* »_hi friend, this is my 7.25 Tilton clutch, I modified OEM flywheel 
http://media.snimka.bg/3575/013406192.jpg









Never seen that before







whats the weight of this..?


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_
flywheel still needs to be machined


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_
























i did not want to spend money on having a flywheel mascined before i had a clutch in my hand that i want to go with.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_















i did not want to spend money on having a flywheel mascined before i had a clutch in my hand that i want to go with.

and i must say, its an aweful purty clutch


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_
and i must say, its an aweful purty clutch









x2 this is definate gonna be killa.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*

progress...on one of the best build ups on vortex.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

progress...on the best build up on vortex.







fixed it for you.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_progress...on the best build up on vortex.







fixed it for you.





























thanks..i hope to have a flywheel update friday..


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

juicy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

Got the flywheel update yet?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Got the flywheel update yet?









Is it done yet?


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_progress...on the best build up on vortex.







fixed it for you.

i consider mine the best.....lol
BUMP!


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Got the flywheel update yet?









He's probably putting the engine back together which is good news for him which he was waiting for this moment forever, and good news for us. We get to see this Beast rip tar of the street's Woo... Hoo...







Wish VR6-GT the best of luck on this killa project. 


_Modified by #1~STUNNA at 10:17 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no flywheels so far..the mascine shop i give it to was busy and now they have closed 3 weeks for holiday..so i will give the stuff to another mascineshop tomorrow..


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_no flywheels so far..the mascine shop i give it to was busy and now they have closed 3 weeks for holiday..so i will give the stuff to another mascineshop tomorrow..









Damn!!! 3 Weeks for a holiday?? Where do i sign up?


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

this is agonizing..


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_
Damn!!! 3 Weeks for a holiday?? Where do i sign up?









I think holiday means vacation lol


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_
I think holiday means vacation lol

you are right..


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Damn.. it seems like everytime it gonna be finish something happens, that delays the project in being finish. I know you must be fustrated already especially after waiting like 3 months for your clutch. Hopefully soon!


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*

first time i saw this thread cause i never come into the FI forum. Wow. Good luck with everything and i can't wait to see the "final" (who's ever finished?) results... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep it up!


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

just keepin this off page two







updates?


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

damn man, thats twice saved from page two!
eaglerly waits http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

mm..cant wait for more


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it was hard to find a man who make my flywheel..almost everyone is on vacation for 3 weeks now.. but i find one.. and he told me that it should be done this week.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is he done yet?
just kidding... but seriously


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

more more more more...i need my fix...now...then more more more more


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

"before" picture of the flywheel







i gave it to the mascineshop today and he told me that i can pick it up later this week.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

oh wow! i had no idea u were going to start from scratch for a flywheel, i was thinking u were having a oem flywheel altered to fit the new clutch!....... cant wait to see it done.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Steel flywheel really,why not go alu ??? driveability has been thrown out the door a while ago :giggles: cant wait to hear it,hopefully there will be vids


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

forget all about aluminium flywheel and 02m.. we almost killed a 1,8t with autotech aluminium 02m flywheel(all the bolts that hold the flywheel,oem triggerwheel and even the big centerbolt in the other end of the crank did not stay where they should,because of that ****ing aluminium flywheel,and a friend of mine saw the same thing with his 16v with 02m and aluminium flywheel







).. thats why i those it in steel..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:20 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I had an autotech alu flywheel myself,nice piece.
I can understand your point with all the chatter and making the bolts vibrate.
Thankfully I sold it and made my money back.
Cant wait to see it all cut out.


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

i like the steel idea..the revs im assuming this thing will have..he needs all the balance and counter yadda yadda ya can get...so sick


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_








"before" picture of the flywheel







i gave it to the mascineshop today and he told me that i can pick it up later this week.

Holy steel! that's gonna be one bullet proof flywheel. Is it the end of the week yet


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

bump for madd horzepworz!


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

Bump because I don't want to coolest build on vertex to have to settle for page two


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Still waiting for flywheel..now on number 4 mascineshop..vacation does not help me..







i have a small fuel update..


















_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:12 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

YES.. finaly good news.. the number 4 mascineshop rocks.. i gave it to him sunday..and today monday he called me a little late,and said ..my flywheels i ready..VERY good service.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will pic it up tomorrow and post pictures...










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:04 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Hard updates., Hope the summer has been great.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

The best VWVortex build ive ever seen.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

videos!!!


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (vrtme)*

<3


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (psyc0ticcracker)*

ahh yes, the long awaited flywheel is finally ready. hope things go back together smoothly and you can get to tuning this thing


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:53 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

^^^wow!!


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*









Damn I need to start designing more parts








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (fulleloaded)*

Bravo!


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

is everything going to fall together nicely now?


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

DAMN! nice update! cant wait to see this fall together. i dont expect pics for a while as i know your not going to stop putting it together to take pics







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

cant wait for this thing to rock and roll


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

thats ace ,, can u knock me one off as well , as i need one for my 2.8 v6 turbo , to replace this crap dual mass, (engine code bde) .............................top job there pal,,


----------



## matchew (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Which ring gear are you using?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (matchew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matchew* »_Which ring gear are you using?

Probably one from a 02M flywheel.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

AWESOME


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

MOAR!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_

















































_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:53 PM 7-28-2009_

Damn... now this is Porn Material!








Hey VR6-GT when u finish with your beast you mind fying over this side of the pond and built my beast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

SWEETNESS


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

This thread,makes me happier then money in my face,and that makes me very happy.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

BEST BUILD ON VORTEX PERIOD 
CANT WAIT TO SO THIS BEAST RUNNING


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
Nicely done !!! been watching this build 
from the manuel Lathe ( leblond? ) to do the o.d. 








Then to the cnc slant bed (Harding?) for the machining .







Bob.G


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks guys..


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

The dyno and 1/4 results of this beast are going to be legendary in the halls of Vortex for a long time to come. Great build. Great way to keep the drama up and keep us all in suspense. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6DPLMT. at 7:25 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Custom bullet flywheel...must...sit...down


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome job!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

what is the final weight of the clutch and flywheel combo ready to bolt into the car?
thanks


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

time to see if it fits.....


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Fastest mk2 here?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

true mind blowing therd .. best ive ever seen , everything perfect ,,,how the hell this guy affords it is another story , but man , im speechless,,,,u must be one dam proud guy for everything from start up to were the project beast is at the moment ,,,,i really hope everything goes 101percent all the way,,,as regards a mk2 golf ive never seen anything as high tec and mental as this ,,, keep the updates coming ill be watching this to the end ,,,,,all the best ,,,


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Fastest mk2 here? 

Maybe.. let's see!


----------



## 96vwgolfracer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Can't wait to see the vid for this baby. Makes my t60-1 stg 3 VR look slow..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_what is the final weight of the clutch and flywheel combo ready to bolt into the car?
thanks


i will found out,to compare with stock..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_time to see if it fits..... 

if not.. it is my own fail..







becase me and my friend designed it..we will see soon


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Verry nice progress you're making there
Keep going!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Did u just cut the welds off theold flywheel for the ring gear to weld it onto the new flywheel or was that also machined into it? Also did it need balanced or are all vr6's internally balanced?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i took the ring gear from a autotech aluminium flywheel. when it is fully cnc´ed and in a clean materiale it dont need to be balanced.


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:15 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

test mounted,and it fits perfect..and as a bonus for your guys...a little movie from the shop i work in (ktech)..a good friend of us with his drag bmw..tuned and dynoed today by ktech







[email protected]



_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 3:25 PM 7-30-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 3:27 PM 7-30-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 3:31 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

BMW engines really are a diffrent league. Very nice.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

NICE! bmw is sick? but now i expect to see more from the VW


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_NICE! bmw is sick? but now i expect to see more from the VW
















Has there ever been a 1000hp vw engine yet? I assume so, maybe until this build








But HOLY **** that thing squats on a dynapack







... let alone the street, I hope there's wheelie bars


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

crazy thing about this bmw engine is that it is a m50 engine,NOT a Mpower.. the m50 is in the old e36-e34 models called 320-325/520-525.. bored and stroked to 3,1 and tons of custom work/parts.You will never see more on a vr engine..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Btw my clutch/flywheel is 7 kg lees weight then stock.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_crazy thing about this bmw engine is that it is a m50 engine,NOT a Mpower.. the m50 is in the old e36-e34 models called 320-325/520-525.. bored and stroked to 3,1 and tons of custom work/parts.You will never see more on a vr engine..









i showed that to my friend who is a bmw dude with an e34 525 (m50) and he watched the vid 30 times.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_







Has there ever been a 1000hp vw engine yet? I assume so, maybe until this build








But HOLY **** that thing squats on a dynapack







... let alone the street, I hope there's wheelie bars









Yeah there have been two I can think of, both were 16v, one in Brazil, the other in Germany or Netherlands IIRC
There is also one or two in Puerto Rico that are making close to 1000hp(over 800whp)


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

That flywheel looks mighty pretty lol...

_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Yeah there have been two I can think of, both were 16v, one in Brazil, the other in Germany or Netherlands IIRC
There is also one or two in Puerto Rico that are making close to 1000hp(over 800whp)

Isn't that picture of the engine block cracked in a couple pieces I always see floating around here one of the ones from Puerto Rico that made like 1000+? Can't remember if that was 16v or what.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I think there is a VW powered Dragster in Riverside, CA that has over 1000HP.
-Emron


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_That flywheel looks mighty pretty lol...
Isn't that picture of the engine block cracked in a couple pieces I always see floating around here one of the ones from Puerto Rico that made like 1000+? Can't remember if that was 16v or what.


That's the one from Brazil, it's a 16v with an ABA(or other tall block). Apparently it cracked due to something being out of balance. There was a thread about it about 2 years back. We're getting off topic though


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
i showed that to my friend who is a bmw dude with an e34 525 (m50) and he watched the vid 30 times.















..

engine and trans goes back in my mk2 sunday..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_







Has there ever been a 1000hp vw engine yet? I assume so, maybe until this build








But HOLY **** that thing squats on a dynapack







... let alone the street, I hope there's wheelie bars









034 did ~1000 crank with their 24v vr hybrid in a B5 A4 chassis


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

tomorrow we are going to mantorp sweden,there is a very nice drag event..i look forward to see the old bmw 3serie run for the first time..i think there will be alot if wheelspin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_tomorrow we are going to mantorp sweden,there is a very nice drag event..i look forward to see the old bmw 3serie run for the first time..i think there will be alot if wheelspin.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_tomorrow we are going to mantorp sweden,there is a very nice drag event..i look forward to see the old bmw 3serie run for the first time..i think there will be alot if wheelspin.

weather seem to be ok for tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
idag var tyvärr en helt annan historia ... vädret på action meet ger oss deja vu från 2008


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_I think there is a VW powered Dragster in Riverside, CA that has over 1000HP.
-Emron



o really??


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah. If my memory serves me correctly, there is one in Riverside. It's a dragster, though. One of those long, thin bodied "cars".
I don't remember what it is exactly (the engine), but I somewhat remember how I felt about it. And that is that I wasn't very interested because it wasn't the type of thing that would work in my GTI.
I think I read about it in a discussion concerning breaking cranks or something. It might have been in one of the 034 build thread. Isaam Abed or whatever... actually Wizard of Od. I'm just guessing. (It wasn't an 034 car though, nor was it affiliated with them)
EDIT: Searched google for Riverside Dragster Crank
came up with http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
I'm wrong, BTW. He didn't make 1,000 HP that I know of. It's his goal, though.




_Modified by Emron at 2:51 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

034's car blow's up every event.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_034's car blow's up every event.









Really? News to me...


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dont want to go off topic but in its first outting it broke a crank,then at the time attack after that it blew a rod.havent seen or heard about much sense then


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_dont want to go off topic but in its first outting it broke a crank,then at the time attack after that it blew a rod.havent seen or heard about much sense then

Not trying to be a dick here but seeing that you are in FL I dont see how you are in the know. Having 2 mishaps @ in the same time frame does not constitute as "every event". Car ran a 12V VR6 for a whole year no issues...
Crankshaft snapped due to a unbalanced Spec clutch set up and snapped a rod due to 800whp....
Limit pushing has never been bad for the community...ever.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no i know the car is crazy,But i just think about the money invested in the block.and to have some many problems.
But hey we have some locals here making great power outta the r motor,and pushing the limits of the motor


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_But i just think about the money invested in the block.and to have some many problems.

2 problems != many 

_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_
But hey we have some locals here making great power outta the r motor,and pushing the limits of the motor

This is really starting to get off topic so I will stop posting after this.
Big difference between a 500whp R32 and an 800whp R32....Take whatever you know and throw it out the window.
If 800whp was made without any issues everyone would be making it by now.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I cant wait for the video to be honnest.


_Modified by mcdub at 11:03 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)

sick thread!


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (ryscorewell)*

So it's Sunday and possible about 2 pm or 1400 in Europe. Hope everything has been going well with the installation of the motor into the car.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Why don't I see a video of a huge turbo spinning on a MK2 in Europe right now?!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now the engine is back in and my girdle is ready..


























































_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:01 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

tears of happiness..looks awesome man!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks alot..right now im a very happy man


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

looks very nice... whats going on with the main caps. are the bolts going to pass though the girdle then onto a spacer then though the main caps
im left a little confused tbh


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vrtme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrtme* »_looks very nice... whats going on with the main caps. are the bolts going to pass though the girdle then onto a spacer then though the main caps
im left a little confused tbh

you are right..thats the way to do it..







then the girdle will hold the main cap where it should be with all the bolts to the oilpan ect..








now i just need to have mascined the small spacers between the girlde and main cap..then i can bolt this girdle on for good.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:35 PM 8-2-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:35 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

so when will you start it up


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

Man that thing is sexy


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (prracer6)*

i cant wait to see videos of this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (Gaets)*

That turbo is HUGE








cant wait to hear this thing on the two step http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

more machining


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

I love you.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_more machining









relax...these spacer i need is not a problem to make..


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dont forget to torque your lugs...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

wow getting more inpressive by the day ,,, arsome ,, (6.49am in u.k and have to see how things are takeing shape) .....keep it up ,,


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

w00t


----------



## CorStarC_Mk2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

jo Buddy !







First 9sec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
Faster is comming son !








...and i love your car














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (CorStarC_Mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorStarC_Mk2* »_jo Buddy !







First 9sec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
Faster is comming son !








...and i love your car














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

NICE to see.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for 9 sec 4motion cars..







and thanks


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:35 AM 8-3-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i mounted the front axles..perfect fit..


































_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:37 AM 8-3-2009_


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Man... is it safe to say it's done! I know your excited too, to finally finish this beast up, but sht. I'm super excited too to see your project finally complete, and ready whoop some major ass...Oh Jeauh! One of the best or if not the best project on vortex in a long time Best of Luck with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by #1~STUNNA at 2:45 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_









What kind of Propeller Shaft Coupler do you use? OEM?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

4motion..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_Man... is it safe to say it's done! I know your excited too, to finally finish this beast up, but sht. I'm super excited too to see your project finally complete, and ready whoop some major ass...Oh Jeauh! One of the best or if not the best project on vortex in a long time Best of Luck with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Modified by #1~STUNNA at 2:45 PM 8-3-2009_

THANKS..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

thats nice to kow that the standard 4motion propshaft and rubbers will be holding up well the the amount of high torque and power lauch ull be havin







as ive just had mine lenghernd and thicker tube (carbon steel for the twist) ,,


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have two shafts for this car..if i kill them i will modify a shaft from the bmw m3..they hold up 700+ rwd without problems.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*








if u kill them, ill send u a beer , (ive welded mine lol







)


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

mk2 ABS


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

some pics in daylight..
























hope to put alot of it back together friday..



_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:14 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Clean up that engine bay!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_








Clean up that engine bay!









wait till its done..!!this engine is only putted back in the car...nothing more or less..


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I love this thing sooooo much!
I have a lot of respect for this build, no doubt the best I've ever seen on the vortex for sure.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To you


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

finally coming together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 19speedmania66 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

That is one of nicest builds I have ever seen. Holy $#it!!!. I'm glad I stumbled upon this one... Awesome... Nice work man...


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_some pics in daylight..
























hope to put alot of it back together friday..
_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:14 PM 8-4-2009_

If you ever feel like moving to St. Louis let me know because I'll come worship your car


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm very interested to see how the VR 3.6 stands up to the abuse. I almost, ALMOST, wish you would have started by running the stock block just to see what kind of power it can take.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_I'm very interested to see how the VR 3.6 stands up to the abuse. I almost, ALMOST, wish you would have started by running the stock block just to see what kind of power it can take.

i will not be the one testing that...but i have seen 700hp on stock r36 engine so far..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

a little closer..


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You must be pumped. When are you hoping to see some numbers out of it?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

i still need to do the waterlines-fuellines-exhaust before i will start it up...and the next couple of weekends i have to go to weddings,birthdays ect..


----------



## 96vwgolfracer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

You are my hero, if you ever make a video of this baby, I will download the sound clip and make it my alarm clock every morning. Very nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

R36 Turbo 4motion mk2 > weddings and sh:t!


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

wow, things are really coming together now. i am super stoked for ya. should have her runnin in no time. those 3 things SHOULD only take the better part of an afternoon


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

wow


----------



## CorStarC_Mk2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

hello !







MK1 Update!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
man... i love your engine so much


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorStarC_Mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorStarC_Mk2* »_hello !







MK1 Update!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
man... i love your engine so much









THat's just a 12V VR6?!








Imagine the nastiness behind the R36.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Not to thread hijack but can any direct me to where I can find more info about that car? I want to know what AWD controller he's using.


----------



## CorStarC_Mk2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
THat's just a 12V VR6?!








Imagine the nastiness behind the R36.









Not 12v vr6







it´s a R36







...R36 Block (R"38"now) + R32 Head








>>> http://kuehnel-concepts.de <<< sorry for advertising


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (CorStarC_Mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorStarC_Mk2* »_
>>> http://kuehnel-concepts.de <<< sorry for advertising









It's a shame my German teacher in high school was an alcoholic


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_
It's a shame my German teacher in high school was an alcoholic









fortunately, Google's was not. http://translate.google.com/tr...de%2F


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Wow, that thing is impressive!


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_R36 Turbo 4motion mk2 > weddings and sh:t!

what he said


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_
It's a shame my German teacher in high school was an alcoholic









mine was too....Weird 
keeping this off page 2


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'm watching this!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

2*3"..it can not be bigger..







my first plan was to build a double 3" exhaust..but after a little thinking i will only build one and then use the other one as a dump pipe..then i will hold the weight down..


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

moar!


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

No just tape on some turn-down tips and start her up


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_No just tape on some turn-down tips and start her up









HAHAHA


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_2*3"..it can not be bigger..







my first plan was to build a double 3" exhaust..but after a little thinking i will only build one and then use the other one as a dump pipe..then i will hold the weight down..

with aluminum being roughly 1/3 the weight of stainless. you could run 2 pipes and be lighter than 1 stainless pipe. but you will probably be beating on this car, making AL less desirable. and with your knowlege i really have no place to question. party on.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

do it out of aluminum.... have it coated and you will be fine.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will just do it in ss.. i also need the flex thing on.. and i will only run with exhaust to the events where it is needed..


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

how low will the car be? can you go dual 3 to a flat oval collector to 4" single? or even 3.5"?
i would avoid doing one dump to be opened and closed, as you would block it and go all through the one side for events where you need exhaust? single 3" def wouldnt be enough.
i was running dual 3" dps to a 3.5" single with 4" ins/outs of muffler sounds amazing and flows insanity!! there was aybe a 15-20 whp (at est 450-480 whp level)difference from the full exhaust and two turndowns right off the dp's. not really worth it imo for the hassle, a good exhaust system goes a long way
the larger single pipe is still much lighter than a full dual exhaust
somethign similiar would be great for you, pics to come










































_Modified by my2000APB at 1:06 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will never run with backpressure..i will open the dump pipe and run a 3 inch exhaust on the other one..for some races here they want a exhaust..







i dont want to build 3,5 or 4 inch it is so heavy.. i have that on my streetcar..i know what i want to do..







just need to order the parts..


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i know what i want to do..







just need to order the parts.. 

I think many of us share this sentament.


----------



## 19speedmania66 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

The more I follow this the more I need to build an R36 Beetle.
Have the beetle, have the 3.6, just need a doner R32...
This car kicks @$$... Can't wait to see it run...


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (19speedmania66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19speedmania66* »_The more I follow this the more I need to build an R36 Beetle.
Have the beetle, have the 3.6, just need a doner R32...


oh sweet jebus that is brilliant. I'm sure this has been covered already, but are the dimensions of the R36 block that different from the R32? I know the 32 fits....


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

when will we hear this monster running????


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_when will we hear this monster running????

When it is up running..!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im patient enough to wait...
i still find that picture of the bare R36 scary. it just so massive, yet so simple. freaky...very freaky. it causes nightmares for my 2.8 12v


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

too heavy ? nah much,
TITANIUM!!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (my2000APB)*

No exhaust is the lightest


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_No exhaust is the lightest









you are right about that..







and thats the way i will run it to the races where it is not needed.. btw now i got the spacers to the girdle so i can put the bottom end back together..


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

i trust you know what your doing as you've done a amassing build but wont it be hard to get the correct torque settings with the spacers and girdle?
any problems with running ally exhaust? often thought about running from the dp back to save some weight


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vrtme)*

Theres other people on here running FULL alum exaust. With no issue.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vrtme)*

no problems it will still be bolted together with arp bolts..


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

i love knowing that while im sleeping sound at night, your 5000 miles away bustin ass on this thing! cant wait to see some update pics, keep it up man were all subscribed~!


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_i love knowing that while im sleeping sound at night, your 5000 miles away bustin ass on this thing! cant wait to see some update pics, keep it up man were all subscribed~!


----------



## 206turboballs (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (quadcammer32)*

The suspense is killing me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif...and page 28


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

spacers for girdle and custom clutch line


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

cool i wanna hear it run dood


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Very nice clutch line.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Whoo... da man is back from his festivities. Now for the final touches!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_Whoo... da man is back from his festivities. Now for the final touches!

im sorry to say this but the next to weekends i have to go again..







but then i hope to find the time to finish this..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

great engineering going on here,,, love it , but like me , it cut,chop, grind and weld for me ,,, do u run ur own company if not u want to start , ud make a dam killing,,,


----------



## 206turboballs (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
im sorry to say this but the next to weekends i have to go again..







but then i hope to find the time to finish this..









Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

its still not done?!?! AHHH!


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

im still here........patiently waiting.....





















looks great so far!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub2.8* »_its still not done?!?! AHHH!

i think you are one of many people that dont understand how much time it takes to build something lige this(remember all the small things,wich all together takes long time)...it is not only a turbo build.. engine and drive train have never been running in this car before..wich means that everything needs to be build..if this was a vr6 build(or something else that fits oem in the car) it would have been done in months ago.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

take your time and keep us updated! lol

Amazing job, i dont know how the fu<k i missed this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

This car is not the same as putting a Kinetic kit to your OEM VR6.
Almost every part is custom, and that takes time. I thought mine was some work, but its nothing compared to this build.
Take your time, and do it as right as you already have Michael. 
But I cant understand why no one has offered you any sponsorship.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_This car is not the same as putting a Kinetic kit to your OEM VR6.
Almost every part is custom, and that takes time. I thought mine was some work, but its nothing compared to this build.
Take your time, and do it as right as you already have Michael. 
But I cant understand why no one has offered you any sponsorship.









Thanks Kristian..


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

time and plenty of money too I'm sure. good luck, look forward to seeing some vids of the car in action


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

We are all really excited about this but please take your time. I think it would be nice also to see a power,fast, and reliable turbo build like this rather fast powerful and un-reliable.


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
i think you are one of many people that dont understand how much time it takes to build something lige this(remember all the small things,wich all together takes long time)...it is not only a turbo build.. engine and drive train have never been running in this car before..wich means that everything needs to be build..if this was a vr6 build(or something else that fits oem in the car) it would have been done in months ago.

It was a joke, since this is definitely and intense build. I understand that, for something like this to be done right, everything must be PERFECT. I was only expressing how excited I am to see this beast in action. Take your time, do it right the first time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by veedub2.8 at 6:30 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

I know very well how long it takes to build a custom car. Been doing mine for more than a year know. Keep it up. I love to see the build, I`ll say "never finish", and let us see more custom parts coming up....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for alle the nice comments..







today i find a little time to work on the car so i did the engine waterlines...it was very compact to build..but now it fits perfect,not hitting anything.

























_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:48 AM 8-26-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:49 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

wow...nice work, fitment looks perfect
What brand welder are you using?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RBVRT)*

thanks..just a normal tig welder..


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

looks great


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (quadcammer32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I check in on this build daily, Nice Work!!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Should put some heat rap near the AWIC since your going all out.
Love this thing.


----------



## dansker (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

hej
hello here from a fellow dane
what a nice/amasing project you have going on there 
i was thinking if you maby can give me some advice on some things 
i will send you a pm
cheers 
dansker


----------



## 19speedmania66 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (dansker)*

Still here, still watching...
Nice work man.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Beautiful work! Are you using a pulsar function on your welder? The welds are so perfect.


----------



## Blackwheel'n (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

late but subscribed. Amazing.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks....







i dont use a pulsar function when i weld..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_thanks....







i dont use a pulsar function when i weld..

Must jerk it a lot then.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

so at beginning of this build i started asking hey how have you been, hows the PROGRESS? now i ask so how are YOU doing?
tisk tisk tisk...lol just kidding


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtrida274* »_so at beginning of this build i started asking hey how have you been, hows the PROGRESS? now i ask so how are YOU doing?
tisk tisk tisk...lol just kidding

Im fine thanks...just a little tired after working on this after work..








































just need to make the simons ss damper fit.. then the exhaust is ready..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:37 PM 9-1-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:09 AM 9-2-2009_


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have some questions:
1. Did it drop right in as is?
2. have you started it yet?
3. I have not seen it but did you post a quick list of parts on here for the ones who are looking to do this.
4. where did you get the engine (from which car)?
5. I will look through the whole thread, but where did you get that bracket for the haldex? did you make it yourself? i know dutchbuild.com had one but are you making them too?
I will try to get throught the whole thread but if you can post parts on your first entry, you will get a lot of love from everybody. i am looking to go big and this is it. 
Love the build man. I am trying to think out of the box too.










_Modified by engai69 at 4:47 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Whoo... this thing is looking real sweet! Can't wait for the vids to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

R36 ENGINE
JE PISTONS
PAUTER RODS
PRECISION GT45R
PRECISION AIR/WATER IC.1000 HP RATED
CUSTOM A/W SYSTEM WITH HIGH FLOWING WATERPUMP
CUSTOM INTAKEMANIFOLD
CUSTOM EXHAUSTMANIFOLD(DEVIDED AND MADE FOR 6 WB)
4" DOWNPIPE DEVIDED TO 2*3" ONE EXHAUST AND ONE DUMPPIPE(BOTH 3")
TIAL 44MM EKSTERNAL WESTGATE
TIAL 50 MM BLOW OFF
AEM EMS
AEM INJECTOR DRIVER
AEM 5 BAR MAPSENSOR
6*1200CC INJECTORS
80 MM WILSON TB
6 SEPERATE COILS
NGK IRIDIUM SPARKPLUGS
COMPLETE AEUROMOTIVE FUEL SYSTEM(ELIMINATORPUMP).
CUSTOM GIRDLE
GEARBOX/DRIVETRAIN:
COMPLETE 4MOTION FROM 2002.
QUAIFE 6 GEAR DOGBOX
PELOQUIN LSD*2
DSS AXLES
SQS HALDEX CONTROLLER
QUARTERMASTER TRIPLEDISC
CUSTOM FLYWHEEL
FUEL: Q16
AND TONS OFF OTHER CUSTOM PARTS








_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:07 AM 9-2-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:12 AM 9-2-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:22 AM 9-2-2009_


----------



## 206turboballs (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

You my freind, are a golden god. Can't wait to see this thing run. Great work. Your attention to detail is insane and everything is done right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ugli.glx (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Hi, im here for the party


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

this is beast. making progress yay!!!


----------



## boopizi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Holly crap... I just read up this entire thread... This is the most amazing build I have ever heard of/seen. I hope you to have excellent success on the track! You will blow the minds of manny!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Perhaps it's been discussed, but what are your goals for 1/4 mile numbers?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words...








my goal is 9´s


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_R36 ENGINE
JE PISTONS
PAUTER RODS
PRECISION GT45R
PRECISION AIR/WATER IC.1000 HP RATED
CUSTOM A/W SYSTEM WITH HIGH FLOWING WATERPUMP
CUSTOM INTAKEMANIFOLD
CUSTOM EXHAUSTMANIFOLD(DEVIDED AND MADE FOR 6 WB)
4" DOWNPIPE DEVIDED TO 2*3" ONE EXHAUST AND ONE DUMPPIPE(BOTH 3")
TIAL 44MM EKSTERNAL WESTGATE
TIAL 50 MM BLOW OFF
AEM EMS
AEM INJECTOR DRIVER
AEM 5 BAR MAPSENSOR
6*1200CC INJECTORS
80 MM WILSON TB
6 SEPERATE COILS
NGK IRIDIUM SPARKPLUGS
COMPLETE AEUROMOTIVE FUEL SYSTEM(ELIMINATORPUMP).
CUSTOM GIRDLE
GEARBOX/DRIVETRAIN:
COMPLETE 4MOTION FROM 2002.
QUAIFE 6 GEAR DOGBOX
PELOQUIN LSD*2
DSS AXLES
SQS HALDEX CONTROLLER
QUARTERMASTER TRIPLEDISC
CUSTOM FLYWHEEL
FUEL: Q16
AND TONS OFF OTHER CUSTOM PARTS









smoking all 4 tires off the line, priceless!
- oh wait was this a credit card commercial?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i would love to do some donuts..with smoke out off all 4 whell...







it was payed buy me..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I thought you didnt want a full exhaust?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

for some races here it is a must with a fully exhaust.. i just made a 3" exhaust and a 3" dumppipe.. instead off one heavy 4" exhaust the hole way out..


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh ok... carry on then
what else do you need now?
is there a to-do list?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

perfect progress as useal, matey ,,,, no1 build for me on vortex ,,, one small thing is ur plugs as most use mgk ngkr 7e , are yours ok for the job , due to unsure which ones ur runing , as ive had problems with the correct length


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

thanks.. you can not compare plugs on a normal 24v and this one..this one is way smaller and longer..if i remember right.. we always use ngk racing 8 on turbo cars..i can check it is you want to..these plugs works perfect and i also run it in my daily vr6 turbo..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

that would be great ,, if poss ,, my 2.8 v6 ive tryed varible plugs but they not as long ,as the standard ones , whitch i think may cause runing problems with my turbo engine, the ngk7e would be ok if they had a longer reach , as as u run 8,, woundering if u have the corectt plug code , as im struggling to find the correct lengh for the clyinder head ,,


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_that would be great ,, if poss ,, my 2.8 v6 ive tryed varible plugs but they not as long ,as the standard ones , whitch i think may cause runing problems with my turbo engine, the ngk7e would be ok if they had a longer reach , as as u run 8,, woundering if u have the corectt plug code , as im struggling to find the correct lengh for the clyinder head ,,









NGK BPR 7ES


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

ur a top atey ill go get 6 buggars as im fed up of buying wrong type of plugs to fit the engine ,, may thanks on finding that info out for me , thats a big help


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

exhaust completed..


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

looks fantastic!!!!!!!! whats left?
Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

thanks man..this is whats left:fuel and a/w lines..and a little wireing..i can see the light in the end off the tunnel now ..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:28 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

very nice. i got to drive my car down the street. went to change the plugs to put fresh ones in for the dyno and the threads came out on one of the cylinders. pulling the head tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
hope to see yours started soon!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_very nice. i got to drive my car down the street. went to change the plugs to put fresh ones in for the dyno and the threads came out on one of the cylinders. pulling the head tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
hope to see yours started soon!!

Thanks..i think i will start this up within 14 days..very sad to hear that you have to pull the head off.. that sucks..hope to see you back on the dyno soon..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:43 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

looking spot on ...like i say best therd on vortex... keep the pics/videos. and info comeing (wish u could make me a flywheel lol ) arsome therd ,,,,


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

checking in on this thread is the only reason I go on here anymore these days.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

ps plugs now fitted , hope u meant NGK BPR 7ES
and not ngk bpr 87eplugs as i was a bit confused with saying u use 8, but these are 7s, as normal vr6 plugs are too short for the 24v engine , conpaired to the 24v head ,if u understand what i mean as these look a bit short,, ,,,on the plugs ,, just keep up the proper custom work ,,,


_Modified by adaptorman at 2:19 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_ps plugs now fitted , hope u meant NGK BPR 7ES
and not ngk bpr 87eplugs as i was a bit confused with saying u use 8, but these are 7s, as normal vr6 plugs are too short for the 24v engine , conpaired to the 24v head ,if u understand what i mean as these look a bit short,, ,,,on the plugs ,, just keep up the proper custom work ,,,

_Modified by adaptorman at 2:19 PM 9-5-2009_

I use the BPR8ESs in the van.







Theyre not a real real short plug but nice and cool. In fact I'm a bit surprised he's using the 7s and not the 8s.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

cheers weiss ,my mate uses ngk r7e plugs in this 12v vr6 with no probs , but i carnt use these in the 24v head as there too short ,these ive just fitted dont seem to be the same lengh either , but if they good enoegh for his engine , there good enoegh for mine as ill not be runing no were near the amount of hp hes runing


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

more updates







































hotobucket

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:31 AM 9-6-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:36 AM 9-6-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:38 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*








Sweet Jesus, man. Very impressive work. I'm so excited to see videos of it in action; I continously check this thread daily. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

since i dont know anything... how does an oil pan fit on that?


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

looks great, keep it up


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syracusegli* »_since i dont know anything... how does an oil pan fit on that?

I'm assuming you gotta take a look on the outside of girdle, the bolts are there going around the entire block, they are just installed without the pan.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I'm assuming you gotta take a look on the outside of girdle, the bolts are there going around the entire block, they are just installed without the pan.

you are right..


----------



## 19speedmania66 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

All right man!!! Yay!!! Glad to see this car near done. This is going to kick some serious ass. Makes me want to keep my 3.6 and do something similar with it in a Beetle... I am ass deep in my GTI track car though. Good work man. There are a lot of people wanting to see this thing in action. Nice...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (19speedmania66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19speedmania66* »_All right man!!! Yay!!! Glad to see this car near done. This is going to kick some serious ass. Makes me want to keep my 3.6 and do something similar with it in a Beetle... I am ass deep in my GTI track car though. Good work man. There are a lot of people wanting to see this thing in action. Nice...

that would be a nice project..go for it..


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

Can't wait to see the finished product, you are almost there!
I have been following this thread for months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

including me







, plugs are working a treat , first stage tuning in my caddy 24vt,,went well 10psi with no problems other then the brake servo failing lol ,so stage 2 comes this weekend to 21psi yipeee and its a bloody hand full ,


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

This build as just awesome








Nice to see that someone would use so much time and money to fit
a engine like this into a MK2.
Hope everything runs smooth when it's time to fire it up.
I have a R32T and I now run NGK DCPR9EIX after I melted a few oem plugs.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo_fb)*

Thanks.







oem plugs..thats petty crazy..then i understand why..


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

it was only during the startup, and I was'nt supposed to boost anymore than 7 psi....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i had to lower down my radiator to find the space to the 2*fan so i did that..but then i had to modify my waterlines to fit the new hight of the radiator.. it took some time but now it all fits perfect,and now there is a lot more space between water line and the boost line (between awic and tb)... nice..







i also made the last engine waterline in ss(painted it black)i think that looks more clean/oem...tomorrow i will do the last wireing..









































_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:05 PM 9-11-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:35 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I like your pipes, looks really good


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Do you know if your Pauter rods are ment to be inserted in one direction?
I am not sure if they are weight compensated for the angle of the cylinder and Pauter dont answer my emails about it


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

unsure which gearbox ur useing,matey, but i hope its a better gearbox then this std mk4 6speed 02m ,as im not inpressed with mine , as i carnt understand why i got 8.7psi of boost from my o2m 6speed and its blown it to bits , and thown the main shaft and gears nicely out of the gearbox ,,,,not saying a lot for these gearboxs ,


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Damn!







this is a work of art, I like how you put time into the details it all about the details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Turbofb: i always mount them the same way on the pistons(but im more then sure that it doesnt matter)
Adaptorman: there must be something wrong with your 02m..here in denmark we have a 600hp+ powered car running low 10´s for years on stock 02m without problems..
1~stunna and gtijoe thanks alot.. im also happy with it










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:44 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

thats unbeliveable as ive noticed a few days ago it seemedlike theres eccess play in the gearbox (little like eccess play in a engine mount ,,ill have to try split the gearbox and find out what the problem is ,,,







as i have a r32 6speed but unsure if i can use it on my 2.8 4motion set up ,and also a odd what seems like the gearbox locks up and wont drive forward or revse ,like cogs are still engauged then while in netuel , it will do a horrid bang ing , then suddernly frees and drives ok again ,dam werid,glad yours all nicely coming togther now ,,,


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

2,8 24v 02m is better then the r32 02m.. maybe that is your problem..


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_2,8 24v 02m is better then the r32 02m.. maybe that is your problem..

My 24v 02m is taking 28 psi no problem for a full year now.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

have you thought about ceramic coating the water lines?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

all wireing done..







i have just been connected to the aem ems..one step closer...


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

very good sir, cant wait for more! keep going!


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*










Will you be controlling the variable cam positions with the AEM unit?
Or just skip them?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will control the intake cam..that will help alot to spool up the turbo=give me a better powerband.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

thanks , ive another 2.8 24v 02m arrived , but ive also got a pd 130 desail 6speed gearbox woundering if this will be any better , many thanks for the help ,,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

juses 28psi







crazy is that which flywheel gearbox spec are u runing 2wd/4wd god knows how you get trckion , pop a link if u get a mo ,id like to see it


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

just stumbled on this. sick build man can't wait to see it in action!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now i have made a order from jegs..with alot of an fittings, fuel lines and the aeromotive pro series regulator..when i get this stuff and put it on the car it is time to start it up.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

so therefore, Jegs better send that order out first class next day to the DK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i actually use to have an awesome hook-up through Jegs too


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

sick build man 
regarding your signature, I see you had/have a gt42r vr6.
how was the spool with this turbo? what was the relevant specs on the engine? is there perhaps a build thread here?
I might go that route with a 24v vrt, but havent desided between
gt40 or 42... good luck with the build..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Pisko)*

^^ How much power do you want to put down? A GT42 is pretty damn big and I wouldn't go with one unless a 4088 or 4094 is just not enough..


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

custom 4088 on bone stock 2.8L 24v vr gave us 454whp / 400ft-lbs , that's a lot of power, easy lamborghini territory, be realistic


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_now i have made a order from jegs..with alot of an fittings, fuel lines and the aeromotive pro series regulator..when i get this stuff and put it on the car it is time to start it up.

You should've called me instead.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
You should've called me instead.









i was thinking about that.. but i was told that jegs was the only one having the black fuel lines i want.. but i never checked that..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Pisko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pisko* »_sick build man 
regarding your signature, I see you had/have a gt42r vr6.
how was the spool with this turbo? what was the relevant specs on the engine? is there perhaps a build thread here?
I might go that route with a 24v vrt, but havent desided between
gt40 or 42... good luck with the build..

full boost at 4700rpm build engine pauter/je pistons.. if i should those between a gt4088r and a gt4294r i would always those 42r.. gt4088r its to close to a 35r. but again..if your goal is 500-550hp.. go with gt3582r 1.06


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Love the may the SS water pipes and custom harness look. Top notch work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
i was thinking about that.. but i was told that jegs was the only one having the black fuel lines i want.. but i never checked that..

This stuff? http://www.summitracing.com/parts/EAR-351008ERL/


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

looks like the same stuff..i just ordered it in an10 and an12..
http://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS/JEG...02/-1


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_looks like the same stuff..i just ordered it in an10 and an12..
http://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS/JEG...02/-1

Gotcha. Is that all we're waiting on? Then will you be hitting the key?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

all the an fittings and the aeromotive pro series regulator..but yes when it is on the car.. i will be hitting the key..


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_ i will be hitting the key..









oh man, here it comes. you better have a camera rolling


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub2.8* »_
oh man, here it comes. you better have a camera rolling









i will..







but i need the parts from jegs first.. 7 days til they could ship the stuff..


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I just read the whole thread and my eyes are watering...
One of the most amazing builds I've seen!
Very interesting stuff I learned: I happen to have the clutch masters twin disk on my 3.2. Should I be changing it? Should I expect my gearbox to fail?
Some questions:
1. Did you check that your overbored 3.2 block has the same thickness on the cylinder walls as the OEM 3.6?
2. I've seen in the HGP alu intake manifolds that the runners differ in size, shape and length. They say that they "tuned" them with a computer program so that all 6 cylinders have the same flow. On the other hand I see that in your intake all runners are the same! Could that be the problem that cylinders 3 & 5 run lean?
3. I also don't understand how the oil pan bolts to the girdle... What happens to the space between the girdle and block? Does the oil pan slides around the girdle and bolts directly to hte block?
Sorry if my questions are dumb and for the long reply...
Good luck and come to Greece for vacation!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

10.6 degree block is the same.. have nothing to compare to the old r32..
my manifold is designed for flowing the best way with the space i have in my car.. and i will se no problem running lean..i have 6 wb in my exhaust manifold when im tuning this and i can adjust fuel/timing on each cylinder on my aem ems.
there are spaceres between mains and the girdle.. and the oil pan bolts right on with the same bolts as normal.. (bolts goes in to the oilpan and then the girdle and an in to the block)
hope that helps..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

best build ive ever seen , i just wish i was there to see it in real life ,,,,words carnt explain ,, how evil this must be just to hear it never mind drive it ......im just haveing room problems with my 2.8 4motion oil return as there no room with transforbox , noticed u have ours at the end , ust checking is it out of the oil leavel there vr6-gt42r...and what size return pipe ru runing sorry to ask ,


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_best build ive ever seen , i just wish i was there to see it in real life ,,,,words carnt explain ,, how evil this must be just to hear it never mind drive it ......im just haveing room problems with my 2.8 4motion oil return as there no room with transforbox , noticed u have ours at the end , ust checking is it out of the oil leavel there vr6-gt42r...and what size return pipe ru runing sorry to ask , 

you can do it like i did..highest up in the oilpan works..no problems..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

problem i have is the oil return runs thow the twin scroll manifold ,down and bends around under the old transforbox , and looking at ur pic ,would take some messing to get it to return in the same place ,,







tempord to drill a hole in the engine block ,,, just worryed about pistons and oil [ports in the block mines just a old ayc code 24v v6 and hope it also may have a fored crank ,,


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

when you are going under the transfer box it will be to low..


----------



## 19speedmania66 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Man... Just tuned back in... I can't wait till you get those parts from Jegs... I am dying over here to see this thing in action. Awesome build.
Kudos man...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

cheers , ill drill a hold in the block just above the sump ,, so it dosent hit my driveshaft







top man ,, any update fella,,,nice to see a few pics ,, of the best build on vortex ,,, well its mine anyway


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

soon!!!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

still no parts...







i saw "7 days till we ship "on the fuel lines) so i think thats why..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_still no parts...







i saw "7 days till we ship "on the fuel lines) so i think thats why..

Oh man!


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

This is going to take as long as the clutch right...?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i feel ur pain , lol on waiting for parts , ive got to wait 6/10 days for my solid single mass flywheel to from usa to the u.k .......but always nice when a parcel arrives ,,,


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_This is going to take as long as the clutch right...?









that will never happen..then i will say **** you to jegs and order it from weiss aka summit racing..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers










_Modified by adaptorman at 12:45 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

that will work


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

always good to know ,, ill now crack on ,,, ps how light was ur flywheel as my single mass weights 16.5 , asim unsure regards gearbox chatter..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i cant remember the weigth on my flywheel.. but complete with clutch.. 7kg less then stock clutch w flywheel....


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:01 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

juses thats light , lol,,,, looked heayer in the pics ,,


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

So I have to ask you guys: (especially materialmord):
What is the horsepower/torque capability/capacity of the MK5 R32 crank?
Does it break on cylinders 3&5 because they run lean @ that horsepower (700Hp) (and maybe detonate?) or does it have a structural defect on these 2 cylinders... and on your broken engine (the one in the picture) where you using an HGP or OEM intake or something else?
How do Arrows con-rods compare to pauters?
Thank you and looking forward to news.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

in my world pauters and arrows is the best rods in the world..


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_in my world pauters and arrows is the best rods in the world..


This.Pauters are the best money can buy


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

nevwer mind which set up u have this guy knows his stuff so , im 100 percent with him on this build nothing ive seen worrys me at all ,, as said top build , ull not find anything to touch this moter/car ,,, if i had the cash , id inportant/buy from this guy ,,,words carnt explain what he knows about engines and custom instailtions,,, keep it up ...u know ur onto a winner .....(ps the oil is spot on , no blue smoke now on running my engine ....)


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

adaptorman.. nice to hear that your car is working now..








I always use pauters myself...nothing else..but i still think tha arrow is a good rod,and i know that they hold a lot of power..
A little update.. those fuel lines i wanted..they couldnt tell me when they will be in stock.. so i ordered some others instead.. and parts should be here next week..(hope so)


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

edited now removed ( dont wont to confuse poeple with ur build







)


_Modified by adaptorman at 11:17 AM 9-26-2009_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ive been watching this thing from the beginning. knowing its gonna be started soon has got me biting my nails....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

adaptorman... is it just me...????on the pics it looks like you have welded STEEL returnline into your ALUMINIUM oilpan...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

yearh is there a problem with it ???it dosent leak?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i saw wrong.. i thought you welded steel direct in to aluminium..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

lmao u mean the nut , lol yes thats steel lol , and a hole nipped thew with sealing washers either side lol, nothing pornographic , but works lol


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

heard from jegs today.. now this is the problem.. http://www.jegs.com/i/Aeromoti...56945
up til 2 more weeks waiting..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

this isnt good i feel ur pain , ive had to wait 2weeks for a single mass flywheel to be deliverd from us to u.k ,,,, man have u won the lottery ,or something


----------



## 96vwgolfracer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I like how its says for Ultra High horsepower applications. I wish my turbo Vr was considered ultra high horsepower...







. Guess 300-400hp is old news these days.. Excellent job though, thats what I call Pro R&D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (96vwgolfracer)*

Have you called Summit Racing? They have the part.
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AEI-13110/


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Have you looked around for a Fuelab dealer? -10AN fittings on the regulator. 30-90psi range.
http://fuelab.com/index.php?pa...mid=3


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

Just read your entire thread - i wish i had the money for something like this, top notch, can't wait to see videos of this thing whiping down the 1/4 Mile.... 
SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_this isnt good i feel ur pain , ive had to wait 2weeks for a single mass flywheel to be deliverd from us to u.k ,,,, *man have u won the lottery ,or something*









Don't you start!


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

edited (dont like adding pics its puts mine to shame lol ) on this top therd










_Modified by adaptorman at 8:14 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

im waiting on some money so i can replace my balljoints....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

I know that this sound crazy but i found this today.. we allready ordered this a long time a go,i just never thought it came..







so jegs..SHIP FAST


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

nice!!! put it all together now!! i tuned my car lastnight, now its ur turn!


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Adaptorman - do your knees get hot at full boost?
I've never seen a DP routed that way before, is that really where it goes, or is it just sitting there?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i love to look around ur place , i could end up with all new engines parts which u might have forgot about lol ,,, nice ,,part ,,,another exspence


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_I know that this sound crazy but i found this today.. we allready ordered this a long time a go,i just never thought it came..







so jegs..SHIP FAST

















Come on... stop messing with us







the final piece is here whoo... hoo.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

still need the fuel lines and all the an-fittings(but they are in stock)..if i just had found this a little earlyer i could have had all the parts and mounted it on the car this weekend..







nevermind.. that will be next week instead..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

wish was a penny behind pal , id be a rich man ,,, build build on vortex , ..totaly arsome ,,as said b4 words carnt explore this therd ,,,,


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you wrong if you think im a rich man,im just a normal man working in a tuningshop..and the crazy thing here in denmark is when i buy a part in usa for lets say for 1000usd i had to pay 25% to the state+atleast 3% for import.. so the 1000usd part cost me 1300usd+shipping.. that really sucks..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

same here bought a flywheel from james which was $374.95
plus 60.00 dollers shipping 6-10 days then inport fee off another 30.00pounds sterling,, which is around 289.00 pounds plus 30.00 customs tax







still works out cheeper then buying one from u.k ...plus its a solid mass flywheel instead of those crapy dual mass ones


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Ph8)*

,u mean my exhaust or wastgate







if so yes it is ,due to no room down the rear ,with propshaft been there


----------



## 2bar b3 passat (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

sick ass thread


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

adaptorman its "bodge", why havn't you got a tread on here??
Can't wait to see Numbers and 1/4 times 

Edit sorry you know me as phat vr6


_Modified by vrtme at 5:48 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## 96vwgolfracer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vrtme)*

Its not so much he had to be rich to build this setup, either he did a lot of careful planning and saving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif OR he is single and isn't married


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (96vwgolfracer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if it helps get the parts to me and ill ship to you
seems like they are charging you way to much for shipping


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Fuel parts came in today..
















_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:14 AM 10-6-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:16 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

so maybe thursday?


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

That's pretttttyyyyy.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will first work on the car in the weekend..there is no space for my car in the shop right know..and it is ****ing cold outside here in denmark.. so i have to wait..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:18 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Holy **** I can smell it already!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

so glad to see this in it's finally legs of the build, after all the BS with parts, you have got to be just dyyiing to get the last bits put together.
been following since day one, still, sooo amazing. massive props once again














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

agh i cant wait any longer!!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Today i made 2 fuellines...i look forward to get the car inside in the weekend and go one..


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Almost done... Oh yeah!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Das gut!







I should really come to Denmark and see this in person.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Das gut!







I should really come to Denmark and see this in person. 

i was within only a few miles a couple months ago and didn't get the chance


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

whats up with the mismatched fittings and lines??


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_whats up with the mismatched fittings and lines??

What do you mean..?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_whats up with the mismatched fittings and lines??


really?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i think that brokerado mean.. the lines.. there is a little blue in it..i ordered the lines all black but an10 was not in stock so i ordered 8-10-12 in russels instead..as you can see there is only wery little blue in it.. i think i can live with that..







BTW BROKERADO..look at your own lines to the fuelrail black/red..and steel under car=mismatched hehe..bit i like your black fittings.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:10 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i think that brokerado mean.. the lines.. there is a little blue in it..i ordered the lines all black but an10 was not in stock so i ordered 8-10-12 in russels instead..as you can see there is only wery little blue in it.. i think i can live with that..
















NOW IT'S RUINED!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*






















Yes it is.. i dont even think it can start up with russels lines on....!! as long as i dont see any blue/red fittings and ss lines on my car.. im more then Happy..


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I was talking about chrome fittings then black fittings. Just busting your balls really. Hurry up and finish it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_I was talking about chrome fittings then black fittings. Just busting your balls really. Hurry up and finish it.

i dont have any crome fittings.. i want it all black..thats the way i like it..


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
i dont have any crome fittings.. i want it all black..thats the way i like it..










top left corner of the pic you posted there are 2 chrome fittings


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

took a harder look. its just lighting. my mistake







look to be all black fittings and black line. nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the reasoning for using stainless lines underneath the car for me was didnt want cloth lines gettings snagged on something and getting shredded. still looks very uniform though.


_Modified by broke_rado at 12:25 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
top left corner of the pic you posted there are 2 chrome fittings









It is the shining sun you see..







all fittings and lines is black...


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_whats up with the mismatched fittings and lines??


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*

so how close is this thing to running? I think I've been waiting since aprilish...


_Modified by sturat_7 at 10:10 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

next week i think..








Fuel system ready..some fresh pics











































_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:18 AM 10-11-2009_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

You sir are a champion.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*








Amazing


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_







Amazing

I concur http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

FREAKIN AWSOME DUDE


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (prracer6)*

if we have to wait for more than 20 minutes after this is running to see videos, i will be greatly upset.
that looks amazing and very intimidating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (JoeyVR6)*

Why no gauge?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will only add a gauge when i will set the fuel pressure..thats it..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

speechless,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_speechless,,,,,,,,,, 

x2


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

yep the engineering an ace fabration skills are out standing , i wonder whow made and welderd everything ,


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Aweomse work. What's up with the Y fitting next to the cylinder head? Where's he go?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Aweomse work. What's up with the Y fitting next to the cylinder head? Where's he go?

Looks like it goes into the fuel rail.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I predict that this is how your Golf will sound:
brrbrrbrrbrrbrrbrrr
rrrrrrRRRRRRRsssssssSSSSSSSSSS
TSSS!
RRRRRRRSSSSSSSAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
TSSS!!
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!*
TSSS!!!
Now passing 100mph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '03IntensaBlueBeast (May 19, 2009)

Wow I read this thread from page 1 and I'm in awe!!! I would love to hear this thing WOT!


----------



## 96vwgolfracer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Any predictions on how long that fuel cell will last. I bet two quarter mile passes and that thing will be empty


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (96vwgolfracer)*

Good lord! That last picture really shows just how huge that freaking turbo really is!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Tanks for the nice words guys..







Fuel cell is small to keep the weight down..







i using the y-block because im running dead end fuel rail with fuel coming in on each side off the rail(best way to be sure that cyl 5-6 NOT gets less fuel then the first 4 cyl)..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:49 AM 10-12-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:51 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I like that fuel setup......really sweet!!!


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

we are going to need lots of quality videos from multiple vantage pionts, 
i cant wait to see this thing work
sweet build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_we are going to need lots of quality videos from multiple vantage pionts, 
i cant wait to see this thing work
sweet build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Talked to my guys in tech today about your fuel rail setup, with feeding it on both sides as I am considering doing an 034 fuel rail on mine. They didnt recommend it due to the turbulence the fuel coming in and swirling too much. Creating foam, friction, and losing pressure.
We both couldnt see the advantages over that vs a single in, plugged off end rail configuration. 
Not knocking it, just real curious what's your take on the setup?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_ They didnt recommend it due to the turbulence the fuel coming in and swirling too much. Creating foam, friction, and losing pressure.


There's constant pressure in there with no air, how could there be foaming, and loss of pressure?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_
There's constant pressure in there with no air, how could there be foaming, and loss of pressure?

Fuel is still coming in and going out through the injectors. To continue filling the rail fuel needs to come in at both sides. Oxygen is still present in fuel.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

when you only put fuel one way to the rail (lets say at cyl 1)and the injectors opens there will be less fuel for cyl 6 because the injectors opens and take the fuel...all the cars we build new fuel systems on.. we build it this way and it works perfect..i have seen engines burning pistons because they run lean on the last cylinder on the fuelrail..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:17 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

It's a returnless pressure system just like on Audis... works exactly the same way except you don't need a return line and it's harder to upgrade.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

all new´er cars run dead end fuel rail.. i just run it with fuel in on each side to be sure that 4,5,6 gets the same fuel as 1,2 and 3.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_when you only put fuel one way to the rail (lets say at cyl 1)and the injectors opens there will be less fuel for cyl 6 because the injectors opens and take the fuel...all the cars we build new fuel systems on.. we build it this way and it works perfect..i have seen engines burning pistons because they run lean on the last cylinder on the fuelrail..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:17 AM 10-16-2009_

Okay, just wasn't sure if you had any real life issues with a setup like that. Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

i run my fuel rail the same exact way with 2 feeds and didnt notice any kinda of problems, i also know a few other people that do it the same way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

on dont even come on the tex no more,or own eny vw's.
I come only for this post.
Wen is there going to be a video and more pictures.


----------



## STR8DUBBIN (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*

read this thing over and over and over from the beginning. your killing me.. (well the suspense is...)


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

3 days since an update.
The weekend has just gone by. I demand an update. This is so sick!


----------



## CorStarC_Mk2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

I was a week ago in denmark and I thought i see your "renner"...
but that was probably nothing...









Mk1 R38 Turbo @ Car Style Hamburg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CplhIaV4Jz8

I'm sorry for my bad english


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorStarC_Mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorStarC_Mk2* »_I was a week ago in denmark and I thought i see your "renner"...
but that was probably nothing...









Mk1 R38 Turbo @ Car Style Hamburg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CplhIaV4Jz8
I'm sorry for my bad english























i know that denmark is small,but it would be more then strange if you saw my car just because you go to Denmark







.. i look forward to see/race this mk1 next year..lets see some numbers on this car...











_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:37 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_














i know that denmark is small,but it would be more then strange if you saw my car just because you go to Denmark







.. i look forward to see/race this mk1 next year..lets see some numbers on this car...









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:37 AM 10-19-2009_

I hope your car sounds every bit as evil as that R38 car did








p.s. I hope your neighbors don't kill you


----------



## 19speedmania66 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorStarC_Mk2)*

Man!!! That grey Mk1 is a ballistic missile... Hole sh!T... Bad ass.


----------



## boost is better (May 26, 2007)

when you play that clip the title says r36 not r38. sick car!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (boost is better)*

yea thats what i was thinkin but i thought maybe i missed something


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah... this build is making a lot of sense.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

IS the car running yet ????


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes the car has been up running..







but i need to find the time to do the waterlines to the ic...


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:23 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Sound Clip or Vid







Been following this forever, anxious to hear this monster. i'd imagine hiiting the gas would be something like,







ha ha this thing is nuts. Big ups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for some super impressive work and attention to detail.



_Modified by knwledgebase at 4:43 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_when you only put fuel one way to the rail (lets say at cyl 1)and the injectors opens there will be less fuel for cyl 6 because the injectors opens and take the fuel..

this would only be true if the fuel pressure was dropping. if the pressure is staying the same, then it's the same pressure throughout the entire fuel system.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
this would only be true if the fuel pressure was dropping. if the pressure is staying the same, then it's the same pressure throughout the entire fuel system.

You can compare this to a boost system..just because you see 14,7 psi out of your turbo.you can not be sure that you see 14,7 psi in the intake manifold,bad ic, pipeing ect will lower down the pressure..same thing can happen in all pressure systems.add a gauge before and after the fuelrail to check this(offcourse you will see a difference if you have the problem)the thing is if you do it like i say the pressure will fall the same on the entire fuel rail and then you can still trust the o2 gauge(even if the pressure falls),if you do it like most do with only one line to feed the fuelrail you can run lean on ect the half of the cylinders,lets say 14:1 on half and 16:1 on the rest ,your gauge will tell you 15:1....but as i say..normally this is only a big problem on stock fuelrail with big injectors,bad fuel pump ect...









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:34 AM 10-25-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:37 AM 10-25-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:54 AM 10-25-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:04 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (knwledgebase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knwledgebase* »_Sound Clip or Vid







Been following this forever, anxious to hear this monster. i'd imagine hiiting the gas would be something like,







ha ha this thing is nuts. Big ups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for some super impressive work and attention to detail.
_Modified by knwledgebase at 4:43 PM 10-24-2009_

thanks







ill be back.. i just need to finish some other things first..and this car need to run just a little bit before dyno..remember everything is new inside off this engine. vids will come..











_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:47 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_ vids will come..








_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:47 AM 10-25-2009_

YAY


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Happiness inside of me.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Whoo..Hoo... can't wait for the vids.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*

Any news?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

not at all.. i dont have the time right now to build on the car..sad but true..


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
this would only be true if the fuel pressure was dropping. if the pressure is staying the same, then it's the same pressure throughout the entire fuel system.

Only if you run the regulator after the injectors.


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to tell you this guys but car blew up today it was to much for the cheap american compenents inside not even mcdub could save it ....
gt is quickley rebuilding it in secret so he can make a vid for all you guys 
good luck gt


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

your joking right?


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (pimS)*

WTF


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

How could it blow up when he said he has to run it awhile before he dyno. he said there is all new parts inside so he's taking it easy in the beginning. How do you blow up a new motor on low to no boost. I wouldn't blam the parts on that.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (blue98jettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue98jettavr6* »_How could it blow up when he said he has to run it awhile before he dyno. he said there is all new parts inside so he's taking it easy in the beginning. How do you blow up a new motor on low to no boost. I wouldn't blam the parts on that.


new parts doesn't mean it doesn't fit in the motor. it could have been an error in who ever made a part or 2. Ive seen it many times. But hey these things happen when your the first to do something on a motor nobody knows anything about.


_Modified by fourthchirpin at 9:45 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

Uh huh... I'll believe this when I hear it from VR6-GT42RS


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_Uh huh... I'll believe this when I hear it from VR6-GT42RS









x2
and bump for page owange


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*

Weak outcome. Vid of it blowing up.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_Uh huh... I'll believe this when I hear it from VR6-GT42RS









x3


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_Sorry to tell you this guys but car blew up today it was to much for the cheap american compenents inside not even mcdub could save it ....
gt is quickley rebuilding it in secret so he can make a vid for all you guys 
good luck gt 

what the **** are you talking about..?im going to sweden to pick up a golf 3 vr6 syncro to my build my street car 4motion...thats why i did not have the time right now.btw i can tell you pauters and je pistons is NOT cheap american components.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:04 PM 10-29-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:08 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol I knew it...


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_Sorry to tell you this guys but car blew up today it was to much for the cheap american compenents inside not even mcdub could save it ....
gt is quickley rebuilding it in secret so he can make a vid for all you guys 
good luck gt 

Cheap british houmor...








Any way I wanted us to discuss an article I read on a Greek Magazine "Power Technics" which I believe is posted throughout Europe stating that the new trend in breaking-in motors is to not take it easy for the first miles. This way you get a stronger motor or it breaks apart if the machining wasn't exactly right. If you take it easy for the first couple miles (traditional way) it's a safer method, but the motor is not so good. Have you heard about that?

_Modified by S3.2 at 12:16 AM 10-30-2009_

_Modified by S3.2 at 12:17 AM 10-30-2009_


_Modified by S3.2 at 12:19 AM 10-30-2009_


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (S3.2)*

Actually one of my friends is breaking-in motors that way - GTO_BB
As far as I know he hasn't been complaining about failues.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Apsik)*

Load & vacuum is needed upon break-in of an engine in order to properly seal the rings against the newly crosshatched cyl walls.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

What in he'll was the point of telling us that. I should have known something was not true when GT is in Denmark and the idiot who think part from America a junk lives in London.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Load & vacuum is needed upon break-in of an engine in order to properly seal the rings against the newly crosshatched cyl walls.

this is what I've heard too, and it seems to make sense.


_Modified by stealthmk1 at 11:42 AM 10-30-2009_


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

Agreed.. my builds are broken in on the dyno everytime.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeebus)*

Just make sure not to use the dyno brake when you break it in on the dyno! No vacuum achieved!


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Woa, scarred me. That would suck to see this thing explode.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont even have a tb wire on the car yet..







i have some timing errors in the aem right now.. i think it is because off the magnetic crank sensor.. so i will build a hall effect sensor on the car instead.. that normally works perfect every time..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:12 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i cant wait to hear this thing.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (quadcammer32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadcammer32* »_i cant wait to hear this thing.

hope to have my cnc ed trigger weel back soon..so i can make mount for the hall effect.. then i will be back..


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
hope to have my cnc ed trigger weel back soon..so i can make mount for the hall effect.. then i will be back..









cool, TAKE SOME EFFING VIDEOS lol


----------



## mathias_rotrex (Oct 19, 2009)

Did you find that syncro in sweden on vr6.nu?
Amazing build you have done, love to see it running and do some serious numbers on the dyno.
Good luck my scandinavian brother.


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i dont even have a tb wire on the car yet.. i have some timing errors in the aem right now.. i think it is because off the magnetic crank sensor.. so i will build a hall effect sensor on the car instead.. that normally works perfect every time..
why don't you use a digital sensor from a mk3 abf engine it is much more accurate also a # digital polo sensor is very accurate 1.4 16v 2003.
what is wrong with using the 60-2 crank teeth....
i can guarentee you will cook this engine in 10 mins as you have a critical problems with your maths on this engine....
Good Luck 


_Modified by johnathon ross at 7:16 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

Ross, you're a douche. Stop posting.


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

x2


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (johnathon ross)*

Math_s_?
Really??


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

x3.5


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettadrvr94* »_Math_s_?
Really??


Well yeah
3.6L X 6 cylinders / (24 valves X 4wd) + 8 CVs / 6 injectors - (4 wheels + 3 mirrors) + 1 big turbo = X
What is X?


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

X = Bad ass, ass kicking VW?


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

hummm mc muppets


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_X = Bad ass, ass kicking VW?


Sounds about right, A+!

_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_hummm mc muppets


You're just a fake account someone created so their real account wouldn't get a bad reputation.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mathias_rotrex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mathias_rotrex* »_Did you find that syncro in sweden on vr6.nu?
Amazing build you have done, love to see it running and do some serious numbers on the dyno.
Good luck my scandinavian brother.

yes i did... and thanks bro..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (johnathon ross)*

JOHNATHON ROSS you dont know a **** about the maths on my engine or aem can i hear,and i can Guarentee, that i will not spend more time on you.go find you self another thread to critical.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:30 PM 10-30-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:33 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_
Sounds about right, A+!
You're just a fake account someone created so their real account wouldn't get a bad reputation.









X2 he only has 4 posts and thats in to my thread..


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin' Diesel* »_
Well yeah
3.6L X 6 cylinders / (24 valves X 4wd) + 8 CVs / 6 injectors - (4 wheels + *3 mirrors*) + 1 big turbo = X
What is X?


Lmao that 3 mirrors thing stumped me for a long time.. Didnt even think of the rear view...

Anyway vr6, your car is going to be amazing and I am incredibly jealous. Just now getting a turbo for my 2.8l vr. Way to steal my thunder and make me want to go bigger on the VR instead of the turbo


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (murdered vr6)*

I was worried. Must hear!!!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SlammedGolfIII)*

hmm crank trigger problems
crank trigger solutions in own head
seen # 6 run out of fuel b4
i'm calling NOT BS
i sincerely expect the car to run
too bad you can't do the 8000 rpm break-in NA
you've only got two minutes after you start the engine for the first time - imo
i wonder if your standalone is gonna tweak individual cylinders air & fuel like oe motronic, on it's own
y can't you get factory triggers to work ??


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:58 PM 10-31-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

what i will do right know has been working perfect for me on the last 4 years on my vr6 with aem on..so no problem..im running seqventiel and can adjust fuel timing on each cylinder..btw aem converts the 60-2 signal to the same as the trigger wheel im putting on it now.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

what made you go with AEM? ive seen alot of people have problems with AEM's brand new out the box. where an injector driver would go bad at start up and such.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fourthchirpin)*

i have been driving aem every day for the last 4 years with out problems..and im happy with it.


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

why do you call this an r36 when its not ...its a 3.2 fsi with no fsi ??
strange - whats the engine code ?


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (johnathon ross)*


----------



## traction (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_why do you call this an r36 when its not ...its a 3.2 fsi with no fsi ??
strange - whats the engine code ?

Why not try reading? Maybe the car will be done by the time you finish reading the 36 pages and you will see how well it does. 
Your negative attitude is unneeded.


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (traction)*

oh i get it so if we all think positive it might just work ....


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_why do you call this an r36 when its not ...its a 3.2 fsi with no fsi ??
strange - whats the engine code ?

Because it is a 3.6l from a Passat R36?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lets not get this thread locked... it would really suck if it did get locked


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

i agree. the amount of work and knowledge in this thread is awesome. your little jokes are no longer necesary homie. back on topic the build is awesome


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

nice Project http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (Rdoppie)*

In my opinion This guy has done a lot of work in a fair amount of time. He has a job and works on his ride in his spare time. 
I'm still patiently waiting for this one to finish. I gotta show the videos to my dsm loving former VR6 turbo owner friend. He believe vr6t are junk because his improper fueled motor took a crap.


----------



## 96vwgolfracer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (blue98jettavr6)*

This baby is going to







I've rode in some Vr4's and Talon TSI's but they will never have the awesome sound of a VRT


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_oh i get it so if we all think positive it might just work ....









Classic Vortexer


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_oh i get it so if we all think positive it might just work ....









i was under the impression that it already did work. he has had the car running so its just tuning and tweaking from here. what do you have that is equivalent or better for you to criticize his work?


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_oh i get it so if we all think positive it might just work ....









yea dude ur a douche, go put a tampon in, but make sure u clean the sand out of there first


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NeverEnding...)*

this build is far too impressive to allow to be locked.
lets move on, 
can't wait for vids.


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
lets move on, 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see the dyno!


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (-=GTI=- Zach)*

maybe next year guys


----------



## matchew (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_maybe next year guys 

Is that when you are going to grow up?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_why do you call this an r36 when its not ...its a 3.2 fsi with no fsi ??
strange - whats the engine code ?

3.6L FSI block, 3.2L FSI head, but he will not be using the FSI. But of course, you would have had to actually READ to figure that out.


_Modified by PhReE at 11:19 AM 11-9-2009_


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (matchew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_maybe next year guys 


_Quote, originally posted by *matchew* »_
Is that when you are going to grow up?

Enough.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub2.8)*

Lets all focus on the task at hand...... bringing this thing to life with video


----------



## 19speedmania66 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_Lets all focus on the task at hand...... bringing this thing to life with video









Right on man...
This is a great build. It's close to finished and I can hardly wait.
Again, Awesome work GT!!! 
Just think when it's all done and this car is busting bugs, our fine friend Ross will be back to cruising rest stops... In his Lupo... Looking at the hieroglyphics on the walls.


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (19speedmania66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19speedmania66* »_
Looking at the hieroglyphics on the walls. 


Or doing the things the hieroglyphics depict


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

johnathon ross is a fake profile just to take the piss. all 7 posts are in here.
Is there no moderators on this site? Can't you just delete all his posts and ban the user name?


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (vrtme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrtme* »_johnathon ross is a fake profile just to take the piss. all 7 posts are in here.
Is there no moderators on this site? Can't you just delete all his posts and ban the user name?

I reported his second post right away but nothing has been done about it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_maybe next year guys 

If you have nothing to add to this thread please stay out of it! Thank you!










_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_
I reported his second post right away but nothing has been done about it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

It's Sunday. I was NOT signed in all day. It's beautiful out and I'm just getting online. Give me a break.

_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_
yea dude ur a douche, go put a tampon in, but make sure u clean the sand out of there first









But let's not forget that it's THESE types of flaming comments that will only make things worse. 
I think we ALL need to play nice in here...
Thanks for understanding. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

well thought id come and check on the updates (VR6-GT42RS) but maybe ill wait till this bit of mess is cleaned up on ur post ,, hope everythings going well ,,, looking foward to some updates ,,,


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

fingers crossed


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

videos should be posted asap.. you never know when this will get locked


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it will never be my problem if this thread will get locked..







i still have my car so im happy..the crank damper is still in the mascine shop,as i told i will have a new trigger whell made..so you guys have to wait till this is back,then you will get pics off it and wids when its up running with it..







then we will see if i have to post it in a new thread


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sick build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_it will never be my problem if this thread will get locked..







i still have my car so im happy..the crank damper is still in the mascine shop,as i told i will have a new trigger whell made..so you guys have to wait till this is back,then you will get pics off it and wids when its up running with it..







then we will see if i have to post it in a new thread









Do you at least have one pic of the way the car sits now????? 
Maybe for a new wallpaper so all of us can dream.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

This is the newest/best picture i have....










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:33 AM 11-9-2009_


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Truly amazing build. I must say that I wouldn't have expected it to be such a sleeper considering the beast that lives under the hood! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

top therd matey , anyone that can do a full engine conversion and modify and buy custom parts to fit etc and then take time out to show everyone ur work , is outstanding ,,lover everything uve done , truely amazeing build ,, im my mind u carnt get mutch better this , eally wish i cold meet u in person ,,, ,,,keep it up and regards the foriums issuises i think the mods should remove them as it spoils it for everyone else ,,perfect build , 1001percent sleeper outstanding work/thought and modifaction has gone into this ,, keep it up ,,


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Wow! Very impressive work.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (mjille)*

power of a bugatti veyron in a mk2.....


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_This is the newest/best picture i have....










Aside from it being a power animal, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the Porsche wheels.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

bas ass look








i'm still anxiously waiting for the vid's


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (pimS)*

do you have any pics of your shop?
props for an inspirational build


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

looks incredible! congrats!


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

awesome... it looks like a total sleeper


----------



## RattleHead (Feb 2, 2009)

wow, friend just sent me a link to this thread. This is amazing work.. Dying to see a video.


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (RattleHead)*

needs a bigger turbo...


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

probably one of the fastest cars on the vortex congrats.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (rweird)*

Yeah lets just slap a GT55 on there(do they even make those?)LOL. Yeah then the turbo might just be big enough. LOL. Great build. Great looking car. I can't wait to see the dyno and 1/4 numbers.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_probably one of the fastest cars on the vortex congrats. 


lets not get ahead of ourselves. Joel did just run [email protected] lol

the car looks like a sleeper I swear, i like it.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (rweird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rweird* »_needs a bigger turbo... 

and a smaller one set up sequentially.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_

lets not get ahead of ourselves. Joel did just run [email protected] lol

the car looks like a sleeper I swear, i like it.

ok ok lol potential to be one of the most powerful cars on the vortex.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_
ok ok lol potential to be one of the most powerful cars on the vortex.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Will you be using those tires on the street? Look like Nitto Neogens or NT420S.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes i will..it is yokohama parada semi slicks..


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_probably one of the fastest cars on the vortex congrats. 

what a statement to say








It has potential yes lots of it, being the fastest is another story.


_Modified by Rado.16vT at 9:33 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you can never compare my car and a fully build drag racer..







i have a stock chassis.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

got videos yet?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (lucas13dourado)*

what do you think..???????????if i had you would have seen me posting it....!!!!!!the man i have to maschine my trigger wheel is in sweden this week..







im happy if i get it back,and up running again before im going to the states to pri show..








And no im not starting this up with timing errors and without the damper just to make a video for you.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:01 AM 11-12-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:12 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

So I believe that you balanced the internals of the engine, I was wondering what % did you use typically for the R36 engine, is it any difference for the R32?? I am not sure if the angle is different between these engines 15 on the non fsi 3.2 I believe and 10.5 in the newer engines fsi Vr's???


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I wasn't comparing it to anything, I was simply trying to say that there is plenty of big power cars out there which don't run fast times in drag racing or track.
I was just amused by the typical vortexer comment


----------



## elguapopassat (Oct 18, 2008)

just finished reading this from begining to end, my ass hurts from sitting in this chair!! like everyone else has said, absolutely phenominal build! def. cant wait to see it fully completed man. EXCELLENT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is your reg 2303VC47 ( or similar ) ???
I'm sure I saw it on a tuning show today here in SA on TV.


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

This is more like it .....


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mattjohn)*

when is this going to be ready - are you having problems with it ..


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mattjohn)*

Soon..


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i can feel it callllinnnn in the aiirrr tonigghtttt


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

i can feel it coming back again like a rolling thunder chasing the wind


----------



## InfernoRabbit (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

holly ****!!!! what a sleeper!










_Modified by InfernoRabbit at 10:43 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

is it done yet!?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

beautiful car,good work.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Time to a small update..my new trigger wheel i ready..so know i can make the mount for the hall sensor...hope to have the car back up running with the new trigger setup soon,and hopefully no timing errors in my aem.


















_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:06 AM 11-21-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

And thanks for all the nice words to all off you..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_And thanks for all the nice words to all off you..









And thank you for sharing this build with us. And for being such a nice guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with the start up.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Today i made this
















after that we started up the car..this time it worked perfect..no timing errors at all..and im very happy now







vids will come..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

R36 runs perfect..i can rnu 700rpm idle with 1200cc injectors without any problems i runs so nice that i can put a bottle up on top off the engine and it stands without moving







im impressed.. Quaife dogbox and clutch is a little noisy.. **** that its a race car









sound is not the best on the vid because i filmed it on my mobilphone..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:30 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I cant get the video to work and I really want to see/hear it!


----------



## carsey (Nov 22, 2009)

http://s420.photobucket.com/al...1.flv
Been watching this thread with great interest. Car is totally awesome mate and the engine sounds sweeet.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (carsey)*

I have been watching this build for a bit too, congrats on making this happen. Incredible work!


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (vaporado)*

Holy jeez i was expecting a roar. That think is quiet, total sleeper. Nice work dude


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

quietest car ever haha


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes it is not that noisy..and there is only one muffler on..im surpriced too.But with the 3" dump pipe open it sounds evil


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

one more..


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Amazing build! Get some dyno or driving vids please.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

damn that fuel pump is louder than the rest of the car


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Amazing build! Get some dyno or driving vids please. 

thanks..there is still a lot off small things that i have do do before dyno..and soon im on my way to the states to visit pri show..so please be patience..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_damn that fuel pump is louder than the rest of the car









yes sir







but wait till you hear this car with the 3"dump pipe open..it sounds pretty evil


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
yes sir







but wait till you hear this car with the 3"dump pipe open..it sounds pretty evil









vid now please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im back home from the shop now,so it will not be today...







i will make a vid soon


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:06 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_im back home from the shop now...







i will make a vid soon.


driving?


----------



## elguapopassat (Oct 18, 2008)

thats sweet dude!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (elguapopassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elguapopassat* »_thats sweet dude!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

When will you tune?


----------



## Hubbard0 (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome progress.


----------



## Pizzadub (Apr 23, 2005)

Very nice project! Keeps me dreaming.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (Pizzadub)*
























































































































i can't believe you would post vids while i am at work where i can't watch them. come on 5pm so i can go home and watch these


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_























































































































i can't believe you would post vids while i am at work where i can't watch them. come on 5pm so i can go home and watch these





































at least you dont go into work at 5pm


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

Awesome! Im glad to see it so close to completion. 
Did you machine a stock crank pulley for the hall reference wheel?
edit: just watched the vid. Seriously, that fuel pump is the loudest part of the car.










_Modified by stealthmk1 at 3:14 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Awesome! Im glad to see it so close to completion. 
Did you machine a stock crank pulley for the hall reference wheel?
edit: just watched the vid. Seriously, that fuel pump is the loudest part of the car.









_Modified by stealthmk1 at 3:14 PM 11-23-2009_

thanks
yes
and YES








But it helps a lot with the 3" dump pipe open











_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:55 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

remember it was just off tickover guys. full throttle will sound amassing.
sound mint with the open dump








So what is left to do?


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (vrtme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrtme* »_So what is left to do?

A lot of tuning I'm sure.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn thats a nice throttle response
wanna see it @ WOT


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Damn... I can't believe how quiet this mutha fuka is, besides the fuel pump this is gonna be one killa sleeper hahaha... i can see it now some fool is gonna pull up next to you showing off his new car or mod they gonna look at you, and say ha look at this golf let me mess with him next thing you you gonna rip them a new ****** their faces are gonna look like this --->














PRICELESS!! Your face


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_Damn... I can't believe how quiet this mutha fuka is, besides the fuel pump this is gonna be one killa sleeper hahaha... i can see it now some fool is gonna pull up next to you showing off his new car or mod they gonna look at you, and say ha look at this golf let me mess with him next thing you you gonna rip them a new ****** their faces are gonna look like this --->

















Heck he could beat them going in reverse!


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

simply amazing. I cant wait to see this thing tear up the earth.
Thanks for sharing your build with us! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Finally! I cant wait to see more.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

build looks sick man! been waiting for this one to come to life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

The long anticipated moment at last, ive checked this at the beginning of the week, for maaaaannnnnnyyyy weeks, now, well worth it! whens the tuning?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_... i can see it now some fool is gonna pull up next to you showing off his new car or mod they gonna look at you, and say ha look at this golf let me mess with him next thing you you gonna rip them a new ****** their faces are gonna look like this --->














PRICELESS!! Your face
















great visualization


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

You sir will be raping vettes and vipers left and right. It will be glorious.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub2.8* »_You sir will be raping vettes and vipers left and right. It will be glorious.

you heard it here first folks, rape is glorious.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
you heard it here first folks, rape is glorious.










bwahahahahahaha


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

hahahah


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_damn that fuel pump is louder than the rest of the car









High output fuel and water pumps.


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
you heard it here first folks, rape is glorious.









have you been living under a rock???


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

What is your exhaust setup again? mufflers/resonator/cat


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub2.8* »_
have you been living under a rock???

The open plains of 'Merica's heartland actually.
So I assume he should get the vanity license plate "VETRAPR"?


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
The open plains of 'Merica's heartland actually.
So I assume he should get the vanity license plate "VETRAPR"?

no, just a euro plate to put in his window, next to his grenade sticker


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i went out for a test drive on road last weekend, clutch, gear box ect worked fine..







triple disc if not "streetable" together with a throttle agressive r36t










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 4:35 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you cant just go out and drive it without posting videos man!















thats pretty cool, how do you like it?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_you cant just go out and drive it without posting videos man!















thats pretty cool, how do you like it?

impossible for me to make a vid when im driving myself..







it is very nice after so many hours of building this project,to finally drive this car and see that everything works well so far










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:16 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

its aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!
Plz get some vids man, you are killing us lol


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ViRtUaLheretic)*

I wonder why a magazine or car program havent been to Denmark to make a video and a repotage.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Pretty sure 0-60mag did -- ** Correction, they went to your home country of Norway








Ill try to scan the previous issue writeup


_Modified by pubahs at 12:46 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

relax..car is not done yet..i say test drive..i still need to finish some more things before tuning/dyno..







but that will be after my vacation i miami/orlando..


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

are you going to the nscra race in west palm this weekend? Ill be out there to watch tony1 kick millers ass.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*

yes we will be there with felix medina..







8.83 sec honda


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

really glad everythings going really well , i wish i could get some thottle responce from my r32 hybrid turbo ,, i get more responce from turning the igition key , dam thing lol ,,, with seeing for fab work too , decided to buy a ac/dc tig too ,, to have a bash at another short runner ,,,







keep it up ,, what a arsome project ,,


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_are you going to the nscra race in west palm this weekend? Ill be out there to watch tony1 kick millers ass.


Wish it wasn't so far away. Thats gonna be a great race.
How do you know Felix medina?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

we are friends of active autowerke tuning in miami..and so is felix..


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

are you not worried that your timing wheel may throw its weight with all the hp?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (johnathon ross)*

I will be with Tony1 all weekend, hopefully we can meet up and watch some good import racing.


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
yes sir







but wait till you hear this car with the 3"dump pipe open..it sounds pretty evil









load them up on Youtube http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P L E A S E http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_are you not worried that your timing wheel may throw its weight with all the hp?

This guy just doesn't give up.








When something is machined its a precision operation. I doubt he pulled out the angle grinder and grinded those notches in by hand. Those teeth are evenly spaced and so the balance of the timing pulley should be pretty darn good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

shop pics please


----------



## 19speedmania66 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Awesome dude. Again... Hats off to you. May have to look you up in Denmark if I can get over to Germany this spring... Hope you have fun in Fla... Kick @$$ car man.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Big props, awesome project..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_are you not worried that your timing wheel may throw its weight with all the hp?

no i have been driving a 100% simular trigger setup/wheel on my daily vr6 with a gt42r and 8000rpm for years.. no problems at all. 


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 5:34 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_I will be with Tony1 all weekend, hopefully we can meet up and watch some good import racing.

i hope so.. i dont know yet if we will be there saturday or sonday..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Rdoppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdoppie* »_
load them up on Youtube http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P L E A S E http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N209kwfugSA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnswsxB3DG8


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Sound on second vid is sick


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi gt-vr6rs , i was messing around all day after seeing /hearing that beast of your rev , and i thought i had a problem witch i had was the dam hydrolic tappits , after removing the lot and re newing them and the camshafts i fired it up , totaly differnert/loads better , not quite a r36 ,, im afraid , but shes runing 23psi at mo , , small video for you ,, ill remove this after uve had a quick look , dont want to spoil ur top therd
http://tinypic.com/r/23kdamd/6


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_hi gt-vr6rs , i was messing around all day after seeing /hearing that beast of your rev , and i thought i had a problem witch i had was the dam hydrolic tappits , after removing the lot and re newing them and the camshafts i fired it up , totaly differnert/loads better , not quite a r36 ,, im afraid , but shes runing 23psi at mo , , small video for you ,, ill remove this after uve had a quick look , dont want to spoil ur top therd
http://tinypic.com/r/23kdamd/6

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is that with the R head..?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

yearh 2.8 block r32 head , stock internals , ive blown 3 rear pistons with heat sink and det , so ive set a dual fuel table and added 3percent more to the rears , changed the air intake, and runing 23psi of boost a mo , with no probs ,, chuffed tbh,as im in the progress of making a bigger short runner made from alloy ,i get full boost at 4200


_Modified by adaptorman at 8:25 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_yearh 2.8 block r32 head , sock intails thow , as ive blow the rear 3 with heat sink and det , so ive set a dual fuel table and added 3percent more to the rears , changed the air intake, and runing 23psi of boost a mo , with no probs ,, chuffed tbh,as im in the progress of making a bigger short runner made from alloy ,i get full boost at 4200

you should see 400++hp right now..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

wow it dose chuffing dangrous thow in a mk1 golf caddy pickup lol ,im going to attempt 27psi of boost if possible , as my aim is 450bhp , , lucky the 4wd makes all the differance ...(also been doing some praticing at tig welding with stainless/ alloy ,, getting there,,








ps i also checked my turbo for start up spool , spins fine on start up and idiol , so supose the homemade twinscroll is working lmao,,
ps u know ur rear 4wd is it based as a switch on and off for the track 




_Modified by adaptorman at 7:52 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

I live 5 minutes from active, small world lol
trying to make it out to the nscra too on Sunday, Saturday is just qualifying


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_wow it dose chuffing dangrous thow in a mk1 golf caddy pickup lol ,im going to attempt 27psi of boost if possible , as my aim is 450bhp , 

if it takes anywhere near 27psi to make 450hp with a 24v, you have something drastically wrong with your setup. Guys have made 440Whp on 12V at 14psi.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
if it takes anywhere near 27psi to make 450hp with a 24v, you have something drastically wrong with your setup. Guys have made 440Whp on 12V at 14psi.









Heres a car we built. 24v with a 61mm at 11psi


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

nice info guys tbh , im no tunier and only getting the hang of megsquirt set up and tuniing tbh(i assumed be around 400/maybe less maybe more? only way is pop it on the dyno







, ive not real idea of what bhp im at , as every engine and turbo setup /tuning is differnert , all i know ,
im at 25psi , (feels nice) full boost at 4200rpm ,retarded timing , no vvt , hx40 turbo with a 14 hotside, modifyed 6spd 02m useing tdi ratios unsure if that makes any differnce ,anyone is welcome to pm , me as i dont wont to spoil this guys work on his r36 build ,,,,










_Modified by adaptorman at 8:20 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Heres a car we built. 24v with a 61mm at 11psi


wow anything special done to the engine or just turbo on a stock engine (headwise)


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
wow anything special done to the engine or just turbo on a stock engine (headwise)


Nope, all stock, minus the head spacer... Unitronic 630 file for tuning.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

that gets me wondering about my 6165


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_watching...
That's going to be one happy mk2

WATCHED







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (johnathon ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnathon ross* »_are you not worried that your timing wheel may throw its weight with all the hp?

geez *1* degree man


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_I live 5 minutes from active, small world lol
trying to make it out to the nscra too on Sunday, Saturday is just qualifying

nice race sunday..


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Yea a lot of big time players in the sport compact racing world showed up, it was some really good racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (04 GLI Luva)*

i saw usp motorsports s4 vr6t ran one time mid 10..i was hopeing to see i 9 sec pass on that car..did it ran any 9sec later..?we went home at 6 a clock..so i didnt see rest of the race..


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i saw usp motorsports s4 vr6t ran one time mid 10..i was hopeing to see i 9 sec pass on that car..did it ran any 9sec later..?we went home at 6 a clock..so i didnt see rest of the race..

a friend of mine in MD saw the APTuning Corrado 1.8T run the 8.98 this past season


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_are you going to the nscra race in west palm this weekend? Ill be out there to watch tony1 kick millers ass.

I figured that was you in the background with the Dubsquared shirt on. I think Miller did the ass-kicking this time around-- not that I don't have huge respect for Tony too.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

Miller def kicked some ass... 
tony will be ready next year


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (philipwight)*

2010 is gonna be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hendrikbmx (Oct 12, 2009)

still no videos of just driving?


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (hendrikbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hendrikbmx* »_still no videos of just driving?


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

if he was at the sport compact races here in florida this past weekend,I don't think he has been driving his car that resides in Europe that much. I'm just thinking out loud


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (The Rice Cooker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Rice Cooker* »_if he was at the sport compact races here in florida this past weekend,I don't think he has been driving his car that resides in Europe that much. I'm just thinking out loud

Your right..







im still in the states..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I think they were expecting you to fly the car over with you to get a parking lot video of it putting around untuned, is that too much to ask


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

lol







I can see it now


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (The Rice Cooker)*

awesome


----------



## traction (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Any dyno numbers?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no..i just came home from vacation so i havent had the time to do anything on the car


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_no..i just came home from vacation so i havent had the time to do anything on the car


Who said you could leave and go on vacation? You can't leave us hanging like this!







We need updates, damnit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (Slayer)*

I was thinking:
For a car like this wouldn't it be better if you delete the Haldex and just connect the rear diff. permanently? (make it like 100% lsd) This way you won't have the losses from the slipping? clutch. With you fabrication skills it would be quite easy. I'm thinking of doing it to mine. I think the MK2 golf rallye was like that.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_I was thinking:
For a car like this wouldn't it be better if you delete the Haldex and just connect the rear diff. permanently? (make it like 100% lsd) This way you won't have the losses from the slipping? clutch. With you fabrication skills it would be quite easy. I'm thinking of doing it to mine. I think the MK2 golf rallye was like that.

That wouldn' work out so well, if you ever wanted to turn..


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Heres a car we built. 24v with a 61mm at 11psi









I am running a PT6162 and even at 15psi I doubt my car is making that much power. What else is done to that car?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I bet it wasn't ran at 4500 ft...


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

actually we had a heat gun to the temp, told it we were at 10000ft elevation and had another car on the other side of our four wheel dyno helping.....
r32 motor with c2 spacer and c2 630cc software..... some left over stuff from an eip kit. nothing special.
back on topic!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_I was thinking:
For a car like this wouldn't it be better if you delete the Haldex and just connect the rear diff. permanently? (make it like 100% lsd) This way you won't have the losses from the slipping? clutch. With you fabrication skills it would be quite easy. I'm thinking of doing it to mine. I think the MK2 golf rallye was like that.

i will only do that if i see any problems with the haldex..but so far no problems







it is freezing/snow here in Denmark right know..







so no driving/working on the car...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

its also dam freezing here in the u.k (south yorkshire -2 deg and im welding away keeping warm from the mig sparks lol ,,,) keep up the top work ,,pal ,,


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Hope you're not looking for sympathy on the "cold" comment. We just got out of a -30 C snap and the poor buggers north of us had some close to -50.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (dubCanuck1)*

we have -20 to 30's daily.

quit all your crying.
and man the **** up


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Wow this thing sounds so viscious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

It was 70 F here in Texas today.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_It was 70 F here in Texas today.

Bastards at Dubsquared...







lol Anyhwhere south of KY people freak out when it snows more than 2 inches. 
More pics please? I'm going through R36 withdrawls...
Oh... Just picked up Forza 3... Trying to replicate yours on it right now. Full R36 swap and AWD setup.










_Modified by Weiss at 7:18 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_

Bastards at Dubsquared...







lol Anyhwhere south of KY people freak out when it snows more than 2 inches. 

lol 74 was the high yesterday. today we have 2 inches of snow.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
lol 74 was the high yesterday. today we have 2 inches of snow.








Oh damn!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Working on the R36T in the cold is not what you wanna do in christmas 
Im glad we dont have any cold weather or snow here in Norway


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

40s yesturday
we have a fresh blanket of snow this morn 12F
fireplace, snow & sunshine
could be 70 tomorrow
Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

You can do that? I'm so picking that game up.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Oh... Just picked up Forza 3... Trying to replicate yours on it right now. Full R36 swap and AWD setup.
_Modified by Weiss at 7:18 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Merry Christmas Vortexers.
17 deg C here from the sunny Greece.
Good cold turbo weather up there, perfect for putting the project on the dyno...


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i´m building a mk 2 synco for drag race next year..when i´m done the the passat r36 engine it is build with pauter rods and je pistons and a gt45r with custom manifolds in and out..the drivetrain will be from the mk 4..02m 4 motion..









Hi Michael.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great project!
Looks more then great all the custom work, i am realy looking forward to hear and see it drive live 2010 here in Denmark








I know we both look forward for the spring so we can test drive our cars.
Best regards from
Jacob.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

best modifyed project on vortex ,,, wounder how strong a stock r36 maybe ,as i heard a few differnert veiws regards crank strengh and the timing bolt issiuse needing upratting/ fabrication is on another leavl ,,(had a few christmass beers ,, all the best vr6 ....


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Have you had anymore time to work on this beast?
Bump for the most interesting project on VWvortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (JVK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVK* »_
Hi Michael.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great project!
Looks more then great all the custom work, i am realy looking forward to hear and see it drive live 2010 here in Denmark








I know we both look forward for the spring so we can test drive our cars.
Best regards from
Jacob.


Thanks jacob..yes 2010 is going to be a nice year at the race strip i hope..see you..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_best modifyed project on vortex ,,, wounder how strong a stock r36 maybe ,as i heard a few differnert veiws regards crank strengh and the timing bolt issiuse needing upratting/ fabrication is on another leavl ,,(had a few christmass beers ,, all the best vr6 ....

hi adaptor man..
all my timing chains bolts ect is new and upgraded. and the crank in r36 is a steel forged crank.. i hope my girdle will do rest off the job to the bottom end..







we will see.. if it breaks it breaks ...thats it..







i think i have done what i can to make i strong.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_Have you had anymore time to work on this beast?
Bump for the most interesting project on VWvortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not so far..christmas/new year vacation.. but i think i will go one with my project soon


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
if it breaks it breaks ...thats it..







i think i have done what i can to make it strong.









I'd agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

small update for now...i made this adapter in ss so now i can run hall sensor on the stock 60-2 trigger wheel..








and today i started up the car after it has been frozen for almost a month..nice to hear/drive it again







so i will work a little on the car this weekend...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

htought ud madeone of these in a earlyer pic pal ,,,looking really sweet,, ps do keep this moter outside////// (hope not ) ,,,you dont want it going walkies ,,,,, top fab work as per useall


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

what i made yearlier was a holder to a hall sensor running on my custom trigger wheel..now i made this so i can run on the stock trigger wheel inside the engine..


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_best modifyed project on vortex ,,, wounder how strong a stock r36 maybe ,as i heard a few differnert veiws regards crank strengh and the timing bolt issiuse needing upratting/ fabrication is on another leavl ,,(had a few christmass beers ,, all the best vr6 ....

the issue was a very specific build date range on the motors from 06 MY' the issue was the oil pump bolt, which would back out or shear and affect the timing chains.......most if not all of the engines in that build date range have failed by now and either been repaired or replaced.
I doubt the OP will have this issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (.LSinLV.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.LSinLV.* »_
the issue was a very specific build date range on the motors from 06 MY' the issue was the oil pump bolt, which would back out or shear and affect the timing chains.......most if not all of the engines in that build date range have failed by now and either been repaired or replaced.
I doubt the OP will have this issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

as i write i replaced everything with new..the new oilpump bolt is 10.9 instead of 8.8..and yes the old bolts fails..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

wasnt having a dig regards the bolt , just a check it was replaced , , as i hate to see a engine problem after everthing uve done ,,, A++++++ project ,, love it


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
as i write i replaced everything with new..the new oilpump bolt is 10.9 instead of 8.8..and yes the old bolts fails..


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as a note (I did have one of the failed engines in my B6), the bolts were the correct strength, the issue was that the bolts provided did not meet the spec (sub par bolts), as the info I have been provided from a GSM from VW/AUDI was told by a VWoA corp rep.....so even VW was in the right, it was the bolt supplier that sold sub-par bolts to VW.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (.LSinLV.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.LSinLV.* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as a note (I did have one of the failed engines in my B6), the bolts were the correct strength, the issue was that the bolts provided did not meet the spec (sub par bolts), as the info I have been provided from a GSM from VW/AUDI was told by a VWoA corp rep.....so even VW was in the right, it was the bolt supplier that sold sub-par bolts to VW.

when i bought this engine ,it was with the oilpump bolt failure..so i know all about the problem..


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

up date please the engine is ok isn't it ??


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_up date please the engine is ok isn't it ??









try and read my update yearlier today with the two pics..







then you will get your answer.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
and today i started up the car after it has been frozen for almost a month..nice to hear/drive it again









My engine runs perfect.. im supriced every time i start this up,the throttle respons i crazy on this engine..i just need to finish rest off the things before dyno..




_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:13 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i started with the air to water lines...need some hose and ss to do the rest..


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I wish you all the best when you hit the dyno... first couple of passes are always sketchy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking forward to hearing your results, been following for a long time.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

I built this on on forza(xbox 360).....amazing!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_I wish you all the best when you hit the dyno... first couple of passes are always sketchy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking forward to hearing your results, been following for a long time. 

Tanks


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_I built this on on forza(xbox 360).....amazing!

maybe i should have done that instead..then i would have been done a year ago


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

can you dyno it on forza? someone do it and see if he beats those numbers


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (JoeyVR6)*

amazing fabrication looking really smart good luck with the dyno session - Do you know what boost you will run yet ??


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mattjohn)*

thanks...you can never say what kind of boost levels you will run..makes no sense to have a goal on maybe 45psi if the engine flows so well that you see full power around maybe 30psi..







.. but hope to see some nice numbers around 30-35psi..


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i hope to see a 1000 hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_thanks...you can never say what kind of boost levels you will run..makes no sense to have a goal on maybe 45psi if the engine flows so well that you see full power around maybe 30psi..







.. but hope to see some nice numbers around 30-35psi..









The answer is... Whatever it takes.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_
The answer is... Whatever it takes.









thats another way to say it...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_
The answer is... Whatever it takes.









hahaha







I thought the exact same thing


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_small update for now...i made this adapter in ss so now i can run hall sensor on the stock 60-2 trigger wheel..








and today i started up the car after it has been frozen for almost a month..nice to hear/drive it again







so i will work a little on the car this weekend...









hall sensor + 60-2 wheel is not a good mix unless the sensor was designed for it.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

why couldn't the stock sensor just be run?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i see misfire with the stock magnetic sensor..and you can not find better sensors then a hall sensor.. i have no promblems at all with the hall sensor setup.


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:39 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

disregard my post, i thought you were using a hall sensor with a 60-2 wheel.


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (mattjohn)*

Any updates?
stupid sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb24v* »_Any updates?
stupid sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

working on the waterlines for the air to water system...still need to fine some hose..


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Man, i just really want to see some sick videos of the car. Ive been waiting patiently and cant wait much longer!


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Hi gt you can use a digital sensor from a polo on the stock crank .
or you can use a 10k resistor to clean up the signal on the analogue sensor.. 
With the setup you have now are you not worried about the pulley flexing and putting your timing out - or throwing its weight..
Great project can't wait to see it running and finished ...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im in no rush but i work on the car to make it ready to dyno.....it is still winther here in denmark..snow on the road so no driving vids will be made as long as there is snow..
mattjohn im not worried about my trigger wheel i have been running 8k on my daily vr for years without problems on a simular trigger wheel. i made the adapter already to hall sensor so i can run it on the stock trigger wheel instead..it is needed to make sure that the timing stays the same when i advance the vvt.
the crank sensor for the polo you are talking about is it a hall sensor/digital..?what year and engine..?i have worked on vw for over 10 years and never seen any ,eccept an newer rs4 running hall sensor on the crank from stock..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:31 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

1.4 16v polo uses a digital crank sensor - for a magnetti ecu which works great... why are you worried about the timing changing when the vvt is engaged this only advances the cams?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mattjohn)*

i know the 1.4 16v..my mom has one..are you sure it fits in my block..?remember..when i advance the cams i also advance the cam trigger=ign timing is moving...but i have in mind to change and run on the exhaust cam instead because i will only run vvt on the intake.. 


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:37 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

You are telling us a lot of interesting stuff but not how and why...
Why is the ignition advancing when you advance the cams? I thought the ign. timing is related only to the crankshaft position and that the cam sensor gives only info for sequential inject./ignit.
How are you going to replicate the OEM signal for the VVT?
Why use VVT only on the intake?
Sorry for my questions but your project is far too interesting and I have to ask...


_Modified by S3.2 at 10:48 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*

if the home signal on the cam moves..the ecu can start count on another teeth on the crank the the timing is moved the same degrees as between the teeth on the crank..thats why i need the 60-2 so i can teel my ecu what to see without moving the timing. vvt is just running duty cycle so no problem...the reason why i will use the intake is that it will help me alot spooling the bigturbo up..low end power will be a lot higher..exhaust cam can not move so many degrees as the intake cam on a 24v..thats why i dont want to use it.i hope it helps.. thats the best way i can explain it with my bad tecnical english.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:42 AM 1-16-2010_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:05 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

vr the ignition timing should be running off you crank sensor not your cam! 
The only thing that the cam tells the ecu is whether it is 1 or 6 2 or 5 3 or 4 
I think you maybe over complicating things abit .


_Modified by mattjohn at 11:49 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

That polo sensor wont fit a VR6 block, only 4 cyl.


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

it does fit i have one in my r32 block


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_vr the ignition timing should be running off you crank sensor not your cam! 
The only thing that the cam tells the ecu is whether it is 1 or 6 2 or 5 3 or 4 
I think you maybe over complicating things abit .

_Modified by mattjohn at 11:49 AM 1-16-2010_

i know how my ecu works..i have seen what im telling here before..


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i dont have forza
does it have options on the sensors ?


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Sorry for the off topic but can you make me a girdle?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_if the home signal on the cam moves..the ecu can start count on another teeth on the crank the the timing is moved the same degrees as between the teeth on the crank..thats why i need the 60-2 so i can teel my ecu what to see without moving the timing. vvt is just running duty cycle so no problem...the reason why i will use the intake is that it will help me alot spooling the bigturbo up..low end power will be a lot higher..exhaust cam can not move so many degrees as the intake cam on a 24v..thats why i dont want to use it.i hope it helps.. thats the best way i can explain it with my bad tecnical english.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:42 AM 1-16-2010_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:05 AM 1-16-2010_


so what you are trying to say is the cam and crank will lose sync if it is moved too far?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_Sorry for the off topic but can you make me a girdle?

you got pm


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_

so what you are trying to say is the cam and crank will lose sync if it is moved too far?

it will not lose sync,it will sync on the next teeth on the crank instead..thats why the ign timing will change..but no problem i have figured it out


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Hose and custom fittings will be here later this week,so the air to water system will be completed this week..







then i just need some better weather...
i made a small vid today..enjoy..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWxUsUPFdfM


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

very nice, we all cant wait for the warm weather too


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAARRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

sick build, been watching it for a while now and glad to see its come so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_Hose and custom fittings will be here later this week,so the air to water system will be completed this week..







then i just need some better weather...
i made a small vid today..enjoy..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWxUsUPFdfM

What a tease! I saw the title "Golf R36 Turbo in the snow...." and was sure it was going to be AWD donuts! 
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wheres the noise?!?!?!? (im talking about the exhaust







)


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*

those 40 series would of got stuck in 1" of snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_
What a tease! I saw the title "Golf R36 Turbo in the snow...." and was sure it was going to be AWD donuts! 
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















i will be back when it is better weather and my car is tuned with awd donuts on pure asphalt instead..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZN dubs* »_wheres the noise?!?!?!? (im talking about the exhaust







)

3" dump pipe is closed on this video..


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

oh ok i see what you are saying now. cant wait to see this beast in action http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
3" dump pipe is closed on this video..

Can we get a sound clip with it open?


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Rigamortis Rex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rigamortis Rex* »_







coolest build evar.








keeping an eye on it

I'd have to disagree on that the Dusty Mauve has been the sickest build IMO:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158428
This is a strong runner up though.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

got my 38mm water hose today and i completed the ss waterlines in the rear..so my air to water system will be completed this weekend if jeg get my 2 custum fittings.


----------



## bc2240 (Jul 24, 2008)

im late to the party


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (bc2240)*

this is so exciting, I'm starting to think of you as my hero


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_
I'd have to disagree on that the Dusty Mauve has been the sickest build IMO:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158428
This is a strong runner up though.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










maybe in attention to detail/show but as far as pure rawness and powa this build owns all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_
I'd have to disagree on that the Dusty Mauve has been the sickest build IMO:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158428
This is a strong runner up though.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Not even in the same league as this.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

air to water system is now 90% completed..now i only need the customs fittings to complete it. i mapped coldstart, idle ect today so now that rocks...


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_
I'd have to disagree on that the Dusty Mauve has been the sickest build IMO:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158428
This is a strong runner up though.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









You must be kidding...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for individuality for the mauve though.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

bloody more amazing work ,,, all takes time , really hope everything ends up well , ,


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_
I'd have to disagree on that the Dusty Mauve has been the sickest build IMO:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158428
This is a strong runner up though.










two totally different things.


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

I did say, IMO guys, if you don't agree that's cool but to give me the







is not too cool, but whatever, The Dusty Mauve had much more pics, more attention to detail, etc. 
This builds all about power which is NEVER a problem EVER! but again, my opinion is just that, mine.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_I did say, IMO guys, if you don't agree that's cool but to give me the







is not too cool, but whatever, The Dusty Mauve had much more pics, more attention to detail, etc. 
This builds all about power which is NEVER a problem EVER! but again, my opinion is just that, mine.









posting in someone's thread, to say that another build is a better build, is just juvenile. please return to the mk3 forum.


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
posting in someone's thread, to say that another build is a better build, is just juvenile. please return to the mk3 forum.









X2
Not to mention he's a moron for thinking a guy who polished his transmission somehow has one up on VR6-GT42RS...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_I did say, IMO guys, if you don't agree that's cool but to give me the







is not too cool, but whatever, The Dusty Mauve had much more pics, more attention to detail, etc. 
This builds all about power which is NEVER a problem EVER! but again, my opinion is just that, mine.









Nobody has ever told you to spend your time looking in my thread..btw if you can not see any details in my thread you are blind,almost every custom part has details to work the best way.remember this car is NOT a show n shine car.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_








two totally different things.

agree...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Apples to Oranges


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

more arsome work ,, do u do all the modifaction urself regards welding/makeing the custom parts vr6-gt42rs ,


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_more arsome work ,, do u do all the modifaction urself regards welding/makeing the custom parts vr6-gt42rs , 

yes i do..this is a one man build.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_remember this car is NOT a show n shine car.

Keep on contributing.In time you will realize what it is like to be a member of VWVortex.I have said this many times through out this thread but I will say it again to help drone out the silly replies. Excellent work all around! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Cheers to that


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Keep on contributing.In time you will realize what it is like to be a member of VWVortex.I have said this many times through out this thread but I will say it again to help drone out the silly replies. Excellent work all around! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2. 
there are very few true craftsmen like VR6GT42RS anywhere, let alone in the VW scene. It is inspiring to see someone with the knowledge and skill to do what he is doing, and those are the types of builders I really admire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Keep on contributing.In time you will realize what it is like to be a member of VWVortex.I have said this many times through out this thread but I will say it again to help drone out the silly replies. Excellent work all around! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks my friend...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

bloody hell , learning alloy welding is a art on its own ,, ,, ps only just noticed is that a mk2 syrco rear axle with modyfied haldex diff , as did u have to have custom shafts made , or use stock flanges etc ,, woundered as i thought they were differnert to stock mk4 flanges/cv splines ,,u must be wanting to tst drive ,, id be getting itchy feet by now


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

alu welding is not easy,until you learn it..then it is nice to work with..all my cv s are made bigger then stock syncro...

i started working on the inlet pipeing on the gt45 today..big stuff..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:48 AM 1-25-2010_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:50 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

go drive it more
take a video camera


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

we have down to -15degrees celcius right now..and i have no warm inside the car so no thanks..soon the car is ready..so i hope it will be warmer weather soon so i can drive it a little bit before dyno..


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sweet good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
posting in someone's thread, to say that another build is a better build, is just juvenile. please return to the mk3 forum.









well said, have some manners and show some respect....this is the forced induction forum not the show car forum....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Custom fittings ready..so i completed the last lines on the a/w setup today..


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I really like how you don't cut any corners with your build. That part looks like it belongs on the space shuttle..

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

TOP Notch work. This thread, more so your craftmanship never ceases to amaze me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (silverstoned83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoned83* »_I really like how you don't cut any corners with your build. That part looks like it belongs on the space shuttle..


i modifed the inside of the fittings to fit perfect..took some time but it is nice when its done..







and thanks..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (knwledgebase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knwledgebase* »_TOP Notch work. This thread, more so your craftmanship never ceases to amaze me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks..


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
Thanks..









I have been following this build silently, I think I posted one or two times maybe and I am always amazed on how this thing progresses. keep up the great work and I wont ask for the videos of it right now, I will like to ask for them when you have finished it up to your expectations .... you seem to be very patient and definitelly know what you are doing.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome stuff! Will you be using the worm screw clamps for the intercooler couplers or are those temporary?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (huichox4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huichox4* »_
I have been following this build silently, I think I posted one or two times maybe and I am always amazed on how this thing progresses. keep up the great work and I wont ask for the videos of it right now, I will like to ask for them when you have finished it up to your expectations .... you seem to be very patient and definitelly know what you are doing.









Big thanks for being patience http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Awesome stuff! Will you be using the worm screw clamps for the intercooler couplers or are those temporary?

ill use them yes..i can not get that fitting out if i weld it there..then the waterline will hit the boost pipes on the ic..








if you mean the worm screw clams on the boost pipes..then also yes..


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Props to the excellent build along with sharing it for all to see.
I'm in the process of upgrading my fuel system and wondering if you could desribe your layout(the flow).
I see you are feeding both ends of the fuel rail, is there no return or is the return on the fpr?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (radoman57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoman57* »_Props to the excellent build along with sharing it for all to see.
I'm in the process of upgrading my fuel system and wondering if you could desribe your layout(the flow).
I see you are feeding both ends of the fuel rail, is there no return or is the return on the fpr?


one line from the pump then a y pipe so you have 2 lines,then add one of the lines to the end of the fuelrail and the other one to the regulator inlet..then you put an line on the other end of the regulator and over to the fuelrail..return line is as always in the bottom of the regulator. hope it helps.


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

thank you, excellent description.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

intakepipe ready...just need some black hose between the pipe and inlet on the turbo instead..


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*
















huge props to you for the workmanship alone...
can't wait to see the final outcome.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Sir.... that....is ..HOT


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks guys...im satisfied with the result...


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Me too... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

jesus christ!
is that 5"?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes it is 5"


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_yes it is 5"

wow, that is a beast. Great work fitting that so nicely.


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (tuckeje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuckeje* »_
I'd have to disagree on that the Dusty Mauve has been the sickest build IMO:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158428
This is a strong runner up though.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










yeah but this is a R36... with a GT40.. with 4 wheel drive... pefer the look of the other one but its just a fancy VR6 turbo..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

What was your process for polishing the intake pipe after welding it?


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (vrtme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrtme* »_

yeah but this is a R36... with a *GT45* .. with 4 wheel drive... pefer the look of the other one but its just a fancy VR6 turbo.. 

fixed it for u


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (91whitewolfsburg)*

Not that you haven't heard it a millions times over, outstanding work in all aspects of this build. Gives me even more motivation to get cracking on my Syncro VR6T build, someday I'll get my R32 drive-line but for now baby steps for me and Syncro to start. As Isaam said it sucks you have to put up with Vortex guys coming into your thread telling you they feel your build isn't as good as another (especially when it's not even close to being in the same league as yours) but I doubt it really gets to you and really shouldn't. Keep up the good work and keep building my dream http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Excellent!


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

5".... looks like it could suck up birds and small animals without much problem, good thing for the air filter then


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Hey VR6-GT dunno if this question has been asked, but why did you go with the AWIC set-up instead of the FMIC just curious?? Is better for a daily AWIC instead of the FMIC?.. btw fantastic job on the intake and AW fittings







Always top notch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_Hey VR6-GT dunno if this question has been asked, but why did you go with the AWIC set-up instead of the FMIC just curious?? Is better for a daily AWIC instead of the FMIC?.. btw fantastic job on the intake and AW fittings







Always top notch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would think when he takes it to the track hes going to pack it with ice so he can keep everything cool.
Man this build just keeps looking better and better. Keep it up


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for all the nice comments..i go air to water because it is the only way to have a intake temp under the the wind(outside) temperature..


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

quality work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif been following this thread a while


----------



## eur0trash (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

damn!! that f****** crazy man.. any dyno numbers yet, deff watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (eur0trash)*

Damn. You sir are very well endowed... In the way of that giant filter


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

That pipe...
it's HUGE


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

im jelious ur pipe is a inch bigger then mine lol , looks tight put a dam good fit , dose the engine move a lot ,,, u need to give me lessons in tig welding....


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes its huge...







no my engine does not move alot..almost solid mounts...it takes a lot of time to fit 5" the radio is so big...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

tidy , do u have pics of ur engine mounts , as ive tryed 3 sets and basicly rips them to bits when launching in 4wd at 25psi


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_tidy , do u have pics of ur engine mounts , as ive tryed 3 sets and basicly rips them to bits when launching in 4wd at 25psi









no i dont...i made them my self..but just do solid mounts 
,then you dont see that problem any more..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

right ill weld them solid to the inner wings ,,







i can cope with vibration ,







and may save the engine from poping thew the bonett and save replaceing boost hoses


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

watching this.......
this should be very interesting.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_










Hahaha wtf!?


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (knwledgebase)*

this car's some kinda demon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Time for a little update..
Went out for some road tuning the other day..car hits 8k very fast...







and i can only say one thing...r36 spools the gt4508r very nice up compared to my vr6 12v did, when i tested gt4508r one it years ago..and im running bigger housing on the gt45 on my r36...i tested 20psi on the street and it feels good..







still alot of tuning to do..but that will be in the dynapac..i look forward to see the difference in spool up and hp with and without the vvt tuned..and no i dont have any vids







i was busy holding my hands on the steering wheel instead..







bt you guys can get some fresh pics..ill be back..

































_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:54 AM 2-18-2010_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:56 AM 2-18-2010_


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

god, i want your intercooler lol


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (veeyarrSUPERsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veeyarrSUPERsix* »_god, i want your intercooler lol

intercooler, shoot. I want an air filter I can wear as a hat.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
intercooler, shoot. I want an air filter I can wear as a hat.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

No wonder you can't hold the camera:+
what's it doing on 20 psi? around 700?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_No wonder you can't hold the camera:+
what's it doing on 20 psi? around 700?

no numbers..because it was on the road..but it feels very good copared to my daily vrt with 655hp...with almost only the half boost







but yes i think it is a good guess when tuning @20psi is done....


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I can't wait to show this to my evo VIII loving friend


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

OMG OMG OMG OMG, the end is near!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_OMG OMG OMG OMG, the end is near!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hope so..







know the funny part begins..on streets,drag strip ect


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Congratulations on taking the time to do the build properly. definitely a car to watch out for.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

what are your drag setup plans going to be for boost and such?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_Congratulations on taking the time to do the build properly. definitely a car to watch out for. 

Thanks..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_what are your drag setup plans going to be for boost and such?

enough to go 9s on a non prepped strip.


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
enough to go 9s on a non prepped strip.

Jesus! Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
enough to go 9s on a non prepped strip.

damn..!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

there was a 700hp(r32 biturbo,stock engine) mk2 4motion at king of europe 2 years ago,running 9.7..that was on a non prepped strip.. so i can not see why i should not place my goal in the 9s..







but i dont expect it from day one.. i know it will take a lot of time to setup the car..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XinGxIaL9Ts


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:17 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

christ how the hell do poeple get these numbers with stock internals ,bloody amazeing , glad it all come togther for you at last , you must be chuffed so far with it , do u find it seems to pull better in 2wd then in 4wd


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_there was a 700hp(r32 biturbo,stock engine) mk2 4motion at king of europe 2 years ago,running 9.7..that was on a non prepped strip.. so i can not see why i should not place my goal in the 9s..







but i dont expect it from day one.. i know it will take a lot of time to setup the car..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XinGxIaL9Ts

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:17 PM 2-18-2010_


hahaha, Awesome, a Typhoon on King of Europe







I actually saw one of those yesterday.


----------



## SlamYourCupboards (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_










Hey, Im looking into doing this kind of joint for my intake since the pipe Im going to be using is to large to be bendable. I was wondering, is there a formula for this so you get all of the section the right angles according to pipe diameter and radius of the bend? Ive looked around for this but I havent been able to find anything. If not how should I go about doing it?
Any info is greatly, greatly appreciated.
Thanks alot,
Will


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_there was a 700hp(r32 biturbo,stock engine) mk2 4motion at king of europe 2 years ago,running 9.7..that was on a non prepped strip.. so i can not see why i should not place my goal in the 9s..








but i dont expect it from day one.. i know it will take a lot of time to setup the car..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XinGxIaL9Ts

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:17 PM 2-18-2010_

DSG


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
DSG









i know.. but i can not see why i should not shift gear as fast as dsg on my dogbox..







+ i will go with more power..


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

the shifting experience is still 100 times more fun than dsg


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_the shifting experience is still 100 times more fun than dsg 

agree.. and the dsg will not hold big power.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

700 HP aint big horsepower anymore? What has this world come to?


----------



## VWtuner-nl (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

---agree.. and the dsg will not hold big power.---
Which other one does take big power?
This is the most common problem on big power vw`s


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VWtuner-nl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWtuner-nl* »_
---agree.. and the dsg will not hold big power.---
Which other one does take big power?
This is the most common problem on big power vw`s

I know guys in Sweden that use's Volvo 850/V70 5 speed fwd gearboxe's on VW's. And it holds big numbers on fwd Volvo's. And its cheap


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

WOW.. so much win here! Congrats on the finish product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I see 8 sec. daily monster.







waiting for vids patiencely


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (VWtuner-nl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWtuner-nl* »_
---agree.. and the dsg will not hold big power.---
Which other one does take big power?
This is the most common problem on big power vw`s

0A5 is heavy duty.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

ive heard this too , any info or link how they fit these to a vw bell houseing?or spec i assume they may use a adaptorplate ,,as i know they have a nice tall 3rd gear ,,


_Modified by adaptorman at 9:50 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

adaptor plate??? well that sounds like a job for.....well, adaptorman....


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (veeyarrSUPERsix)*

hahahaahhahha dat, dat, dat daaaaaa


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (veeyarrSUPERsix)*

been lurking in the woodworks for a while on this thread,, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to craftsmanship.. waiting patiently for vids also..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (veeyarrSUPERsix)*

drop myself in that one didnt i







i have a 850 2.3 m56 5speed gearbox here and a v6 lump , so maybe time to adapt one ,,,







i do reckon it will hold more power then a stock mk3 vr6 gearbox and have decent ratios too ,,


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (VaGPuncher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaGPuncher* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to craftsmanship.. waiting patiently for vids also..

what he said


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_ive heard this too , any info or link how they fit these to a vw bell houseing?or spec i assume they may use a adaptorplate ,,as i know they have a nice tall 3rd gear ,,

_Modified by adaptorman at 9:50 PM 2-21-2010_

Check Transporter 04- with 3.2l engine and you´ll find what you need..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (David L)*

no user name found with that search bud , any link


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_no user name found with that search bud , any link









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V...r_(T5)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I think he means start with the adapter plate that's used on the T5 to fit the VR6. Same piece as 034 sells.


----------



## mars2 (Sep 16, 2008)

The T5 got 3,2 VR6 24V same as Golf MKIV R32 expet intake manifold that is a bit different because of engine bay space.
I got one of those T5 3.2 V6 with 6 speed gearbox and 4motion.


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I think he means start with the adapter plate that's used on the T5 to fit the VR6. Same piece as 034 sells.

Bingo! But also the 0A5 gearbox.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

0A5 should be the strongest vw gearbox made until date..it is so big and heavy..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

so this is a volvo 850 t5 gearbox 2wd with a modifyed to 4wd , with a vw bellhouseing or something ??? or off a 4wd volvo ? just a bit confrused as i was thinking a volvo 2wd gearbox with a adaptorplate to bolt the volvo gearbox to the vw engine /


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Transporter T5.. not volvo T5.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

no wounder i was confused lol , still i do reckon a volvo 850 t5 turbo m56 gearbox would go well modifyed to a vr6 engine ,,,, 
any updates ,,, vr6-gt42rs


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

So is this 0A5 stronger than the 4WD O2M?
It looks smaller though...
Is the weather any better up there GT42-RS?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_So is this 0A5 stronger than the 4WD O2M?
It looks smaller though...
Is the weather any better up there GT42-RS?


it is not smaller then 02m..it bigger.. strongest oem internals..no weather stil sucks up here.. snow snow and more snow..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

So what car does the 0A5 come in?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

volkswagen transporter T5 van not available in the us. i would love to import one and adapt it in my friends mk3 12v vrt


_Modified by hyperformancevw at 10:47 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## appie (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

here you go: http://cgi.ebay.de/VW-T5-Getri...25f60


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Materialmord.de)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
materialmord i have been reading a lot of places on the internet that the reason why you killed you engine was because you put it in to the wrong gear and it over rev..if thats right, it is not that strange that your engine broke.. an old 2,8 vr6 also brokes if that happent.



_Quote, originally posted by *Materialmord.de* »_
yes that's true but the crank of MK5 is much worse than the MK4 and MK5 when they crank then they will have problems. Please pay attention to the 5 & 3 Zyl, who makes about 700 HP problems.
Please do not think I want to hurt them, I will give him tips

At what rpm did your crank die?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

That gearbox is MASSIVE, i think it won't fit the mk3 chassis by far.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_That gearbox is MASSIVE, i think it won't fit the mk3 chassis by far.

The gearbox it self, looks like a normal 02M to me. But the transferbox looks huge.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

when i worked at vw years ago and the vw t5 came out.. i was told by vw germany,that this t5 gearbox was the strongest ever made.


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Vw specs:
02M = max 350Nm
0A5 = max 500Nm
And since we know what 02M can handle, 0A5 is a beast. A heavy beast. (~70kg)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (David L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David L* »_Vw specs:
02M = max 350Nm
0A5 = max 500Nm
And since we know what 02M can handle, 0A5 is a beast. A heavy beast. (~70kg)

02M R32,TDI etc 650Nm
02M DRP 850Nm
So this must be able to handle 1000Nm


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

do you have a dyno graph? is it making over 500hp yet ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_do you have a dyno graph? is it making over 500hp yet ?

He posted that he boosted 20psi
1+1.37x300=700Hp+ on that test drive







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (David L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David L* »_Vw specs:
02M = max 350Nm
0A5 = max 500Nm
And since we know what 02M can handle, 0A5 is a beast. A heavy beast. (~70kg)

Thats nice and all but that leaves I-4 guys out of the equation


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

sadface 4 me


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Thats nice and all but that leaves I-4 guys out of the equation


















I guess we all have to stick to 3k dollar quaife boxes


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_








I guess we all have to stick to 3k dollar quaife boxes

If one could find 02C's in decent condition then we could always go the SQS route. I did not think Quaife made anything for the 02M? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

what about the tdi offered in the t5? is that not the same transmission?
you can buy dog gears for the 02m from quaiffe but you better save enough for a bottle of lube at $6700 you're gonna need it










_Modified by hyperformancevw at 5:00 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
If one could find 02C's in decent condition then we could always go the SQS route. I did not think Quaife made anything for the 02M? Can anyone confirm?

Im running quaife dogkit on this car


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i think the I4 people can go with the T5 2.5tdi gearbox..that gearbox has the right angle on clutch side housing. it was because of the new 2.5tdi torque monster they made this stronger gearbox.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

so the tdi T5 trans is even stronger than the vr6?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i think the I4 people can go with the T5 2.5tdi gearbox..that gearbox has the right angle on clutch side housing. it was because of the new 2.5tdi torque monster they made this stronger gearbox.

thats what i was thinking for the I4 blocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

Sick!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
Im running quaife dogkit on this car









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_at $6700 you're gonna need it









At 6700 it better be made of Titanium....


----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

lmao. Funny seeing a monsterous Golf getting stuck in the snow.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

heck ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

There is a kid in all of us.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah..grip and summer tires does not match..







but it sounds good..


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

oh man that thing sounds wicked


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

that fuel pump sounds like a supercharger haha!


----------



## dragothur (Mar 8, 2010)

Crazy build, very impressive. Why im here can you explain your thinking behind using the R32 from the passat and not the R32 from the golf? Cheers


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

there is a 3.6l vr in the passat thats even closer to being inline 10 degree instead of 15


----------



## dragothur (Mar 8, 2010)

Not quite the point i was getting at i'll have to quiz VR6 if he dosnt mind. Like i said stunning build you are a Vdub hero 


_Modified by dragothur at 4:07 PM 3-9-2010_


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (dragothur)*

the passat and golf did not have the same engine. the golf R32 had a 3.2l 24 valve VR6 and this engine is a 3.6l 24 valve VR6 from the passat R36. so he used it because it is a bigger engine.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (JoeyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeyVR6* »_the passat and golf did not have the same engine. the golf R32 had a 3.2l 24 valve VR6 and this engine is a 3.6l 24 valve VR6 from the passat R36. so he used it because it is a bigger engine.

And because it flows more...


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

.......and as the saying goes, there's no replacement for displacement.


----------



## newyear2010 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (split71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *split71* »_.......and as the saying goes, there's no replacement for displacement.









sure there is--------> high revs and forced induction. This isn't 1960 muscle cars anymore. Get with the times bro


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (newyear2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newyear2010* »_
sure there is--------> high revs and forced induction. This isn't 1960 muscle cars anymore. Get with the times bro









You didn't see his:







?
We all know this to be true. a 3.6L VR6 with a diesel earthmover sized turbo isn't exactly 1960's muscle car material either. Your argument doesn't make much sense in this context.


_Modified by Ph8 at 11:08 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## veeyarrSUPERsix (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (Ph8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ph8* »_
You argument...


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

the ports on the 3.6l head are much bigger than the r32, head which had bigger ports than the 2.8l 24v heads. The 3.6l motor is basically just better in every way than any of the old 24v motors.


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

hah funny video. snow much?! lol


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (stuuu)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REoT4qB4CkQ
this has to be posted here.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REoT4qB4CkQ
this has to be posted here.

Why..??this has nothing to do with my build.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i hope to have the car ready for race the 24. april.. there is a small event with some 1/8 mile race on a non prepped strip.. so my plan is to test the car with low power(around 700) and see how everything works..hopefully there will come som vids from the event...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

good luck dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i hope to have the car ready for race the 24. april.. there is a small event with some 1/8 mile race on a non prepped strip.. so my plan is to test the car* with low power(around 700)* and see how everything works..hopefully there will come som vids from the event...









thats the best part


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_good luck dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i hope to have the car ready for race the 24. april.. there is a small event with some 1/8 mile race on a non prepped strip.. so my plan is to test the car with low power(around 700) and see how everything works..hopefully there will come som vids from the event...










Dont forget Kjula also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If the damn snow is gone until then


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Dont forget Kjula also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If the damn snow is gone until then









When is kjula..? i need to order this and mount it.. http://www.finess.se/Undersido....html


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:57 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
When is kjula..? i need to order this and mount it.. http://www.finess.se/Undersido....html

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:57 AM 3-12-2010_

http://www.zatzy.com/dragracin....html
dont forget that you need approved race gear.
Någon typ av godkänd overall eller liknande


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
Why..??this has nothing to do with my build.

welll...
though it doesn't have the same motor. common goal is similar. in some way its a precursor of things to come from you. I saw it and thought of this thread for some reason. I guess I was wrong oh well.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

hi pal well i carnt fault anything youve done , and still have to say its my fav and best build therd on vortex from start to near on finish ,, realy hope everything goes 101 percent perfect for you ,,







never seen anything as top notch regards engine build / and custom work taking place on a vw build , surely you must be chuffed , how its turned out


----------



## dragothur (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the dog kit, how come you went for the mk4 gearbox and not a mk5? cheers


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (newyear2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newyear2010* »_
sure there is--------> high revs and forced induction. This isn't 1960 muscle cars anymore. Get with the times bro









Really? SO, let me settle this for you and your little mind.
Take an R36 Motor and a R32 Motor. We know the obvious, 3.6L vs 3.2L. Now, to make this catered to your argument, lets put the same parts on both motors. 
Same turbo, same cams, same valvetrain (fit for their own motors of course), same header, same intake manifold, same tune.
Who makes more power big guy? Your right, the R36. So what's the point of displacement? Or even a turbo? 
* the goal of making more power is trying to flow more air more effieciently and more displacement does this, and you can't change that*
















_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_the ports on the 3.6l head are much bigger than the r32, head which had bigger ports than the 2.8l 24v heads. The 3.6l motor is basically just better in every way than any of the old 24v motors. 

and this just proves my statement.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (split71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *split71* »_
Really? SO, let me settle this for you and your little mind.
Take an R36 Motor and a R32 Motor. We know the obvious, 3.6L vs 3.2L. Now, to make this catered to your argument, lets put the same parts on both motors. 
Same turbo, same cams, same valvetrain (fit for their own motors of course), same header, same intake manifold, same tune.
Who makes more power big guy? Your right, the R36. So what's the point of displacement? Or even a turbo? 
* the goal of making more power is trying to flow more air more effieciently and more displacement does this, and you can't change that*















and this just proves my statement.


there still is no replacement for displacement. There's a very obvious reason V8 guys are throwin' down 700+WHP on 7 or 8 psi.


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
there still is no replacement for displacement. There's a very obvious reason V8 guys are throwin' down 700+WHP on 7 or 8 psi. 

I know, that's what i originally stated


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (dragothur)*

Any reason why a mk5 02M/02Q should be used?
02M DRP from Euro mk4 V6 4motion is the strongest 02M. With the Quaife setup I dont see any reason why a 02Q should be used.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://www.zatzy.com/dragracin....html
dont forget that you need approved race gear.
Någon typ av godkänd overall eller liknande









as far as i can see the dragracing stuff from finess is build in the right dimensions,to be approved.. so i ordered it today..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 7:39 AM 3-16-2010_


----------



## newyear2010 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
there still is no replacement for displacement. There's a very obvious reason V8 guys are throwin' down 700+WHP on 7 or 8 psi. 

*
If that is so, then why do F1 and indy cars use small displacement engines







they can make 1000hp pr liter, and save alot of weight with a small engine








<<boost is a good replacement for displacement when you don't have much room to work with. >>
True, but boost (whether turbo or supercharging) is basically making the engine think it is larger than it actually is.
An engine is an air pump. The more you can pump through it, the more fuel you can add, therefore the more power you can make.
A small engine can only pump so much air naturally aspirated. But add forced induction and you force more air through than the engine can on its own, and you basically have a bigger engine in a small package. (as long as the internal parts can stand the added power).
Forced induction basically gives people what they really want: A bigger engine. They don't have the room for a V8, so bolt on a blower or turbo, and you have nearly the same thing.
* 
also remember, *HP* is a function of *RPM's* 


_Modified by newyear2010 at 1:06 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (newyear2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newyear2010* »_
*
If that is so, then why do F1 and indy cars use small displacement engines







they can make 1000hp pr liter, and save alot of weight with a small engine








<<boost is a good replacement for displacement when you don't have much room to work with. >>
True, but boost (whether turbo or supercharging) is basically making the engine think it is larger than it actually is.
An engine is an air pump. The more you can pump through it, the more fuel you can add, therefore the more power you can make.
A small engine can only pump so much air naturally aspirated. But add forced induction and you force more air through than the engine can on its own, and you basically have a bigger engine in a small package. (as long as the internal parts can stand the added power).
Forced induction basically gives people what they really want: A bigger engine. They don't have the room for a V8, so bolt on a blower or turbo, and you have nearly the same thing.
* 
also remember, *HP* is a function of *RPM's* 

_Modified by newyear2010 at 1:06 PM 3-16-2010_

Please find another place to dicuss this..i have allready told why i used this engine (because of the high flow.. not because it is a 3,6..and also because i wanted to try something new instead of the old 12v).


----------



## newyear2010 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

sorry man, i was just trying to explain to the other guy. I have nothing against your r36 build. Good luck


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (newyear2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newyear2010* »_sorry man, i was just trying to explain to the other guy. I have nothing against your r36 build. Good luck









No problem







and thanks..


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (newyear2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newyear2010* »_
*
If that is so, then why do F1 and indy cars use small displacement engines







they can make 1000hp pr liter, and save alot of weight with a small engine








* 


1000 hp/liter?








show me


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Denniswhat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denniswhat* »_
1000 hp/liter?








show me

They used to make close to 1000hp/litre in the 80s


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

Another reason they make retarded power from small engines is a properly designed turbo system. I never see on here where people measure their pressure ratio, exhaust manifold vs intake.
These cars at high boost would have more pressure in the intake than the exhaust, and thus suffered much less exhaust reversion than any street car here


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

5.4 bar ...., HOLY CRAPPAHULAAAAA


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

This is probably the BMW engine (4 cylinder) but is actually the 2nd more powerful. The strongest engine was the Renault which was a V6, 1500cc also. It produced [email protected] bar, but in many races the red light would light up on the dash indicating more than 5 bar boost (and more than 1500Hp). That's why they were 7 years champions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VR6-GT42 please tell us there is no more snow and give us an update!!!
Or put the car on a train and come to Greece. We have warm sunny days, mint condition dynos and beautiful girls.


----------



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

*Re: (S3.2)*

best build thread on vortex....ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you've got amazing fab skills....that exhaust mani with 6 channel wbo2 is artwork. 
this is the car i always dreamed of building if i had the money (and your fab skills). i remember the first time i pulled the manifolds off a 3.6 and saw those ports.







it's too bad the FSI hits a wall. i can't even imagine what the power curve would be like with more compression and FSI if the fuel could be made to keep up. 
amazing project.







add me to the list of people anxiously awaiting video. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_
VR6-GT42 please tell us there is no more snow and give us an update!!!
Or put the car on a train and come to Greece. We have warm sunny days, mint condition dynos and beautiful girls.









Sounds good i Greece







snow is almost gone now.. and the sun has been shining for alost a week ..







i hope the weather will hold this weekend so i can come out and test some on the roads..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 2:33 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (H2OVWRacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2OVWRacr* »_best build thread on vortex....ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you've got amazing fab skills....that exhaust mani with 6 channel wbo2 is artwork. 
this is the car i always dreamed of building if i had the money (and your fab skills). i remember the first time i pulled the manifolds off a 3.6 and saw those ports.







it's too bad the FSI hits a wall. i can't even imagine what the power curve would be like with more compression and FSI if the fuel could be made to keep up. 
amazing project.







add me to the list of people anxiously awaiting video. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man..


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

leaving for the DK once again on business this weekend, then over to London 2 days later, i HAVE to see this car while i am in the DK


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the old "no replacement for displacement" is about one of the dumbest things i've ever heard. you hear people say this **** all the time. stop.
---
here's a blurb on F1technical.com
link to the article: http://www.f1technical.net/articles/4 (very good read)
"- *All F1 engines are naturally aspirated V8's of 2400cc*
- *Engines are limited to 18,000rpm*"
"Even so, without fiercely looking for improvements, a current F1 engine is a highly interesting piece of engineering, in total consisting of 5000 seperate parts, 1500 of which are moving.* It is estimated that when in operation, a new F1 engine can produce around 720hp, but would be able to reach up to 780hp and above 20,000rpm if there would not be a limit on engine revolutions*."

I understand that this is cutting edge technology but F1 has been using small engines for ages. some of the qualifying cars in the 80's were estimated at over 1200 hp. they were turbo charged though and they would switch the turbo's out for the actual race. all in under 3L of displacement.
and if you are really into this argument look up some brazilian VW drag cars. 8v's and 16v's with almost 1000hp. 
----
there's also a guy on the vortex who hit 208mhp at the texas mile last year in his VRt.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4613098
video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMkkRJaY90g



_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:24 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_the old "no replacement for displacement" is about one of the dumbest things i've ever heard. you hear people say this **** all the time. stop.
---
here's a blurb on F1technical.com
link to the article: http://www.f1technical.net/articles/4 (very good read)
"- *All F1 engines are naturally aspirated V8's of 2400cc*
- *Engines are limited to 18,000rpm*"
"Even so, without fiercely looking for improvements, a current F1 engine is a highly interesting piece of engineering, in total consisting of 5000 seperate parts, 1500 of which are moving.* It is estimated that when in operation, a new F1 engine can produce around 720hp, but would be able to reach up to 780hp and above 20,000rpm if there would not be a limit on engine revolutions*."

I understand that this is cutting edge technology but F1 has been using small engines for ages. some of the qualifying cars in the 80's were estimated at over 1200 hp. they were turbo charged though and they would switch the turbo's out for the actual race. all in under 3L of displacement.
and if you are really into this argument look up some brazilian VW drag cars. 8v's and 16v's with almost 1000hp. 
----
there's also a guy on the vortex who hit 208mhp at the texas mile last year in his VRt.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4613098
video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMkkRJaY90g

_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:24 AM 3-18-2010_

X2,000,000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*

stop hijacking the thread


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome thread, amazing build!
A couple of questions if you don't mind. Is there actually any differences between the crank in the R36 and the crank in a regular 3.6 VR6 fsi in the Passat?
in your estimation, how much of a difference in strength is there between taking the 3.2 block and boring it out and just using the 3.6 block? You bored your out right? I only ask because the R36 nor the 3.2fsi are available here in the States.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (audiguy05)*

subscribed


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (audiguy05)*

no, he is using a real 3.6 block with R32 head


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_no, he is using a real 3.6 block with R32 head

No I'm pretty sure he's using the R36 head too.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_all the vw numbers om my engine is R36 except the custom parts..







call i what you want.. i call i and r36.







but when you want to be so correct..then call it a bored 3,2 FSI,becase the engine i build this on was never called R32 ,all r32 is non fsi and old design 15 degress(mk4-5) my engine is from the new passat and its called 3,2 FSI(and is the new type like the r36 10.6 degree and FSI.. over and out









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:35 AM 6-25-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:37 AM 6-25-2009_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:38 AM 6-25-2009_


He is stating here what the motor is. I am curious about the actually difference in strength between the two because I want to turbo a 3.6 myself.


_Modified by audiguy05 at 9:39 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (audiguy05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiguy05* »_

He is stating here what the motor is. I am curious about the actually difference in strength between the two because I want to turbo a 3.6 myself.

_Modified by audiguy05 at 9:39 AM 3-19-2010_

I used the 3,2 fsi block because i wanted fresh cylinder walls without going overbore(so im not over 89mm bore)..i wanted strong cylinderwalls because i want to go high boost/numbers..


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
I used the 3,2 fsi block because i wanted fresh cylinder walls without going overbore(so im not over 89mm bore)..i wanted strong cylinderwalls because i want to go high boost/numbers..









You can bore it out and run really high boost on thin cylinder walls. It has been done many a times. Don't be scared


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

I went out for a 100 km test drive today..it feels very nice to be pushed hard back in the seat







but i almost getting crazy because of that noisy aeromotive pump








Pics from the roadtrip..









































_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:28 AM 3-22-2010_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:37 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
I used the 3,2 fsi block because i wanted fresh cylinder walls without going overbore(so im not over 89mm bore)..i wanted strong cylinderwalls because i want to go high boost/numbers..









On your block bored out, if you were to pull the head off and look at the deck of it and a 3.6 deck, would there be any noticeable difference in wall thickness between cylinders and water jackets and such?
I'm wondering if I could get away with aftermarket rods, factory bore JE pistons like yours and a re-hone on a low mileage 3.6 fsi motor.
I appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions, here in the states are offerings for engines are quite limited. Thanks again.

_Modified by audiguy05 at 9:29 AM 3-22-2010_

_Modified by audiguy05 at 9:30 AM 3-22-2010_


_Modified by audiguy05 at 9:42 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (audiguy05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiguy05* »_
On your block bored out, if you were to pull the head off and look at the deck of it and a 3.6 deck, would there be any noticeable difference in wall thickness between cylinders and water jackets and such?
I appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions, here in the states are offering for engines are quite limited. Thanks again.

i think those two blocks are the same.. the 3,6 is just a overbored/stroked 3,2 fsi..they look the same..
i dont know what your goal is but i think a low milage r36(with a re-hone and rods,pistons)should be good a lot of power. 


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:35 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## supershqipa (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (VR6-GT42RS)*

AHh man that is soo sick


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sleeper for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sleeper score 9.5/10 until you rev it


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Scorp67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scorp67* »_Sleeper score 9.5/10 until you rev it









yeah..







trust me when i say.. a lot of people did this



































today..funny when people dont expect anything from a almost stock looking mk2..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

lol carnt fault you vr6 , total sleeper and u get these little boy racers think erm ill just over this old mk2 lol then suddernly a old mk2 comes to life , killing anything what comes near , have to say you must have a big grin on your face lol , because i surely would , mind i know mines only a r32 hybrid 4wd but in a mk1 soon drops a few faces lol ,, truely outstanding work , 10 out 10 from me , here in the u.k .....really hope everything goes well


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks adaptorman.. everything works well so far..







next thing i will do,is to work on the aem setup so i can run both cams(vvt) with feed back..when it works i will go to dyno..


----------



## MaX-TuRbO (Jan 8, 2009)

This car has got to be the best sleeper ever created, i've pretty much read this from the start and your work and attension to detail is incredible. I would love to see this at Santa Pod this year, would you consider coming over and take on the UK cars. 
Are you gonna get some videos up???


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (MaX-TuRbO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaX-TuRbO* »_This car has got to be the best sleeper ever created, i've pretty much read this from the start and your work and attension to detail is incredible. I would love to see this at Santa Pod this year, would you consider coming over and take on the UK cars. 
Are you gonna get some videos up???

thanks.. ill go to a lot of races this year here in europe.i hope that santa pod will be one of them







i dont have any vids from todays drive..i was on the trip by myself..







there will be vids from the dyno..thats for sure..and i hope that some of my friends will make some vids from next months race..


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
thanks.. ill go to a lot of races this year here in europe.i hope that santa pod will be one of them







i dont have any vids from todays drive..i was on the trip by myself..







there will be vids from the dyno..thats for sure..and i hope that some of my friends will make some vids from next months race..

Cant wait to see this baby in action


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*

cant let this come off the first page, way to awsome..


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

bump for the most epic sleeper to exist


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Little update for now...my car is now running 18psi with a rev limit at 7200rpm..(i want to start out a little safe..)it feels very good/crazy..







so i think im going to be ready for the streetrace track next month..i think i will go [email protected] instead to start out with.. out from what i see on the fuel map..the car holds power the hole way to 7200rpm..(and to the r36 guys saying power drops yearl on stock cams...?this is still on STOCK cams









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:36 PM 3-31-2010_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:37 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

You said a while ago that you will be getting custom ground cams to your desired specs, but that you would try stock cams first, then see the gains from custom cams... Have you ordered/ looked into getting some custom cams yet? How long until you expect to get them in?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_You said a while ago that you will be getting custom ground cams to your desired specs, but that you would try stock cams first, then see the gains from custom cams... Have you ordered/ looked into getting some custom cams yet? How long until you expect to get them in?

as i said.. i would start out with stock cams so i can compare when i get custom cams in this engine..i will test full boost on stock cams befpre i will change


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_You said a while ago that you will be getting custom ground cams to your desired specs, but that you would try stock cams first, then see the gains from custom cams... Have you ordered/ looked into getting some custom cams yet? How long until you expect to get them in?

Outstanding!!!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

What's the targeted full boost when racing?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_What's the targeted full boost when racing?

around 30 psi...


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
and to the r36 guys saying power drops yearl on stock cams...?this is still on STOCK cams










Yeah and a turbo bigger than my head helps a bit...








Question:
Aren't you afraid to rev that high with such a long crank stroke?
(Piston speed will sky rocket!)


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no im not afraid of that..







we went out to make a vid today..but the wind kills the sound







i will try one of the next days again if the weather is better..


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

post it anyways!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no... ill be back with a good video instead..


----------



## MaX-TuRbO (Jan 8, 2009)

Finally been waiting along time see this!


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (MaX-TuRbO)*








cant wait for a new vid.


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

*awaits video*


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (stuuu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuuu* »_*awaits video*

impatiently


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

you should name the car " Sweet Jesus"
cause you know thats what everybody's reaction will be


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Small video for now.. no launch control or antilag.. enjoy for now..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMOC4-FfihU


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

so the car is tuned already? wow.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Goddamn


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_Small video for now.. no launch control or antilag.. enjoy for now..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMOC4-FfihU

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_leaving for the DK once again on business this weekend, then over to London 2 days later, i HAVE to see this car while i am in the DK

give me a message when you will be in Denmark.. then you can come by and see my car..


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
as i said.. i would start out with stock cams so i can compare when i get custom cams in this engine..i will test full boost on stock cams befpre i will change









Speaking of cams. Have you measured your oem cams? BLV head?


----------



## MaX-TuRbO (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_Small video for now.. no launch control or antilag.. enjoy for now..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMOC4-FfihU

Wow can't wait to see it on full boost. If u make it over to Santa pod this year Im there mate. When you start racing I think u should have a camera pointing out of the window at your oppenents face as you take off.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

That was awesome, congrats!! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the nice comments..maybe i will go out and make some more video tomorrow..


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Need some more road for the next vid








I like how quiet the exhaust is relative to a lot of other cars. Most people like it too loud IMO. I like to hear the turbo.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


----------



## carsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Bloody hell...thats awesome!!!!


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (carsey)*

HOLY JEEZ!!!!


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

sounds fuggin amazing man!
i can actually hear the turbo over the exhaust - ****in awesome
more vid!!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

brilliant , what a crazy motor,, with the right parts and combo , everytime i see it i amazes me ,, words carnt explain and great spool boost after gear changes , i couldnt get my vvt working with other modules which i fitted to a after market ecu , so ive ripped my r32 hybrid out and having to use a old mk3 vr6 did a few little custom ideas which may ha=elp , i.e skimed down pistons 8 compression , 02m eff 6 speed gearbox 4wd/ twin scroll manifold and short runner meen made if i get a decent 450 il be will chuffed as the twin turbo idea wasnt working correctly so single turbo , (when i find one ,







,, KEEP IT UP THOW GREAT BUILD , really wish you al the best in every way


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

we went out to make some more video today..so i will post a new better video later today..


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_we went out to make some more video today..so i will post a new better video later today..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EODjyvTelLI


----------



## MaX-TuRbO (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EODjyvTelLI

Once again mate stunning!!! Need some more vids out on the roads


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_Small video for now.. no launch control or antilag.. enjoy for now..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMOC4-FfihU

HOLYSH!T... this thing is a beast. would like to see some vids on the hwy at full boost.


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*

I have been waiting soooooo long to see that! Congrats man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Thank you so much for putting those videos up! I love the end of the video pulling 4 gears. When's the first run down the 1/4 mile?


_Modified by Weiss at 10:22 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

24th this month but thats only 1/8 mile.. remember this is still low boost, timing and on normal pump gas.i like the run 1-4 also








_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Thank you so much for putting those videos up! I love the end of the video pulling 4 gears. When's the first run down the 1/4 mile?

_Modified by Weiss at 10:22 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think the first 5 seconds of the video are the best... when you get going sideways a little bit, that was epic
congrats


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Said it before and i'll say it again......absolutely amazing car!


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_Said it before and i'll say it again......absolutely amazing car!









X 2!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_i think the first 5 seconds of the video are the best... when you get going sideways a little bit, that was epic
congrats


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

Amazing, Props to one of the best builds i have ever seen on the TEX. Wish I could see this in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BlackNight)*

how much hp does tthis thing have


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
give me a message when you will be in Denmark.. then you can come by and see my car..









damn it. wish i could have come to see the car. fuggin airport lost my luggage, and it was only a 2 day trip, so i didn't have my laptop. i would normally bring it as carry-on but for some reason they wouldn't let me. i believe i am leaving for DK again at the begining of May, so hopefully then i can see it. ironically enough, the second day i was in London, i get a call saying that my luggage finally arived.....in the DK, so i just had it sent home and got it yesterday. i am so over travelling, but damn if the money isn't awesome


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

droooool


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

wow, this thing looks so nasty. Great vids.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

this thing is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

wow this thing will be ridiculous at 30psi.....


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_wow this thing will be ridiculous at 30psi.....

Only 30. That thing can handle way more. BOOST IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yah for vids


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Scorp67)*

Phukk my work for blocking this video.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Congrats on getting it out for some drives.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks all of you for the nice comments..ill see what it put down on 30 psi and q16..and if its not enough..ill just boost it more..







but i dont think its needed.. its not a 12 valve..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:14 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

nice! been waiting to see this in action


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_Small video for now.. no launch control or antilag.. enjoy for now..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMOC4-FfihU


/internet


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_

/internet

This.
Now i just want to see some video shot from the passenger seat, maybe with the exhaust bypass open?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_

/internet

roflmfao
Finally we can see some vids in action, i love it!!!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

ROFLCON!


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

goddamn. thats all I have to say.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

HOLY sh!t that is the nicest car i have ever seen. I would never read 50 pages of a anything if i didn't love the hell out of it. I am actually in the process of trying to build my own vr6 turbo 4 motion but here in the US we do not have anygood cars to get parts from like you guys do. So if you ever come across a b3 passat syncro drive train or something like that let me know i need parts. But anyway get those vids with full boost im definitely watching this thread.


----------



## elguapopassat (Oct 18, 2008)

holy wow...............................


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (86blueberry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86blueberry* »_HOLY sh!t that is the nicest car i have ever seen. I would never read 50 pages of a anything if i didn't love the hell out of it. I am actually in the process of trying to build my own vr6 turbo 4 motion but here in the US we do not have anygood cars to get parts from like you guys do. So if you ever come across a b3 passat syncro drive train or something like that let me know i need parts. But anyway get those vids with full boost im definitely watching this thread.









that thing would shred a syncro set up on low boost. haldex or gtfo


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG ! Jaw Droppin awesomeness lol Wow man ive tracked this thread since the beggining all i can say it effin Awesome


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi gt is your max power at 5400rpm - please post dyno graph..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_Hi gt is your max power at 5400rpm - please post dyno graph..

what





















its not a diesel engine..car has not been to the dyno yet..but out from what i can see on my fuelmap..max power is at 7200rpm.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_5400rpm


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_what its not a diesel engine..

hehehe


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Very nice, very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dyno and more videos please...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

ill race it the 24th this month.. there will be vids from there..


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_ill race it the 24th this month.. there will be vids from there..









In car I hope! Doesn't matter tho, anything will be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

when will the car go on the dyno would really like to see the graph and the power in the later revs..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_when will the car go on the dyno would really like to see the graph and the power in the later revs..

some day in the future when i have q16 so i can go high boost..you are wrong if you dont think this car has top end power..







it puls hard all the way to the rev limit.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_when will the car go on the dyno would really like to see the graph and the power in the later revs..

Lol man... it's a GT45... it's not going to run out of steam very easy...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
Lol man... it's a GT45... it's not going to run out of steam very easy...

agree...and i dont understand where matt get the number 5400rpm from.. this engine has peak power from stock at 6600rpm..and that will only be higher with a big turbo on..


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
agree...and i dont understand where matt get the number 5400rpm from.. .

I think he gets it from his ass, like most other things he says...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_
I think he gets it from his ass, like most other things he says...


----------



## iSpeed (Jul 20, 2009)

Simply a work of beauty. Kudos to the maker!


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

guys come on when the car makes no top end power I don't want you guys crying ...
please show me a dyno graph when you get one then we shall see who the ass is


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_guys come on when the car makes no top end power I don't want you guys crying ...
please show me a dyno graph when you get one then we shall see who the ass is









There will always be haters.. and mattjohn out from every post you have posted in my thread i know that you are one of them..show me somthing better that you have build..or **** the way out of my thread with your negative attitude..ill show you topend power just wait till i have the time to dyno it..right now its more needed to fix the last importent things before the race the 24th. over and out.


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:55 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_guys come on when the car makes no top end power I don't want you guys crying ...
please show me a dyno graph when you get one then we shall see who the ass is











you just wish you could have a car like this.

VR6-GT42RS, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on a great build


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_guys come on when the car makes no top end power I don't want you guys crying ...
please show me a dyno graph when you get one then we shall see who the ass is









So, assuming you're smart enough to read the response that this engine makes peak power at 6,600rpm STOCK, I have to think that your theory is adding a giant fu(king GT45 to the equation will... Move the powerband to the left?








VR6-GT42RS: I'm sure you'll be turning some heads at the upcoming race. I vote for telling everyone there that it's stock until after the first run


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*

Lol, you might fool someone until it is started up... heh.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (mattjohn)*

Maybe we will listen when you learn how to form a sentence.
actually....no we still wont listen.....


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Can't wait for the 24th.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
There will always be haters.. and mattjohn out from every post you have posted in my thread i know that you are one of them..show me somthing better that you have build..or **** the way out of my thread with your negative attitude..ill show you topend power just wait till i have the time to dyno it..right now its more needed to fix the last importent things before the race the 24th. over and out.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:55 PM 4-12-2010_

yeah, dudes pretty much a moron. he is probably from the HT forums or something trying to make a comparison on how sh!tty his Honda really is. do you plan on getting this on the dyno before or after this race on the 24th? i would assume before so you can get the tune right for the race, but we shall soon see what this beast is capable of


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Im pretty sure that he is the same idiot, ho said a long time ago that my engine was dead ,without knowing anything about my build..both users is from uk and both,has only watched/posted in my thread...dyno will be after the 24th...i dont care about numbers right now..it have more the enough power to start out with..








I think this works okey







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQATdqmuPkY in the video i almost hit the rpm limit in 4th gear on a 1/8mile..rpm limit in 4th gear=111mph

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:57 AM 4-13-2010_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:07 AM 4-13-2010_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:53 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i got this home today..








And to the hybrids vr6 guys asking me about stuff.. here is it...
















From the left.. Vr6 12v,vr6 24v,vr6 24v fsi


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i got this home today..











Chromoly?


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

ughhh fuggin badass!!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*

subscribed


----------



## Turdvr6 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow... You sir are a god. I believe if you pair with chip foose you could run the world and no one would complain. You should probably be written into the bible somewhere.


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Turdvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turdvr6* »_Wow... You sir are a god. I believe if you pair with chip foose you could run the world and no one would complain. You should probably be written into the bible somewhere.

Can you imagine? Drivetrain by this guy, body styling by chip foose? Would be ammmaaazing


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*

So what you're showing us with the head gaskets is that these blocks are not interchangeable?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_Im pretty sure that he is the same idiot, ho said a long time ago that my engine was dead ,without knowing anything about my build..both users is from uk and both,has only watched/posted in my thread...dyno will be after the 24th...i dont care about numbers right now..it have more the enough power to start out with..








I think this works okey







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQATdqmuPkY in the video i almost hit the rpm limit in 4th gear on a 1/8mile..rpm limit in 4th gear=111mph

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:57 AM 4-13-2010_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:07 AM 4-13-2010_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:53 AM 4-13-2010_

I counted slightly over 7 seconds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds to be good enough for very low 11's, high 10's...Good luck!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I counted slightly over 7 seconds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds to be good enough for very low 11's, high 10's...Good luck!

i did the same thing..







around 7 straight on the video..but we will see the right numbers next weekend..







if i can get a 7 straight next weekend im very happy..that would be the same as [email protected]/4mile 


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:04 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now my car is ready for the race on saturday..







engine bay is completed,mounted kn filter on the valvecover today and aem boost solenoid...i added mph signal in my ems so now ill see if we can find the time to setup launch control and a little higher boost from 2. gear..







i added the oem g60 styling on the outside to..


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

cant wait to hear how it does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_cant wait to hear how it does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We will see







first time ill race it on time







and on a non prepped track..we are working on a ams evo gt47billet..maybe i can get a movie where i race him


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

that will be too sick! nice test for both cars


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_that will be too sick! nice test for both cars









yeah but i know i dont have a chance..that evo ran 9.01 last year with a gt4202 and 1040hp he is europes fastest evo







..and im on low boost,streettires and yeah a lot of other things that does not help me







anyway it could be a good race..


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

how long before you can get that thing to the dyno?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_how long before you can get that thing to the dyno?

i guess you mean my car..?some time after the race when i get my racefuel..car is ready..


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: my R36 bigturbo build.. (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_The Sick Gets Sicker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 billion


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

sounds good looking to see that 1000hp mark i hope


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
We will see







first time ill race it on time







and on a non prepped track..we are working on a ams evo gt47billet..maybe i can get a movie where i race him
















pics of said evo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

1. Let us know how it does Saturday.
2. Get video.
3. Go to the dyno on Sunday
4. Get video.
5. Get video of said Evo.
6. Make over 1,000 AWHP
7. Take a nap after so much awesomeness.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nothing will happen sunday..i will go out and get drunk after a hopefully good race..







rest of it is possible










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:10 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_nothing will happen sunday..i will go out and get drunk after a hopefully good race..







rest of it is possible









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:10 PM 4-20-2010_

hehe














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_1. Let us know how it does Saturday.
2. Get video.
3. Go to the dyno on Sunday
4. Get video.
5. Get video of said Evo.
6. Make over 1,000 AWHP
7. Take a nap after so much awesomeness. 


lather, rinse, repeat the next week


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_
lather, rinse, repeat the next week









as necessary


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_1. Let us know how it does Saturday.
2. Get video.
3. Go to the dyno on Sunday
4. Get video.
5. Get video of said Evo.
6. Make over 1,000 AWHP
7. Take a nap after so much awesomeness. 









x2 Indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

bad news... (we raised the boost today..and it feels crazy.. car slipped on all 4 wheels in 3. gear







) but the bad thing is that it lifted the head and blew the head gasket







so no racing for me..i think i will take the head of on monday..
we started up the gt47 billet powered evo today and it will be tuned tomorrow..


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

That's terrible... oh well, more work!!
You know when you safety wire an important bolt? you need to stud the head studs... like a solid safety wire...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (jettaflair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaflair* »_That's terrible... oh well, more work!!
You know when you safety wire an important bolt? you need to stud the head studs... like a solid safety wire...

This is not my first build so i know how to do..







this time i will go with bigger custom head bolts...oem head bolts was what killed the head gasket.. nothing else..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:03 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

with all that cylinder pressure i would believe it


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes.. 23 psi on a gt45r 7600rpm an high compression..as you guys might know..there is not made any upgrade head bolts for r36 yet..but i will have them made now








this is the evo..









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:11 AM 4-22-2010_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:14 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

sorry to hear about the head-lift, but that's what happens when you're breaking new ground. Creating problems not yet faced by anyone, then you design a solution, that's progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Side question: what are the corrugated hoses on the right frame rail nder the inlet?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_sorry to hear about the head-lift, but that's what happens when you're breaking new ground. Creating problems not yet faced by anyone, then you design a solution, that's progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Side question: what are the corrugated hoses on the right frame rail nder the inlet?

Thats the way it is..







i guess you mean on the evo..do you mean the black small hose on the right side of the inlet of the turbo....? its for the boost controller..


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
Thats the way it is..







i guess you mean on the evo..do you mean the black small hose on the right side of the inlet of the turbo....? its for the boost controller..

Sorry, I meant on your car.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

ahh okey.. now i understand.. thats the waterlines for the air to water system...


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_ahh okey.. now i understand.. thats the waterlines for the air to water system...

That's what I suspected


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

is the evo stroked/bored at all?
when getting the headbolts made..what material are you leaning towards for this application?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

the engine in this evo is the same as ams own drag evo engine.. 2.1 ltr..10500 rpm..
my head bolts will be in special steel and oversize










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:26 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_
you guys on here think everyone is stupid 

no, we just think you're making yourself look like an idiot. you havent contributed, you just bash.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Why do you use bolts and not studs?


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
no, we just think you're making yourself look like an idiot. you havent contributed, you just bash.

No, I really do think he's stupid


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

good luck getting it back together just part of the learning curve when building a new motor ps too bad the village idiot\hater cant show his true name or anything


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_gt - its not the head that has lifted !
check the water jacket on no5 piston at the rear it will have collapsed.
you guys on here think everyone is stupid i did ask to see a dyno graph after 5400 rpm - you have some way to go yet until the engine is reliable.. 

have you not been paying attention to the things that he builds on a DAILY BASIS? i think that he knows what he is talking about, and i'm sure that he knows the difference between a lifted head/blown headgasket, over a collapsed water jacket. how about you sit in the corner sucking your thumb until Monday when he pulls the head and reveals what went wrong


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

mattjohn... so far you have only say things that is not true...i remember something about a dead engine a long time ago.. bull****.. i remember something about a abf crank hall sensor, that does not exsist, its a magnetic sensor.. bull**** again.. i remember something about apolo 9n crank hall senor..yes it is a hall sensor.. but it does not fit on any vr6..bull**** again..all your comments is bull**** and im tired of it.. i can only tell you one thing.. ill be back and show you that you are WRONG AGAIN.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_Why do you use bolts and not studs?
 there is not any aftermarket studs for the 3.6...and i can tell you they are 8.15..thick from stock







way to thin.. i will have studs made in the right size and material..


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*








i was looking forward to seeing what this car could run. oh well, when is the next race?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:11 AM 4-22-2010_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:14 AM 4-22-2010_

That thing is wicked.... Dubs and Evo's make me happy


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_ there is not any aftermarket studs for the 3.6...and i can tell you they are 8.15..thick from stock







way to thin.. i will have studs made in the right size and material..









Sorry, I thought you were gonna use bolts again...
Never mind the haters and continue your journey where no man has gone before!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (rweird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rweird* »_







i was looking forward to seeing what this car could run. oh well, when is the next race?

so was i.. but im happy that it happent now instead of the day before one of the big races..







there is a lot of races from now.. i ordered the headgasket and ill take it a part monday.. what will take the time is to make the new studs i guess..i hope that everything else is fine inside the engine,but we will see..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*

okey.. now i understand..







thanks..i will..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
That thing is wicked.... Dubs and Evo's make me happy









we hit arond 1000hp yesterdag on that evo at 2,5 bar.. with the old setup it made 1024hp at 3,3 bar ,so the new setup works great.. today will there will be test and tune on that track where i should have driven..his goal is around 1200 hp..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:03 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

holly ****!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
..his goal is around 1200 hp..








_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 12:03 AM 4-24-2010_

Not bad for a motor just over 2liters


----------



## Schumey (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Are you running stock brakes?


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_ there is not any aftermarket studs for the 3.6...and i can tell you they are 8.15..thick from stock







way to thin.. i will have studs made in the right size and material..









if it where a Japanese motor the aftermarket studs would have been available before the motor was released







seems that way to me anyway, always a underdog with parts availability, owe well! who wants a parts hanger anyway








PS: vary nice build! makes my car look silly


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_gt - its not the head that has lifted !
check the water jacket on no5 piston at the rear it will have collapsed.
you guys on here think everyone is stupid i did ask to see a dyno graph after 5400 rpm - you have some way to go yet until the engine is reliable.. 










I digress...

GT sorry to hear about the head gasket, hope you get it sorted out, it looks amazing!!!
Btw...I asked you a couple pages back if that piping for the rollcage you had ordered was chromoly or did you use another type?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYEuroTuner* »_









I digress...

GT sorry to hear about the head gasket, hope you get it sorted out, it looks amazing!!!
Btw...I asked you a couple pages back if that piping for the rollcage you had ordered was chromoly or did you use another type?

i will be back..







no its not chromoly... just steel..


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

boo to the blow up !
yay for custom head studs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragothur (Mar 8, 2010)

Shame to hear about the head, better that then somthing major hey. Quick question what suspension are you running on this beast?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

so today i was taking the engine apart..and i was happy to se that i was right..it was the head that was lifted on cyl 6(NO PROBLEM ON CYL 5 MR MATTJOHN







)








as you guys can see there was a lot of pressure in the water..








easy to see where the failure was..on cyl 6.
















dead headgasket








one of the bolts that failed..its thiner in the middle of the bolt now..


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

glad to know it wasn't terribly bad damage. maybe after you make the head studs you can sell the specs to ARP and get some fat design money since you came up with it before they did


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*

just shows that mattjohn is a d-bag


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nickzom)*

Crucify mattjohn! [chant] BAN, BAN, BAN, BAN! [/chant]


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi glad to see its only the headgasket , but looking at the head bolt were has it gone thin , maybe a bad pic ,? so your saying the headbolt ifself failed, due to water and boost pressure,sorry to ask as its something ive not herd of before, with those type of bolts, and a steel gasket , sounds like a weak bolt or torque setting maybe ? or a fault with head bolt design maybe , either way , glad its sortable, keep up the top work


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

there is nothing new in that boost and high compression can lift the head on a boosted car,that why the headgasket died.. it not easy to see at the bolt on the picture.. i think i have found a solution with bigger arp studs


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

i've seen cars lift the head due to RPM coming on so fast that there is a water surge, and the water actually forces the head to lift. (had to modify the water pump to push less water)


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

from oem 8.15mm bolts to 11mm arp studs is a big difference..i think the oem steel gasket is a fine solution combinated with bigger/better studs..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

with with you vr6/gt42rs ive seen a fair few stock v6 lumps blow headgaskets on the same clyinder , hope the thicker head studs cure the problem for you ,







, as my 3.2 24v headstuds blow on the same clyinder at 27psi on stock bolts, decided to try a old mk3 vr6 drop the compression to 7bar per clyinder and its holding 25psi at mo , (probley not for long , but worth a try on a .68 houseing , ps one quicky how mutch bigger are you going , just thinkng about the block therds as there cast steel arnt they


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have tested around 40 psi on my vr6 with a gt4202r on 11mm arp and stock mls..never seen a problem..so thats the way i also will go with this engine..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

foooking hell christ , and i thought i was mad







all my fingers are crossed for you bud ,,,


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Been watching this for a while. In the event your head studs don't hold (unlikely considering your last post on running 40 psi), couldn't you fab some sort of girdle to provide additional external support for that section of the head?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll have to ask it... how do you plan to fit an 11mm stud into an 8.15mm hole? Are you planning to retap the block?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_Been watching this for a while. In the event your head studs don't hold (unlikely considering your last post on running 40 psi), couldn't you fab some sort of girdle to provide additional external support for that section of the head?

its on my street vr6 i have tested 40psi.. i will only run 30psi on the r36


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_I'll have to ask it... how do you plan to fit an 11mm stud into an 8.15mm hole? Are you planning to retap the block?

yes...bigger holes and new threaded..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Daily 12V GT42RS on 40 psi.... That is normal in Denmark? Right?


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

11mm sounds rather big compared to the oem 9mm. I´m sure Vw choosed 9mm for the R36 to not weaken the block more then necessary due to the large bore. If you use 10mm you dont have to drill the head and only go up 1mm in threadsize.


_Modified by David L at 2:53 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (David L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David L* »_11mm sounds rather big compared to the oem 9mm. I´m sure Vw choosed 9mm for the R36 to not weaken the block more then necessary due to the large bore. If you use 10mm you dont have to drill the head and only go up 1mm in threadsize.

9mm on the threaded.. 8.15mm where they are thinest..







i will go 11mm thats for sure..there is material enogh..and today i found out how to do it


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Daily 12V GT42RS on 40 psi.... That is normal in Denmark? Right?
















not anymore..time to put a precision on that car..


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

glad to see everything is still ok looking forward to round 2


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

Phew...
that was close...









I'm surprised you haven't used the studs from the beginning.
I mean: What did you expect?
Anyway, in your pictures I suppose piston #6 looks much cleaner probably because it took a bath from coolant fluid? This shows the effects of water injection to cylinder cleaning...
Maybe we should all use water injection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck for the reassembling.


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_ piston #6 looks much cleaner probably because it took a bath from coolant fluid? This shows the effects of water injection to cylinder cleaning...
Maybe we should all use water injection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck for the reassembling.









that's how we cleaned carbon out in the 70s







poor water, or beer! down the carb with the revs up, works great!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
not anymore..time to put a *precision *on that car..










Well said.








You'd need to change your user name though.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_Phew...
that was close...








I'm surprised you haven't used the studs from the beginning.
I mean: What did you expect?
Anyway, in your pictures I suppose piston #6 looks much cleaner probably because it took a bath from coolant fluid? This shows the effects of water injection to cylinder cleaning...
Maybe we should all use water injection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck for the reassembling.









i expect them to fail,but i did not know when..there is still not any studs i could use from the beginning..and the thing is i dont want to change oem parts out that works..i found the limit on the stock bolts thats it...time to do a serious upgrade,so im ready for high boost...
that bolt failure makes me think about the r36t out there running stock bolts and "high numbers"..















Remember..im working on a engine where i can buy nothing to upgrade it..but soon i have been all the way around in upgrade parts..







it easy to build the same as everyone else.. just find the right internet site and press enter on the right parts..but thats not what i think is fun.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:52 AM 4-28-2010_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:57 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
Remember..im working on a engine where i can buy nothing to upgrade it..but soon i have been all the way around in upgrade parts..







it easy to build the same as everyone else.. just find the right internet site and press enter on the right parts..but thats not what i think is fun.

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:52 AM 4-28-2010_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:57 AM 4-28-2010_

exactly. pushing new limits is how we progress as a community http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

So, can't you use the 11mm studs like the ones in your VR6? Don't they fit the R36?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_So, can't you use the 11mm studs like the ones in your VR6? Don't they fit the R36?

did you miss where he said hes gonna run 11mm studs like 10 times already?


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
did you miss where he said hes gonna run 11mm studs like 10 times already?























I guess what I meant to say is that it's not uncharted territory for him as he's already used such studs on his other engine, so it wouldn't be something totally new and custom made


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

lenght on vr6 24v and r36 is not the same..


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

hi vr6 unsure if this is of any help , but when i fitted the r32 head on the 2.8 24v i used 11mm stretch bolts from a vauxhall desiel







lot longer and fit nice i can check the strengh and grab a pic if needed 2moz , but then unsure as ur urs is the r36 maybe longer still?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

as i said a long time ago i have found a solution..just waiting for parts ect


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

oppss sorry thats that many replies and answers easy to conget confused lol, here was a quick pic , i promised , these were in the r32 head thow 11mm nice and long too


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Did you check the piston ringlands? You could have blown the headgasket due to detonation.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

hi was this message for me , if so yes i blow 3 pistons from det ,


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Actually not really, it was to the Danish guy, also the piston looks steam blasted, which again is a sign of detonation (I don’t think it’s because of the leaking head gasket, which could leak some cooling water). 
It looks like the last cylinder doesn’t get enough fuel.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

oppss sorry its because you replied to adapterman i asummed you meant me ...... this guy will sort it ive 101percent faith in him ,, top builder, top modication , and i hae to say he dosent lose faith , yet still brings out the best custom engeering ive seen by far ,,, top work vr6 ............................really glad everything is working well regards ur vechicals


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

I dont understand how you would build a 1000hp car and run stock head bolts because they "didn't" make them. Of all the custom fabrication and such I would think you would have had this block fitted an arp stud or even a bigger stud before the completion of the whole project. 
Thats like trying to make 1000hp on stock rods because they dont make rods.







not trying to hate but stock head bolts...thats almost a no brainer if your trying to make big power. Iam sure you will come back running hard then ever. Good luck!


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_I dont understand how you would build a 1000hp car and run stock head bolts because they "didn't" make them. Of all the custom fabrication and such I would think you would have had this block fitted an arp stud or even a bigger stud before the completion of the whole project. 
Thats like trying to make 1000hp on stock rods because they dont make rods.







not trying to hate but stock head bolts...thats almost a no brainer if your trying to make big power. Iam sure you will come back running hard then ever. Good luck!

GT mentions in the begainong that he was going to push the limits of some of the original parts. He also has plains for cams but he wanted to see the power levels he can make on stock cam 1st Post here great build


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_I dont understand how you would build a 1000hp car and run stock head bolts because they "didn't" make them. Of all the custom fabrication and such I would think you would have had this block fitted an arp stud or even a bigger stud before the completion of the whole project. 
Thats like trying to make 1000hp on stock rods because they dont make rods.







not trying to hate but stock head bolts...thats almost a no brainer if your trying to make big power. Iam sure you will come back running hard then ever. Good luck!

Not trying to hate? Wow, you have a funny way of not hating on something... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

all the pistons look fine, no detonation at all..


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Did you take the piston out to check? One can’t always see from the top if a piston has ringland damage, just to be sure. 
With the money allready put in this project, I wouldn’t want to know how good or how bad the original parts can take the power, leave that to the VAG concern, they have the resources for that.
A thumb up for your project!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

no i have not taked out the pistons,because it not the problem on my car...over and out..
i will be back when have the parts and im putting my engine back together.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

im sory but its a bit funny, the owner of this car works at one of the best tuning companys in DK, tuned tons of VR6 that i know off, but still their are more intelligent online tuners guessing what has happend, when the guy who knows best has already told what has happend and how to correct it, not only that but also expected this to happen at some point...anyways get it runing michael for the racewar event -i wanna see this beast








Mean no disrespect to anyone, but give the man a break and time to correct the issue at hand - i think he knows best







....


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (DK_GTI_racer)*

I don’t pretend to be a ‘more intelligent online tuner’, if the TO is sure about it, then so be it.
If he wants to know how long/good the original parts can keep up with the added boost, then he probably has his reasons, only at those power levels it all happens very fast, and one failure can lead to another before you know it.
No disrespect at all, in the contrary, he’s doing a nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

I think we all (well almost all) are trying to help here because we love this project and say our opinion, we're not trying to be smart asses.
Top job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif although I think you were pretty lucky you didn't have a bigger damage with the blown gasket...You shouldn't fool around testing OEM parts in such a project. There's too much money and effort and time invested to it. Keep up the good job


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

if you stud the engine you may break the crank - I think the failure is from pressure spikes


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_if you stud the engine you may break the crank - I think the failure is from pressure spikes 









Dude... Wow... This has to be the DUMBEST post I have EVER read, and that's saying A LOT!
I've been on these forums for the better part of 8 years, and that post by far made me go







, more than any other post... EVER!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Back on topic, I love this project, love this build, and love the fact that it's close to being "complete"... we all know these are never really complete. There's always a bigger turbo, bigger fuel system, larger intercooler, or some other small or major project in the pipes.
But seriously, Congrats! This thing is AWESOME!


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
yeah but i know i dont have a chance..that evo ran 9.01 last year with a gt4202 and 1040hp he is europes fastest evo







..and im on low boost,streettires and yeah a lot of other things that does not help me







anyway it could be a good race..









"Greeks do it better" [email protected] on race gas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nnvYXf4qN0
And of course we have the methanol burning-aluminum rod monster by Papadopoulos which they say is close to 1800Hp


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_
"Greeks do it better" [email protected] on race gas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nnvYXf4qN0
And of course we have the methanol burning-aluminum rod monster by Papadopoulos which they say is close to 1800Hp

nice time..







but why is the km/h not higher..the danish evo goes 259 if i remember right,and thats only with 1040hp..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_








Dude... Wow... This has to be the DUMBEST post I have EVER read, and that's saying A LOT!
I've been on these forums for the better part of 8 years, and that post by far made me go







, more than any other post... EVER!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Back on topic, I love this project, love this build, and love the fact that it's close to being "complete"... we all know these are never really complete. There's always a bigger turbo, bigger fuel system, larger intercooler, or some other small or major project in the pipes.
But seriously, Congrats! This thing is AWESOME!

thanks for the comment..







and also for the answer to my friend mr mattjohn


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_
"Greeks do it better" [email protected] on race gas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nnvYXf4qN0
And of course we have the methanol burning-aluminum rod monster by Papadopoulos which they say is close to 1800Hp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T30coBAZ0kI sorry 1024 hp and 257km/h


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T30coBAZ0kI sorry 1024 hp and 257km/h

That's because the engine turned off! at 300m because of an electrical problem and went through the lights with the engine off!
He had [email protected] at the 1/8 mile. Usually he crosses the line with more than 260kmh. On your last video you should change the title...







this car has more than 1000WHP


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_
That's because the engine turned off! at 300m because of an electrical problem and went through the lights with the engine off!
He had [email protected] at the 1/8 mile. Usually he crosses the line with more than 260kmh. On your last video you should change the title...







this car has more than 1000WHP

its not my video..







and last year when it was uploaded, he was europes fastest (even with less power)..


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
thanks for the comment..







and also for the answer to my friend mr mattjohn









I do what I can.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

I find mattjohn funny.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (mattjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_if you stud the engine you may break the crank - I think the failure is from pressure spikes 

are you serious? so that explains why all of the 1000+hp guys here in the states ALL use studs on 100% everything on their motors? i sure hope your not a lawyer, because you would lose every single case due to insufficient evidence, and pure bullsh!t
GT, just get this thing back together and running for all glory for only one reason, to shut this dude up, and ram that tiny little HP machine up his a$$


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_
are you serious? so that explains why all of the 1000+hp guys here in the states ALL use studs on 100% everything on their motors? i sure hope your not a lawyer, because you would lose every single case due to insufficient evidence, and pure bullsh!t
GT, just get this thing back together and running for all glory for only one reason, to shut this dude up, and ram that tiny little HP machine up his a$$

Im working on it..everything eccept the studs will be ready in this week.. studs wil first be in my hands after the 17th this month i hope they are joking me










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:25 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
Im working on it..everything eccept the studs will be ready in this week.. studs wil first be in my hands after the 17th this month i hope they are joking me









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:25 AM 5-4-2010_

wow, thats a pretty long wait time, but it will be worth it i guess. you could probably make them faster with just a 11mm rod of material cut to length, then just thread each end, but studs need heat treating and stress analysis done and such. you should call ARP and see if they have studs already made to the length that you need, even though they don't have ones specific for your application yet


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have ordered what i think is best..







they will cost me over 600usd..







i think it is pretty crazy..but when it works,im happy


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i have ordered what i think is best..







they will cost me over 600usd..







i think it is pretty crazy..but when it works,im happy









That's what happens when you are pushing the envelope. The first set are 600 bucks, and after that they'll be selling them for $300-400 once they have 3.6L studs sitting on the shelf.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (vw_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_owner* »_
could probably make them faster with just a 11mm rod of material cut to length, then just thread each end, but studs need heat treating and stress analysis done and such.

I'm almost 100% positive that threads arent cut in this type of application.
Generally on studs etc, threads are rolled into the material,which is stronger than cutting. Rolling compresses the metal into threads and keeps the metals microscopic structure intact, which=strength. Cutting actually tears the metal, which isn't as strong.
Also its not just a rod of 11mm standard 4130 steel that you can just buy, its a special high strength alloy that is hardened and heat treated after all machine work is done


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 2:30 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i'm convinced mattjohn is the best troll ever or just really ****ing stupid.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
I'm almost 100% positive that threads arent cut in this type of application.
Generally on studs etc, threads are rolled into the material,which is stronger than cutting. I can elaborate, but I dont want to take over the thread...
Also its not just a rod of 11mm standard 4130 steel that you can just buy, its a special high strength alloy that is hardened and heat treated after all machine work is done

i know this, hence the reason why i said the other things that it needs. you can get all of this information straight off of ARP website


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_i'm convinced mattjohn is the best troll ever or just really ****ing stupid.

I think he's got to the point where he thinks it's funny, or he is really retarded and has zero social skills







ether way it is entertaining


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Autoboost-tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autoboost-tech* »_
I think he's got to the point where he thinks it's funny, or he is really retarded and has zero social skills







ether way it is entertaining


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*

It's obviously a troll account. mattjohn has 19 posts, and 13 of them are in this thread. You should notify a moderator or something.


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_It's obviously a troll account. mattjohn has 19 posts, and 13 of them are in this thread. You should notify a moderator or something.

troll account? people actually do this? open a fake account just to be an ass, WOW! yea! I am kinda new to forums and this takes the cake for me








that's like making prank phone call's back in grade school!


_Modified by Autoboost-tech at 1:36 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattjohn* »_if you stud the engine you may break the crank - I think the failure is from pressure spikes 


suck my dick.......... or **** and **** you in the ass.


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nickzom)*

why so aggessive - maybe you need to relax your batty ...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*

dude gtfo, you have been wrong so many times, and you keep talking ****. **** off


----------



## mattjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nickzom)*

your manors are appauling - you need to get a grip and contribute to the thread and not hurl abuse.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

right back at you ****er


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

PhReE said:


> It's obviously a troll account. mattjohn has 19 posts, and 13 of them are in this thread. You should notify a moderator or something.


 its not. I had it checked already. its the only account from his IP.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

so than lets all collectively ignore the basturd and just move on with the thread. 
he obviously just wants your attention and you all keep giving it to him.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

i guess we could do that


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Bump


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

so after the change of forum, i finally got around to finding this thread again since i have nothing in my subscribed threads page anymore. what be the status of this here build?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Status is..i ordered the studs express.. so they should be here tomorrow.. and if everything goes well i will start it up tomorrow and if everything goes straight i will race it saturday.. (got my fingers crossed)


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

some pics.. 










i bought 2 headgaskets..i dont want to wait on parts from germany if i ever should open this engine again  










modified head.. bigger holes and cleaned up... 










head ready to go back on.. 

all the threads in the bottom end is made bigger also..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Like it


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

that is the most amazing thing ever.......love it!


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

....ridiculous....


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

so awesome


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Cant wait to see the results on Saturday!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

everthing vent well today.. car is back up running..and im happy  but no race for the people i Denmark tomorrow..  there will be a lot of rain.. 

pics


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Amazing how you re-tapped the block.

Having spares=serious player.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Awesome, glad to see this is going back on its feet again


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Sweet!!


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

are u still using 6 aem widebands? the ports are plugged in the bottom picture taken from right above the head, did u take the widebands off when taking the head off the motor and plan to reinstall them, or did u decide to do something different? just curious


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i only use them to make my cylinder trims.. so i have the same air/fuel on all 6..after that i can trust the wb in the downpipe..  so im not using it anymore..


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

i had a similar idea! but im down 2 cyl. on you. haha! 
keep it up bro, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im waiting for q16 right now so i can add some more boost..somewhere around 30psi...so i work with the safety stuff right now...























































when im done with this it is approved to 7.5 sec


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> when im done with this it is approved to 7.5 sec


wow,that is going to be one serious cage!

and your a/w intercooler water lines look like theyre 2 inches diameter,theyre huge!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

1SlowSLC said:


> wow,that is going to be one serious cage!
> 
> and your a/w intercooler water lines look like theyre 2 inches diameter,theyre huge!


Hehe, yah, thats one serious roll hoop. 
SICK!


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

you don't anticipate hitting 7.50's do you?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no no..not at all..  but there is a approved roll cage down to 10.00sec straight..and then the next step works from 9.99-7.50 sec..and my goal is 9´s


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

1SlowSLC said:


> wow,that is going to be one serious cage!
> 
> and your a/w intercooler water lines look like theyre 2 inches diameter,theyre huge!


they are 1.5 inches..


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> no no..not at all..  but there is a approved roll cage down to 10.00sec straight..and then the next step works from 9.99-7.50 sec..and my goal is 9´s


thats what i figured  i know there is a pretty big step after the 10.00 sec. mark, but i am not sure how low it goes after that here in the U.S. before you have to re-inforce it that much more, but its probably about the same. fastest FWD 4 cyl. VW here in the states 8.98, i would love to see you beat that, but you are AWD, so it won't be so impressive, plus you have 2 more cylinders. hell, in that case, you should walk all over his time


----------



## Draddog_nai (Mar 23, 2007)

Absolutely amazing. This makes me want to mod my GTI. Very nice work dude.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now the roll cage i ready yo 10.00sec so i will start out with that..(i dont have the time to mount rest of it now)


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

vw_owner said:


> fastest FWD 4 cyl. VW here in the states 8.98, i would love to see you beat that, but you are AWD, so it won't be so impressive, plus you have 2 more cylinders. hell, in that case, you should walk all over his time


If only it was that easy..... Look for the 8.98 to drop this year-- we weren't pushing the car hard that pass. 

O.P.-- very nice car-- I'm looking forward to track updates. :beer:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> now the roll cage i ready yo 10.00sec so i will start out with that..(i dont have the time to mount rest of it now)


thats legal for 10sec without a cross brace on the main hoop? :sly:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

TBT-Syncro said:


> thats legal for 10sec without a cross brace on the main hoop? :sly:


*(i dont have the time to mount rest of it now)*


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

TBT-Syncro said:


> thats legal for 10sec without a cross brace on the main hoop? :sly:


yes it is.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Hey VR6... did you put the head back on the block?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> everthing vent well today.. car is back up running..and im happy  but no race for the people i Denmark tomorrow..  there will be a lot of rain..
> 
> pics



1stunna.. here you have your 13 days old update...  :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

btw i will be out racing it on saturday..


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> btw i will be out racing it on saturday..


Get some video footage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
GL man


----------



## rxfx101 (Sep 29, 2003)

hello, first i want to say i admire your build. its fantastic! im curious to know why you chose to TIG your cage and chassis modifications as opposed to MIG? i only ask because i understand how much time must have been spent on those welds! personally i'd rather MIG (less time) a cage (unless i it is some sort of non ferrous metal or a situation where i would need to TIG.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

rxfx101 said:


> hello, first i want to say i admire your build. its fantastic! im curious to know why you chose to TIG your cage and chassis modifications as opposed to MIG?


probably because its a stronger, but WAY better looking weld. just a hunch though.

it hasnt cut corners or been lazy anywhere on this build, so i wouldnt expect him to be lazy on the cage either.

:beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

because i can  i know it takes a lot of time..but i want to be satisfied with the results,and i am so far..i was out racing yesterday it went well i think.. but it was without timeslip.. today it is with timeslip,so we will see later today..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> because i can  i know it takes a lot of time..but i want to be satisfied with the results,and i am so far..i was out racing yesterday it went well i think.. but it was without timeslip.. today it is with timeslip,so we will see later today..



you must have an idea what you're trapping at though.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> from oem 8.15mm bolts to 11mm arp studs is a big difference..i think the oem steel gasket is a fine solution combinated with bigger/better studs..


can yoiu use the 13mm eurovan studs?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

everthing went well today,and im very happy.. my best time was [email protected] on cheap 17" streettires and the "strip" is just normal asphalt.. hope that i will get some video soon..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> everthing went well today,and im very happy.. my best time was [email protected] on cheap 17" streettires and the "strip" is just normal asphalt.. hope that i will get some video soon..


7.3 1/8 107 = 11.4 1/4 @ 133

thats pretty damn good for no traction.

what was your 60ft?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the way we calculate here in europe(and it works pretty good) is 1/8 mile in seconds*1,5 wich is 10.95sec on the 1/4mile there was not 60 fot on the time slip...

http://www.youtube.com/user/kbille123 

this is from the first time friday..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> the way we calculate here in europe(and it works pretty good) is 1/8 mile in seconds*1,5 wich is 10.95sec on the 1/4mile there was not 60 fot on the time slip...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kbille123
> 
> this is from the first time friday..


1.5 is high for a fwd/awd car. Most people will use 1.55 or 1.57 for your platform.

what boost levels are you running at this point?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no its not.. as i say it works great here in europe.. we have used * 1.5 on alot of cars her and it works on all of them, when we see the timeslip with both 1/8 and 1/4 mile time on.. 23psi


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

hoho... That sound :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

let me give you an example...danish ams evo runs 6.4 on the same strip as i ran 7.3 today.. his 1/8mile record is 6.2 on another strip and his 1/4mile record is 9.0*sec

another example..my old vr6 record 1/8 mile 8.02sec and my 1/4 record is 12.02sec

this calgulate by * 1.5 works on most cars i know the time slips on over here in europe.  but the strips over here can not be compared to us drag strips..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> this calgulate by * 1.5 works on most cars i know the time slips on over here in europe.  but the strips over here can not be compared to us drag strips..


well wouldnt your crappy drag strips lead to slower times, not faster? 

dragtimes.com has a huge chart on 1/8 - 1/4 conversions (cars from all over the world).

the 60 ft is the one that would give you the best idea on what you'd really end up running.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> 1stunna.. here you have your 13 days old update...  :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Hahaha.. my bad homie been out of the loop for a bit, but good stuff good luck on the race track get some footage homie.:thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

TBT-Syncro said:


> well wouldnt your crappy drag strips lead to slower times, not faster?
> 
> dragtimes.com has a huge chart on 1/8 - 1/4 conversions (cars from all over the world).
> 
> the 60 ft is the one that would give you the best idea on what you'd really end up running.


not with more power..  not matter what we will see the 1/4 mile time soon.. the 2 next weekends im going to race it on 1/4mile here and in sweden ..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> not with more power..  not matter what we will see the 1/4 mile time soon.. the 2 next weekends im going to race it on 1/4mile here and in sweden ..


something we're all looking forward to. although i'm sure that pails to how much you're looking forward to it.

any plans to put down some big HP dyno numbers?


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> the way we calculate here in europe(and it works pretty good) is 1/8 mile in seconds*1,5 wich is 10.95sec on the 1/4mile there was not 60 fot on the time slip...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kbille123
> 
> this is from the first time friday..


HEEEELLL YEAH! them tires was screaming for help!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

the video is sick, car sounds/performs awesome


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

next weekend is the biggest race event here in denmark,so i hope that we can find the time to dyno tuning it on 119 octane and 30psi.. biggest problem is that we have some other cars that need to be ready....


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

I think you will find time to dyno and be ready for this big race:thumbup: best of luck in the race & tell your camera man to get good footage.:thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will do my best  right now im looking at mh drag slicks :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28sK4A-18og

a little video from saturday..


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

not bad for a "bad" pass. i hope you find the time to get it ready for that upcoming event
good luck
:thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

moar progress?


----------



## guayne (Jan 7, 2010)

you managed to suck me in for all 57 pages. much praise and crazy legitimate build. I can't count the amount of times I've said "that's absurd" in the past half hour.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

theres no time  Get us a a better shot!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now im back...  with good and bad news.. ill start with the good... i got the car on dyno today..and we started out tuning it.. [email protected] on pump gas...time to racefuel...then we hit [email protected] at 7000rpm and 32psi(power was still going up after 7000rpm  ) so a little more tuning 34 psi..and then we only hit 5900rpm then the headgasket blew again..but at 5900rpm the power said [email protected] :laugh: we know that this engines makes peak power to the rpm limit..so i wiil be back with the 1***hp number  worlds most powerful R36t i guess... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbXc3Z6MboQ 


















this is the final dyno we made where the headgasket blew.. [email protected] at 5900rpm(the one on the video) 









tuning tuning and more tuning..we tested a lot of spool up..as you guys can see..900+ dyno pulls..highest number is 927hp because be did not pull the hole way out..


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im happy with the numbers so far...this engine is ****ing crazy...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Kevlar head gaskets maybe?


----------



## jettaflair (Jan 7, 2006)

wow big numbers! 

what happened to the AWD? 

or do you only have the two large dynapacks? and the small ones are too small? hahaha! these are good problems to have!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

wow, crazy numbers. congrats (and boo on the headgasket) 


i wonder if a 4202 or similar would have been a better pick. thoughts? 

how high do you plan on revving it?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

What does that convert to in WHP? PS ~ BHP correct?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Amazing! Much respect!!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

gt4202 is to small for my goal..  and i also like the big exhaust side on the gt45r.. 

dynapacks is the same all over the world so this will be the same power in the us,we only have the 2wd dynapack..but no problem since there is no slip on the "wheels"  

thanks michael 

btw car is back up running and im on my way to a 2 day race event


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i got the car on dyno today..and we started out tuning it.. [email protected] on pump gas...time to racefuel...then we hit [email protected] at 7000rpm and 32psi(power was still going up after 7000rpm ) so a little more tuning 34 psi..and then we only hit 5900rpm then the headgasket blew again..but at 5900rpm the power said [email protected]
> 
> btw car is back up running and im on my way to a 2 day race event


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> btw car is back up running and im on my way to a 2 day race event


 good to hear. we look forward to seeing some fast runs this weekend.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Lew_Dog said:


>


 Good luck on the race whip some a$$$$ out there.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

GTijoejoe said:


> Hehe, yah, thats one serious roll hoop.
> SICK!


 I thought the roll hoop was just the beginning of a much more involved cage.I thought he was going to add a whole bunch more bars, and you have to admit the fabrication and weld quality is top notch. 

You done have to be a big douchebag about it! So suck a fat D, and stop acting like an elitist joejoe:thumbdown:


----------



## Toffs (May 5, 2009)

Hey, 

Just to echo what everyone else has said - Utterly EPIC. 

I've just sat down and read almost all of the 57 pages (so far). Wow. :thumbup: 

Felt I had to post this though, you did the dyno runs yesterday, blew the headgasket, and have now rebuilt it ready for racing tomorrow ?!  

You Sir, are truly awesome.


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

Very impressive keep up the good work. Now take it to the track and see what it does


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Awesome!! this has been the moment I've been waiting for.... awesome power from a big motor 
too bad the HG blew  

I'm sure you'll have it up and running back on the dyno in no time. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

GTijoejoe said:


> I'm sure you'll have it up and running back on the dyno in no time. Good luck:thumbup:


 if you read his posts, it's already up and running.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i went to the race this weekend..and i started out on low boost and still the bad 17" tires,just because i want to learn how the car drives before ill go with slicks and full boost..best time was [email protected] on a non prepped strip,i had no traction at all in the 2 first gears....after that i would have been ready for the mh slicks and more boost,but something on the drivetrain broke..i think it is the transfer case..  now i just hope to have it ready for the race in sweden next weekend..


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Wish you good luck and success with your project!!! Fingers crossed!:thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

TBT-Syncro said:


> if you read his posts, it's already up and running.


 not on a dyno


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

*Gearbox*

I had mentioned the gearbox problem some time before. I had suggested the TT RS gearbox, as most people seem to have problems with the 02M at less power than your engine. 

The S3 guy has Transfer box mods, maybe he can offer tips? 

Anyway, good to see the car running, hope you find a solution the the transmission problem. Slicks will really hammer everything.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

racefuel  



















dead transfercase... 

i have mounted a new transfercase to the car today..but i need to find a solution to make it stronger..02m is not the problem so far..is the tt-rs transfercase stronger..?and does it fit on a 02m..?


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

hehehe, your transfer case was like FFFFFFUUUUU dude


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

could running it on the dyno with just the front wheels have overheated it? or lack of load damaged it? with your hp numbers anything is possible! 

honestly! I have no idea how they work, never had AWD, just some thought's!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Autoboost-tech said:


> could running it on the dyno with just the front wheels have overheated it? or lack of load damaged it?
> 
> honestly! I have no idea how they work, never had AWD, just a thought!


 thats not possible...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> thats not possible...


 
I would agree... I would be curious what is in the TT case that would make it differ/stronger.... I would probably be looking for a mission specialist.. or atleast carburizing a new internal set. I don't think there are very many people up to your HP levels in the VW/Audi community (of course there are ppl, just not an army)


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

This thing is spooling that 45 like our 12V did with the 42... but with 200 more hp... ha ha! Nice. 

Really makes me want to turbo mine. Thinking 700 wheel should be doable on a stock motor


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

mattjohn said:


> if you stud the engine you may break the crank - I think the failure is from pressure spikes


 LMAO! I cant help but ask who the **** this mattjohn guy is??? Ive been browsing through this build cracking up everytime i see one of his posts! Honestly how can you be a vw enthusiast, but at the same time be that retarded? :screwy: 
By the way... Im in love with this build!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

1.BillyT said:


> This thing is spooling that 45 like our 12V did with the 42... but with 200 more hp... ha ha! Nice.
> 
> Really makes me want to turbo mine. Thinking 700 wheel should be doable on a stock motor


 spool up/flow is very great on the r36...:laugh: im pretty sure im close to 1100 hp at the rev limit(7800)..the green dyno was the last we did,and its going the right way up .... 

and yes 700 would not be a problem on a stock engine with lower cr.


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

1100 Hp in a mk2......:screwy: 
Really hope the reliability come together soon for you 
Its no fun having a toy that keeps breaking all the time 
But then your in uncharted teritory so stuff is bound to go wrong


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Scorp67 said:


> 1100 Hp in a mk2......:screwy:
> Really hope the reliability come together soon for you
> Its no fun having a toy that keeps breaking all the time
> But then your in uncharted teritory so stuff is bound to go wrong


try to relax a bit.. i have gone further then everybody else on this engine,with good results...you are wrong if you think that all high output project just work from day one,without failure..there will always be limits on parts,killed by power.The difference in this build is that im showing them


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i have mounted a new transfercase to the car today..but i need to find a solution to make it stronger..02m is not the problem so far..is the tt-rs transfercase stronger..?and does it fit on a 02m..?


TT-RS gearbox is a 0A6 box which is more similar to the 0A5 (Transporter) then the 02M. So I doubt that transfer case will fit.

0A6









02M









Nice numbers btw. :thumbup:


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

This is Transporter's one:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Im going to BugRun tommorow Mikael, so I hope to see you there


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks david l...

i have been looking on etos today..and i think i can use a transfercase from the new audi s3/seat cupra..they are running o2q gearboxes(looks the same as 02m) and i can see that almost all the part numbers in it,is 02m...

kristian..

i dont think im going to bugrun..as i told you i dont have the driver license to the trailer,and i have heared the weather should be bad up there..


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

all I have been able to detect different on the 02q is larger carrier bearings! which shouldn't matter.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Autoboost-tech said:


> all I have been able to detect different on the 02q is larger carrier bearings! which shouldn't matter.


what happent on my transfercase... happent because the roller bearing/aluminiumwall that carries the bearing gave up...so it does matter. but i need to find out if the gearing is the same as in the 02m..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> thanks david l...
> 
> kristian..
> 
> i dont think im going to bugrun..as i told you i dont have the driver license to the trailer,and i have heared the weather should be bad up there..


Its never bad weather, only bad clothes :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> what happent on my transfercase... happent because the roller bearing/aluminiumwall that carries the bearing gave up...so it does matter. but i need to find out if the gearing is the same as in the 02m..


What is the gear ratio for your 02M?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

David L said:


> What is the gear ratio for your 02M?


it is the gear ratio on the transfercase there must be the same..v6-r32 is the same..


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

I just found this thread again! Great work! Any pics of the water reservoir for the AWIC? Or is the fuel cell in the back being used as the reservoir? :thumbup: on the cage.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

With key reinforcements to the transfer case you can make it much stronger:
Our S3:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Id2O0vC7Lk

while being much heavier than your Mk2 never broke that transfer case again.
I will try to post pictures of the reinforcements if you like.


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)

S3.2 said:


> With key reinforcements to the transfer case you can make it much stronger:
> Our S3:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Id2O0vC7Lk
> ...


You dont know anything about that s3 and i am sure that you have nothind details or photos about transmission or the transfer case.:screwy:
Σταματα να το παιζεις γνωστης με το συγκεκριμενο s3 δεν οδηγει πουθενα,το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι παραπληροφορηση.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

No I don't have any pictures, but I'll try to get them and post them if the owner wants. No reason to get mad...

Δεν νομίζω να έθιξα κανεναν ούτε να παραπληροφόρησα...
Απλά είμαι υπερήφανος που αυτό το S3 είναι ελληνικό και το νιώθω "δικό μας".
Θα έπερνα τηλ. τον ιδιοκτήτη για τις φωτο. Δεν θα πόσταρα ψεύτικες φωτο αν αυτό ενοείς...
Κι αν είναι δικό σου τα συγχαρητήριά μου!
Το ότι δεν έσπασε transfer case το διαβάζω στα ελληνικά φόρουμ


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

S3.2 said:


> No I don't have any pictures, but I'll try to get them and post them if the owner wants. No reason to get mad...
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να έθιξα κανεναν ούτε να παραπληροφόρησα...
> Απλά είμαι υπερήφανος που αυτό το S3 είναι ελληνικό και το νιώθω "δικό μας".
> ...


if you can get them,let us see them..


----------



## stoltidis (Jan 19, 2007)

S3.2 said:


> No I don't have any pictures, but I'll try to get them and post them if the owner wants. No reason to get mad...
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να έθιξα κανεναν ούτε να παραπληροφόρησα...
> Απλά είμαι υπερήφανος που αυτό το S3 είναι ελληνικό και το νιώθω "δικό μας".
> ...


I just want to point out to be aware from this guy as he doesnt know nothing about this car and he just paste things from greek forums so whatever is going to advise you it will be from his own experience so pls Mr S3.2 dont mislead and confuse the people over here


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

There is always the option to do it old school style, and just epoxy fill the casing (inside and out) to make it stiffer.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

TBT-Syncro said:


> There is always the option to do it old school style, and just epoxy fill the casing (inside and out) to make it stiffer.


:laugh:

Since we already know you can make ****, you can make a structure, a case if you will connecting all the case's assembly hardware to strengthen the case, as well as increasing the bolt diameters of the case.... that aided with hardened internals and increasing the fluid volume (a cooler will also help to keep temps down) are all the tricks that I know/can think of.


----------



## mk2golflvr91 (Sep 18, 2008)

:thumbup: great work on the car. i hope to build an awd vrt someday. i was thinking about doing it in a caddy tho.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Now I found this thread again. I am going to use the same 02m gearbox and gears as you in my mk2, but my power goal is half as yours. So I hope the transfercase would hold my power?

I can look into making a custom transfercase housing for you in steal or another alubased material, eks Certal.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it will easy hold your power..if you are going to use quaife gears i have something to tell you.. so you can do a housing in steel...?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> it will easy hold your power..if you are going to use quaife gears i have something to tell you..


do tell


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> it will easy hold your power..if you are going to use quaife gears i have something to tell you.. so you can do a housing in steel...?


Yes I have got the quaife gears.
And I`ll have a look at the transfercase next time I`m in my shop and check out if its something I can do in a cnc without being extremly expensive.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hiawata said:


> Yes I have got the quaife gears.
> And I`ll have a look at the transfercase next time I`m in my shop and check out if its something I can do in a cnc without being extremly expensive.


thanks... you got pm..


----------



## Toffs (May 5, 2009)

Bump for the latest on the awesome project


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

excellent build man. I have been watching your videos before I knew of this thread and me and a buddy have been talking about the the r36 and finding one to build and experiment on. thanks for all the information that you put in here. This is an awesome car and you have awesome skills my friend. I am watching closely. I have put the 12v in the corner hoping to find a r36 very soon. 

Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks..  yes the r36 is a great engine,it flows so good :laugh:...there is nothing new on the car,im just waiting for some race events...im building on my other 24v project while im waiting..


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

Build thread on the other 24v???


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Scorp67 said:


> Build thread on the other 24v???


i dont have the time to another build thread.. you can get a couple of pics here...


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

I saw your videos of the Mk2 on low boost while cruising youtube just looking at ridiculous cars, now I have found your build thread on here.

All I have to say is HHOOLLY **** YOUR NUTS!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Doogal said:


> I saw your videos of the Mk2 on low boost while cruising youtube just looking at ridiculous cars, now I have found your build thread on here.
> 
> All I have to say is HHOOLLY **** YOUR NUTS!


thats me


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

so what's the latest and greatest my man? when are the next few events coming up? gonna do some more tuning now that everything is all back together?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no more tuning on the car.. it has more then enough power..there is no events here in Denmark the 2 next months..  it sucks big time, i will look after events in sweden an germany now...the only thing i will do with the car is to run boost after speed and the launch control..but i will do that on the track..


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

go race yourself on the street please. when there isnt any racing going on in my town...i race myself. You should do the same...im sure there is some open road over there in Denmark. So put a camera in the car and make some folks here happy.:laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i went out on the streets today to test mh drag slicks on the car.. it works pretty good..a lot better traction..


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Looks like a total sleeper.:thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work


----------



## daneek155 (Apr 23, 2008)

dang Nice small little turbo,lol. looks good


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

haha that's just hilarious, looks like an 1.6 from the outside, but it's quite possible the most powerfull vw out there:laugh:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice mk2 man! I really hope im gonna see this car live some day!
Any updates?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im going to sweden to race it this next coming weekend..

and ill bring an extra transfercase with me


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome build. Absolutely amazing!!! 

Can I get some more info on your AEM setup, the FSI plugs, headstuds and crank girdle? 

I picked up a 2.8 24V for a VRT swap, that dog isn't gonna hunt. I think I am going to be able to score a good deal on a BLV motor.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> im going to sweden to race it this next coming weekend..
> 
> and ill bring an extra transfercase with me


 Make a list! 

"" to take with me to sweden" 
1. Tranfercase 
2. Camera 
3. Batteries for camera 
4. Extra flashcard for camera 
5. Second camera in case #2 is forgotten 

Shoot some movies and make us proud


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you found out any more info on the TTRS or A3 transfer cases?


----------



## MonzaBlue16v (Sep 16, 2008)

Duuude what an epic build, you had me hooked on the first page and over the last couple of days I've gone cover to cover. Nice to see some real engineering work going on and some proper knowledge (and a fricking huge turbo) been applied to possibly the last narrow V6 engine from VAG. And in a mk2 as well it ticks all the boxes. 

Good to see adaptorman in on this thread as well I have followed the caddy build for a while as well. If you come to the Pod over this way the car will go down a storm. 

Happy staging and sticky start lines


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

back home from sweden with new time slips..  

news best. 
60ft: 1.48 
1/8mile speed 174.15km/t 
1/8 mile time 6.6120 sec 
1/4 mile speed 229,9km/t 
1/4 mile time 10.2119 sec 

same bosst as last time (25 psi) but with slicks this time.. i slipped like crazy the 3 first gear,it looks like drifting..so i have to find better grip or then i have to lower down the power the 3 first gears.. when i find the solution on that problem i will add 10 psi more boost in 4. and 5. gear.. 9´s is getting closer,and the transfer case hold up..:laugh: 



















i found these pics on the internet from the event.. i hope to find some vids to..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Good to see the car out and running, looks like it's making about 600-650whp down the track :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this is with about 800 as i write it spins like crazy in the 1-3th gear on awd!you are not trapping 142.92mph with a awd car on a 1/4 mile with 650 over here :beer: 

there was a nissan sunny gti-r (awd) at the race with 700 he ran 10.3*@130.49 mhp and he did not spin the wheels after 1.gear...


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

Bloody hell, you'd be sucking in roadkill without that air filter :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

opcorn::beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice numbers-- I'm looking forward to more reports from the track. Hopefully you'll find some videos. What does the car weight with driver?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice to see your car out on road.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Mark Morris said:


> Nice numbers-- I'm looking forward to more reports from the track. Hopefully you'll find some videos. What does the car weight with driver?


 thanks..  
i dont know,but the car is way to heavy..i can almost not push it myself,so i have to lower down the weight..


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Good luck with everything! :beer:


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> thanks..
> i dont know,but the car is way to heavy..i can almost not push it myself,so i have to lower down the weight..


 
congratulations for the amazing results:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I wish you 9sec. next time 
your car is a beast  
What is the weight of the car?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

M.P said:


> What is the weight of the car?


 He's saying he doesn't know the weight-- just that he feels it's too heavy.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

M.P said:


> What is the weight of the car?


 i would guess its in the 2800lb range.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

congrats 
what boost controller are you running?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im running the boost controller in my aem ems..im running 25 psi...sooo i can add 10 psi more when i think the car i ready for it..im doing it this way: i want to run so fast i can on the 25 psi,trying to setup the car in different ways,2 step and everything before i add the rest of the boost..


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> im running the boost controller in my aem ems..im running 25 psi...sooo i can add 10 psi more when i think the car i ready for it..im doing it this way: i want to run so fast i can on the 25 psi,trying to setup the car in different ways,2 step and everything before i add the rest of the boost..


 Although adding more boost would result in higher traps and ET's. It doesnt solve your issue with traction. I would put forth some time to try and reduce your wheel spin if you are getting it in third gear on the track. :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

lower boost from 1-3 and full boost in 4-5 gear..


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> lower boost from 1-3 and full boost in 4-5 gear..


 Is that what you plan on doing? Or are already doing? opcorn:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

planning to do.. and also some other things i hope will help..im going to germany next month,then i hope that i will hit the 9´s or just get closer...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> planning to do.. and also some other things i hope will help..im going to germany next month,then i hope that i will hit the 9´s or just get closer...


ORLY??
What for?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


> ORLY??
> What for?


what..?


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

damn your spinning through third on the track with AWD and thats slicks on all four???


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes like crazy the last time i ran..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> this is with about 800 as i write it spins like crazy in the 1-3th gear on awd!you are not trapping 142.92mph with a awd car on a 1/4 mile with 650 over here :beer:
> 
> there was a nissan sunny gti-r (awd) at the race with 700 he ran 10.3*@130.49 mhp and he did not spin the wheels after 1.gear...


I'm talking wheel hp, there's no way a 700whp sunny only traps 130mph. 650whp should be around 800 crank in a AWD car.
Either way good numbers, I hope the drivetrain holds up and we see some 9s passes soon :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nobody knows what i lose from the crank to the wheels,and people in usa always gets the same whp as we get overhere in i chp with same setup ,boost ,everything on a lot of different engines..but nevermind..i have more then enough power..so if i can setup the car right i will hit 9´s.. and thanks..


----------



## skeptical (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, you do have enough power to get that car sub 10sec.
But how come you claim to have 1000+hp when you obviously have no idea how much drivetrain loss you have? And also you claim 1000+hp even though you have not seen more than a calculated value of 927hp before the engine broke. 
Why not post fwhp dyno info sheet instead.

I can say that I have xxx hp in my car, too bad that in my case i will get a few rods and pistons through the block BEFORE I ever see it. :beer:
In your case you might blow another head gasket BEFORE you ever get past 950hp. 

There is no doubt that you have the highest hp R36 anyhow why not present true and reliable numbers.
True fwhp numbers from the dynapacs together with a soon sub 10sec run will look MUCH better than 1000+hp.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

to all the haters out there:

i think its pretty obvious that this man knows EXACTLY what he's doing. given the caliber of his work, and his overall knowledge of automobiles in general, i think he can present his WHP numbers and potential track times with a pretty great deal of certainty. everyone must also take into account that this car is one and only, and the first heavily modded R36. so given the problems and hurdles this car has gone through thus far, i think that he is progressing very well and still has lots of room for improvement. Denmark also doesn't have the largest number of race tracks or open roads to haul ass on and street tune a car, so time is a huge factor

so to the haters, simply put, STOP HATING


----------



## bluegrape1 (Aug 11, 2010)

*OP*

This has been my favorite Build on here in a long time. pretty much my dream car. Like mentioned above no one has the right to question this guy He was very close to hitting 1XXX Last time and made the changes that needed to be made to get there. I'm sure even if he has not hit them it will and very well could attain those numbers. What is 60Whp when your making 9XX already. Amazing car and the fact that the drivetrain is holding is awesome news for all of us. to the OP very very sick build man. Congrats on building a beast!!!!!!!:thumbup:. Mad probs coming your way from Baltimore


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

skeptical said:


> Yes, you do have enough power to get that car sub 10sec.
> But how come you claim to have 1000+hp when you obviously have no idea how much drivetrain loss you have? And also you claim 1000+hp even though you have not seen more than a calculated value of 927hp before the engine broke.
> Why not post fwhp dyno info sheet instead.
> 
> ...


i think that you have lost something in this thread... 927 at 6900 rpm at 30 psi with the latest spool up we could do...
then we rasied the boost to 34 psi and made the car spool so early as possible the we hit 916 at 5900rpm and the head gasket blew up.. im running 8000rpm now,and car has made top end power every time we pull it,so i really dont see any problems in 1000+.. BTW are you a friend of my hater from earlier in this thread.. i can only say one thing you are wrong if you think that i will blow more head gaskets,i have done things to this engine that nobody knows about to help that problem out,and it works...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

and thanks to the 2 others


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

You come to Germany? When and where? I wanna see some runs and spy a bit if you don't mind.And if you think about rothenburg race days mr. kühnel and his mk1 will be there,too. That would be really interesting, because he has reached(high) nines already. Looking forward


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thats where im going  and you are welcome...im looking forward to see this mk 1 on the strip,nice numbers that he is running now :thumbup:..most of the fastest cars from denmark will come,and me..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

The VR6 Turbo community in Denmark, Sweden and Germany are insane. Its so many extreme cars, that you never hear about. 
Good luck in Germany Michael :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> The VR6 Turbo community in Denmark, Sweden and Germany are insane. Its so many extreme cars, that you never hear about.
> Good luck in Germany Michael :thumbup:


Thanks my friend...


----------



## polomannen (Aug 14, 2010)

Iam very impressed of your bild and i wish you very good luck in futher.:thumbup:


----------



## polomannen (Aug 14, 2010)

polomannen said:


> Iam very impressed of your bild and i wish you very good luck in futher.:thumbup:


And i hope to see you on BugRun i Sweden next year.
And also Kristian from Norvege.


----------



## polomannen (Aug 14, 2010)

polomannen said:


> And i hope to see you on BugRun i Sweden next year.
> And also Kristian from Norwege.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> video from mantorp sweden http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...mments&ref=notif&notif_t=video_comment_tagged


can't see it bro. host it somewhere else


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have changed so everybody can see it now


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

I still cant see it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i told him to post it on youtube..ill be back with a link when its done..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/psa16v#p/a


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

:thumbup:
And we do like Volvo Amazon


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes  now i know why it was slipping the tires like crazy..looks like there is a lot water on them..


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

Ooooh look at it when pulls away from the line!! dig dig dig for the grip  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

your car spinning tyres brutal 1-2 gear without any problem you will hit 9seconds:thumbup:
what is your setting at the launch control ? rpm. and boost


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

maybe a little bit to high.. but i will try to lower down the tire pressure next time to start out with.. i ran 15 psi(tire pressure) to start out with and on this run 11 psi.. then i will adjust the 2. step out from that.. in ny dreams i sell this car without the engine,build a audi a4 quattro with the r36 in..add an pt 88mm billet and 4 big slicks :laugh::laugh::laugh: but maybe i should just see what this car can first


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

It doesn't look like you're doing any burnout after the waterbox-- is that true?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

lol, torque steer much? :beer::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Mark Morris said:


> It doesn't look like you're doing any burnout after the waterbox-- is that true?


yes it is.. maybe i should do it next time...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


> lol, torque steer much? :beer::thumbup::laugh:


 maybe i should do some more testing on the same boost.. 25psi must be enough to go high 9´s


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

You rolled your tires through the waterbox and it looks like your tires are wet at launch. You definitely have to heat your tires up and look at your suspension. Your car is rebounding pretty hard (the up and down up and down after launch is pretty bad). I know the EVOs use a double rebound adjustable coilover. Great start none the less on getting the car dialed in.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> yes it is.. maybe i should do it next time...


I would definately try it next time. Looking forward to more runs from the car. :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

MiamiVr6T said:


> You rolled your tires through the waterbox and it looks like your tires are wet at launch. You definitely have to heat your tires up and look at your suspension. Your car is rebounding pretty hard (the up and down up and down after launch is pretty bad). I know the EVOs use a double rebound adjustable coilover. Great start none the less on getting the car dialed in.


i see the problem with the suspension.. front of the car also goes pretty high(to high i think) but ho does a good suspension for a mk 2 syncro?


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i see the problem with the suspension.. front of the car also goes pretty high(to high i think) but ho does a good suspension for a mk 2 syncro?


I use KW version3 on my Golf syncro and and are very satisfied with it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hiawata said:


> I use KW version3 on my Golf syncro and and are very satisfied with it.


i know kw is nice suspension,but does it work for dragrace..?


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i know kw is nice suspension,but does it work for dragrace..?


Track bars or Panhard bars might help out with the rear end side to side movement. I am not sure of how they actually will work in your MK2 but they are widely used in many other cars.


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Maybe some custom D2 Racing/K-Sport coils?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i know kw is nice suspension,but does it work for dragrace..?


generally KW goes with softer spring rates, and higher compression rates, which is not ideal for drag racing. 

I'd just do generic coil-overs with custom spring rates (cheap to get), and traction bars (to prevent deflection and wheel hop)


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont have problems from side to side only up and down.. any pics of chose traction bars..???


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

ok so just found your thread and i dont feel like going thro all 60 pg's to see your progress. so how far are you into it now.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

engine,drivetrain ect works perfect...better suspension on the car is needed..


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry, I don`t know how KW will work on drag. But tKw3 work very good on stiffest setting on track and softest setting on Icetrack in my Golf. And I use KW2 on my A3TQ SB on medium stiffness, and it works perfect as well. 

It isn`t very many options when you need the syncro suspension.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i dont have problems from side to side only up and down.. any pics of chose traction bars..???


http://www.truckinweb.com/tech/suspension/0908tr_1956_chevy_stepside_truck_buildup/photo_11.html

here is a link on a truck, the concept should be the same.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Here's one of the full-race setups. 

http://www.full-race.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=77

I have a pdf from honda-tech that explains how to build them. with your HP levels, your control arms have to be deflecting, these will add a lot of stability to your car.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

TBT-Syncro said:


> Here's one of the full-race setups.
> 
> http://www.full-race.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=77
> 
> I have a pdf from honda-tech that explains how to build them. with your HP levels, your control arms have to be deflecting, these will add a lot of stability to your car.


i have seen this on hondas.. maybe i should try to build this on the front end of the car..


----------



## VR6x6x4T (Apr 25, 2001)

Wow just spent 2 hours reading this thread, VRT's have come a long way since i did my VRT Rallye back in the early 90's. Some interesting info on gearbox's and transfer casings..
I have a fair idea who Mr Mattjohn is, he's is a cheeky monkey....


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

what did you change on the front subframe etc.? hard bushings everywhere and reinforcements on the subframe?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

tt bushings in the front a arms rest of it is stock.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

i think you should be looking into some front end upgrades, ik replace all my front bushings for polyurethane, wich greatly enhanced the stability of my car.. And i'm only @ about 400hp
With the amount of power you are making i think you'd be suprised how much the subframe flexes.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

simply insane :beer:


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

Any new videos yet of this beast??? opcorn:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Zinni said:


> Any new videos yet of this beast??? opcorn:


go back in the thread a few pages looking for them. there are a few already, be prepared to se some crazy driving mostly induced by gobs of power LOL


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mROv6RTS-G0

video from last weekend where i took the 1st place...


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mROv6RTS-G0
> 
> video from last weekend where i took the 1st place...


nice run, not as dramatic as the previous one twisting the front end but it just goes and goes ....... and goes 


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mROv6RTS-G0
> 
> video from last weekend where i took the 1st place...


Holy :what:
Totally awesome, you got some good wheel spin.
This car never gets old


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww yeah :thumbup:


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sorry officer, was I speeding? :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

i


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Race in Germany*

now im back from germany...

and new best is 
60ft 1.683
1/8 mile time 6.640
1/8mile speed 185.57km/h
1/4mile time 10.02 sec
1/4mile speed 240.00km/h-149,13MPH

this is with 27 psi on a non prepped strip,and no changes on the suspention/bushings..

i slipped like crazy in 1-2 gear on that strip,and as your guys can see my 60ft 1.68 is pretty bad compared to 1.48 the last time in sweden..

i was the the 2nd fastet in my class...nr 1 was a 9sec danish ford escort rwd...


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

congrats to you


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks..btw now i know the weight of the car.. 1230kg without me in it..so im a little bit over 1300kg/2866lb with me in the car..way to much if you ask me


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

yeha to mutch you need to diet... haha no just joking.
You have a really nice car next time you are in sweden i will go and se it.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> thanks..btw now i know the weight of the car.. 1230kg without me in it..so im a little bit over 1300kg/2866lb with me in the car..way to much if you ask me


thats lighter than mine (3050 with me in the car). But i do have a stereo and all that stuff (and lots of extra sound deadening in mine).


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i understand that..yours is a street car  but compared to evos..my car weights 200kg to much,but i have not done that much to lower down the weight..this was the last race for me this year so before next seaon i have to put in the rest of the roll cage,add a parachute..lower down the weight,tracion bar,better suspension,fluiddamper and max out the turbo..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Henric said:


> yeha to mutch you need to diet... haha no just joking.
> You have a really nice car next time you are in sweden i will go and se it.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


thanks..  i will be back next year with 9´s..


----------



## M156 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey,

once again, thank you for your spontaneous help with our throttle pedal, it works until the redlight shoot us out. 

It was very interesting, to see your car in reality. Very nice build. 

Do you intend to come to germany, again? Looking forward to see the car on strip, last weekend I sadly missed out your runs. 

Bye!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

M156 said:


> Hey,
> 
> once again, thank you for your spontaneous help with our throttle pedal, it works until the redlight shoot us out.
> 
> ...


hey...

you are welcome.. nice to see your car back at the track again,your build looks good to..i like the finish on your piping ect on the engine bay,way more clean then the other 4 motions i saw.. yes i will be back in germany again,i like the event/cars down there..the only thing i missed was a prepped strip the first 201 meters 

see you next year..

BTW what suspension are you running on your car..?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i understand that..yours is a street car  but compared to evos..my car weights 200kg to much,but i have not done that much to lower down the weight..this was the last race for me this year so before next seaon i have to put in the rest of the roll cage,add a parachute..lower down the weight,tracion bar,better suspension,fluiddamper and max out the turbo..


your transmission is also 50lbs heavier than mine. thats a substantial difference. I'd be curious to find the difference in weight between the 12v and your 3.6


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

those two engines from stock compared in weight,the r36 is lighter is what i have read..


----------



## Mk4 VR6 (Jun 11, 2004)

dude your car is so sick.. you are a VW god lol.. i dream someday of building something like you accomplished... 10 flat is very impressive congrats on the times man... by the way you should make a 0-260 speedometer acceleration video, that would just be simply insane.. 

cheers from canada, and good luck getting into the low 9's!


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Hi VR6-GT42RS

Did you find any significant cyl to cyl AFR difference using your 12 channel Innovate WBO2 controller? Are there leaner running cylinders even with your custom inlet manifold? Did you manage to equalize them using AEM's individual trims? Was there a need for individual ignition trimming?
I'm sorry for these too many questions. Thanks!
All the best!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes im running more fuel 1-3-5...most on 3-5...


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

My car with 1.8T and G60 syncro setup is about 1050kg without driver. Guess I need to replace some parts to keep it that way when I`m upgrade to 02m and haldex. My goal is 1000kg with the 4motion setup.

I know I can lower 16 kg on the car with OZ ultraleggera. They are 5kg a piece.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my car is 1230 kg without driver...but my air to water system,engine and turbo is also pretty heavy...100kg less would be nice...


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> yes im running more fuel 1-3-5...most on 3-5...


Are you on full sequential?


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> my car is 1230 kg without driver...but my air to water system,engine and turbo is also pretty heavy...100kg less would be nice...


I have an air to water inter-cooler system that I just started testing, we have a nice discussion here >> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-intercooler-syatem-users-I-have-a-question

your car being a Drag car, are you running it with an ICE BOX or just straight water and a heat exchanger?? I would assume the firs because it doesnot require the heat exchanger = lighter 

also what water pump are you using with it?

how long does the ice in there lasts and how much you put in it?

sorry for all the questions but I cant recall if it has been discussed before 

thanks, 

Luis


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

AAdontworkx3 said:


> Are you on full sequential?


yes


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

luis 

im running straight water,a big tank and a big waterpump(same as all the drag hondas/ams evo) and a radiator...

but i will try and change it.. to a smaller tank with ice..and no radiator..to see if i can lower down weight,and also ait.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> luis
> 
> im running straight water,a big tank and a big waterpump(same as all the drag hondas/ams evo) and a radiator...
> 
> but i will try and change it.. to a smaller tank with ice..and no radiator..to see if i can lower down weight,and also ait.


Ohh you will reduce AIT definitelly, you just will need to figure out exactly the least amount of water/ice mix for a single staging and pass to be the most efficient. 

Ice will give you way lower than ambient temps :thumbup::thumbup:

any details on the water pump? that's one of the crucial parts plus if you can run bigger piping/hoses that is even better. its just like charge pipinf for the turbo, smoother turns, bigh flowing pipes and no transitions for the best efficiency. and just remember to have some sort of screen for the ice not to go through the pumps because it could damage them and or block water flow 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

huichox4 said:


> Ohh you will reduce AIT definitelly, you just will need to figure out exactly the least amount of water/ice mix for a single staging and pass to be the most efficient.
> 
> Ice will give you way lower than ambient temps :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


Have a look at page 13 of this project


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> last update for this weekend..


here we go, it looks like you have that covered!! nice, what size piping is that? and brand of the pump??


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

1,5" pipe all the way,the pump is crazy... flows so much...you can buy it from precision.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> 1,5" pipe all the way,the pump is crazy... flows so much...you can buy it from precision.


nice I will need to contact precision for more specs. 

is it thisone http://www.nolimitmotorsport.com/prod/054-9000 no pics nor specs though


----------



## how much is 5 plus 2 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## G_V_K (Dec 28, 2004)

Amazing build - good luck with the rest of the project :beer::beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks...the race season is over now i europe..so there will be a lots of time to marts month..


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.kingofeurope.net/2010/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=114&Itemid=44


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

king of europe is way to long from denmark...  but next year i will be there,because then it will be here in Denmark


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> king of europe is way to long from denmark...  but next year i will be there,because then it will be here in Denmark


 why not? you've got over 1000hp. you should be able to get there in no time.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

watching!i love this car dude


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Danish POWAH!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Danish power.. YES 

Btw vwvortex...is there any faster MK2 4motions out there with manuel shifter then my car([email protected]/h)...??????? 
the 2 fastest mk 2 with manuel gear i know of is from germany,and they are running 10.06 and 10.1


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Btw vwvortex...is there any faster MK2 4motions out there with manuel shifter then my car([email protected]/h)...???????
> the 2 fastest mk 2 with manuel gear i know of is from germany,and they are running 10.06 and 10.1


In NA there just arent many fast VW, and those that are faster are FWD and MK3 or MK4 (and usually 1.8t)

Ed from FFE did drive his FWD street mk4 in to the 9s on 'low' boost recently though (1.8t)

:beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i know thers a lot faster vw´s out there.but they are FWD or RWD and all runs on fully prepped strip(let´s meet on the street :laugh::laugh::laugh.. nevermind...
i know about ed´s car.. it will go fast,for sure,with those impressive numbers..street car=NO

i asked for MK2 AWD´s


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

TBT-Syncro said:


> In NA there just arent many fast VW, and those that are faster are FWD and MK3 or MK4 (and usually 1.8t)
> 
> Ed from FFE did drive his FWD street mk4 in to the 9s on 'low' boost recently though (1.8t)
> 
> :beer:



that is car is ****ing nasty by the way, saw it in person at Pittsburgh Raceway Park a month or so back.

/hijack


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

quality sucks but its 9sec.. MK2 here in Bulgaria

http://vbox7.com/play:5a70bbb7


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

One of the fastest mk2's here in NA is JPs car.. not sure his current #s but hes usually low 10s high 9s.
24V turbo, clearly fwd  and not AWD, and Im sure you know it... looks like you may be on your own


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

M.P said:


> quality sucks but its 9sec.. MK2 here in Bulgaria
> 
> http://vbox7.com/play:5a70bbb7


car sounds good.. is it a full 1/4 mile? where is the tme slip..??i would like to compare it with mine..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i asked for MK2 AWD´s


the only real high HP AWD Mk2 that i can think of in NA is DMs car.

a few 400-500hp cars, not many beyond that.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

DM motorsports has a few mk2 awd conversions pushing tons of power. In Canada if that counts 











read this too ............ its old and I think there has been more upgrades

http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_0903_1990_vw_jetta_coupe_danny_bourgault/index.html


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i know about Dm motors... he told me they have a mk2 r32t with around 1000hp..but i have never seen it goes fast on the strip..i don´t know why...:screwy:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p2bjlNvvVs


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i know about Dm motors... he told me they have a mk2 r32t with around 1000hp..but i have never seen it goes fast on the strip..i don´t know why...:screwy:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p2bjlNvvVs

here is a few passes 10.7 sec or so when they had that with 870cc injectors on a GTI on street tires I believe,not sure, that car is not existent any more I believe unless its another one that I heard was crashed years ago. currently the jetta has 1200cc injectors (maybe bigger) at least and over 1000whp and they wanted to run 10sec flat or less. it has been a long time since I have seen a pass of that car online too.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

1.8_BT beat me to it haha


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

*This thread is just*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

wrong car noobs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03JdOzrAcmk 

here you go again 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7uWJmuNhcY&feature=related


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Daskoupe said:


> wrong car noobs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03JdOzrAcmk
> 
> ...


 the other car was built by DM too and was proof of it running 10seconds, the jetta is a DM creation too but even though you see it in the video were is the time? what does it contribute to answering the question asked above? the video we posted is from a car less powerfull than the Jetta coupe but is still fast and serves the porpose to this thread. 

From what you posted the video on the street is cool and all but can you tell with your magic eyes the 1/4 mile distance and count the seconds it took to go through? 

Noobs yeah right ......


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

That jetta is faster 
Dm motorsport posted that awhile back.Car made something like 830whp maxing out 1000cc 

did a 10.2 if i remember correctly(was in eurotuner with same specs) 
From build thread 
[email protected] 20psi street gaz 

didn't mean to tickle any feathers the "Noob" thing was a joke. 
Unbunch panties and lets let the awesome thread keep going. 

heres a link to the Build thread 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-ready-for-H2O&highlight=DM+motorsport+jetta


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Daskoupe said:


> That jetta is faster
> Dm motorsport posted that awhile back.Car made something like 830whp maxing out 1000cc
> 
> did a 10.2 if i remember correctly(was in eurotuner with same specs)
> ...


 
HAHAHA didt try to sound so harsh either, I guess I forgot to add the smiley face  

I am pretty sure than when it put down 830whp the dyno had to be shut down or something because it exceed the limits of it at that point. I think it is even more powerful than that knowing that there is an R with over 1000whp up in there but it has been a while now since I have seen it.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

this R? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4yKVARba-I&feature=related 
and that jetta 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk3wdYy_jt8&feature=related


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Daskoupe said:


> this R?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4yKVARba-I&feature=related


 I believe so, but they have done a few from what I was told when I bought my clutch from them.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

can these cars run..?  i only see 2step/wot and they dont show if they have 300 or 1000hp....


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> can these cars run..?  i only see 2step/wot and they dont show if they have 300 or 1000hp....


 It's easier to make 2-step vids than to go to the track.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

That 2 step is a big fail. When its set up properly it should sound like semi automatic gun fire and hold a perfect rpm.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4-6E1EB2l4&feature=related 

from argentina...


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Now that is one long gear ratio:laugh: Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

this is going sound lame 

every car on forza 3 i drag has that same style gearing..... 
you get less spin and ride the boost longer


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Daskoupe said:


> this is going sound lame
> 
> every car on forza 3 i drag has that same style gearing.....
> you get less spin and ride the boost longer


 Still draggin'? :laugh: Man, i haven't played in AGES!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> can these cars run..?  i only see 2step/wot and they dont show if they have 300 or 1000hp....


I'm even doubting they run a turbo, wide open exhaust but you hear no spool what so ever.
This is how a good 2-step should sound like(to the end of the vid):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IJVc9b8CDc


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

both of those car are turbo
look back one page


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*for my friend from denmark;-)*

As we met in Rotenburg, I took some pics of your car, posted them on flickr and thats what came out...
http://supermade.wordpress.com/

Did you solve the problem with the pulley, yet?

greets Stefan


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

cool to see stefan... and nice to meet you..  im looking forward to see pics from your build.. you must give me a link ,if you have it out here on the internet..

i think the 24v damper looks weak,compared to the 12v damper .. so i have not decided yet if i will try to run the 12v damper instead(i have been running 8000 rpm on my street car for years with at stock damper,with no failure)

or if i should have made a custom fluid damper instead..i know that this fluid damper helps against vibrations,so maybe this will be worth the money even if the 12v damper could hold..

i will not run a massive damper.thats for sure...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i think the 24v damper looks weak,compared to the 12v damper .. so i have not decided yet if i will try to run the 12v damper instead(i have been running 8000 rpm on my street car for years with at stock damper,with no failure)
> 
> or if i should have made a custom fluid damper instead..i know that this fluid damper helps against vibrations,so maybe this will be worth the money even if the 12v damper could hold..
> 
> i will not run a massive damper.thats for sure...


I'm not an expert but I'm just going to throw this out there......

Probably why the 24v looks 'weak' compared to the 12v is because they did their homework or it wasn't needed, allowing them to make it smaller, lighter, cheaper (maybe)....
Purpose of a harmonic damper is to change the resonance frequency peaks for whatever which purpose.... stress/fatigue, NVH, tuning (knock sensor)......etc
Because your engine is so much different than a OEM piece, I'd be curious to what effect the damper has from an OE piece or if you made one yourself.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*strong mk2s with 4motion*

I will start a build thread this winter- right now I'm building the 4motion parts and the breakes...some stuff that is necessary but not very interesting;-) I'm also quit slow right now because I'm trying to get my house done, but I know two cars in germany that haven't been mentioned here, yet:

http://www.ame-racing.de/dragracer/galerie-R30Marek.shtml

and:
http://www.ame-racing.de/dragracer/galerie-R30.shtml

videos are linked on the pages:-D

greets stefan


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

turbowahnstefan said:


> I will start a build thread this winter- right now I'm building the 4motion parts and the breakes...some stuff that is necessary but not very interesting;-) I'm also quit slow right now because I'm trying to get my house done, but I know two cars in germany that haven't been mentioned here, yet:
> 
> http://www.ame-racing.de/dragracer/galerie-R30Marek.shtml
> 
> ...


The first link says the car has ran [email protected] That's a lot of mph. Never seen that much in a VW street car. Says it weighs in at 2470. Impressive for sure.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i think the ame 9.7 run is this AME R30 polo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilo-ObwvwTU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1beHG-kTi4&feature=related

this is the engine from the rallye golf...

this car has very low weight...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I love AME's monster. I've watched everything they posted on YT. My brother loves watching it. IMO, i don't AME & Moto drag cars are in the same class as yours. They are using light weight body's to begin with. I wanna see a setup very similar to yours in an mk2....I don't think there's any.

And if you're moddin' your house like you build your cars, you MUST be the envy of your neighborhood 

I know you're probably tired of hearing this but AWESOME work bro. I built a 3.6T in a CC last summer for a customer and i emailed him pic's of your setup and he's ready for me to do some more work on his CC. thanks for the inspiration for him and the $$ in my pocket . He paid me very well when i did it the first time.:thumbup:

Ok, i got my motivation for the day...thank you
-Mr. Christensen


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

cool post bro. :thumbup:


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i think the ame 9.7 run is this AME R30 polo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilo-ObwvwTU&feature=related
> 
> ...


The polo engine is in the "normal" golf-both cars belong to marek. As much as I know the polo is in pieces and the polo ran much lower numbers than 9.7
The Rallye is becoming a real street legal car with a nice paintjob etc right now, it belongs to andreas, who "is" AME-in association with markus-the owner of the vrt rallye golf

and when I'm posting: There is still bekim from hamburg with this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSQKk3MoDcA
he was in ROW, too...you should have seen the car;-)

greets stefan


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

i believe that polo ran a 9.2 something with the r30 blcok as they call it in it. if it wasnt jumping about and going in a straight line it could easily make it into 8s


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

turbowahnstefan said:


> The polo engine is in the "normal" golf-both cars belong to marek. As much as I know the polo is in pieces and the polo ran much lower numbers than 9.7
> The Rallye is becoming a real street legal car with a nice paintjob etc right now, it belongs to andreas, who "is" AME-in association with markus-the owner of the vrt rallye golf
> 
> and when I'm posting: There is still bekim from hamburg with this:
> ...


i saw the the grey mk2 i rotenburg...nice times..

some of the ame cars is fast ....but their dyno numbers far away from the real world on some of the cars... 
723 hp on a old vr6 12v with gt35r...thats never going to happen.. 
1047hp on a gt40r on the 16v...thats also never going to happen...

but nevermind..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I love AME's monster. I've watched everything they posted on YT. My brother loves watching it. IMO, i don't AME & Moto drag cars are in the same class as yours. They are using light weight body's to begin with. I wanna see a setup very similar to yours in an mk2....I don't think there's any.
> 
> And if you're moddin' your house like you build your cars, you MUST be the envy of your neighborhood
> 
> ...


thanks...im always happy to hear about other buids...that cc must be a real drive machine...the torque is really great even at low boost on the 3,6....

i wiil try to lower down the weight on this car during the winther.And i have a lot of other things that will be changed to help me go faster next year... and then all those thing works i will turn this car up on full boost:laugh:
im happy with the [email protected]/h.. remember this is the first year this car i running! next year my goal will be around 9.5 sec.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i saw the the grey mk2 i rotenburg...nice times..
> 
> some of the ame cars is fast ....but their dyno numbers far away from the real world on some of the cars...
> 723 hp on a old vr6 12v with gt35r...thats never going to happen..
> ...


 723hp on a 12V with 35R is abit much.


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)

1.8 20vt 4wd with street tires r888 without launch,we hope next time that we have better results.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PZ4JX_hZPw


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

epic thread :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

GOLF1398 said:


> 1.8 20vt 4wd with street tires r888 without launch,we hope next time that we have better results.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PZ4JX_hZPw


 i don´t see any times or timeslip in this movie???? great traction btw


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i don´t see any times or timeslip in this movie???? great traction btw


 That's because you don't understand the Greek you're listening 
0-400 Tune to race:thumbup:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Thanks guys.. i got the car back in the workshop this weekend,almost done with the 7.5sec approved roll cage..


I would like to see pics of that too!! 

building a roll cage is tough, are you building it yourself? I know you can ....... 

I am building my first roll cage now and its being great learning experience. 

Keep up the great work man :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes im building it myself.. takes alot of time..




























im working on lower weight also.. i moved out 25kg of unneeded **** from the inside of the car the other day..and now im working on this boring stuff..





































takes a lot of time..but it is nice and clean when all the damper stuff away..and as you can see.. german steel 









and the anonymous racer


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Very nice-- I like the way you fabricated the mounting bases and tied them into the rockers. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Mark Morris said:


> Very nice-- I like the way you fabricated the mounting bases and tied them into the rockers. :thumbup:


thanks 


my goal before the race season will be to hit a 1:1 between weight(kg) and power...:laugh:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

funny, ever time i post on this thread it's the same thing

Nice work!!!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> my goal before the race season will be to hit a 1:1 between weight(kg) and power...:laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad to see this is still going strong... :thumbup:


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice work Michael i like it,is this a ch/mo cage?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

GOLF1398 said:


> Nice work Michael i like it,is this a ch/mo cage?


Thanks my friend

no i wish it was...how goes in greek..ready for the race season?


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> no i wish it was...how goes in greek..ready for the race season?


We have many problems in Greece and i think that the situation will take years as for the race season i dont know yet because i have to get a roll cage me too...
What about you,are you ready to be in 9",you and the car worth it.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> my goal before the race season will be to hit a 1:1 between weight(kg) and power...:laugh:


I still have those CF parts, and I`ll adjust the price if you`re interested. It will remove about 50kg from the OEM


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

GOLF1398 said:


> We have many problems in Greece and i think that the situation will take years as for the race season i dont know yet because i have to get a roll cage me too...
> What about you,are you ready to be in 9",you and the car worth it.


then add a roll cage  i have some more changes i want to do on the car...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hiawata said:


> I still have those CF parts, and I`ll adjust the price if you`re interested. It will remove about 50kg from the OEM



i know


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> then add a roll cage  i have some more changes i want to do on the car...


Its sound so easy Michael but its not..we have to pay a lot of taxes...no money no funny my friend


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

gripping wood grain . Cage looks good as expected.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

cant wait to see this up and running. nice work :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

GOLF1398 said:


> Its sound so easy Michael but its not..we have to pay a lot of taxes...no money no funny my friend


sad to hear my friend...  i know all about high taxes..we have them here in Denmark too..it does not make things easyer..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi vortex

i have this v6/r32 t4 devided manifold for sale.. same stile as my own...so let me know if any of you want´s to buy it  the price is 1000 euro..then it is finished with a new cnc´ed devedid flange and output for single or dobbelt westgate..

it will fit up to 42 style turbos,and cars with the intake of the turbo in the right side of the car..like mk1-3 cars and it will also fit in audi 80/a4 ect with 24v inside..

the manifold is designed so the compressor outlet of the turbo can go down,so no need for piping over the valvecover.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi! I just finished reading the whole thread. Beautiful fabrication and planning on this car! 

I'd be interested to see what cylinder pressures the VR6 guys are getting. I am starting to suspect it's actually fairly high through the mid range- because of the issues with lifting the head even with studs. 

The next real option up from the 11mm stud is 1/2" stuff- which is huge! Not so sure that's a good idea. 

On your weight issue, I had a few thoughts as well, which might get you a few pounds cheaper then fiberglass panels etc. 

You might take your 38mm water line and measure the system flow (timer + bucket). Perhaps try it with a 25mm or smaller line? It might be that most of the pressure drop in the system is at the intercooler core, not the lines- you might get rid of a gallon or two of water that way. I'd imagine there is significant capacity just in those lines alone! 

Have you considered switching the exhaust, charge piping, and several other things- to aluminum? I would take a total guess and say there is 20-30 pounds of savings possible there. 

I've been running 3" aluminum even on my street car for quite a while and it seems to hold up fine. It gets a bit beat up, but seems to last as long as you don't squash it. Now vibrant even sells an aluminum body muffler so you can tig the whole thing up without switching materials back and forth. The downpipe needs to stay stainless though- too hot. 

The equivalent aluminum stuff is just SO much lighter. 

Did you get a GT101 hall effect sensor to read the factory crank trigger wheel? I tried this on an FSI crankshaft trigger wheel and could never get it to read properly at any sensor gap. 

I'm definitely subscribing to this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi! I just finished reading the whole thread. Beautiful fabrication and planning on this car!
> 
> I'd be interested to see what cylinder pressures the VR6 guys are getting. I am starting to suspect it's actually fairly high through the mid range- because of the issues with lifting the head even with studs.
> 
> ...


hey pete

thanks for the nice words..

you are wrong about lifting the head,i never lifted the head with my oversize studs.. only with the stock 9mm,and the next thing is that the head must be modified,because around 750 hp it will give up around some of the compression rooms in the head,and then kill the gasket.after i made the head stronger i have no problems with the gasket/head problem 

i will take the exhaust away,only reason why i made it,is because when i run outlaw here in denmark it needs a full exhaust 

one of my plans is too change the air to water system,as i say earlyer in the thread,take away the radiator and make a smaller water tank with ice,the 38mm lines is a must with the water pump i have,its only made for cirkulation and can not make any pressure,so thats why 

the gt101 sensor will never work on any 60-2..to much teeths on the wheel for the sensor,thats why..  im running another hall sensor wich is running on a 60-2 from stock.. you can use the one from abf(2.0 16v) or the flange sensor kit from polo 1.4 16v when it is on a 4cylinder engine


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my goal is to end up with a 1100 kg car when im done,but maybe it will be a little higher


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> im running another hall sensor wich is running on a 60-2 from stock..


Which hall sensor are you using that works with AEM? I have a 30-6051 AEM box. I am in the process of tearing down my VR6 so I can take it to the machine shop and start my swap when I get it back.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

audiguy05 said:


> Which hall sensor are you using that works with AEM? I have a 30-6051 AEM box. I am in the process of tearing down my VR6 so I can take it to the machine shop and start my swap when I get it back.


i use one from the bmw 323 1997model..but you need to create a new holder to it so it reads on the trigger wheel in the right angle,just like on the bmw.. it is easy to see wich way when you get the sensor..there are 2 "points" on it,and thats the way it should read..the one from the abf looks the same and will also work,but you still need to change the angle like on the bmw sensor...the hight is right on both sensors.

i cleaned a lot of wires ect up on mine this weekend so now it looks like this..


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i use one from the bmw 323 1997model..but you need to create a new holder to it so it reads on the trigger wheel in the right angle,just like on the bmw.. it is easy to see wich way when you get the sensor..there are 2 "points" on it,and thats the way it should read..the one from the abf looks the same and will also work,but you still need to change the angle like on the bmw sensor...the hight is right on both sensors.
> 
> i cleaned a lot of wires ect up on mine this weekend so now it looks like this..


Part # 12141709616 for the BMW sensor??

Any chance you have a picture of how yours is set up with the new holder?


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> you are wrong about lifting the head,i never lifted the head with my oversize studs.. only with the stock 9mm,and the next thing is that the head must be modified,because around 750 hp it will give up around some of the compression rooms in the head,and then kill the gasket.after i made the head stronger i have no problems with the gasket/head problem


What did you do to modify the head and make it stronger? We are going to try oversized studs but the headgasket has still blown even with these on a previous car. I was thinking about the possibility of welding up some of the coolant passages in order to create more surface around the thinner parts of the headgsket. I'm speaking about a 12v VR6 though. Thanks for your input :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

audiguy05 said:


> Part # 12141709616 for the BMW sensor??
> 
> Any chance you have a picture of how yours is set up with the new holder?


i cant remember the part number on the sensor but there is only one type for the 1997 323 bmw..so if you chose that,it is the right one.. it not easy to take a picture up there on my car..it is made in the same way as the dissy is holding in the right place on a old vw 8v,with the "fork" then you can adjust the angle..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

MiamiVr6T said:


> What did you do to modify the head and make it stronger? We are going to try oversized studs but the headgasket has still blown even with these on a previous car. I was thinking about the possibility of welding up some of the coolant passages in order to create more surface around the thinner parts of the headgsket. I'm speaking about a 12v VR6 though. Thanks for your input :thumbup:


for me it sounds like you have another problem..i have been running 35 psi on a 42r on my 12v,no problems at all...


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> for me it sounds like you have another problem..i have been running 35 psi on a 42r on my 12v,no problems at all...


What compression did you run? Did you use a stock MK4 headgasket? And the power delivery is different on these motors than some other of the big turbo/power VR6s I've seen. Making 600-700 over a longer period of time (from 5-7.5k rpms) is going to be more abusive than making 700+whp at 7krpms for a split second. 

Just trying to figure out what is happening and what can be done.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

mk4 gasket and 8,5:1 je´s...did you losen up the studs and tighten it again one by one after you running the engine warm ?


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> mk4 gasket and 8,5:1 je´s...did you losen up the studs and tighten it again one by one after you running the engine warm ?


Nope. We are running higher compression also.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

found this old video from germany last year ..my engine bay in the start of the movie and 4:36 one of my runs...a little drifting in the first gears :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwQcvtFRihE&feature=related


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

MiamiVr6T said:


> Nope. We are running higher compression also.


 when you do this you can normally tighten it close 90 degrees more before you hit the same lbs/nm,i always do this


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> hey pete
> 
> thanks for the nice words..
> 
> ...


Ah- yes- this is what we were afraid of on the 12v head. I was going to get some pressurex film and try to see if it was the head. I'll take a look at stiffening it up. I sort of figured that because we run a lot more torque / cylinder on the I4 stuff. 

I had heard the gt101 would not work at high rpm on the 60-2, I just tried it anyways trying to troubleshoot a crank sensor issue with a haltech box. It wouldn't even read at cranking speed. 

I will keep the ABF sensor in mind.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ah- yes- this is what we were afraid of on the 12v head. I was going to get some pressurex film and try to see if it was the head. I'll take a look at stiffening it up. I sort of figured that because we run a lot more torque / cylinder on the I4 stuff.
> 
> I had heard the gt101 would not work at high rpm on the 60-2, I just tried it anyways trying to troubleshoot a crank sensor issue with a haltech box. It wouldn't even read at cranking speed.
> 
> I will keep the ABF sensor in mind.


if you crank it with your hands it will work an count..but already at starter rpm the gt sensor gives up,way to much impulses..


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

nice action on that vid, the holeshot didnt look that strong but once you got going the power was moving it hard!

What is that mk2 with black door running engine wise and time, it looked quick also.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver one with black doors? VR6 12V turbo 4motion
http://www.pph-motoring.de/?inc=golfbek


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

turbowahnstefan said:


> Silver one with black doors? VR6 12V turbo 4motion
> http://www.pph-motoring.de/?inc=golfbek


e85 driven,it was pretty fast..i think he ended up with the 3. best time in our class...how goes with your projekt stefan? any pics?


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes on E85

Right now I need to fix the head gasket of my VR6T. Season is coming quickly.
What the little AWD Bastard is concerned: 4motion is nearly done. I fight with the wires and this is getting really difficult .In fact this is becoming a full swap including dash, abs etc. it will definatly need some more time.
I'll start a build threat in April when i have enough pics and really done something worth documentating.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

turbowahnstefan said:


> Right now I need to fix the head gasket of my VR6T.


This is exactly what we were just talking about. What compression are you running? Also, what turbo and how much boost? Thanks.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Schwitzer S2000-similar to KKK29, 29psi or 2 bar as we say here, compression:9:1 with woessner pistons, ARP Studs and VW Transporter metal Gasket-no problems exept a little water consumption, which needs to be fixed before season start


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That ECU install is clean  I'm wiring a Vi-pec right now for our engine dyno. 

I don't want to side track too much- but I dug out a 12v head last night and was looking at it- there is no way that deck surface is very stiff. It is thin compared to a turbo head, the ports are real low in the head- and it has massive water channels up in there. 

We talked about trying to do a partial block fill on the head- they already run kinda hot though, the coolant passenges don't get very close to the exhaust valve seats etc. In the end I'm not sure that there is an easy way to stiffen it up. 

We even talked about welding on a deck plate and then running longer valves, but zomg what a lot of work that would be. I think the solution is to use a reasonable compression ratio- don't just go off what the pistons say as they are all calculated using the AAA headgasket that nobody uses- and tune conservatively. 

A high compression and 2-3 extra degrees of timing can double the cylinder pressure and only make a little bit more power...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

audiguy05 said:


> Which hall sensor are you using that works with AEM? I have a 30-6051 AEM box. I am in the process of tearing down my VR6 so I can take it to the machine shop and start my swap when I get it back.


for you


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> for you


Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

Bump because VR6-GT42RS is kinda my idol  

Anything new with the project?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im working on the cars to make everthing ready.. first race will be 30. april..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Bugrun 2011 in Sweden. :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will be there this time..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

small update..i made the rear end adjustable...the camber is stock very negative,so i wanted to fix that.. bolt ect is from the new rs6 v10.. fits perfect :thumbup:

then i bought a new suspension kw variant 3,adjustable for bound and rebound,last year i ran a cheap(200 usd) no name suspension :laugh:



















im also working on a new air/water system i can use with ice..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> small update..i made the rear end adjustable...the camber is stock very negative,so i wanted to fix that.. bolt ect is from the new rs6 v10.. fits perfect :thumbup:


easily one of the best mods i've done to my car. it drives way better, handles better, and doesnt go through tires as fast.
:beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

working on new a/w tank..next will be parachute..


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

ohhh man that looks sweeeet, it looks like a bigger tank. one thing though, how big is the opening to put the ice in there? 3" or so? 

also do you have any type of heat exchanger (radiator for the AWIC) for whenever you drive it in the street? if you drive it in the street of course. I know for a drag car its not necessary but I am not sure if I recall correctly that you drive it to the competitions or trailer it


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

last year i ran the system with at bit smaller tank in the rear end,where the gas tank normally is.I ran it with a radiator in the front,a lot of heavy pipeing..but when i build it,my plan was to use the car on road/trackday and the strip...it works great..normally around 34 degress ait...
But i want to lower the ait even more this year,and im not going to run longer trips on the road in it anymore.. so i removed the radiator,made a new tank for inside the car,so i don´t have the long pipes(everything i build now im also thinking of weight)..and then i will use ice cubes in the tank...i can get my hand inside the tank so it is big enough..arond 4 inches i think


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> last year i ran the system with at bit smaller tank in the rear end,where the gas tank normally is.I ran it with a radiator in the front,a lot of heavy pipeing..but when i build it,my plan was to use the car on road/trackday and the strip...it works great..normally around 34 degress ait...
> But i want to lower the ait even more this year,and im not going to run longer trips on the road in it anymore.. so i removed the radiator,made a new tank for inside the car,so i don´t have the long pipes(everything i build now im also thinking of weight)..and then i will use ice cubes in the tank...i can get my hand inside the tank so it is big enough..arond 4 inches i think



Nice man, what are you using to keep the ice from being swallowed by the pump? just in case a cube gets sucked in and decides to destroy the pump? I will adapt some sort of mesh in there just in case one of those floaters swirls down somehow.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i use fuel cell foam in the bottom of the tank.. i dont want ice cubes in my pump


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i use fuel cell foam in the bottom of the tank.. i dont want ice cubes in my pump


how does that really work? soaks up with the water?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it will "hold" on the water,just like it does in a fuelcell,but i will also use it as a filter,so no ice will get in to the pump..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

new a/w setup ready.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

so beautiful work again, cant wait to see the results of this new setup


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

i was under the impression that the reservoir needed to be higher than the intercooler itself. But it looks like you have a nasty water pump to do the job.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it was lower last year...so no problem..i tested it yesterday...so now im ready for race the 30.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> i was under the impression that the reservoir needed to be higher than the intercooler itself. But it looks like you have a nasty water pump to do the job.


as long as the inlet and outlet tubes of the reservoir are underwater you should be fine, and even if they are not, the pump will take care of it in a few seconds.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> it was lower last year...so no problem..i tested it yesterday...so now im ready for race the 30.


The reservoir will be fine there, as you stated. Good luck on the 30th!


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

sick thread lets see those dynos:screwy:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Mark Morris said:


> The reservoir will be fine there, as you stated. Good luck on the 30th!


thanks..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Romerid3r said:


> sick thread lets see those dynos:screwy:


there is dynos in this thread..

but there will be one new here in the summern when i have the time at [email protected]


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> there is dynos in this thread..
> 
> but there will be one new here in the summern when i have the time at [email protected]


Now, that is something I'd like to see!  eace:


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

good luck man:beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i was out running this saturday..but i had bad misfire all day long so i had to lift the gaspedal again and again.. i lower down the boost to 20 psi and ran [email protected] as my best.. i had to lift the gaspedal also on this run..thats why the mph is that low.. this was on a non prepped airport..so with misfire,low boost and a lifted gaspedal it think it is a pretty god et..now i can´t wait to find the problem and then raise the boost!  i was the fastest down there 

http://www.bilgalleri.dk/vid_vis.aspx?VideoID=41797


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

:thumbup: incredible.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i was out running this saturday..but i had bad misfire all day long so i had to lift the gaspedal again and again.. i lower down the boost to 20 psi and ran [email protected] as my best.. i had to lift the gaspedal also on this run..thats why the mph is that low.. this was on a non prepped airport..so with misfire,low boost and a lifted gaspedal it think it is a pretty god et..now i can´t wait to find the problem and then raise the boost!  i was the fastest down there
> 
> http://www.bilgalleri.dk/vid_vis.aspx?VideoID=41797


Is that number for 1/8th mile? If so, that's pretty close to equalling a 9 in the 1/4

EDIT: also, can you post the vid to YouTube, can't see it on my phone


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes it is in the 1/8 mile.. this vid is not on youtube..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.bilgalleri.dk/vid_vis.aspx?VideoID=41858

another vid from saturday..


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

NOICE! :thumbup:


----------



## bluegrapevrt (Sep 19, 2010)

My god!!!!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

talk about a launch...holy chit!:thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYPZJH-KOE4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dkhLSi006g&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT9-0Ee_so4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es4KLm-uQds


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

impressive


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this is only with 1.3bar of boost and misfire from 3. gear all the time..next time im back for good


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

Very Sick videos! What kinda times were you getting? Trap speed? How much boost do you plan on attempting to run once you are all dialed in? Not to be gay but ....Dream ride right there!!!! Boooya


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> this is only with 1.3bar of boost and misfire from 3. gear all the time..next time im back for good


Always follow your updates/vids etc but that second video you posted is insane!! :thumbup:


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYPZJH-KOE4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dkhLSi006g&NR=1
> 
> ...


 Damn it... I don't know what else to say but always impressive:thumbup:eace: WIN everywhere.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the 28th i will be back at the same "strip" without misfire and the weekend after i will be at Denmarks fastest car(biggest) 1/4 mile event here in denmark

thanks btw


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

i want to see this beast launching at 30psi


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Look forward to seeing the times with the missfire fixed. Since it looks like you cannot drive around the waterbox at that track, I would defintely do at least a small burnout to prevent taking water up to the line. :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

pimS said:


> i want to see this beast launching at 30psi


*explosion* :laugh:


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

LA7VJetta said:


> *explosion* :laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Mark Morris said:


> Look forward to seeing the times with the missfire fixed. Since it looks like you cannot drive around the waterbox at that track, I would defintely do at least a small burnout to prevent taking water up to the line. :thumbup:


4wd burnout is not possible..there is only a small area added for burnout..for rwd or fwd(standing still)burnout..the airport owner dont want burnout on the real asphalt.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwnWJ6HBqgM

you can see it here


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I see-- any way you can get enough room with the fence to drive around the water?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Thats gotta be one of the craziest things I've ever seen.... is that the safest way to control an engine fire, eject it from the vehicle?
Its so odd that the turbo's are still just sitting there...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

well a little update..i took the head off the engine after last times race.. i found out that the compression was low on some of the cylinders,so i had to take i apart..i found out that the stock exhaust valves don´t like the heat..no burning valves..but they was just not straight anymore...so i decided to go ferrea valves..i ordered it and they promise me that i would have them first in this week so i could go out for this weekends race..we allready called them thuesday to make sure they have send the valves(last chance if i should have them over here in this weekend) then they told me they was not started on making then yet..but they could make them and then send them this friday..cool.. then i could still go to the biggest event here in denmark next weekend...just to be sure we called them again today..still not ready.. and maybe they could send them thuesday next week.. i have only one thing to say.. **** FERREA!now i have to find another solution to make the car ready for next weekends race!

head is ready with fresh seat job..custom adjustable camgear is ready..im ready! so BIG thanks to ferrea for fuking me up so i missed 2 races..

btw :everything looks good inside the engine.. so im "happy"


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

bummer


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

so sorry to hear that man, time to tune for colder burning fuel too maybe?? I forgot what are you running now? E85?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it is pretty normal that stock exhaust valves made for n/a don´t like the heat forever in a turboed engine..but they hold the hole last year..so i just need some upgrade (inconel) valves made for more heat..then it is no problem..


----------



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> head is ready with fresh seat job..*custom adjustable camgear is ready*..im ready! so BIG thanks to ferrea for fuking me up so i missed 2 races..


i'm kinda curious about this. did you make a modification to the factory adjuster or is it a whole new unit? what is the reasoning for it?

car is amazing by the way....really impressive numbers on the track considering the chassis still doesn't look dialed in and there's still more power available.

i think i remember reading something a long time ago about big power awd dsm's running stiffer rear swaybars to try to stop that wheelhop condition.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it is a new unit thats fits the outer oem cam gear and makes it adjustable..i made it so the stock cam trigger fits on..so it still works on oem ecu of needed.. 

this is for top end power.. 

i have 5 set in order..so i will sell 4 of them


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VWVortex has had some sick build threads last 10 years, this is one off them :thumbup:

Clutch is still working Michael ? And the 02M mounts ?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks kristian

if you mean mine..yes it still work.. no problem at all.. i hope that my drivetrain survives DHB.. then i will meet you at bugrun..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

moving forward


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

looks good man:beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

'Chute looks good. Are the rules in Europe the same as the States-- required on cars that trap 150 mph or faster?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark Morris said:


> 'Chute looks good. Are the rules in Europe the same as the States-- required on cars that trap 150 mph or faster?


x2
What about roll cage requirements too?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

parachute for 150mph or faster..full cage is for cars running faster then 10.00sec.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

new cam gear 










and now the car is ready for race..


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Camgears look very well done. :thumbup:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

very curious to see what this will do at the track 
good luck


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Years later this car still blows my mind.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> new cam gear
> 
> 
> 
> and now the car is ready for race..


 So you don't have real time cam control anymore? Were there any improvements when controling cams during the runs?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

man..hadn't looked at this thread for awhile..still fukn insane:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now im back home from denmarks fastest car.. i was number 1 in outlaw 4wd in the qual ...but in the finals this happent.. no miss shift no nothing.. the housing is killed by power!  










i thought my gearkit would give up before the 02m housing,but i was wrong..


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i was number 1 in outlaw 4wd in the qual


 Nice! :beer: 




VR6-GT42RS said:


> but in the finals this happent.. no miss shift no nothing.. the housing is killed by power!


 Yikes!


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

OUCH!!! :facepalm:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

ohhhh nooooooo man so sorry to see that, what was your time to get #1 in AWD qual? what was the time of the 1st place? 

but most importantly, what is going to happen now with this casing?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Did your gearset survive the breaking of the casing?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

wow that is nuts ... broke from pure power ...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.nitroz.se/motorny/resultat/2011/dhb2011.MDB-6.FWD.gif 

as you guys can see im nr1 michael jensen with the time [email protected]/t.. normally this event is with out trackbite but this year they put it on..the worst thing about this was that all the cars ran slower..it did not work.. i ran 0.2 slower 60.ft and number 2 and 3 in my class told me that they did the same.. 

so far im running lower boost then last year..the engine performs really great with the rebuild head..  

i don´t know how bad my gearkit looks i have not take the gearbox a part yet but im sure that i have to change some of the parts after this.. 

about the housing i will find a solution.. 

now im looking forward to make the transmission work again and go to mantorp in sweden.. then im pretty sure im in the 9.5-9.7 range


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Do plan on turning up the boost @ mantorp?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have plans on full boost if everything goes right yes 35 psi..


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*News from Germany;-)*

Hey,

here is something you might like;-)




and no 2:





there were still some 10sec cars...but these two are ridiculous in my eyes:laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have seen both videos..and so have the german racers i know of...funny thing is that they tell me that this is a bad timing system and the times can not be trusted.. so let us see them on a track with serious timing systems instead


----------



## typ86g40 (Jun 10, 2009)

The Turbo-Gockel car ran [email protected] km/h on an earlier event in Bitburg (June 4 2011, no trackbite).
http://www.ame-racing.de/images/TimeGockel_97.jpg

I don't like the event in Bautzen and the timing they use but I don't think it is that far off this time.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

You can see movie time at the bottom and listen car from start to end. It's around 10 sec


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

we discussed that top vid on another forum... but count again its 11 sec.. he launchs 14 sec into video and is still on it around 25,

on my other forum there were guys from germany stating the times werent right, track wasnt true 1/4, ill see if i can find out exactly


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: i was not even looking at that..when i hear from one of germanys fastest that i can´t trust those times.. it´s enough for me..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this is how the housing looks on the other site










this thing also broked










only 2 gear wheels i dead because of the broken casing.. lucky me 










so now it is up to quaife when im out running again..they only have one of the wheels in stock and told me 8-10 weeks on the other one  anyway i can only say that im wery surpriced in a positive way.. all the quaife stuff looks really good..










next weekend i will finish the solution on the stronger casing.

i did write an email for sqs about buying their 02m 4speed dragkit.. because i want to go over the 1/4mile line in 4th instead of in 5th gear(i have the drw finaldrive) but no answher:thumbdown: so now i will just go my own way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Time to machine the end off the case and weld in a billet case end that holds the shaft bearings and absorbs that climbing force. 

Car is gnarly man. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it´s not possible to weld in these casings..i don´t know if it is magnesium or what.. but straight aluminium is it not..


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


>


What is this throttle cable bracket from? Info please. I have the same throttle body.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i took it from a vr6 tb,and welded it on a home made flange.. thats it..


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

case is aluminium/magnesium mix


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes.. but it is not possible to weld in it,like it is in 02a housing..btw it not a problem anymore..i have find a way to make the housing stronger/hold the bearings together..and it is almost finished..


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

You need to be working for a full fledged racing team my friend. You're very good at what you do. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> yes.. but it is not possible to weld in it,like it is in 02a housing..btw it not a problem anymore..i have find a way to make the housing stronger/hold the bearings together..and it is almost finished..


And on the side off the "new" housing, you should get K-Tech cnc machined. Just like Quaife and SQS :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my plan is to cnc R36 or just the "R"


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

screwball said:


> You need to be working for a full fledged racing team my friend. You're very good at what you do. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I am having a hart dime figuring out where this plate thing might bolt up?? is it in that position on the pic  

I guess its too early for me to think


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it bolts up in the 2 holes you see..there will be 2*12mm bolts to hold it in...and yes it is right where you see it, because the fitment between the housing and the plate is 6/100mm


----------



## mathias_rotrex (Oct 19, 2009)

I wasn`t at bugrun but what I heard you miss it too.:banghead:
Damn those gearboxes...

Whish you all luck with that bastard mk2 of yours.
It´s very nice to see a old mk2 golf running like a frog on lsd, here in sweden a fast bmw e30
is daily news, a vw that`s massaged like your`s is great and different.
Sure you know Erik vr6tt, Henrik "big turbo" rotrex vr6, lupo 1,8t and Tobias mk1t, vinnare av bugrun 09-10,the brothers bond and I know you know foffa. (maybe you don`t like foffa) 
Those good fellows running the fastest vw in sweden, the fastest FWD that will say.
Me and many others here in sweden run "ordinary" fast vr6t, 1.8t unt so weither  is their many
fast vw in denmark? Say 400+ hp?
In Norway we have both your and my good friend Kristian, he is a great guy.

Man, sorry about your gearbox.
I need to see your car kick in some badass time at the strip :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

there is "many" vw´s over 400hp in denmark yes...

Today I got the answer from quaife..there is one of the gearwheels i need there is not in stock..12 weeks...
Funny thing is that when we ordered it 2 weeks ago they said 8-10 weeks and we only contacked then again because we was told that they maybe could to it faster:banghead:


in 12 weeks the race season is over here in europe...thanks quaife!NOT

this is the same **** everytime and im tired of it.. my car is now for sale everything exept the engine as a "long block"


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't do it. Don't give um now. 12 weeks is nothing in the long run. It will end. There's a limit to how much stuff can break before you get everything dialed.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i can make it work thats no problem.. i spend so many hours working all these custom solutions out again and again...the only thing thats stops me again and again is the companys who can not ship me the parts on their website.

this **** cost me more then half a season..said in another way..rest of this year.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't give up now man, you have the best build thread on vortex!
I can understand your frustration, but you hvae already came THIS far!

Have you tried to source the part from somebody else?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep it man!


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

Dude you can't give up man, don't sell it!! If you do I can do a payment plan if you ship to the states. 

Do sqs make a trans that can work for you?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nefkntym (Aug 4, 2010)

Are you going Longitudinal with a 01E?


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Make the gears. You can wire straight gears. Won't be polished but hey they will be in short time.
Maybe s7 shock steel. Get a material spec from your wonderful supplier. Possible I can make a drawing when I have a sample to gauge. Even when it is missing some teeth.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

vergessen wir es said:


> Make the gears. You can wire straight gears. Won't be polished but hey they will be in short time.
> Maybe s7 shock steel. Get a material spec from your wonderful supplier. Possible I can make a drawing when I have a sample to gauge. Even when it is missing some teeth.



im not going to spend time making any gears wich is already made 10 years.. i spend time made things that are not already made 

and no im not going to buy a 5000usd gearkit just because quaife don´t have a 130 usd gearwheel in stock.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

As far as you've come with this project... you need to hold on to it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> As far as you've come with this project... you need to hold on to it.



no..ill sell this car,i want to buy a house this summer.. so it is time to move on..


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

NO!!!!!Must win lottery and purchase!!!!!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> no..ill sell this car,i want to buy a house this summer.. so it is time to move on..


Best of luck in whatever you decide. Your build was on another level. Amazing car.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

PM`ed you for a solution that might save your race season if you`re interrested.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

number 7 is the wheel i need.. anybody out there ho has this gearwheel i can buy.. new ones is first in stock in 12 weeks...


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

What were the code letters of that/your gearbox? BTW is that gear wheel OEM or Quife one?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

quaife offcourse..i don´t want to spend my time on stock gearwheels..


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Sell the car?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> no..ill sell this car,i want to buy a house this summer.. so it is time to move on..


that's sure to depreciate faster :screwy:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Note to self: Don't buy Quaiffe gear sets because their service response time is unacceptable.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

DieGTi said:


> Note to self: Don't buy Quaiffe gear sets because their service response time is unacceptable.


NOTE TO YOU GUYS OUT THERE... not to me..it is to late.. i already bought it


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> NOTE TO YOU GUYS OUT THERE... not to me..it is to late.. i already bought it


Think off all the race cars out there, that Quaife has delivered parts for. VW is just one of alot of brands. 12 weeks delivery is horrible, when you think of all the money invested. Should be a singel part service for all parts. So they had a stock. Guess its to expensive ?
Can Petr at SQS help with the part ?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i agree kristian.. this sucks big time ..i don´t know what happent to quaife..but last time we sold a 02a/j gearkit.. it took 6 months before we had it :thumbdown::screwy::what: very bad service... 3-4 years ago when i ran 02a quaife there was no problems at all..great and fast service everytime..i saw a thread some time ago i think it was in dragracing forum,there is a lot out there having problems with getting parts from quaife..:thumbdown:

the only thing petr/sqs can help me with is a complete new gearkit..but thats not the way i want to go,when i only need one gearwheel to have a complete gearset again..:screwy:

his 4speed dragkit is in stock in 6 weeks.. thats to late anyway..then the raceseason is over here in europe..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks to Hiawata/andreas.. because of him my transmission is back in business in a couple of weeks..:thumbup: he shipped the missing gearwheel to me today(from his quaife trans).. and the 2 other wheels is also shipped from quaife.. so soon i can put the car back together  Mantorp Sweden here i come..


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Thanks to Hiawata/andreas.. because of him my transmission is back in business in a couple of weeks..:thumbup: he shipped the missing gearwheel to me today(from his quaife trans).. and the 2 other wheels is also shipped from quaife.. so soon i can put the car back together  Mantorp Sweden here i come..


 AWESOMEEEEE!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

:beer::beer::beer: to everyone for helping out and keeping this project rolling!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:laugh::beer:


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Glad to see this, the internet is good for something.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

wabbitGTl said:


> :beer::beer::beer: to everyone for helping out and keeping this project rolling!


 X Eleventybillion


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

waiting for the gearwheel from norway.. 

quaife send me 2 wheels.. one was wrong.. 

rest i ready


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

The gear should be in Denmark any day now. It's one week since I shipped it. Hope you are up and running soon.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

all i can say is in this video 
http://youtu.be/VLnWf1sQkjY


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Hiawata:
as i write to you in the mail it is hanging in copenhagen airport with problem because they want me to pay taxes for it.. but i spoke to them today and she says around 5 days and i should have it.. i hope she´s right  rest of the gearbox is ready now..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Gearwheel came in today.. so now the gearbox is ready


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Gearwheel came in today.. so now the gearbox is ready


hells yeah. lets see er rip


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
how does you fixed the foward bolt in the case? And let us know if it works 

regards,


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

now the car is ready..i hope the weather is good next weekend in rotenburg/germany..if it is i will be there..


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> now the car is ready..i hope the weather is good next weekend in rotenburg/germany..if it is i will be there..


if you blow another case you should have someone cnc you a case out of a block of steel lol.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i don´t think i have that problem anymore(got my fingers crossed  )


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i don´t think i have that problem anymore(got my fingers crossed  )


well i hope not as well. but if it does happen again whats your next step ?? gotta plan for the worst so your prepared


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

remember stock housing hold over a year without problems.. so i don´t think i need to plan anything


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

what type of engine mounts and transmission mounts you have in it?? I cant remember reading about it on the thread.


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

he has custom solid mounts


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Njegos18t said:


> he has custom solid mounts


solid as machined aluminum or still a harder compound rubber / polyurethane fill? .......... just asking because most people tel me they have solid mounts and there are poly inserts on them or maybe filled mounts. 

I am about to put some big aluminum chunks machined as my engine and trans mounts no rubber so would like to get an idea of what would it be like to what is the effect of solid mounts and how the vr6 translate frequencies to the chassis ... :laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

ss mounts.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> ss mounts.


nice, thats what I am talking about. how bad are the vibrations on it? I am ok with the added vibrations just want to know if the rest of the car is going to fall apart due to it. :laugh: not planning to daily drive it, mostly from time to time on the street and mostly on the track.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i think it is okey for a racecar..


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i think it is okey for a racecar..


cool, thanks, I will be testing it in about a month or so hopefully


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

buy me!!!  i still have this r32/v6 manifold for sale..i can bring it with me next weekend in sweden at mantorp raceway if some of you swedish guys still are interrested...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

DLI teknik have some really nice 02M mounts. Im gonna try their gearbox mount on my mk3.
http://www.dli-teknik.se/index.php?...at=14&s1cat=525&s2cat=935&showprod=70&lang=en

And Michael, that 24V turbo manifold should bolt straight to my V6 4Motion 
Nahh, dont have money to build another car, while having the mk3.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*ROW Racedays*

Hey, 

weather was good, but no danish R36T was seen? Other plans?

Greetz
By the way: AME 12V Turbo=9,512, Kremser 3,2 24V Twin Turbo=9,901, Kuehnel R38=10.01, then engine damaged-Just for your books;-)


----------



## dave13s4 (Dec 16, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> buy me!!!  i still have this r32/v6 manifold for sale..i can bring it with me next weekend in sweden at mantorp raceway if some of you swedish guys still are interrested...


How much for the manifold, what wg is it set up for and will it work with the turbo mounted the other way (with the inlet on the driver side and dp on pass side)?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

turbowahnstefan..i looked at danish and german weatherstations and all of then say rain saturday..i know about the times on the 3 cars..ame was running [email protected] to be correct... cool:thumbup: 

so you are right about no danish r36..2000 danish kroner for the shipping of my car with trailer ect..then i don´t take any chances with this weather..

and as you know..they have to drop the finals because of rain..so saying the weather was good..no way:thumbdown: i had a friend down there with a toyota v8 turbo he was looking after rain all weekend because the heaven was all black 

upcoming weekend im going to mantorp/sweden..so why don´t you fast germans come up there??weather looks good..and german stefan dietz with mk2 r32 biturbo 4motion will also go up there with me...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

dave13s4

it wont work with the turbo placed the other way.. you don´t have space for that..wg setup is made ready for 44mm or bigger..1000 euro for the manifold..


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

We had Rene Kuehnel mobile weather Service;-) He was already there friday at 7 am and told us everything was dry otherwise we wouldn't have been there though it is only 150km from home. So I understand why you didn't try. But finals took place?!? Gockel with his car made a redlight and so his opponent won-rain started soon after that?!? And the grey Toyota-I saw that pretty fast bastard:-D
We actually think about gatebil next year...And we will be at DHB,too. So see you soon


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

cool..could be nice to see a vw in the front in the outlaw 4wd..thats what im working on..fastest time in this class was 9.86 last year and 9.92 this year..so it should be possible


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> upcoming weekend im going to mantorp/sweden..so why don´t you fast germans come up there??weather looks good..and german stefan dietz with mk2 r32 biturbo 4motion will also go up there with me...


I'm going there tomorrow. I'll pop by and have a look at your car.

Read at bilsport.se that there are 177 entrants to the drag race..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

new best after this race is 9.7  im very happy...ill be back with the details after a good night sleep.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Awesome to see this man... congrats. :beer:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Now aren't you glad you didn't sell everything off? Congrats sir :beer:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Awsome!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> new best after this race is 9.7  im very happy...ill be back with the details after a good night sleep.


:thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Don´t worry guys.. it is not that easy too sell a car like this here in Denmark.. 

3*fast vw´s










German Stefan..720hp r32 biturbo 4motion,we made 100hp more on this car the day before on a remap,stock gearbox so he took it "slow" 10.6sec

Danish Martin [email protected] 16v fwd..out for the first time..and ran [email protected]

and the last car is mine...

1st run:i started out with the same boost as last time when i broke the gearbox..9.89 says my first timeslip up there..

2nd run:Then i tryed again but i was way to long time on hitting the 2. gear 10.11 was the time.

3. run:then i tryed to raise the boost(without succes,think the boost solenoid is bad),and i forget to close my water tank so i has to left the trottle,because there was water in the button of the car..:banghead: 10.28.

4th run: i lowered the boost target again(i ran 25psi in the start and hits 28psi at the 1/4mile line) and lowered the tire pressure a bit and then i hit a 9.7...










so now i need to find out the problem,so i in the future can get a clear [email protected]


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

David L said:


> I'm going there tomorrow. I'll pop by and have a look at your car.
> 
> Read at bilsport.se that there are 177 entrants to the drag race..


i did not see you???


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

got any videos?


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i did not see you???


And I couldnt find you or anyone near your cars when I was there.  Congrats to the 9.7 btw!


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

I was at Mantorp Park yesterday and i can only say that your car made my whole day!
Well worth the 1450km trip down there 

Got a video from your record run but it's not great quality.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk_RYvtr2rU


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

David L said:


> And I couldnt find you or anyone near your cars when I was there.  Congrats to the 9.7 btw!


sad.. it could have been nice to meet you.. and thanks..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

VWallin said:


> I was at Mantorp Park yesterday and i can only say that your car made my whole day!
> Well worth the 1450km trip down there
> 
> Got a video from your record run but it's not great quality.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk_RYvtr2rU



WOW that a long way to go...im glad my car made your day..  nice to see a vid from it.. one of my friends have a lot of vids.. but i don´t know when ill get it..ill post it here when it happent..


----------



## GOLF1398 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Michael :wave:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new PB, your car is mooving


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> new best after this race is 9.7  im very happy...ill be back with the details after a good night sleep.



congrats. long overdue.

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


>


I like how the picture is all mk2. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> I like how the picture is all mk2. :thumbup:


 I was just gonna post this :thumbup:
All VW transporters too :heart:...I need to buy a trailer & a hitch for the Allroad


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Very nice to hear that you had a great time at Mantorp :thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> new best after this race is 9.7  im very happy...ill be back with the details after a good night sleep.


Congrats! :beer:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

wow, awesome... great job man... I can't imaging a 35psi+ pass when you get it sorted out.... 
that thing will go to the moon


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*motivation;-)*

You might have heard, but here you can see;-)




Hockenheim this weekend
Oops you already saw it on facebook:-D


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes i have seen this on facebook...very nice..i have never thought i should see a heavy mk2 4wd run low 9´s ...i like how this car can beat many evo´s.. :laugh: :thumbup:

now i just can´t wait till i get by boost control working..i also want high boost!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

and thanks to you other guys  offcourse transportes..vw all the way


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

turbowahnstefan said:


> You might have heard, but here you can see;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woooow :thumbup:


----------



## hylle (Aug 9, 2011)

*9,89 run*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

jesus you damn near made a right turn


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I think you need way longer gears, can't you swap from a diesel 02M?? (i'm not to formiliar with 02M ratio's)


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

i'm sure you almost **** your pants, but damn that looks fun :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this is my friends video.. it was my first pass up there..so i did not drive the car correct.. i hope he has the 9.7 run..


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

pimS said:


> I think you need way longer gears, can't you swap from a diesel 02M?? (i'm not to formiliar with 02M ratio's)


this would help big time.That other mk2 doing 9.1's has the gear ratios youneed


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

he has the low fd too he´s going over in 5th.. so do i..with the drw ratio it will only be 1-4th gear ..i would like that..but i can not change it on the quaife setup..


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

what about launching in 2nd?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

2nd is to high i tryed that last year..you can not count on the 9.89 video..i was shifting gears too fast..1000rpm before i should


----------



## Matzu (Sep 17, 2008)

Extremely nice car you have there! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Please, keep us updated how your gearbox casing holds up with your mod! And if you have, I'm interested from cad picture or similiar from that plate. I'm planning on strenghtening my own gearbox and your mod looks pretty easy to do.

Go for the victory my scandinavian brother!


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Sickest Mk 2 golf in the world!

Tillykke med 9,7, det fandme vildt hehe


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

this car never ends to amaze :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

also I 2nd that about keeping us posted on the bracing on the transmission :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Airrider said:


> Sickest Mk 2 golf in the world!
> 
> Tillykke med 9,7, det fandme vildt hehe


in skandinavia yes...but not in the world 

tak 


the transmission works great guys..i hope that ill soon get a quaife wheel so i can send it too norway


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

*Gearbox mod*

I wanted to ask if the reenforcing plate that you fitted on the gearbox housing is meant to support the gearbox shafts by supporting the bearings from the other side.

Does the plate have stub axles on the other side which go through the casing to support the shaft bearings?

I can not think of another way that such a plate could strengthen the gearbox. Any information will be appreciated, if you feel like sharing.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

toledor said:


> I wanted to ask if the reenforcing plate that you fitted on the gearbox housing is meant to support the gearbox shafts by supporting the bearings from the other side.
> 
> Does the plate have stub axles on the other side which go through the casing to support the shaft bearings?
> 
> I can not think of another way that such a plate could strengthen the gearbox. Any information will be appreciated, if you feel like sharing.


you are right


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks, good luck with your Racing.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

This car is crazy. I want a 3.6 turbo so bad to swap in my car but 650hp would be enough


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*Your other car*

Hey, which GT42RS charger do you use on your 12V engine? A/R etc. And does it "punch" at 3000 rpm or later? My streetcar needs a new turbo, you know;-)
best regards stefan


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

turbowahnstefan said:


> Hey, which GT42RS charger do you use on your 12V engine? A/R etc. And does it "punch" at 3000 rpm or later? My streetcar needs a new turbo, you know;-)
> best regards stefan



hey stefan..on a street car.. don´t go bigger then gt4294r 1.01..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

VR6BUG said:


> This car is crazy. I want a 3.6 turbo so bad to swap in my car but 650hp would be enough


you can just buy my engine and boost it 15psi then


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Give me a price :screwy: The bank got much money :laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i spend some time adjusting the cams/tuned the car..so i maxed out our dynapack:laugh: then what??? i lowered the boost 5psi and tryed again..










the boost is a little bit out of control, 25psi until 6000rpm and rasing till 32psi in the end.. when i have the boost stabil the curves will be almost flat from around-5300rpm(this is where i hit full boost)

i checked the car at the dyno with the file from mantorp..954..this is what i had on the 9.7 run at the 1/4 mile line(im running variabel boost)


i hope the weather will be good in kjula dragway sweden next weekend


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

That is just beautiful :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttt!


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice numbers Michael! Now I have started on my engine build too. So I hope Quaife delivers that gearwheel before Christmas so I can have my car ready with new engine and gearbox next summer.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

And all that torque..... hohoho :laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hiawata said:


> Nice numbers Michael! Now I have started on my engine build too. So I hope Quaife delivers that gearwheel before Christmas so I can have my car ready with new engine and gearbox next summer.


thanks..i told my boss to ask quaife how far they are earlyer today..hope to get a mail from them soon..

i really hope to get this wheel soon so i can send it to you..


thanks to all of you..  highest output on a vr6 in the world?? i think yes..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> highest output on a vr6 in the world?? i think yes..


Co-Sign :thumbup: I can't help but to call you the danish Capt. Kirk cause you've gone where no man has gone before. 

*Need.....more....boost...Scotty!*


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> And all that torque..... hohoho :laugh:


today i changed the boost setup.. full boost at 5300rpm i hit 1197nm:what: i had to lower that..

i noticed at 4000 i have 14 psi now ,earlyer i had only 3 psi.. very nice gains 

this old(27psi) VS new(32psi)


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

WTF...that is awesome!!!! What were the changes you made for boost? Did you tweak vvt at all?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i raised the boost from 5300-to 6300 to 32psi(it is only 25psi on the pic)it is 32psi the rest of the way up top.. what gives me these gains was to skip the vvt at adjust my new cam gear..i need to add one more wg to control the boost good enough after i got so much more flow..


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, you are not using at all now? just adjustable cam gears?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes..the vvt works better then nothing offcourse..but they can not adjust enogh to go high..


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> yes..the vvt works better then nothing offcourse..but they can not adjust enogh to go high..


That is awesome. Did you make the cam gears? Is this intake and exhaust?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes both..yes i had them custom made after my specs.


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me buddy. That is awesome and congrats on the results.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

remember this will only work/make power on engines with low backpressure..if it is a streetcar you are building..keep the vvt


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am fully planning on using VVT. I think it is awesome that an alternative exists for the extreme though.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome build, you'll be in the 8's in no time! :thumbup: Glad you didn't sell it.

Does anyone have any more info on the 9.1 sec mk2? Never seen that vid b4.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks man 8´s naaah low 9´s i think but we will see.. look at ame-racing.de to see the 9.1 golf.


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

man You amaze me every day again and again


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats what you call a road-course suitable powerband!! verry nice
600 hp @ 4500 rpm :screwy:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes.. remeber i have 14 [email protected] boost around 5000rpm...so at 4500 it is a live  at 5000rpm i maxed out our dynapac 4000 3 times.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

hahaha, reading about the numbers you're making etc just makes me laugh
Awsome :thumbup::heart:


----------



## screwloose45 (Dec 9, 2008)

Seriously my dream car.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

today i was testing in malmø/sweden 1/8 mile it was a raining day so only 2 runs..  1sr [email protected] car was slipping like crazy  [email protected]/h 2nd [email protected] car was still slipping like crazy but i did a [email protected]/h .. very nice.. the car has crazy power now im shifting in to 5th gear on the 1/8mile..higher ratio needed!

This is me today:









and this is the german 9.1 golf:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

again...
:thumbup:
eace:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Damn son that thing is 60'ing nice even with the wheel spin 1.41 is no joke.. Take it to a real track though, 1/8 is for ladies :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

there is no more 1/4 mile over here this year,the season is over..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLFSINwdqUU


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

I love your car dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

here is the 6.1 run..at this vid you guys can see my drifting/no traction

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGe72ilClGI


----------



## bigwog (Aug 25, 2011)

What a bloody animal! Love it


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

ohh man congrats on those times, I am very impressed on how you tame that beast to keep it pointing straight. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

The run is completely bad ass. Good job. You are an Uber Legend on this site now.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Your car is an animal and i loved reading the build! Great work and it put a smile on my face watching you destroy the muscle car with the wheelie bar on it haha


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Ktech said:


> Nice


Thanks my friend...Ktech is the man that tuned my aem,so big kredit to him! :beer:


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

Congratulations :thumbup::thumbup:
Great Job Ktech


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I remember back in the days, the people in this forum was struggling to make half the power you make. There were very few. I've said many times in the past, VR6 will never see this type of power. Well i was really wrong & i'm also glad that i'm alive to see it.


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Thanks my friend...Ktech is the man that tuned my aem,so big kredit to him! :beer:


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

wish all the Ford guys around here would run into a car like yours . They don't take any vw seriously just cuz it has the vw badge. sorry I haven't read the whole thread but any dyno vids????


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi friends.. anybody out there ho want´s to buy my turbo setup(turbo,manifold,wg)this fits r36 engines..and with small mods r32 and 24v vr6 too..

Im thinking of going really big this winter..


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Going really big with the r36?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes. Engine is not for sale .


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Would be more interesting to see you with Quattro on your crazy mota..
Steve


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> yes. Engine is not for sale .


nice

If you could post pics of the process that would be awsome


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have quattro/4 motion on it.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i have quattro/4 motion on it.


you have haldex.  a real torsen quattro system and you'd be deep in the 9s, maybe even 8s. vastly better system over what you have now.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

4motion and haldex is the same in my head..it is just called quattro in the tt.. 

im deep in the 9`s/high 8`s now.. and i would never change to quattro..im faster then the quattro cars over here.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Hi friends.. anybody out there ho want´s to buy my turbo setup(turbo,manifold,wg)this fits r36 engines..and with small mods r32 and 24v vr6 too..
> 
> Im thinking of going really big this winter..


You mean even bigger ?  Lovely :thumbup:
Cool to see that the02m/Quaife setup holds up.
And that you dont give up :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

You have 1 exciting mota..
Is your 4 motion setup reactive or proactive ie does wheel slip have to be seen before the rears load up ?
Im looking at diffs at the mo and torn between Quaife, Pel and wavetrack do you have any thoughts on which will suit the TT best ?
Steve


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> You mean even bigger ?  Lovely :thumbup:
> Cool to see that the02m/Quaife setup holds up.
> And that you dont give up :thumbup:


Yes Kristian bigger.. but this will only happen if i can sell my old setup..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> You have 1 exciting mota..
> Is your 4 motion setup reactive or proactive ie does wheel slip have to be seen before the rears load up ?
> Im looking at diffs at the mo and torn between Quaife, Pel and wavetrack do you have any thoughts on which will suit the TT best ?
> Steve


Im running 50/50 all the time.. im running peloquin.. don´t go with wavetrack..it sucks..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

nefkntym said:


> Are you going Longitudinal with a 01E?


:thumbup:


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you give an idea of how big? If you sell your old turbo set up?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> :thumbup:


that would never happen.. way to heavy..


----------



## Where are my keys? (Nov 30, 2011)

:what:
:sly:

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

are you using stock modified o2m front cv axles?


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

zwogti said:


> are you using stock modified o2m front cv axles?


Custom axles from driveshaftshop with 02m cv`s.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

hiawata said:


> Custom axles from driveshaftshop with 02m cv`s.



^^^^ thank you :thumbup:


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Michael, you need to delete some PM`s!

And is there any updates on this project?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hiawata said:


> Michael, you need to delete some PM`s!
> 
> And is there any updates on this project?


Done.. 

No updates..


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Which turbo is next?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

GTX55!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> GTX55!


So looking foreward to see the progress this winter. Amazing Michael:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> GTX55!


Lol. :laugh:

And the project takes on a new dimension. Good luck and looking forward to seeing the swap.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Changes of plans again? You mentioned not changing turbo on mail :laugh: 
And Garrett Gtx, why not Precision?


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Tor_m said:


> Changes of plans again? You mentioned not changing turbo on mail :laugh:
> And Garrett Gtx, why not Precision?


x2


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: no turbo change,it was just for fun i said that... im not going to change a turbo that work perfect for my engine,and still can handle 80-100hp more..thats more then enough for my 4motion drivetrain..

there will be updates in the winther on other maxed out things,but not the turbo.

btw if i ever should go bigger it would be a PT.

Tor m: there are good news about the 24v parts!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: no turbo change,it was just for fun i said that... im not going to change a turbo that work perfect for my engine


You are crazy enough that it is believable that a GTX55 could be in your future.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You are crazy enough that it is believable that a GTX55 could be in your future.


u r right..im crazy enough 

the r36 with a filled block ,gtx55 and methanol would be a nice setup..but rwd is needed to get a drivetrain that will hold that kind of power...1500+ will be a piece of cake!

i dont have the car/drivetrain to hold this kind of power..that stops me.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Hehe, you funny crazy guy  You would be crazy enough to mount that GTX55 to the R36 :screwy:

Nice, everybody is counting down days for christmas, but im counting down day for my trip to denmark/germany


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Tor_m said:


> Hehe, you funny crazy guy  You would be crazy enough to mount that GTX55 to the R36 :screwy:
> 
> Nice, everybody is counting down days for christmas, but im counting down day for my trip to denmark/germany


Fully build 24vt ready! see you next weekend 










I think i have seen something simular..:laugh:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

NICE! Counting down days now 
Se you next weekend!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Fully build 24vt ready! see you next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tor_m: Im so excited 
Michael: This is gonna be so much fun to follow. 
The 6766 withe the HUGE T4 housing is gonna be a killer !

God luck to the DRP 02M and Clutchmasters fx 850 
Hope it will take some crazy torque numbers!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Tor_m: Im so excited
> Michael: This is gonna be so much fun to follow.
> The 6766 withe the HUGE T4 housing is gonna be a killer !
> 
> ...


Kristian it is not the biggest..t4 1.15 devided..cea in and out so this will be a good midrange/top end powered engine.

im looking forward to see the results too..800hp will be piece of cake with e85 and the right tune.

drp..hmm i think it will break 4th gear..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I picked your car for the "MK2 of the year" in the mk2 forum.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I picked your car for the "MK2 of the year" in the mk2 forum.


thanks man  there are many nice mk2´s out there..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> thanks man  there are many nice mk2´s out there..


Yea but they don't have 1000+hp


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Kristian it is not the biggest..t4 1.15 devided..cea in and out so this will be a good midrange/top end powered engine.
> 
> im looking forward to see the results too..800hp will be piece of cake with e85 and the right tune.
> 
> drp..hmm i think it will break 4th gear..


After I have picked up the engine, I will start a thread here on vortex with my bad english 
Yeah im looking forward to, think im gonna start with regular fuel, cause it`a a trip for me to the nearest gas station that got E85, but got some plans for the E85 

Don`t say that about the DRP  Will not sleep god tonight, will stay awake thinking about stronger gear set for it. But no one sell syncromesh gears that people have tried before.

Kristian: Was thinking about visiting you on my way home from Denmark, but that is not easy beacause your in Thailand  So another time buddy


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Be the first to try syncromsh 02m gears then... But when I think about it, they are made for less torqie engines? First that comes in mind, is that the syncromesh is made for smaller 4cyl engines/racecars. Save yor drp gear and sell them to me instead  Should hold my power fine for a summer or two 
When I got the SQS 02a gearset in 2007, I had never heard of them. Took the chance and blew third gear right away. Got it fixed for free.
Thailand is not the worst place to be


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Tor_m said:


> After I have picked up the engine, I will start a thread here on vortex with my bad english
> Yeah im looking forward to, think im gonna start with regular fuel, cause it`a a trip for me to the nearest gas station that got E85, but got some plans for the E85
> 
> Don`t say that about the DRP  Will not sleep god tonight, will stay awake thinking about stronger gear set for it. But no one sell syncromesh gears that people have tried before.
> ...


do that so we can follow the build Tor..

remember if you ever want to go e85 you have to go with the big injectors from the start(only slim line injectors will work in this head..siemens 800 would be a great choice for pump,the next step i found is bosch 1700ml they will work for e85.. you can have 2 programs..one for gas and one for e85.

we tuned a mk2 r32 twin gt2876r to 700+ on pump gas he has broken 4-5 drw/drp..4th gear all the time,so that´s why i say it..please dont use 4th gear on the dyno


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

by seeing 4/5 DRP DRW broken, i'm quite scared, i'm going longer gears on my V6T 
each time you broke the 4th, what did broke eaxctly???


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the teeths on the wheels breaks,just like on 02a´s.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> we tuned a mk2 r32 twin gt2876r to 700+ on pump gas he has broken 4-5 drw/drp..4th gear all the time,so that´s why i say it..please dont use 4th gear on the dyno



Pics please :wave:


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

This is how a 02a/02c looks when you put on to much torque.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I need to read this again later! :beer:


----------



## RBPE (Sep 4, 2011)

You thought about having the gears cryogenically frozen? Some v good results from drag orientated cars running them through seasons without fail?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

RBPE said:


> You thought about having the gears cryogenically frozen? Some v good results from drag orientated cars running them through seasons without fail?


im not the one running stock gears..


----------



## RBPE (Sep 4, 2011)

I would have thought that even with a higher tensile strength steel being used in customl gears cryogenic freezing will still add a greater molecular density to them though? Or do Quaife and the like do that already?

Some interesting info about the tensile/rockwell increases under lab conditions here:
http://www.nwcryo.com/motorsports_gears.html

..... actually just e-mailed Quaife so will let you know what they say.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

maybe you will get the anshwer from them a half year from now then:laugh::banghead: im pretty sure they are not,but so far i don´t have any problems stripping gears,i don´t have to think about upgrading that.


----------



## RBPE (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I don't expect a reply soon! Probably just use top quality material but "if it ain't broke" as they say.
Awesome car by the way, getting lot's of  here :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

custom 2000hp air to water system in the works...


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

What a size!!  Looking forward to see that fit in the engine bay!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

^x2

Holy cow, where do you plan to put that big guy?
(thats what she said) :laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it´s going to be a tight fit.. 

one step closer:


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Isn't it a good idea to have a kind of velocity stack at the flow exit of that IC?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

vr-vagman said:


> Isn't it a good idea to have a kind of velocity stack at the flow exit of that IC?


 i ported the outlet endtank wall on the inside ..and i made the endtanks to fit the 3.5"pipes way better then pricision do..(there will only be room for a welding at the out side) thats it.. 

Have you ever seen a precision a2wic on the inside? it is nothing special eighter.but it works great.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Have you ever seen a precision a2wic on the inside? it is nothing special eighter.but it works great.


 No, I haven't but with stack it would work even greater. Interesting, what would be the pressure drop across your IC at full load?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the volumetric efficiency of this will be the best you can get as long as the core is sized correctly 
Steve


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

there will be no pressure drop on this 2000hp rated ic on my setup thats for sure!pressure drop comes only if you have a bottle nack in the system,like i had with 1100hp on a 1000hp rated pt1000..this is way bigger then needed so that`s never going to happen. i understand what you mean,but it has absolutly no effekt irl


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> there will be no pressure drop on this 2000hp rated ic on my setup thats for sure!pressure drop comes only if you have a bottle nack in the system,like i had with 1100hp on a 1000hp rated pt1000..this is way bigger then needed so that`s never going to happen. i understand what you mean,but it has absolutly no effekt irl


 Absolutely sick, will your current pump flow enough, if not dibs on it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

jettred3 said:


> Absolutely sick, will your current pump flow enough, if not dibs on it.


 i have the biggest pump on the market(14400L/H),and 1.5" waterlines all the way.so yes..


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> there will be no pressure drop on this 2000hp rated ic on my setup thats for sure!pressure drop comes only if you have a bottle nack in the system,like i had with 1100hp on a 1000hp rated pt1000..this is way bigger then needed so that`s never going to happen. i understand what you mean,but it has absolutly no effekt irl


 How exactly these IC are hp rated?


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

Reminds me of the intercooler on this crazy thing http://www.amsperformance.com/cart/for-sale-2003-mitsubishi-lancer-evolution-viii-ams-drag-evo.html


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this is made with 2*1000hp rated garrett core´s, just like precision´s pt2000. the pt1000 i had before is made with 1*garrett 1000hp core.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

-=GTI=- Zach said:


> Reminds me of the intercooler on this crazy thing http://www.amsperformance.com/cart/for-sale-2003-mitsubishi-lancer-evolution-viii-ams-drag-evo.html


 u right..same cores they use same waterpump and same size waterlines:thumbup:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

absolutly amazing, thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

insane


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

VR6-GT42RS said:


>


 :beer:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice, fits like a hand in a glove!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

it was not easy to fit this..but im happy with the results..pipes is 3.5" now..


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Tor_m said:


> Nice, fits like a hand in a glove!


 Hopefully not OJ's


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Thats a rather large charge cooler! How big is you radiator to cool it?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have a big tank inside the car,and im cooling it with ice..i removed the raditor from the system when i stopped running it on the streets(but it was a vr6 raditor)


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i have a big tank inside the car,and im cooling it with ice..i removed the raditor from the system when i stopped running it on the streets(but it was a vr6 raditor)


 Cool, the reason I ask is that my street car has a chargecooler and its getting quite warm after some hard use. A vr6 rad is huge! I have a small thing only 6" square for mine currently. An upgrade is definatly on the cards!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> one step closer with the rear end..


 Were did you mount your portioning valve? Please show a pic if possible


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

VRT said:


> Were did you mount your portioning valve? Please show a pic if possible


 its the bright red thing in the above pic


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

chaffe said:


> its the bright red thing in the above pic


 Can you show a link to a supplier or info on the valve please. 
Steve


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

chaffe said:


> its the bright red thing in the above pic


 That's not it, that's the haldex Manuel controller. I'm looking for his brake propositioning valve


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

VRT said:


> That's not it, that's the haldex Manuel controller. I'm looking for his brake propositioning valve


 i mounted it amost like it is stock..i dont have any pics. 

steve:the controller is sqs.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

VRT said:


> That's not it, that's the haldex Manuel controller. I'm looking for his brake propositioning valve


 Oh, sorry, didnt know thats what your were proposing. Thought you were on about the 4x4 control valve as that is the complex bit, not the proportioning valve.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VRT said:


> Were did you mount your portioning valve? Please show a pic if possible


 Rob, i'll probably be mounting mine next week. will post pics. it'll be mounted right inline with the factory passat proportioning valve. 

Scott.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

How good is that SQS haldex controler? any problems with the haldex's clutch using that control? can you do a lot of 1/4 miles runs on the track with out over heating the haldex clutchs? 

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

zwogti said:


> How good is that SQS haldex controler? any problems with the haldex's clutch using that control? can you do a lot of 1/4 miles runs on the track with out over heating the haldex clutchs?
> 
> thank you :thumbup:


 as long as the diff is venting, it should be fine.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry to hijack but are there any write ups on the SQS as the website doesn't give much info. 
Is there a reason why you didn't go for a HPA controller? 
Steve


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

TBT-Syncro said:


> as long as the diff is venting, it should be fine.


 
would you care to explain a bit about what you mean about the diff venting? 
thank you


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

zwogti said:


> would you care to explain a bit about what you mean about the diff venting?
> thank you


 there is a vent on the diff.  if it gets plugged, the diff will boil the fluid when it gets hot, and the fluid will spit out on to the ground. as long as the vent it not plugged or blocked, no problemo.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

TBT-Syncro said:


> there is a vent on the diff.  if it gets plugged, the diff will boil the fluid when it gets hot, and the fluid will spit out on to the ground. as long as the vent it not plugged or blocked, no problemo.


 By vent do you mean a breather? I cant see how a breather would stop the fluid and clutch from overheating.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

chaffe said:


> By vent do you mean a breather? I cant see how a breather would stop the fluid and clutch from overheating.


 when things heat, they expand, if there isnt room for expansion, then it makes its own room (by blowing out the casing seals)


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

With no vent it will act like a pressure cooker 
Steve


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

TBT-SYNCRO, sTT eV6 



^^^^^^^^ got that guys, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

TBT-Syncro said:


> when things heat, they expand, if there isnt room for expansion, then it makes its own room (by blowing out the casing seals)


 Fully aware of the physics behind it, just think a better solution would be to either cool to oil or not get it hot in the first place!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

chaffe said:


> Fully aware of the physics behind it, just think a better solution would be to either cool to oil or not get it hot in the first place!


Its not that simple as the oil has an optimum temperature range... what happens when its -20F? or 120F? you can't change the environment around to control the temp to keep it sealed unless you were going to run a cooling system much like your coolant, which would be a total waste of money and weight.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

GTijoejoe said:


> Its not that simple as the oil has an optimum temperature range... what happens when its -20F? or 120F? you can't change the environment around to control the temp to keep it sealed unless you were going to run a cooling system much like your coolant, which would be a total waste of money and weight.


ok, you know best


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Can someone post a pic of what folks are talking about. I'm planning on doing a Haldex conversion myself with a standalone controller so I have lots to learn about keeping it together. 

Thanks


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Jeebus said:


> Can someone post a pic of what folks are talking about. I'm planning on doing a Haldex conversion myself with a standalone controller so I have lots to learn about keeping it together.
> 
> Thanks


Are you buying a controller or making one from scratch like I did?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

chaffe said:


> Are you buying a controller or making one from scratch like I did?


I believe I'll be going with the CRC controller... which I think is what's run on the OP's setup. (thought I remember seeing pics of it in this thread)


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont have any problems with that at all....

twin pt46 wg´s and ferrea valves is next in this build..


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

New valves before next season? Oversized to?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes new valves too..i bought then half a year ago  no oversize..this head have a okey size from stock.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

head is ready with ferrea valves,manifold is ready with twin pt 46mm wg´s


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very cool.
Steve


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
the manifold looks very good, what tube-size did you use? Special alloy? Looks like it is welded without welding wire?!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks guys..

all the manifolds i made is ss 

runners is 42.4mm and wg pipes is 48mm.. welding wire is not needed on the pipes if the fitment is perfect,with gas inside and the right amp on the welder it works great(the welding will be just as nice on the inside if doing this right)..ofcourse i use welding wire at the flanges and where the pipes meets each other.

all the manifolds i made is build this way,never seen a problem.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> thanks guys..
> 
> all the manifolds i made is ss
> 
> ...


:thumbup: master work sir!


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> all the manifolds i made is build this way,never seen a problem.


ah ok nice to hear... for the 42,4mm tube with 2mm thin wall, i allways use 1mm wire for welding...

you´ve got a R36 head right? Isn´t a 42mm tube a little bit to small, because the exhaust ports of this head are really big, i´ve made a manifold for a R32 head and i´ve used 48,3mm tube with 2,6mm wall and the tube is as big as the port.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

42.4 pipes is big enough to flow 200hp+each that´s what it is all about, i have made 48mm manifolds too but it won´t give you 1hp more, unlees you are going for 300hp+ on each cylinder..remember that you lower the speed of ex gas in a bigger pipe too 

i have made manifolds the last 10 years so i know how to build/weld them,weling wire is not needed,i have the same material as a non cutted pipe,when the fitment is perfect.

you are right about that 42.4 is a little bit smaller the the port..


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> ..remember that you lower the speed of ex gas in a bigger pipe too


yes you´re right, but if it´s to small i think the exhaust temp will getting higher... do you ever compare a welded manifold like yours with a iron cast manifold? 

here´s a pic from the 48mm R32 manifold
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...10758_260595093984607_855473_2028360763_n.jpg


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

your manifold looks good!:thumbup:

i compared 48mm with 42.4 manifold on a 1200hp car,rest of the setup/engine was the same..no difference at all at the dyno..

no cast manifold 

if i add a big turbo next year i will build a new manifold in 48mm..but then will my hp goals also be way bigger then the 1200 number this year..


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> your manifold looks good!:thumbup:
> 
> i compared 48mm with 42.4 manifold on a 1200hp car,rest of the setup/engine was the same..no difference at all at the dyno..


thanks...

ok great, and a 42,4mm will be easier to build 



VR6-GT42RS said:


> if i add a big turbo next year i will build a new manifold in 48mm..but then will my hp goals also be way bigger then the 1200 number this year..


i´m excited! :thumbup:

what kind of valves are you using from ferrea, inconel at the exhaust? I´ve got the sport compact series exhaustvalves


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

inconel custom valves yes

this is the last 2 48mm manifolds i made..both long runner with 1xxxhp goals.. 1,8t and sr20vet


----------



## SlamYourCupboards (Oct 16, 2009)

Where are you purchasing the stainless elbows you are using to build the manifolds, Ive seen them so many times before on the internet, but now when I actually need them I cant find a supplier for the life of me.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

normally you can buy it the same place where you can buy the straight ss pipe.


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> head is ready with ferrea valves,manifold is ready with twin pt 46mm wg´s


Have you ever thought of welding the FSI hole/pocket so you can smooth up the chamber for improved combustion?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

David L said:


> Have you ever thought of welding the FSI hole/pocket so you can smooth up the chamber for improved combustion?


i see your point,that could be an option..but i don´t change things that work(i think that many times when people do that,they just make new problems)


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
you have build some injector dummy´s, what material did you use, what seal? Cone?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

what is the difference on the 2 SQS haldex controllers?

MHR and MHRB?

it looks like the MHR doesn't have an E-brake wire hook up to turn off the haldex and the MHRB comes with the E-brake wires hook up. is there any thing else? 

MHR $400.00
MHRB $800.00
am i missing something here?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

dont ever go with the mhr on a streetcar...you have to go under the car to adjust it or turn it of.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^ so go with the MHRB?

Don't you have to go under the car on both? the MHR and MHRB to adjust it? 

what do you recomend?

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes..but you dont have to go under the car to go to skip rwd


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

to all the people that wtb injector r36 blockoff..email kenneth at [email protected]..


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> manifold is ready with twin pt 46mm wg´s


Why you go with dual wg's setup ? Are you have boost out of controll on high rpms or what ?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

kelesha said:


> Why you go with dual wg's setup ? Are you have boost out of controll on high rpms or what ?


after the last mods where i gained 150hp [email protected] boost the engine is so effective,that i can not bypass enough ex gas to hold the boost down..so yes.


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> after the last mods where i gained 150hp [email protected] boost the engine is so effective,that i can not bypass enough ex gas to hold the boost down..so yes.


Now its more clear  
Are you have picture on the exact crankshaft what it inside your engine in the moment ? 
On one of the pictures with block girdle seems its like Mk5 R32 crank (casting) and if so i think ist not strong enough. May be in your case girdle hold the main caps on place or may be because car is not street and havent a lot of abuse, but these later cranks are weak, last year we already broke 2 of them (Mk5 R32) and i talk from experience 

Anyway if you have clear picture with crank only please post it ? :thumbup:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> yes..but you dont have to go under the car to go to skip rwd


 so you are saing to just go with the better one (MHRB) ?? and use the hand brake to turn haldex off or the wire that have to go to the hand brake just take it to the dash and put an on/off switch on it??

sorry to get way from the topic here, but I see in one of your pics that you have the SQS controller under the car and I don't have anybody else that use it so i can ask questions, 

thank you again :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

kelesha said:


> Now its more clear
> Are you have picture on the exact crankshaft what it inside your engine in the moment ?
> On one of the pictures with block girdle seems its like Mk5 R32 crank (casting) and if so i think ist not strong enough. May be in your case girdle hold the main caps on place or may be because car is not street and havent a lot of abuse, but these later cranks are weak, last year we already broke 2 of them (Mk5 R32) and i talk from experience
> 
> Anyway if you have clear picture with crank only please post it ? :thumbup:


r36 crank is in the engine,and yes it is forged.

there is something that you and a lot of other people that contact me dont get. no vr6 cranks are weak,but when the block flexes and the main caps die´s.. ofcourse the crank dies to,no matter what crank it yes..just builds the engine right from the start..


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

Yes girdle helps a lot, but on VR6/R32 block you can't use girdle like on R36 because of oil pump location. Anyway on R32 there are two crank castings, and early one seems to hold fine even without girdle, when in same time later one often broke. Both later R32 cranks what we broke are broken with around 600-650hp engine power, and on both cases main caps and bolts are fine, we havent broken main cap, so crank casting or material is bad or may be both...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

kelesha said:


> we havent broken main cap, so crank casting or material is bad or may be both...


or more likely the main bearings flexed, causing the crank to fail.

:beer:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

zwogti said:


> so you are saing to just go with the better one (MHRB) ?? and use the hand brake to turn haldex off or the wire that have to go to the hand brake just take it to the dash and put an on/off switch on it??
> 
> sorry to get way from the topic here, but I see in one of your pics that you have the SQS controller under the car and I don't have anybody else that use it so i can ask questions,
> 
> thank you again :thumbup:


I would imagine that the handbrake has nothing to do with the haldex controller on this set up


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> or more likely the main bearings flexed, causing the crank to fail.


Main bearings flex with early cranks too, but i dont know broken early R32 crank, are you know such case ?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

kelesha said:


> Yes girdle helps a lot, but on VR6/R32 block you can't use girdle like on R36 because of oil pump location. Anyway on R32 there are two crank castings, and early one seems to hold fine even without girdle, when in same time later one often broke. Both later R32 cranks what we broke are broken with around 600-650hp engine power, and on both cases main caps and bolts are fine, we havent broken main cap, so crank casting or material is bad or may be both...


ofcourse a girdle can be made for the old block,if i had one..i for sure had made it.the oil pump location is no problem if the design is right.

anyway i don´t get it..why is it that i again and again here a story about a weak mk5 r32 crank.. i never had one,and will never get one.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

zwogti said:


> so you are saing to just go with the better one (MHRB) ?? and use the hand brake to turn haldex off or the wire that have to go to the hand brake just take it to the dash and put an on/off switch on it??
> 
> sorry to get way from the topic here, but I see in one of your pics that you have the SQS controller under the car and I don't have anybody else that use it so i can ask questions,
> 
> thank you again :thumbup:


u are right.. and i would have done it the same way today (mhrb)

my car is not easy to turn around corners with the rwd on..fells like the car almost is locking,because of the 2 lsd.

CHAFFE u are wrong


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> ofcourse a girdle can be made for the old block,if i had one..i for sure had made it.the oil pump location is no problem if the design is right.


No, oil pump location is big problem, on two of main bearing caps you cant put full girdle piece, you can put only half and attach it to only one of the bolts on the main cap



VR6-GT42RS said:


> anyway i don´t get it..why is it that i again and again here a story about a weak mk5 r32 crank.. i never had one,and will never get one.


Second Mk5 R32 crank what we broke is with girdle on the block, i can post pictures if there is interest


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> u are right.. and i would have done it the same way today (mhrb)
> 
> my car is not easy to turn around corners with the rwd on..fells like the car almost is locking,because of the 2 lsd.
> 
> CHAFFE u are wrong



ok, i'm placing an order on the MHRB
thank you Sr. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

kelesha said:


> No, oil pump location is big problem, on two of main bearing caps you cant put full girdle piece, you can put only half and attach it to only one of the bolts on the main cap
> 
> 
> Second Mk5 R32 crank what we broke is with girdle on the block, i can post pictures if there is interest


there is always a solution,you just need to find it..


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> there is always a solution,you just need to find it..


Yes we found it, early crank and no problems even without girdle


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yesterday i fired the car up again..now i only need to fab 2 wg downpipes..and still waiting for precision to release the 66mm blow off..soon im ready to dyno!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

David L said:


> TT-RS gearbox is a 0A6 box which is more similar to the 0A5 (Transporter) then the 02M. So I doubt that transfer case will fit.
> 
> 0A6
> 
> ...


We got an 0A6 coming in with the TTRS motor. I will take some comparison pictures next to 02M and 02Q angle drive for you. Friend of mine suffered failure this week with 02M angle drive similar to this. Maybe time to machine angle drive from one solid chunk of aluminum or find the Iron angle drive from Eurovan.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

This is the Eurovan shematics:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

vr-vagman said:


> This is the Eurovan shematics:


I have seen that one both schematic and live. That angle drive wont ever fit in a MKIV chassis much less a MKIII...


----------



## Sundinracing (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi and greetings from Norway!

i saw your car on DHB 2011, AWESOME car and performance!!

I`m thinking of putting a r36T engine into my 80 Quattro, it today has a 2,2L 5 cyl turbo (3B engine)
will the bolt pattern on the r36 engine fit the 01E gearbox??

Are there any known weaknesses on the r36 engine?, i will build it with a girdle in the bottom and high end h-rods with CP pistons. if i do this swap the goal will be 1000bhp at the flywheel..
is your head ported or stock and what cams/cam gears are you using??

sure hope you can take the time to answer my questions, as you seem to be the Dalai Lama when it comes to getting performance from these engines 

Regards,

Arnfinn


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Sundinracing said:


> as you seem to be the Dalai Lama when it comes to getting performance from these engines
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Arnfinn


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi norway

Dhb 2011 thats 2-300hp ago..but a great and hot event..

buy the engine/gear adapter from passat 3b vr5..then the engine will bolt on 01e

if you buy the parts from ktech.dk(im pretty sure kenneth has a price,we just sold a complete set of engineparts for a german 1000hp r36 build..) ill tell you/help you with all the needed mods 

best regards from Denmark



Sundinracing said:


> Hi and greetings from Norway!
> 
> i saw your car on DHB 2011, AWESOME car and performance!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Hi norway
> 
> Dhb 2011 thats 2-300hp ago..but a great and hot event..
> 
> ...



MR Dalai Lama : Bugrun this year?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hehe..:laugh:

i think yes..i just got a touran to put the car/trailer back on,that makes it a lot easyer ..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi friends..want to see other projects then my private one??then follow us at facebook http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...nt#!/pages/Ktechdk-Max-Output/178708102168350


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

uhhh yeah! was that a real question? :laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> uhhh yeah! was that a real question? :laugh:


 yes sir..  

we have a datsun coupe shop car in the builds.. with a vw 2.0 20v,filled bottom end with high comp je pistons with oversize wrist pins and bme aluminium rods,custom twin camgear and it´s going to be boosted by at precision 4276 1.44 vband hotside and running metanol!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

sooo.. 1500+hp?


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> yes sir..
> 
> we have a datsun coupe shop car in the builds.. with a vw 2.0 20v,filled bottom end with high comp je pistons with oversize wrist pins and bme aluminium rods,custom twin camgear and it´s going to be boosted by at precision 4276 1.44 vband hotside and running metanol!


 Speaking of Datsuns, have you ever played around with a 300zx? The VG30DETT ones, in specific. I'm thinking about picking one up. Curious if the master has any insight.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> sooo.. 1500+hp?


 on a 1200hp rated turbo?..no


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

-=GTI=- Zach said:


> Speaking of Datsuns, have you ever played around with a 300zx? The VG30DETT ones, in specific. I'm thinking about picking one up. Curious if the master has any insight.


 we most do rb26dett and sr20det and sr20vet..but those are great engines..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

best dyno so far with the new setup!boost is lowered(to lower the torque) a lot in the middle area because i maxed out the @5500 again and again..


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Why is that peak at 5200rpm of the torque curve? I've seen similar on many DynaPack graphs.


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup: good job


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought graph crossover should be at 5250, why is this different? 
Steve


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

vr-vagman said:


> Why is that peak at 5200rpm of the torque curve? I've seen similar on many DynaPack graphs.


 i just love when people ask before read. 

again. 

because this is where i see full boost and i lowered it a little bit to late..anyway now you guys can see in wich direction this graph would have gone if i could run the same boost all the way..i saw 1197nm [email protected] at only 26psi..but it is way too much for the dynapack..so i lowered the boost a lot in the middle area..just to see some top end power.. 

today i stripped 4th gear..!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> today i stripped 4th gear..!


 And with Quaife support, you need to wait 6 weeks for a new ? 
All in all, the Quaife have been holding up good? 
Your clutch is also holding up good? 

Snart sommer


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i just love when people ask before read.
> 
> again.
> 
> ...


 Any chance to see boost graph of this run? 
Indeed, if one checks other DP graphs over the internet, he will found similar peaks on many of them. Does that mean they all alter/lower the boost at that rpm? I'm just curious not offensive :thumbup:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

sTT eV6 said:


> I thought graph crossover should be at 5250, why is this different?
> Steve


 Different units of measure than what you're accustomed to seeing on dyno graphs. :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

BLSport said:


> Different units of measure than what you're accustomed to seeing on dyno graphs. :thumbup:


 I would prefer to see a more common type of graph, as this is not helping me understand what your running. 
Steve


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

what you see is boost pikes...but they are only there because i lowered the duty cycle...the twin wg setup work really great..i can control the boost straight all the way to the rpm limit now..ill see if i can find the boost graphs.. 

half a year if im lucky kristian.. yes gearbox did very well.clutch hold up great.i dynoed many times in 4th gear and 6-7 seconds every time..thats hard compared to on the strip(im in 4 gears at 6 seconds instead)


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

So what do you plan to do about the gearbox? Try something new or call me and ask to borrow another gear? 

How is SQS on deliverytime? Will their gears hold? 

Nice numbers anyway. Are you satisfied?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hiawata said:


> So what do you plan to do about the gearbox? Try something new or call me and ask to borrow another gear?
> 
> How is SQS on deliverytime? Will their gears hold?
> 
> Nice numbers anyway. Are you satisfied?


 haha i was thinking of you..but quaife has the gears in stock:screwy::screwy: and im very happy... 

ill never buy sqs after seeing their 02m dragkit im not even a little bit impressed...it does not look any stronger then their normal 6speed.. 

ill have a strong gearkit made by par if the price is realistic for me  

im happy with the numbers yes,i know it has more in it then shown at the graph...but our dyno is not big enough to show it..


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm really curious what the max. would be that you can get out of the r36. 
Gearbox limitations etc. aside 

You are deffinately raising the bar for vw engines, this is 2jz Hp territory


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i would love to fill the block,run methanol on it..and add a big turbo that would be fun..but a serious gearbox upgrade is the way to go for me..power is high enough for 8`s.. 


r36 is at the same level as ..bmw m3 6cylinder,nissan rb 6 cylinder,2jzgte ect if you ask me..


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Very very very impressive!:thumbup:


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 
what about a tiguan 6 Speed gearbox, the smaller version of the transporter´s gearbox?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

P-Racing said:


> Hello,
> what about a tiguan 6 Speed gearbox, the smaller version of the transporter´s gearbox?


 why spend time on making that mq500 fit,and then have a gearkit made for a gearbox that nobody else in the world exept rene kuhnels whats to use for race.??? 02m is a great gearbox,i just need a heavy duty 4speed gearkit,and there is way more people in the world that wants to buy a strong gearkit for 02m.


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 
if the case of the 02m is strong enough or you´ve made it strong enough, the 02m would be the better choose... 
but i think an orig. tiguan box is good for some high hp, ok maybe not for 1200 hp and 1/4 mile


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

P-Racing said:


> Hello,
> if the case of the 02m is strong enough or you´ve made it strong enough, the 02m would be the better choose...
> but i think an orig. tiguan box is good for some high hp, ok maybe not for 1200 hp and 1/4 mile


 my steel endcab works great  and i made a lot of other changes to make i hold more power..im happy with it. 

as a stock gearbox upgrade i think you are right about the mq500..  but you can not even buy a lsd for it ..


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

...and the tiguan box is not plug and play at all. We talked to rene and he made some measurements and told us, what he has done-that is a serious amount of real building in the sense of creating parts. The coolers have to disappear in front of a r36 to make it fit to a MK1 or MK2. No the easiest job, if you want german TUEV like we do. 
@Michael: There are other cars with tiguan boxes, that also race. Most of them located in northern germany. You will see them in ROW;-)


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry to thread jack........but it would be easier to use a Tiguan Box on an MK4 R32? is there any thing to modify? any differences 

Sorry for my ignorance in this but it would be good to find a decent upgrade before going full straight cut gears or dog box.


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> my steel endcab works great  and i made a lot of other changes to make i hold more power..im happy with it.
> 
> as a stock gearbox upgrade i think you are right about the mq500..  but you can not even buy a lsd for it ..


 your endcap looks good, did you install a support for the 4th gear off the inlet shaft?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

turbowahnstefan said:


> ...and the tiguan box is not plug and play at all. We talked to rene and he made some measurements and told us, what he has done-that is a serious amount of real building in the sense of creating parts. The coolers have to disappear in front of a r36 to make it fit to a MK1 or MK2. No the easiest job, if you want german TUEV like we do.
> @Michael: There are other cars with tiguan boxes, that also race. Most of them located in northern germany. You will see them in ROW;-)


 mq500 is only made for 4banger so an adapter for 6 banger is needed,flywheel,trans mounts axles and all the other small things...i don´t think it is worth it... 


my gear box is ready..mounted on the engine and it is going back in tomorrow.


----------



## hylle (Aug 9, 2011)

*Holeby?*

Har du været på Holeby idag?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hylle said:


> Har du været på Holeby idag?


 ja det har jeg  

this happen today..at the first race of the year..the steel endcap hold up fine..but now the outer gearbox housing just splitted in two...:sly: new solutions must be find to make the outer housing even stronger!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

holy crap! 

Is it posible to weld braces etc on 02M housings? 
Housing was magnesium right?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

housing is a mix of magnesuim/aluminium..not easy to weld in...but i have some ideas..i was already thinking of when i made the steel endcap..but i did not made it because i did not think it was needed..but it was!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Something like building a steel cage around the housing connecting a couple of mountingpoints and ruducing flex?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Is a crack like that caused by twisting or from the gears spreading? If so, Would it be easier to figure out how to keep the gears/stack from spreading/twisting then reinforcing the housing to try & keep it together? Do you think cryo treating the box would help a little?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

when the axles try spreading with conical bearings in the end.. it will push out the same way as the axles is..and thats the end of housing 


those conical bearings does not help..


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 
i thought about welding the case to, but it´s die cast with allot of dirt pore and i think that it wouldn´t hold very good


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

P-Racing said:


> Hello,
> i thought about welding the case to, but it´s die cast with allot of dirt pore and i think that it wouldn´t hold very good


 agree.. i try welding in the last broken casing..no succes at all


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is my casing that had some welding due to what looked like a crack..but we weren't sure, so better to be safe.. 








Steve


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> ill never buy sqs after seeing their 02m dragkit im not even a little bit impressed...it does not look any stronger then their normal 6speed..


You are on the big mistake, from this picture you can compare crown wheel tooth module with such on all gears........so you think gears are not "big enough" ???


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

here is the "dead" of my gearbox.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wT8u87BGtw


and here is the frontpage of the car magasin vmax http://issuu.com/benjamin-media/docs/vmax157_issuu


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

^ Next level ****. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^, yep.


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Correct me If I'm wrong as I'm not quit sure, but the bearing and housing problem and especially the 4th gear 02m problem are all part of the same problem.
I think: the torque deforms the gear box shaft- this is factory wanted in a certain way and If you add more torque the shaft will run out-of-true and first eat the teeth from the gear wheel and then break the housing because the housing is weaker than the bearing. 
So the best you could do and the probably most difficult is construct a shaft that doesn't deform that much. 
In Germany so people try it with 4th gear brace supports(but you can't put it where it would be most useful-middle of the shaft, differential side of transmission) or with filled shafts(to do this exactly is science as the inner side is not perfectly made by the factory). So all the steel plates may rise the point when it brakes a bit, but don't solve the problem istself. 
Or has anyone a solution and I didn't figure it out, yet? Then I would be grateful to hear about it.

greets


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

for us using 02j, the outer case brace did reduce case flex, but still encounter case breaking, but with the case brace, it keeps things togheter, before we would destroy the gear set, so just for that it's worth it.

Billet bellhousing is next on the list:thumbup:


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

xtremvw3 said:


> for us using 02j, the outer case brace did reduce case flex, but still encounter case breaking, but with the case brace, it keeps things togheter, before we would destroy the gear set, so just for that it's worth it.
> 
> Billet bellhousing is next on the list:thumbup:


 I understand your point of view- a housing is cheaper than a gearset. And i'm glad we think into the same direction;-)


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my problem is to keep the housing together when im running in 5th gear(wich is the one out in the end of casing)..but that would not be a problem anymore,next gearbox will be 4 speed.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> my problem is to keep the housing together when im running in 5th gear(wich is the one out in the end of casing)..but that would not be a problem anymore,next gearbox will be 4 speed.


You thinking of going with SQS type box..
Steve


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

How is it going? Are you ready for DHB?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yes sir it is ready for action again ..


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Good to hear it`s fixed. Upgraded, or just new gear box? 
Hope it would last longer then DHB then  Looking forward for a new record.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

upgraded  i don´t know how good the strip is..but for sure im going for 8´s this year.. i hope it holds up this time..i would like to go to bugrun,action meet and some races in germany...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> upgraded  i don´t know how good the strip is..but for sure im going for 8´s this year.. i hope it holds up this time..i would like to go to bugrun,action meet and some races in germany...


 I may have to pop over to see your beast in action, i was over in April with 10 other tiTTies cruising around Luxemberg. 
Will you be doing anthing in the UK ie GTi International.. 
Steve


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Really hope you gonna hit the 8`s. Boba ran 9.08, so think you must beat him  
Good luck, looking forward for time slip`s, and video`s


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> I may have to pop over to see your beast in action, i was over in April with 10 other tiTTies cruising around Luxemberg.
> Will you be doing anthing in the UK ie GTi International..
> Steve


 i don´t know yet..maybe


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Tor_m said:


> Really hope you gonna hit the 8`s. Boba ran 9.08, so think you must beat him
> Good luck, looking forward for time slip`s, and video`s


 i know they ran 9.08...but the thing is that i ran faster 60ft(1.41) and 1/8mile(5.98) in malmø last year with 4 gearshifts and h shift.. 

we will see what happen..but i think mantorp park is the best option for me to put down all the power


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 
crazy... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEYgcZymElA&feature=plcp


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

P-Racing said:


> Hello,
> crazy...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEYgcZymElA&feature=plcp


 they did that last year too..that car would be really fast with a nice dogbox and seq shifter:what:


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

What gearbox use that Polo ? Anyway its not stock gearing at all


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

I think tiguan gearbox / mq500 

кво направи с кутията ве ??


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

02m...he starts in 2nd gear,so thats for sure a stock gasolin ratio


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't know how I've never seen this thread before


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

it is a stock box. One "trick" is the injection system... 
http://maf-map-engineering.de/maf-map-engineering - Automotive.html#ECU_481 
it helps to keep torque and pressure under control. The system brings launch control, anti lag and some other nice features that help to get faster and also some who are useful to keep your gearbox alive. And big turbos help to keep your transmisson alive;-)


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

turbowahnstefan said:


> it is a stock box.


 Absolutely stock box without any modification, hmmm ? Not possible, because if he start on 2nd gear, no way to reach 260+km/h terminal speed on 5th gear even with 8500rpm limiter  
And its 02M or 02Q ? 



turbowahnstefan said:


> One "trick" is the injection system...
> it helps to keep torque and pressure under control. The system brings launch control, anti lag and some other nice features that help to get faster and also some who are useful to keep your gearbox alive. And big turbos help to keep your transmisson alive;-)


 What is "special" on this ECU ? And how it "keep gearbox alive" exactly ? I cant understand what you mean ?


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

M.P said:


> кво направи с кутията ве ??


 mani.......tolkoz barzo ne bqh tro6il kutiq, naprao sam potresen..........


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Things, that are different and make your guess difficult: 
1. who said his limit is 8500? he has no hydros...so he also has no problems over 9000 and with more boost. he has no full r32 so his engine is able to live with higher average piston speeds. 
2. engine managment-it changes pressure and fuel trough 12(plus 1 for cooling) injectors with a programm for each gear seperatly-and it knows via sensor, which gear it is doing it right now. it can also cut torque,it also has an integrated haldex controller if you want and it is able to do some more tricks-all listed there, but only in german;-) 
3. his wheels are bigger than your average 225/40R18 mk 4 wheel-so your guess at what rpm 260 must be can't be correct 
4.the car has definatly no dog box or sqs/quaife ratio. it is a vw transmission and its a 02m


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

turbowahnstefan said:


> 1. who said his limit is 8500? he has no hydros...so he also has no problems over 9000 and with more boost. he has no full r32 so his engine is able to live with higher average piston speeds.


 More interesting is how they keep bottom end together on these 1000+hp R30 engines ? Are they use girdles on main bearing caps ? And with stock oil pump is there enough lubrication ? 



turbowahnstefan said:


> 2. engine managment-it changes pressure and fuel trough 12(plus 1 for cooling) injectors with a programm for each gear seperatly-and it knows via sensor, which gear it is doing it right now. it can also cut torque,it also has an integrated haldex controller if you want and it is able to do some more tricks-all listed there, but only in german;-)


 I take a look and translate the specifications, but such functions are available from many ECUs on the market today, so nothing strange here  Boba use simple KMS ECU on his cars and still run amazing times with 40% less displacement  



turbowahnstefan said:


> 3. his wheels are bigger than your average 225/40R18 mk 4 wheel-so your guess at what rpm 260 must be can't be correct


 With 225/40/18 its possible to finish on 5th speed with speed between 260-270km/h on around 7800-8000rpm limiter, but from video they dont look like 18" thats the reason for my wrong calculations  



turbowahnstefan said:


> 4.the car has definatly no dog box or sqs/quaife ratio. it is a vw transmission and its a 02m


 I cant believe that stock 02M can hold that torque even on such light car...........I broke several 02M boxes very easy with 600hp/700nm on crank on my Golf Mk4 R32 Turbo.......


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

back home from denmarks fastest car..i took the outlaw 1st place..more details after sleeping


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> back home from denmarks fastest car..i took the outlaw 1st place..more details after sleeping


 Congrats :beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> back home from denmarks fastest car..i took the outlaw 1st place..more details after sleeping


CONGRATS!!!! Eagerly waiting for more details.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this was my winner time in the finals










as you guys can see traction is very bad here in denmark on a normal road im running 1.6 in 60ft on this "strip" 1.7 60ft every time.. my normal 60ft is 1.48 and best is 1.41...1/8 mile here is 6.4...my best is 5.98..so can´t wait to hit a good dragstrip...with traction this run should be in the 8.875sec range!

im trapping around 260km/h/161mhp everytime now at 30psi boost!

overall winner was a cherolet dragster with 8.9X and 264km/h(almost same trapspeed as me)


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Great job man. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Happy days! Mantorp might be a faster track with better traction  I need to stay home for Bugrun, but I would have love to met you and seen the Golf in action. 
Lykke til Mickael  Heier på deg eace:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks...mantorp is way better yes..but i don´t know if it is well prepped at bugrun???if anyone knows..please let me know..my release bearing went leaky at dhb..and i dont think ill spend the time changing it before bugrun if the strip is not well prepped.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

kelesha said:


> mani.......tolkoz barzo ne bqh tro6il kutiq, naprao sam potresen..........


kvo?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

back home from the local airport there is a small 1/8mile event..now im running 6.1/6.2 everytime on a NON prepped strip..with the same accelration as on denmarks fastest car this should be low/flat 9´s 


8´s is getting close now..


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> back home from the local airport there is a small 1/8mile event..now im running 6.1/6.2 everytime on a NON prepped strip..with the same accelration as on denmarks fastest car this should be low/flat 9´s
> 
> 
> 8´s is getting close now..


 i'd really like to see it run at a real track 
:thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

.therealvrt said:


> i'd really like to see it run at a real track
> :thumbup:


 first weekend in august!


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


>











Look at that gear lol out of a VRT 02A CCM box 
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

MKVmyfast said:


> Look at that gear lol out of a VRT 02A CCM box
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


 i did that 10 times 10 years ago


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A44CBPu6LI&feature=plcp 

[email protected]/8mile on this video


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

jesus christ, that thing is so awesome


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Your car is so fkn amazing. Lol.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this weekend i went out racing on mantorp park sweden..weather was hot and no rain..but i ran in to a problem that i havn´t seen coming..first run car ran like ****..felt like dead sparkplugs..anyway i hit a 9.89 :laugh: then i started trouble shooting..and found out there was no power at the car..starter could not turn the engine.. i tryed to figure out if the alternator was charging at all or the battery was dead..but it was not easy..i had nothing to check it with..only option i had was trying to charge the battery..so after that i went out with a really hot engine(it was running under the trouble shooting)and the out dore temp was high too.. but i think just to see if is runs right it was okey..so out on the strip and i ran this: 










i could feel that it was not pulling as hard as always..but it ran okey..so i was happy and ready to go back to setup the 2step(wich i had lowered 1000rpm from home)and bring the ait down.. 

but then there was no power on the battery at all again:banghead::banghead: so while i was trying a friends truck battery there was even more dead then my own..i forget everything about the 2 step..i ended up taking my battery from my touran..finally there was some power on the car..went out again with nice cold ait..then the car totally died out from the start..there was way more traction on the track now compared to earlyer this day..with a very bad 60ft i ran [email protected]/h :screwy: 

i would have loved to raise the 2step and run a smoot run up there but the event was over.. 


the 5.97 @ 1/8mile is the best i ever did, but it is easy to see that the power wasn´t there on the trap speed and 1/4mile time..that run could have been fast with a well working car  now im back home in denmark ready to find out what is wrong! and then try again.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Well a track day without breaking anything is a win a my book:thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Daskoupe said:


> Well a track day without breaking anything is a win a my book:thumbup:


 you are totally right!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

9.23  Congrats anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Milbroz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Michael if u are going for some more race this year u should aim for this one:

http://tierparena.com/page/event.php?id=29

I now it´s far away from Denmark, but it could be worth it! Best dragway in europe right now :thumbup: Last year was the best event, i run about 11-12 times on the dragstrip  compare that to actionmeet, did u get 3 attempt or less?

Btw. 9,23 is sick! congrats! :thumbup:

//Erik


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Milbroz said:


> Hey Michael if u are going for some more race this year u should aim for this one:
> 
> http://tierparena.com/page/event.php?id=29
> 
> ...


Hi Erik

i know tierp is very good,but i don´t think ill be there this year..emmaboda 1-2 septemper will be the last race for me i think..

thanks 9.23 is okey for a not well working car..my goal for mantorp was 9 flat and that would have been easy to hit if the alternator was working..

congrats on the 10´s to you..


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i did that 10 times 10 years ago


Me too; back in 03. Especially with AP Tuning gears. I bet 10 cents thats a busted AP Tuning gear set, revision 268,493.1


----------



## ChrisAudi80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Read through this thread over the last 2 days.
Words fail me on the awesomeness of this build.

The SS welding is pure porn.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

ChrisAudi80 said:


> Read through this thread over the last 2 days.
> Words fail me on the awesomeness of this build.
> 
> The SS welding is pure porn.


thanks man..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

btw car is FOR SALE ..price 27000 euro.


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

please say there's bigger and better on the way......although this **it is no joke:thumbup:


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> btw car is FOR SALE ..price 27000 euro.


Wow... really what's next?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

a house is next


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> a house is next


:thumbup: Modding your own house is the best feeling. Better then modding a car. Don't you have another VRT mk2?


----------



## ChrisAudi80 (Apr 18, 2011)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> btw car is FOR SALE ..price 27000 euro.


Lykke til med salg :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> :thumbup: Modding your own house is the best feeling. Better then modding a car. Don't you have another VRT mk2?


no i had a mk3 vr6t..i sold that a year ago..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

ChrisAudi80 said:


> Lykke til med salg :thumbup:


tak


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> a house is next


Nothing wrong with that.:thumbup: House = lots of projects w/lots of beers:beer: at your own pace.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

#1~STUNNA said:


> Nothing wrong with that.:thumbup: House = lots of projects w/lots of beers:beer: at your *wifes* pace.



fixed that for you


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

To bad you dident sell the engine to me last year :laugh::laugh:
But good luck with your house. Im sure we gonna se a new project from you when it`s finished.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah...but a year ago i wanted to race another season and see how far i could push it.. 

thanks


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

*World Fastest Street S3*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTXh3qJetao&feature=r-vrec

It is all about the Launch....




VR6-GT42RS said:


> yeah...but a year ago i wanted to race another season and see how far i could push it..
> 
> thanks


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

toledor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTXh3qJetao&feature=r-vrec
> 
> No it is all about selling the car and buy a house..(.btw i think you should take a look at my 60ft at the last timeslip,before telling me it is all about the launch)


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

*Point to Ponder*

The S3 finally broke into the 8s by launching in second gear. You said (with a lighter car) that this "doesn't work".

If the idea that a fully dressed, Street Legal 3.2L AUDI S3 accelerates faster after a 2nd gear launch *than a stripped out GT42 3.6L GOLF 2, is fine with you,* then it is fine with me too.

When I said early on that you were going to have 4th Gear problems, you dismissed me (because you said your car was Light Weight). Last time you broke a 4th gear you were ready to sell the car. 

In my experience, people who welcome well meaning advice, seem to get better results. If you remember, I gave you some launching ideas which again you dismissed...


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

toledor said:


> The S3 finally broke into the 8s by launching in second gear. You said (with a lighter car) that this "doesn't work".
> 
> If the idea that a fully dressed, Street Legal 3.2L AUDI S3 accelerates faster after a 2nd gear launch *than a stripped out GT42 3.6L GOLF 2, is fine with you,* then it is fine with me too.
> 
> ...


s3 broke into the 8´s in 1st gear too.

accel faster? doing the same 60ft...i just never get a clean pass because of alternator problems=misfire.

last time i broke 4th gear???i only break 4th gear one time in the dyno earlyer this year,and i never said anything about seeling the car at the same time!

i remenber your adwise(wich i never ask for) and without doing any of the thing you say i bring 60ft down from 1.7 to 1.4 with missfire!

btw what du you know about my new gear setup? everything inside the gearbos is new incl fd..ohh nothing because i havn´t posted it here.. breaking 4th gear??that will never happen again,because i made something inside the gearbox that none have done before,and yes ill will not post that eighter,still think your adwises work without knowing anything about the new setups????i DON`T


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

back home from emmaboda sweden..great event! 

saturday i ran [email protected]/h(160mph) with a slow start 1.56 60ft (30psi) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_Oc6PYbJEzo 

sunday i started working on the start and the 60ft..and it went down 1.51 1.49 and then 1.48  very nice that i could go so low..i never get a clean pass with the low 60ft because i did not hit 3rd gear those 3 times.. 

i tryed to raise the boost(36psi) over 200km/h/124mph in one pass and that really gave results..i trapped 72km/h(44.7mph) from the 1/8 mile to the 1/4 mile line wich is new record for me. 

all made on a non prepped airfield the first time im running there. 










new best ET and 1/8 mile trapspeed(124mph) and new best 1/8 mile time on a non prepped strip. 










new best 60ft on a non prepped strip. 










new best trapspeed 1/8mile to 1/4mile 44.7mph 










and i got this for the greatest show.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

:thumbup: I hope you can make some more passes before the car sells. :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Mark Morris said:


> :thumbup: I hope you can make some more passes before the car sells. :beer:


 thanks man.. 
i hope that too..i would like to be the first to hit 8`s in it..  but time will show if there is a buyer for it before that happen..raceseason is pretty much over right now i europe..


----------



## euro tra5h (Apr 18, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> mq500 is only made for 4banger so an adapter for 6 banger is needed,flywheel,trans mounts axles and all the other small things...i don´t think it is worth it...
> my gear box is ready..mounted on the engine and it is going back in tomorrow.


Sorry to bump this , do you know of anyone that split an MQ500 angle drive?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> Sorry to bump this , do you know of anyone that split an MQ500 angle drive?


never...but i have never seen mq500 on the highest powered cars..so it is hard to say if it is stronger or not..:screwy:


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

mq500 is much stronger than mq350


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i know rene is running one and other germans too..but they are stil not 1xxx powered cars.

anyway the transfercase im running know have been running for 2.5 years without any problems at all :thumbup:


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i know rene is running one and other germans too..but they are stil not high powered cars.


man this is not true  AME have 1000hp + with mq500 and soon you will see it on track


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

M.P said:


> man this is not true  AME have 1000hp + with mq500 and soon you will see it on track


the ame rallye with mq500 has been up running in a month and never seen a race track..=you can no use that information for anything.


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> the ame rallye with mq500 has been up running in a month and never seen a race track..=you can no use that information for anything.


why I can't use this information ?? :beer:

and man I know another mk2 with mq500 and gtx42 on e85


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> the ame rallye with mq500 has been up running in a month and never seen a race track..=you can no use that information for anything.


This info is from AME site :thumbup:

http://www.ame-racing.de/dragracer/galerie-R30.shtml


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

just because ame rally golf mq500 holds on a dyno with no traction 4 weeks ago is not the same as it is stronger and will hold forever.. anyway Issam ask about the angledrive not the transmission 

btw why are you not mounting one of the these wonderful mq500 gearboxes on your car..you tell me that you blow up 02m´s all the time??


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> just because ame rally golf mq500 holds on a dyno with no traction 4 weeks ago is not the same as it is stronger and will hold forever.. anyway Issam ask about the angledrive not the transmission
> 
> btw why are you not mounting one of the these wonderful mq500 gearboxes on your car..you tell me that you blow up 02m´s all the time??


man I have too much 02m  and with sqs I broke only housing / sqs is ok without dog pin  but now I made our custom gear set with bigger main shaft spline and best material 
02m and 02q is ok with housing back support,we work on CNC billet housing like KAPS gear/ but is too expensive I think and support is best for price


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i know sqs made a bigger input axle yes..

what you say here is the same as i said last time people wanted to talk about mq500 in my thread..you can spend a lot of time to mount it because of the different angle on bellhousing and then fit everything else too..and when you have done that you can buy NOTHING for this gearbox to upgrade it..no lsd no gearkit not ratio options..


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i know sqs made a bigger input axle yes..
> 
> what you say here is the same as i said last time people wanted to talk about mq500 in my thread..you can spend a lot of time to mount it because of the different angle on bellhousing and then fit everything else too..and when you have done that you can buy NOTHING for this gearbox to upgrade it..no lsd no gearkit not ratio options..


yea man :thumbup::thumbup: you are on 100% right 
but now if I build my car I will use mq500 on 100% / sqs have very low km. live and many problems :sly: and I do not like this 
oem gearbox is best for ever


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i know rene is running one and other germans too..but they are stil not 1xxx powered cars.
> 
> anyway the transfercase im running know have been running for 2.5 years without any problems at all :thumbup:


I was told last night that the angle drive is supporting 970Nm of Torque. The only issue is you need an adapter plate to use the VR6 on it as no 0A6 box came in VR6 bolt pattern. [email protected] split the angle drive on his MQ350 with 700whp.
The code to get is LMV.

and as for LSD 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...3-2.5-20V-TFSI-New-Product-Information-Thread


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> I was told last night that the angle drive is supporting 970Nm of Torque. The only issue is you need an adapter plate to use the VR6 on it as no 0A6 box came in VR6 bolt pattern. [email protected] split the angle drive on his MQ350 with 700whp.
> The code to get is LMV.
> 
> and as for LSD
> ...


or he could just get det strong version for 02m like i run


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> i know sqs made a bigger input axle yes..
> 
> what you say here is the same as i said last time people wanted to talk about mq500 in my thread..you can spend a lot of time to mount it because of the different angle on bellhousing and then fit everything else too..and when you have done that you can buy NOTHING for this gearbox to upgrade it..no lsd no gearkit not ratio options..



I apologize if mistaken , Are you saying your upgraded o2m bellhousing/trans has been holding up fairly well over the last 30 months? Can you explain the main supporting mods to your current trans set-up for such success? I really really enjoy reading your updates and watching your car progress? Truly are testing the limits of the current OEM/Aftermarket offerings for the rest of us that are behind on our builds.

Main problem having is blowing 4th/6th Gear on O2M and constantly breaking inner flange CV drivers side~740tq. Currently stock O2m in 92 raddo with GT40R in 12V. Can you shed any light on mods to help reduce running through gears? I remember you speaking of pinion brace or a case brace that you mentioned really helped? Sorry If I missed on previous page but I do not remember seeing any pics...Not sure if that was for a reason

Thanks again and please please dont sell her for a few more seasons!!! Wish I could see this car run in the states. I would travel many States to watch it run!!!!:beer:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> or he could just get det strong version for 02m like i run


I missed it in the thread but what strong version?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

check this guys..engine is still going strong after 3 years of racing http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...28825794.34356.178708102168350&type=1&theater


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi guys

after i have been thinking a lot about my house project..i decided to sell the engine and keep the car with at low budget engine setup instead..

so engine is for sale ..send me a pm if you are interrested..thanks


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Good luck with your house-- I know how expensive they are over there. The car will be still be there when you're ready to spend again. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks Mark


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Bluegrape2 said:


> I apologize if mistaken , Are you saying your upgraded o2m bellhousing/trans has been holding up fairly well over the last 30 months? Can you explain the main supporting mods to your current trans set-up for such success? I really really enjoy reading your updates and watching your car progress? Truly are testing the limits of the current OEM/Aftermarket offerings for the rest of us that are behind on our builds.
> 
> Main problem having is blowing 4th/6th Gear on O2M and constantly breaking inner flange CV drivers side~740tq. Currently stock O2m in 92 raddo with GT40R in 12V. Can you shed any light on mods to help reduce running through gears? I remember you speaking of pinion brace or a case brace that you mentioned really helped? Sorry If I missed on previous page but I do not remember seeing any pics...Not sure if that was for a reason
> 
> Thanks again and please please dont sell her for a few more seasons!!! Wish I could see this car run in the states. I would travel many States to watch it run!!!!:beer:


in for this info as well. there is no extreme power support here in the states so once we get to a certain point in our turbo R32 builds, guys tend to sell the project because it gets very frustrating to constantly chew up gears/trans. i'm looking at selling my R currently because i can't buy/build a trans to handle the power my car is capable of. i'd spend a small fortune to manufacture a trans if i knew it were as strong as yours. i understand keeping your secrets if you intend to market the mods you do, but there is a large number of enthusiasts here in the states who would do anything to have a trans that could take that abuse. any help here would be amazing.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

dr. b said:


> in for this info as well. there is no extreme power support here in the states so once we get to a certain point in our turbo R32 builds, guys tend to sell the project because it gets very frustrating to constantly chew up gears/trans. i'm looking at selling my R currently because i can't buy/build a trans to handle the power my car is capable of. i'd spend a small fortune to manufacture a trans if i knew it were as strong as yours. i understand keeping your secrets if you intend to market the mods you do, but there is a large number of enthusiasts here in the states who would do anything to have a trans that could take that abuse. any help here would be amazing.


YES YES AND YES AGAIN lol. Would love to put together a gearbox


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

dr. b said:


> guys tend to sell the project because it gets very frustrating to constantly chew up gears/trans. i'm looking at selling my R currently because i can't buy/build a trans to handle the power my car is capable of.


You can't buy a trans that can handle the power or you can't afford a trans that can handle the power? You can get an 02M/02Q built to handle 700+ for around $4500 w/ differential , an 02M/02Q built to handle 600hp w/ dog engagement for $12,000 USD or an 0A6 w/ modified bellhousing for a VR6 w/ differential for $6500 USD.
So you have options and the modification that he is talking about is what most of the guys with 02M's are doing , basically machining the gear casing to accept a billet support for the gear shaft.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Issam Abed said:


> You can't buy a trans that can handle the power or you can't afford a trans that can handle the power? You can get an 02M/02Q built to handle 700+ for around $4500 w/ differential , an 02M/02Q built to handle 600hp w/ dog engagement for $12,000 USD or an 0A6 w/ modified bellhousing for a VR6 w/ differential for $6500 USD.
> So you have options and the modification that he is talking about is what most of the guys with 02M's are doing , basically machining the gear casing to accept a billet support for the gear shaft.


i can sooner afford a trans than to start a new build.

what billet shaft support do you speak of? and where would i acquire such mods? i have two 02Ms in my garage now (one is in the R). i wanted to build the one on my bench before i ever installed it. point me in the direction of these trans that can handle 700+ please and thanks.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> You can't buy a trans that can handle the power or you can't afford a trans that can handle the power? You can get an 02M/02Q built to handle 700+ for around $4500 w/ differential , an 02M/02Q built to handle 600hp w/ dog engagement for $12,000 USD or an 0A6 w/ modified bellhousing for a VR6 w/ differential for $6500 USD.
> So you have options and the modification that he is talking about is what most of the guys with 02M's are doing , basically machining the gear casing to accept a billet support for the gear shaft.


Please shed light on the modded case, weve known for a long time the collar is whats needed and havent found any solutions because everyones diagnosis of the gear stack is that there is no room to brace the stacks?!?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Rmeitz167 said:


> Please shed light on the modded case, weve known for a long time the collar is whats needed and havent found any solutions because everyones diagnosis of the gear stack is that there is no room to brace the stacks?!?


I can't shed light on it as we just machine the pieces but I have forwarded the thread to the respective party . Ideally the best way to go about this would be to supply you with a machine gear casing with matching bell housing.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Issam Abed said:


> I can't shed light on it as we just machine the pieces but I have forwarded the thread to the respective party . Ideally the best way to go about this would be to supply you with a machine gear casing with matching bell housing.


stop being cryptic. saying you have a magic case (that i have never heard of anyone running) that has magic mods (that you can't describe) built by the keebler elves (that you can't identify) is useless.

there are people out here that have cars that make real power (or are extremely capable thereof) that need a solution. 8 years this car has been on our shores and no solution and you think we are just going to believe that you have some magic formula at your shop that will cure all of our ailments? 

at least we've seen the OP's car. we know that exists.

no more smoke and mirrors. let's see this case. then, let's see it in a car. then, let's see it take a beating and keep the shafts held tightly to each other.

then, we will believe.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> I can't shed light on it as we just machine the pieces but I have forwarded the thread to the respective party . Ideally the best way to go about this would be to supply you with a machine gear casing with matching bell housing.


Shall i wait patiently like the oil pan? I really hope you can deliver, but honestly i have little to no faith. If the remedy was simple or cheap or even available it would be on the market, this issue hasnt just happened overnight its been happening for many years. There would be a fairly large market for this especially if its applicable to o2ms as you've stated.... opcorn:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

What ever happened to the force fed engineering 02m gears and what do they hold as far as torque?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Rmeitz167 said:


> Shall i wait patiently like the oil pan?


If you have a MKV R32 Oil Pump then send me a PM with your postal code if you are interested in one. .


Rmeitz167 said:


> There would be a fairly large market for this especially if its applicable to o2ms as you've stated.... opcorn:


For 02M upgrades? Absolutely but when you give someone the options for 02M upgrades , the used 02M gearbox from classifieds + dialling back the power wins the argument.



dr. b said:


> that has magic mods (that you can't describe)





Issam Abed said:


> So you have options and the modification that he is talking about is what most of the guys with 02M's are doing , basically machining the gear casing to accept a billet support for the gear shaft.


This is what was posted above:


Issam Abed said:


> I have forwarded the thread to the respective party.


This is his solution...










If companies thought the 02M had a _lucrative_ market for guys wanting to making 800+whp in a transverse set up they would have offered this a very long time ago.There is a whole other world outside of vwvortex and solving the issues with the 02M is 3+ years gone....
After having both the 02M (MQ350) and the 0A6 gearbox (MQ500) apart, I can humbly say that the 0A6 is the transverse gearbox of the future. 
Unless you are into a dog kit or even a full out KAPS gearbox then the above is null and void .

HTH


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> For 02M upgrades? Absolutely but when you give someone the options for 02M upgrades , the used 02M gearbox from classifieds + dialling back the power wins


...as stated above maybe just maybe there frustrated with the aftermarket. I have a fully built 3.3l, an fx850, and fueling/tuning available for whatever power i want and a gearbox that will be a ticking timb bomb without my motor/clutch/fueling even breaking a sweat. Thats what has me ready to move on, thats what has dr. B ready to move on and ill simply imply probably why the customer base isnt there(which it is) to support a proactive fix. All the promises and smoke blown up our asses... Everyones simple excuse or answer was to not bother with a set of gears because regardless they will eventually break too. The potential is there, right after we figure this issue out the info and leg work on transfer case gears has already been done.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Rmeitz167 said:


> The potential is there, right after we figure this issue out the info and leg work on transfer case gears has already been done.


If you are having angle drive (transfer case) issues then nothing you do to the gearbox will solve that. 

Compare 02C (upper left) to 02M (bottom left) to 0A6 (attached to gearbox). 0A6 is available in North America in the Audi TT-RS


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> If you are having angle drive (transfer case) issues then nothing you do to the gearbox will solve that.
> 
> Compare 02C (upper left) to 02M (bottom left) to 0A6 (attached to gearbox). 0A6 is available in North America in the Audi TT-RS


Once you fix the trans issue thats next, lookat jayvw or daves cars thats what went next. Im way more concerned about my trans than my tc, i have a spare tc


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

This is his solution...










This is NOT my solution... a lot of germans ect runs this.. but i don´t..many people ask me if they can buy my solution,but i say no... because if i sell just one, it is only a matter about time before it is copyed all around the world.

go with the mq500 it is the strongest stock gearbox on the market right now,and it can be modded to fit.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> This is NOT my solution... a lot of germans ect runs this.. but i don´t..many people ask me if they can buy my solution,but i say no...because if i sell just one, it is only a matter about time before it is copyed all around the world.


And that's your call. And I would be right there with you if you were competitive.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Issam Abed said:


> This is his solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is that? that looks like JB weld. forgive me for being a noob on this.
and your implication that the vwvortex is the only place for research & development is insulting. this is another reason why i'm ready to sell instead of just upgrade the box.




VR6-GT42RS said:


> This is his solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do not understand why you keep this a secret. i'm not going to pack up my 3000lb car and fly to Europe to lose to you at the strip with all the hp in the world. similarly, i would not mass produce (reproduce) your mod to market. i have a few friends (all driving 3000lb R32s) that would benefit greatly from the ability to hold a gearbox together that just don't have the resources available to mod our own gearboxes at home/work. hell, i'd sign a non-disclosure agreement to get a bulletproof box....and pay a premium.


thanks, vortex for again destroying the definition of community.

OP, wonderful car and build.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> This is his solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im with dr.b... Idc about reproducing your work i want my box to withstand my 600hp and my heavy right foot.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Rmeitz167 said:


> Im with dr.b... Idc about reproducing your work i want my box to withstand my 600hp and my heavy right foot.


Amen i dont have the time to make this for other people either i just want more power and hold a box together when doing so mid 500's is very boring now :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> This is NOT my solution....


I never said it was . 


VR6-GT42RS said:


> because if i sell just one, it is only a matter about time before it is copyed all around the world.


That is the unfortunate truth in this industry. I would tell you to apply for a patent in Europe , Canada & USA which will hold some weight but enforcing it will be expensive.


dr. b said:


> and your implication that the vwvortex is the only place for research & development is insulting. this is another reason why i'm ready to sell instead of just upgrade the box.





Issam Abed said:


> *There is a whole other world outside of vwvortex * and solving the issues with the 02M is 3+ years gone....


That is quite the opposite to what you posted above. In laymans terms I implied that outside of vwvortex, enthusiasts like yourself have figured out what works. Read the above comment by K-tech and you will see why alot of these ideas do not make it to the masses. The "JB weld" modification is a solution for now so you have your options. Whether these options suite your budget is entirely up to you.


Rmeitz167 said:


> Once you fix the trans issue thats next, lookat jayvw or daves cars thats what went next. Im way more concerned about my trans than my tc, i have a spare tc


[email protected] is going to be running one of the 0A6 boxes this season. At least we will have someone stateside that can give there feedback as to whats next for the R32.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Engine is still for sale.. pm me for details


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Engine is still for sale.. pm me for details


trans for sale? i have an engine!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

trans is a option together with the engine. If the buyer of the engine don´t want it..i might sell it after the engine is sold


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Curious....just in case i hit this $208 mill lotto tonight....would you ship it to the US


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Is this info on the sqs website still relevant?
They say with their improved drag kit that their haven't been any destruction's..

http://www.sqsracing.com/files/fs_files/contentpages/23/destruction-of-02m-02q-casing_121.pdf

I am switching from a sqs o2a 6 speed to a 02m case with a custom sqs 4 speed drag kit. What do you guys think? Is this the way to go with the 02m's. I was looking for an o2q for the vr6 but couldn't find any.



















Just trying to get all the info I can for my gear box build...

thanks


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

Petr / sqs / is don't know nothing for housing and etc...this support on pics is funny and crazy stupid solution !! sqs / never test gearbox housing  this year's we broke few times our 02M gear housing and several friends also  we talked many times with Petr but he was is totally confused and bla-bla ...SQS only build gearbox,not tested it,after that clients buy new parts without warranty ...!! after my hard dispute with SQS,Petr is change warranty politics  
problem for broken housing is / is helical design on SQS gear set /
this design on gear wheels is push to hard bearings and after that casing is die..
with 4sp. casing is ok..


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

M.P said:


> Petr / sqs / is don't know nothing for housing and etc..
> problem for broken housing is / is helical design on SQS gear set /
> this design on gear wheels is push to hard bearings and after that casing is die..
> with 4sp. casing is ok..


So are you saying the casings break in 5th or 6th gear?

I am using a 2.955 r&p and only running to 4th gear, Am I ok running about 700 hp vr6??

thanks..


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Curious....just in case i hit this $208 mill lotto tonight....would you ship it to the US


no problem


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> no problem


Good to know. I didn't win...but there's always next time


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> trans is a option together with the engine. If the buyer of the engine don´t want it..i might sell it after the engine is sold


how do you feel about building me another box, like yours?....and i'll sign a non-disclosure agreement about what goes on inside of it.

this trans business is all that's keeping me from big power.

***or you just give up your secrets to the box since you're selling it anyway.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you are running stock gears? no matter what..you will need to buy a gearkit on your way to hold big power with 02m.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> you are running stock gears? no matter what..you will need to buy a gearkit on your way to hold big power with 02m.


yes, i am aware of that. but i know there's more to it than just gears.

i don't believe you have anything to lose now by helping us with the formula to build a bulletproof 02M.

hell, you can PM me all the details and i won't tell anyone if you really want to keep it a secret.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im not giving away tons of time and money.that will never happen. if i sell my gearbox one day it is up to the owner if he will just give a way what he paid for.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

G]


----------



## rogz (May 7, 2012)

otherwise, you could sale me the mk2 with haldex, and keep your block 
people are crazy, they want too much money for 3doors mk2 syncro, i think it is crisis that make people crazy:screwy:

why don t you sale your mk3 and go with a small tdi to go to work?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

rogz said:


> otherwise, you could sale me the mk2 with haldex, and keep your block
> people are crazy, they want too much money for 3doors mk2 syncro, i think it is crisis that make people crazy:screwy:
> 
> why don t you sale your mk3 and go with a small tdi to go to work?


you can buy the mk2 without the block if you want  i sold my mk3 a year ago and bought a touran tdi.:thumbup:


----------



## rogz (May 7, 2012)

touran is a wonderfull car for family, or tracting like you.. my wife is breaking her back with the baby in her 500c  also time to get a bigger car..

i just begin 4motion swap in a mk1 1979 that i exchanging against a cordless drill last week lol cleaning it and collecting parts. I searched a good mk2 syncro base since 3 monthes, if i had knew this...

valvetrain rods and fluidampr are ordered for the r36, need pistons and arp, just waiting for money.. 

each time i m down or tired, i look at youtube the small video when you drift with the mk2, and then i m recharged for 2 hours of work  thanks for that


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

rogz said:


> touran is a wonderfull car for family, or tracting like you.. my wife is breaking her back with the baby in her 500c  also time to get a bigger car..
> 
> i just begin 4motion swap in a mk1 1979 that i exchanging against a cordless drill last week lol cleaning it and collecting parts. I searched a good mk2 syncro base since 3 monthes, if i had knew this...
> 
> ...


yes you need a bigger car for her  im happy with the Touran..it drives like a normal car and i can pull 1800kg with it(mk2 on trailer) so it is just perfect for me 
It sounds like a nice upcoming project you are working on..
haha im happy that the old youtube video helps you out..it was fun back in the days..driving the m2 on the streets


----------



## rogz (May 7, 2012)

Hello,
that s a long time we haven t got any news from you :wave:

hope you finally go for your home project , and if possible without selling the monster.


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i still have the car..this year is low bugdet for me..my Apartment is for sale i still want to buy a house so i decided NOT to dump all my Money in the MK2 this year. 

i was out of slicks(bought them when the project started,so i found some used ones from a good friend but they where 23x7.5 instead of the old 23x8.5.. so i lost 4" of grip  ,then i made balljoint bearings in the a arms too.. last year at the season end i bought a seq gearshifter,but i was not really happy with it..it gaves me nothing eccept problems (dead dogrings in the trans,and no 3rd gear in it)..so it has been in and out 4 times.But this shifter is so expensive so i don´t wanted to give it up.. so i made some changes to the gearshifter system inside the gearbox ..and now it finally Works perfect!!  car is finally where it should been in the 8s ..engine setup is still the same and the bottom end has not been opent for 4 years.. im pretty happy with the result  

this weekend i went 9.16 then raised the boost a bit..then i went 9.076..then is raised the boost a bit in the lower gears too and went [email protected] 

movie : 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201884834268994 


timeslip:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Glad to see that you are still at this and that the dedication has paid off with you breaking into 8's. :thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Congrats Michael! :beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Happy days! Congratulation on the 8sec pass. Car is a monster and you are a rocket scientist!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks alot Guys


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Simply stunning. Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Congratulation on the 8sec pass!!:thumbup: 
Maybe faster with flatshift and new slicks


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks  

Tor the 8s pass was not at clean run.. i had missfire in 4th gear over the line..i think the stock coilpack is maxed out..and boost is Falling in the higher rpm,so i need to fix that.. i still got a bit more boost to add .. ofcourse flatshift will give at bit to..im running it now.. but with clutch.. i did not want to take any chances on these runs..but im pretty sure it Works without clutch too  :thumbup:


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Awesome runs for sure. What clutch are you using to keep holding that power. Hope to see more runs from you this year


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks..quartermaster triple disc


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Awesome! What a beast you've created there my friend:thumbup:


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations awesome run. 

Any tips for setting up the seq shifter? Im dredding having to get 2 of them to work. Did you have trouble shifting into 3rd gear?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks...  yes i had a lot of problems..no 3rd with load on..but it was there with no load on it... mine is a 02m trans and the shifter system insite is not the same,so i dont think you will see these problems. good luck


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

opcorn: sick build. Now do 7's :beer:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no..my Apartment is sold :thumbup: so finally i can move on and find a house..im not sure what the future is for my car.. maybe ill sell it..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Soon as i hit this lottery (last one was $450mil), im buying it


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Soon as i hit this lottery (last one was $450mil), im buying it


 Deal


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Came across this & i thought about you. 






Personally i think his turbo is to big as he's damn near redline when its at full boost. What i wanted to ask you was how is he able to go from FWD to AWD for his burnout...or did i miss understand him. And does it make sense to have a 4 speed? I still think your car is better. Honestly, i haven't come across anything that would top your mk2...overall wise. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Came across this & i thought about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haldex on/off is the only difference between fwd and awd.. yeah his turbo is big..but it Works for him..9.2 so far.. :thumbup: all drag transmissions have 4 or 5 speed..6speed is just Waste of time


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> haldex on/off is the only difference between fwd and awd.. yeah his turbo is big..but it Works for him..9.2 so far.. :thumbup: all drag transmissions have 4 or 5 speed..6speed is just Waste of time


Cool. I was just wondering about the gear choice. Ive always thought 6 spd would be a waste of time. 
9.2 ain't bad at all. :thumbup:

Thanks.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer: on the 8's!!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

pileofredparts said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer: on the 8's!!!!


thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

x2:beer:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

oh


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

my


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

god


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Seriously?! You have got to be freaking kidding me.

Good god man. This is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Now, I only looked at most of the pics and watched the videos. But I didn't see what coil pack you have and I just read that you think the OEM coilpack is maxxed out. I'm guessing you have the Passat coil pack. Have you tried the mk5 R32 coil pack?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

I took the car to a street race event just to test the car(the missfire in 4th gear at the 8s pass) so i went Down to this airport strip(no prep at all) and tested the car.. only thing i did to the ecu setup was lowering the launch control because i knew there would be lower traction. And wooooow it feels crazy running close to full power without traction  after the run in this movie i took out the log and found out that the car was hitting the boost limiter in the medium high revs.. so i changed that in the ecu and no problems at all exept traction problems :laugh::laugh: so no maxed out coilpack.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PWpWeJDNdg&feature=c4-overview&list=UUEA3BT8hvqFsg8xef3rr-6Q


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Turbo and injectors is for sale ( exhaust manifold ect can be for sale to if the buyer want to use it on r36/r32/v6) pm me for price! Thanks.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

okey Guys here is a Little update : many people ask me how the engine holds up in pm.. and i can tell you Guys it holds up very good..i took the engine out for inspection/upgrade because i want to make more power..the bottom end is apart for the first time since this build thread started= 4 years ago  the head has been on since the ferrea valve upgrade=2years ago  i think it is pretty good for a hign hp engine. i took it apart because i want to upgrade the pins in the pistons and the rodbolts before making more power.

Everything in the engine looks great except the heavy duty pins but anyway i saw this problem coming 200hp is a lot on 20mm pin.



i sold my pauters and im on my way to have some heavy duty rods custom made by pauter. I want to upgrade to 22mm pins so i have to change the pistons too. parts will be made for 1500hp..my goal is a bit lower.. but better safe then sorry


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

lol great photo. 

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Oh, damn.. caught that just in time! that would have been an expensive repair! :laugh:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Maybe keep those pins as good luck charms.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Ohh snap.
Rod bearings where fine ? Sae on the oil ?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah maybe i should keep them :laugh: i dont know what you mean about sae in the oil Kristian? But bearings look good .. I change oil one time every year 10w60.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sae 10w60  I might be wrong. Hehe. The way you do things Michael. Its so proper done in all ways.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

55R Turbo choice i asume


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Ahhh now i understand what you mean .. Yes sae 10w60 all the time. 55r could be fun if it was a methanol engine laying in a dragster.. But in my small golf it is overkill .. A 1400-1500hp turbo would do the job


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

AW-some


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

My custom Pauters is ready.. 20mm vs 22mm heavy duty JE wrist pins is on the pics.. more material around the pins on the new rods.. with rods bolts ect.. good for 1500hp


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Aren't tdis a 22mm pin as well?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart:


----------



## audis3gr (Feb 23, 2009)

could anyone explain the "difference in angle drive"?
except the adapter plate you need to put a mq500 gearbox in a block which has 02m,do you need anything else?


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

Good progress, what cams are you running and are you using the vvt feature?
Ferrea stock or oversize?

These new rods look monsters! I wonder if pauter will sell them now they have the spec drawn. With what pistons are you using them?

Please run some new times I wanna see this monster break some records!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Pistons/rods can be made for r30-32 too.. Email. [email protected]

Progress


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sexy manifold and I'm looking for one for my mota.
How does your exhaust DP run past the WG takes offs..
Steve


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

There is room for a downpipe on the passengerssite.. This one is made for intake on the drivers site and fits gt47 compressorcover.


----------



## buubba (Feb 19, 2012)

What material (grade) is that manifold?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Ss 304L


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

amazing build:thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

This is The official site of my car.. https://www.facebook.com/Mjensenmotorsport?ref=hl&ref_type=bookmark 

Stay tuned for news and please send me messages there instead of here.. Way easyer  thanks


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

This is where im after dyno and 2 race events.. Thanks to pauter for this failure 11000 usd cost! 


Read more about the failed "Heavy duty" pauter rod here https://www.facebook.com/Mjensenmotorsport?ref=hl&ref_type=bookmark


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats a bummer to see ... Hope you get that monster up and running soon :thumbup:


----------



## rogz (May 7, 2012)

GODVERDAMI :what:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Yeah that sucks...


----------



## tomergtx3582 (Apr 20, 2014)

any update?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Lots of update.. Take a look at my facebook site:


----------



## splitspeed (Mar 14, 2011)

By Splitspeed.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Lots of update.. Take a look at my facebook site:


:beer::beer: Already took a look


----------



## lnardo (Jul 14, 2015)

*Spark Plug Code number*



VR6-GT42RS said:


> i was at the pri show in orlando this december.. and finally i found some iridium racing spark plugs from hks that fits the R36 engine..


Hi, Congratulation for your project. I will start a project with a 3.2 24V FSI engine, and I am trying to catch all information that I can. So, I would like to know what is the code and model of this plug?

Thanks


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> This is where im after dyno and 2 race events.. Thanks to pauter for this failure 11000 usd cost!
> 
> 
> Read more about the failed "Heavy duty" pauter rod here https://www.facebook.com/Mjensenmotorsport?ref=hl&ref_type=bookmark


Jesus...


----------



## jnpii (Aug 31, 2006)

*Bigger slicks.*

You need bigger slicks. The power you have now needs more rubber to put it to the road. What size do you have now?

JP


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

bigger slicks= broke gears


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn this is a ****ing nice build. ****ty to see that piston broke. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Bringing this back. Nice build! Sorry to see that piston grenade like that. Crazy amount torque to shred that in half! What was your final result in the transmission Build?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

I would also be interested on what was done to the transfer case to hold that much torque, but for some reason when people find the fix for it they don't like to share with no one else.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

zwogti said:


> I would also be interested on what was done to the transfer case to hold that much torque, but for some reason when people find the fix for it they don't like to share with no one else.


I agree. Sad that no one would like to share there findings to the solution. Are you on YouTube with a Black GTI Turbocharged?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

vr6fanatic said:


> I agree. Sad that no one would like to share there findings to the solution. Are you on YouTube with a Black GTI Turbocharged?


who me?
no, not me :laugh:


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

You guys can hit up Michael on Facebook or Instagram 

Mtechmotorsport 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Njegos18t said:


> You guys can hit up Michael on Facebook or Instagram
> 
> Mtechmotorsport
> 
> ...



I've tried he doesn't answer back.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Was told the angle drive from the 02Q holds.
Could make the angle drive housing from solid.


----------



## claes1992 (Jul 1, 2020)

*nice*

Nice build! 

/ Claes https://www.biltorvet.dk/


----------



## Arthurt285 (Sep 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

